# Total War!



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

_*The Yuli system, home too many wonders of space and the interest of many of its creations. In its dark, cold depths flashes of light and opening portals mark the beginning of a new conflict within its system. Some races have come for power, some for destruction, others for destiny, and still others for revenge. *_

A flash in the distance signals the arrival of the Scale Wardens of Chaos, lead by the ambitious Nilat the FlameCursed. He has broughtened his men from the edge of defeat and hopes to build a new Chapter to achieve his goal as becoming a champion of Chaos. As his ships move towards the system he smiles; know all too well that he will crush all that get in his way.

A rift, boom, and suddenly a large white ship with a large U on its side moved out of the warp, followed closely by a small fleet. Chapter Master Adreus Vorax stood on the bridge of his battle barge, “The Volturis,” and surveyed the system before him on the auspex. It seemed as though it was ripe for the taking, but he had not come here just to conquer, but also to gain. He needed recruits, and badly; and so with a flick of his hand his fleet set off into the system, ready to conquer the unknown.

A dark shimmer in the depths of space indicated a cloaked Necron fleet, one that had lain dormant for eons. However a Wraithlord named Shadow, who had recently teleported to this fleet, found himself now in a position of power, one which suited him fine. His attention was all on the Sun, definitely the Sun…………….

Having already arrived later than the others, via a hidden Web way Gate on the edge of the system, Farseer Requiel Spiritwind surveys the forces that have already arrived. She see’s the Mon’Kiegh and the Yngir threat that has already arrived, and moved forward to prevent them from bringing annihilation to the galaxy.

Archon Kitaraq cackled as she surveyed the planets below her; for she was pleased with what she saw. She cackled even louder when she realized that this sytem was a perfect place in which to establish her new base of operations for future raids. More slaves, more profit, more power. That was her way.

A light, a glimmer, and a gap in space and time opened as another Chaos fleet slipped into real space. Lord Greeth stood on the bridge of his battleship, seeing the data before him. He saw a system rip for the taking, and no one in sight. Greeth had always been one to be careful; never engaging in unnecessary conflict, never take unnecessary risks. However, he now needed men and material, and both could be found here. He smiled a toothy grin, and ordered his fleet full speed ahead.

Sorrow woke up in the darkness, the same darkness he had fallen asleep in. He ached, or at least as close as a Necron can feel physical pain. His systems told him he was stiff, and needed immediate repair; and ironically along came a spider, a very large spider, and flushed some oil into his joints. Sorrow sat up slowly, and scanned his surroundings. He realized that he was in his tomb world, buried deep within the planets core. Soon, very soon he thought. Sorrow sat up to his Spider (your second in command) and started to formulate his plans. 

The Imperial ships, gleaming green and surrounded by the void, cruised slowly into the system. As they passed the first system, Regimental Commissar Kruet Kutaiso (sorry, my key isn’t working) surveyed all his you and eager commanders in the briefing room as they looked to him. “Now is the time for the Imperium to reclaim this system from the Xenos that took it from us. An earlier exploration and Colonial Force failed to do this task, and now it is our time to finish what they started. So here is the plan………………….. 

Autarch Alconol was in a meeting with his top commanders in his capital ship. He was thinking about his next move, how to prevent another catastrophe from befalling his people. For as long as he could remember he had defended his people with strength and honor, but now it seemed that the Fates had decided to once again threaten his peaceful way of life. His vision had been full of destruction, and odd signs that pointed to a potential ally of the same color. But as he looked up into the faces of his commanders, he knew he had to make a decision.

The TyrantLord awoke from its dream, its instincts kicking in and it mentally probed its surroundings. It was in Mother’s womb, onboard another organism that was within her. He felt aggression, then calm, then saw a telepathic image of a planet. He knew what must be done, and as he felt gravity play on his body as the Brood landing ship detached itself from Mother’s womb, he was already formulating a plan.

_*Both man and alien come from the corners of the Segmentum to gain for their own personal goals, but in the end the Yuli system can only be ruled completed by only one man; a great warrior, general, and strategist. To become the ruler will require battles to be won with the mind as well as the soul; for now is your time. Let Total War Begin!!!!!!!!*_………………………………………………………………………….

*Ok, so here’s how this is going to work girls and boys. I will color code your name, and then give you your story line instructions as you go in your specific area. Like in FOG’s previous RPG, you each have a second at your command to request reinforcements and other things (except Tyranids, you have the Hive mind link). You each shall build your empires and grow, and fight, and some will eventually be destroyed. For now in this first post you should start your initial movement into the system, landing, and setting up your HQ. *

P.S- I'm working on the map, but my computers systems are being funny


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Blah Section:* Isamyr sat in the bridge, and waited. He had been seated there for some time, waiting. The bridge was completely silent. After what some would call an eternity, a cultist walked up to Isamyr and dropped to a knee.

"My lord, we are ready to exit the warp."

"Exit, then."

"Yes...yes my lord!" The cultist scurried off and relayed the message.

Over the ship intercom, a metallic voiced announced that they were about to exit the warp. The ship shook some as it was expelled from the warp. Scanners went up and the ship main engines started. Behind Isamyr's Murder Cruiser, the _Deception_, the other ships came out. All of them were small ships. But they were all hard to track and find. 

"My lord, do you have any orders?" the cultists said back on a knee in front of Isamyr.

"The same one's as I came up with earlier."

"Yes, of course my lord."

Before the cultist could scurry off, Isamyr reached out and picked up the small man.

"What is your name, little one?"

"My- name...my...is...Klen-"

"Thank you that will be all."

Isamyr dropped Klen, who had pissed himself in fear by this point. The cultist scurried off to change his clothes, presumably. Isamyr stood finally and walked to the bridge windows. He smiled. It didn't matter how long it took, but Isamyr would controll this sector, and with it he could create his own reign of blood.

*Military Movement:*They begin to gather all recources. 50 Legionaret, 10 bikes and 50 settlers go to the planet. The soldieres start to move across the contenent and scout out good places to hold ambushes, build outposts ect. No 'HQ' is set up, just camps. Rescources are gathered immeditly.

*Military Actions:* They Kill, Maim and Burn...nothing.

*Diplomatic Actions:*None.

*Space Actions*: Fleet flies on minimal power to Galbatorius. They stay hiden from all opponents they come across. Once there they send down the 'settlers' and marines. 2 Murder Cruiser stay in orbit aroun the planet


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Blah Section:*

Chapter Master Adreus Vorax looked at the new area of space as the Vanquishers fleet burst from the Warp almost simultaniously. He folded his arms and looked at the worlds in front of him with a smile on his face. "My Emperor, I will not let you down. The worlds will be claimed."

The five planets, plus their moons, came up quickly as _Volturius_ approached her destination. Behind the Chapter Master, various astartes and non-astartes were runnning around, making final preperations and final adjusments.


*Military Movement:* The Chapter Master sends twenty Scouts lead by Captain Isaiah Aurio to investigate the planet of Yuli-450, and other twenty Scouts lead by a Librarian to Yuli-459, to investigate the ruins. 

*Diplomatic Actions:* None at the moment. The Vanquishers Chapter prefer to work alone and will not call upon the Guard unless they are interferring. They will contact no other races, despite having a little respect for the Eldar.

*Space Actions:* There is no engagments as the astartes haven't met any enemy ships yet. Half their fleet, including _Volturius_, flies to Yul-450. The rest of the fleet flies to Yuli-459.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

BLAH:

Sorrow awoke with a scream of agony as all of his systems reactivated at once. Before him was only darkness, the confining lid of his sarcophagus had yet to open fully. Sorrow inhaled sharply, his internal sensors taking stock of the current state of the atmosphere. 

There was an alarming absence of toxins here. The world had been a lifeless rock when he left it, but if the airborne toxins had receded, chances were some form of life would have re-emerged. 

His patience finally at an end, he laid his heavy metal foot into the slowly opening sarcophagus lid, breaking the mechanism and hurling it across the chamber. As his mind reactivated, he became aware of the many minds comprising his complex. The other commanders, the warriors, drones, and other sentient mechanisms all becoming active little by little.

He stepped forward, immediately falling to one knee with a hiss of pain and shock. His body was failing, immediate repairs were required. His personal assistance drone, a modified Tomb Spyder, approached steadily, and Sorrow was relieved as the field of the machine`s scanner enveloped him. Quickly locating the source of the faulty parts, the spyder disgorged a swarm of microscopic repair scarabs. Sorrow was enveloped in the metal insects, his body made strong once more as the swarm was reabsorbed by the drone. 

_Life has infested this holy ground._ Sorrow thought, his every word and whim shared by those linked to him. _In the name of the Gods, it shall be re-sanctified..._

MILITARY: For now, all systems are still powering up. The myriad Legion of necrons is undergoing command assignment and squad sorting. In addition, many require mainainance or repairs, so no aggressive actions are undertaken just yet. 

DIPLOMATIC: N/A

FLEET: One Scythe Class Cruiser summoned from the nearby tomb complex escorted by Four Dirge Raiders. ETA 12 hours.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Personal Actions: 
Darkness
Vast and empty, the glittering lights of a thousand burning suns were visible in the distance, they were billions of light years away but their light gave a degree of life to this dead like place. But then lightning cackled and space itself ruptured as a vortex was torn into existence and huge vessels emerged from its grip like a baby from the womb of its mother. They were sleek decorated ships they were the Adeptus Mechanicus and the symbols of the holy Omnissiah could be seen on every side. Guns protruded from the ships every angle as the small fleet moved forward ready to fire on anything that could be prove to be threat.

The Briefing room aboard the _Omnissiahs Victory _was abuzz with activity as officers franticly tried to organize their seats all the while having numerous papers being shoved into their hands by unnamed aids that scurried in and out of the room like ants in a hive. The room was packed to the point of overflowing which was not helped by the aggressive nature of its occupants who pushed and shoved those all of those around in a desperate attempt to find their positions or deliver the latest report to their assigned lieutenants. A huge oval shaped table was placed in the centre of the room with enough seats to house the whole population of a small hive. At the head of the table sat a tall and well built man dressed in clothing and armor that was lined with gold and ordinates. This man’s name was Kreutz Kotaisoz, and he was not happy.

Rising from his seat Kreutz became a much more imposing figure, he stood with his chin raised aloft like that of an arrogant nobleman, on his home world it was a gesture that demanded respect. Composing himself in the manner of a general he bellowed aloud to the crowd, his displeasure clearly evident within his deep voice. 

_“Order! I demand Order in the briefing room! If you are not an officer or member of my personal retinue then get out of my sight!”_

Even above the din of confusion that had engulfed the room his order was heard and every man stopped were they stood. There was a brief silence, but it was followed by the rush of men finally coming to grips with their situation. Orderlies and Adepts alike left as one through the huge double doors at the rear of the room and a pair of heavy set guards slammed it behind them. 

Silence befell the briefing room, the only noise came from the occasional rustle of papers or the awkward coughing of officers trying to clear their throat without being heard, least they invoke the terrible wrath of their General. It went on for quite a while before Kreutz finally sat down once more and inspected the papers that had been placed in front of him. They were interesting to say the least, the ships psyker population is willing to declare that they are not alone in the Yuli system.

Throwing the papers back onto the table in front of him with deliberate frustration he turned his head to the nearest officer, a young man who had only been assigned to this invasion right before they left Vostroya. 

_“Boy, do you see those papers in front of me?” _he said as he indicated the ones that he had been examining.

The Officer had clearly not been ready for the address; his brow broke a sweat as his response came back in a series of stuttered remarks.

_“They are….err...umm… the reports from the astro-telepath’s readings…ahhh… that detail the wrap inconsistencies in the system so far” _

A nervous mannerism was clearly visible on the young officers posture and as much as the man tried to fight it down he could not help but show his fear at being picked out amongst so many other officers. He was probably thinking about how unlucky he was, or that he may have been chosen because of his past. He was not a Vostroyan in fact and therefore the odd one out, he had only joined the army to get away from a massive dept that he owed to a rogue trader after he got drunk and gambled away more than he had. But he was an off worlder and only made it through the basic recruitment requirements because he had distant family that left for Vostroya generations back and therefore he could claim he was related. 

Sweet begun to run down his cheeks as Kreutz leaned forwards in his chair to get a better look at the man. They were not even a meter apart and it begun to make him feel like the most unlucky man in all of the Imperium. Does Kreutz know? Why he joined the army in the first place, had they figured him out somehow, did the rogue trader rat him out? Panic slowly enveloped his mind and he became grateful for his nervous nature, it hide his deeper fears.

Kreutz stared intently at the man, probed his every aspect and examined his shaky features, he did this to all of the new officers. Just by putting a man under pressure like that could really reveal a lot about them, this one was fearful that much evident he would not perform well if his attitude is not re-adjusted before the conflict begins its opening stages. He made it a point to get the commissars to pay him a friendly visit, but for now he will just calm his nerves and put his mind to rest.

Slowly a smile begun to weave it way into Kreutz well built features and he threw his entire weight up against his command chair as he roared in laughter. Many of the officers sitting around the table joined in, trying to sound as realistic as possible. Abruptly his laugher ended and he spoke to the young one with a friendly face and a welcoming tone.

_“Relax, I’m only toying with you! Alright everybody here’s the plan……”_

Militery Movement: Vostroyans allegence is to Mars and on top of that they are winter warfare experts and that makes the polor caps of Yuli-459 quite appealing the fleet moves to that planet in an attempt to set up a base of operations.

Militery Actions: None as of Yet 

Diplomatic actions: If possible contacts the Scouts of the Astrates sent to investigate the Yuli-459 ruins and inform's them that Vostroyan Survey teams will be on site also, wether they chose to perform a joint operation or simply ignore then is up to themselfs.

Fleet: All fleet make to move for Yuli-459​


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

*Blah Section: *
TyrantLord hissed as it crouched with Its eyes closed. There were worlds here. Mother had shown It what the scouts had seen. Here there was one world he wanted. It was young and held food. The world was hot, easy to digest. Young and tender yes it is. 

TyrantLord drooled as It thought of the taste. Its fleet slid from below the primary orbital plane and approached the young world. As they did several spores were vomited into the system. Within the bowls of the ship creatures roared as they began to awaken. It was time to feed. TyrantLord stood and bellowed to the broods. 


*Military Movement: *
Move to Magnar from below the system’s orbital plane. Once in place deploy spores to Magnar. (20 Genestealers, 5 Lictors, 1 Harridan with 20 Gargoyles, and 5 Shrike. 5 Spore Cluster, 10 Mananthrope, 20 Ripper swarms, 100 Termagants, 100 Hormagaunts) To begin consuming and scouting the world. 
Spore clusters are to begin consumption as normal with the exception of 2 that are going to begin creation of hives. 
Have the Hormagaunts begin laying eggs. 
Deploy 2 Lictors to each world as scouts. They are to remain invisible and observe/sample the local wildlife and any activity.
Awaken all the synapse creatures, and place them through the ship to activate all the other creatures.

*Military Actions: *Does aggressive consumption classify as a military action?

*Diplomatic Actions:* 
EAT ANY DIPLOMATS!

*Space Actions:*Begin launching fighter organisms from the Hiveship and reproduce more.
Reproduce forces sent to the world, and begin birthing first wave of heavy units (Carnifex, Tyranid Warriors).
Call for Vanguard drones transporting units, if not request additional spores containing lictors to be sent to the other planets/moons containing life in the system(1 per if possible. Same orders as given to my lictors).
Request ‘Cruiser’ beast.
Request additional colonization spores to be sent to Magnar.

Ooc(Is there an asteroid belt? Tyranids don't use transport ships. All of their ships but the Kraken can transport)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal Stuff:*

Shadow stirred inside the chamber. He had been waiting for too long now, and was beginning to get nervous. Odd for Necron, but still possible. Shadow was the first prototype wraith after all, and still retained his conciousness. Wriggling in his harness slightly, Shadow was eager to be free. He was hooked up to massive machinery, deep in the bowels of the Cairn-class monster-ship: Shadow's Talon. The colossal ship slowly plied the vast distances of space, its systems running gently under the guidance of the Navigator. The second ship, Fanged Dusk, was stored inside the main hangar of the Cairn ship, deep in the belly of the beast. The cold stars twinkled as the ship powered past, its proton engines moving it as fast as if it were in warp-travel. Of course, they could not be used at all times, and required all power from the ship to do so. It was something that the Necrons were still working on.

Shadow continued to squirm as metallic hands gripped his artificial body, and started to pulse with energy. Suddenly, there was a great discharge, and it was over. The hands retreated, leaving Shadow free. A Necron Pariah, Terror, stepped forward, Shadow's second in command. It was simply an office of tradition, as truly Shadow commanded alone.

"My lord, how do you feel?" asked Terror. Shadow activated his new device, disappearing from reality, then re-materialising behind the Pariah. Shadow leant forward, and whispered:

"Excellent." 

The Pariah was not startled, but simply turned to face his master, and asked for his orders. Shadow was bored, and gave his orders whilst gliding over to the viewing port. The cold light of the Yuli star glinted before him.

"Take the ship to a distance close enough so that we can begin analysis. Power down the proton engines, and advance on conventional propulsion. Also, give full power to all stealth and cloaking fields. We don't want to be noticed. And use that the physics dampeners; we don't want to be sucked into the sun, after all." Shadow said, mirthlessly. With a flick of his claws, the Pariah was dismissed.

*Military Action:* None.

*Diplomatic Actions:* Because communicating with another race would be so smart right now. No actions.

*Space Action:* The big ship (with the small one inside) is completely cloaked, and has moved towards the sun, on the other side to planet Magnar. Using special technology, it will not orbit the star, but stay in place. Begin to analyse the star. (I will describe what I'm looking at later...)


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Blah: With the feeling of real space returning to him, the air feeling like oil to his lungs, Requiel gazed on a system tainted with darkness. The Yngir have already arrived, and the Mon'Keigh have already polluted the system. The Eldar turned to his Warlock bodyguard, sitting in meditation around him, he placed his hand in rune pouch and out came the glittering Wraithbone runes, levitating around him like a sun. The Farseer reached out and plucked a rune and the images flooded into his mind, first came the image of another Craftworld joining the fray, and the Dark Kindred coming forth in such of slaves and plunder and a threat, the likes of which the Children of Isha has never seen. 

"Farseer" came a voice in the Requiel's mind, "what do we do next?" It was Admiral Yvresh of the _Hand of Khaine_, the Farseer replied " Set a course for what the Mon'Keigh call Yuli Prime, dispatch a vanguard of rangers and settlers to the surface into the mountain regions, here we lay forth the fleet's main gateway. The _Eye of Lsathranil_ will use the Wraithbane cannon to project a small Warp Storm, the Mon'Keigh will be too occupied to notice us and Admiral, prepare for a potential conflict with our Craftworld and Dark Kindred".

Military Action and Movement: The Ulthwe fleet dispatches rangers first to Yuli Prime's mountains, when the all clear was given, Bonesingers immediately begin construction of fortifications. Whilst on the ships, the Aspect Warriors commence pre-battle meditations whilst the Farseer and Warlocks prepare the psychic shielding to mask their base.

Diplomatic actions: Too busy to do so.

Space action: the fleet immediately arrives at Yuli Prime and stay within orbit as they wait for fortifications to be completed. The Shadow cruiser prepares to deploy the fleet's personal gateway. Whilst the Wraithship immediately fires the Wraithbane cannon to distract the Mon'Keigh


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Blah section: Nilat stood in the middle of the room, there were two men either side of him and a slate altar at the front. The Walls were of black marble, slowly ten cultists entered the room chanting litanies of chaos. The two marines on either side of him had already proven themselves to him and now he was giving them the honour of being possesed.

The ritual was an ugly affair and Nilat was never terribly fond the possessed marines lumbering around giving citizens who should be working heart attacks. He had to say that this latest batch were already in better shape than the others.

"Go and fetch the black wolf" Nilats voice was one you could not argue with when he gave orders, the possessed ran out of the bridge towards the commanding figures quarters. Nilat himself, the dark Apothacery, the dark magos, chief sorcerer and Fen the black wolf who Nilat treated as his prodigy. Fen was at his beckon call day and night. He was a perfect soldier in Nilats eyes, never argues with orders, he had that bit of incentive that keeps being alive. A good soldier.

Twenty minuets later a hulking figuire clad in charred wolfskin and terminator armour stomped into the room,

"You wished to see me?" fens voice was deep and gruff, some had difficulty hearing what he said thanks to his mixed accents but Nilat had known him long enough.

"Yes Fen, I need someone I know won't fail to see to the landing operation, we will arrive in the sector in thirty minuets we will make way to a planet called galbatorius, I want you to take all of our astares forces and all of our armour to secure the land for our workers to begin constructing our fortress."

Fens face was blank for a moment while he went through his plan in his head. "It shall be done my lord, do you mean for mento take the new recruits with me also?"

"no, sorcerer dranesh will be starting basic training here on the ship."

"understood, I will go and prepare." Fen turned and departed the room, Nilat considered what he ought to do. He concluded that a visit to Apothacery dronish would be in order, you can't take chances with the future.

10 minuets later Nilat arrived in a large operating room, there were five rows of ten tables each with a young human laying upon them. The Apothacery was moving through them one at a time and inserting the first part of the gene seed. Scale warden genetics were not famed for brilliance and there was a sixty/forty chance the initiates wouldn't survive ten minutes. All Nilat could do was hope.

"everything satisfactory Apothacery?"

"y...yes my lord, all the initiates so far h...have showed p...positive signs."

"good, we will be making planetfall in ten minuets or so, I want you to stay here and keep working. I will except no mistakes, these are our future, if they fail we will fail."

-------------------------------------------

"SIR! I have unidentified space craft in the aerospace of galbatorius."

"they look like chaos marines, try and raise them on the vox."

"Aye sir," the comm serf began pushing buttons like crazy, he wasn't experienced and obviously under pressure.

"This is trundik realsifar of the scale wardens, requesting an introduction." there was a tense wait in the room, everyone had gathered around the central console and stood eagerly. There was silence, tension hung in the air like smoke from a fire. The tension was broken with, "We should probably tell someone a bit more important. Quintim go and alert one of the commissars." the boy didn't reply, speed was more important than formalities in the scale wardens.

Millitary movement: 290 scale wardens led by Fen the black wolf to protect 500 humans that are to start work on the fortress.

Millitary actions: n/a

Space movement: fleet moves towards galbatrius, 2 minor ships carry ground forces planetside.

Diplomatic actions: an ambassador moves towards the alpha legion fleet and proposes these terms:
A two month truce,
Fair division of the planets resources


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Blah Section:
*
Autarch Alconol stared at the holo-field in front of him as his commanders awaited his plans in silence. He pondered what he thought was the best course of action. Moments after he called this briefing a warp storm had appeared over Yuli Prime, obviously a ruse he thought, designed to keep others away and pre-occupied. Whether it was his Eldar kindred or the forces of Chaos he wasn't sure, and he would find out soon.

His visions had seen the destruction of his beloved homeworld, as he stared at its people being slaughtered and taken as prisoners by a nightmare force. He wasn't sure whether it was Chaos forces or the Fallen Eldar. Either way they came from this system and he would be damned forever to the warp if he let it happen. He looked over at his second in command, Farseer Kendra Agon, a young Eldar, determined to prove herself guiding him to victory. She led the other 49 warlocks from the strike force and he turned to her now. _"Your assessment Kendra?"_

She paused for a second before she spoke out, *"Autarch I believe that the Storm was made by our own kind, but their intentions to us are masked as of now. They could fire upon us if we were to move closer."* Alconol nodded before he turned to Admiral Y'leth on his right. _"Admiral take us to Yuli 450, avoid the Mon keigh fleet in orbit. If we must utilise our stealth capacitys but do not let us be seen. If they detect us Kendra inform me immediatly. Althosus, lead your rangers into the mountains planet side, do not be seen but see."_

He turned over to Kendra, "Kendra, take your Warlocks and 100 Dire Avengers, and 100 Guardians and the Cruiser Asuryan's Might and move towards Yuli Prime. Try and contact the other Eldar forces if possible. If you fail return here immediately."

*Military Movement*: 50 rangers depart via small transports down to the planet of Yuli 450 where they move into the mountain range of the small continent surrounded by sea. All forces prepare for landing.

*Diplomatic Movement*: Nothing to note as of yet.

*Space Movement:* Whole fleet except Asuryan's Might moves to Yuli 450, moving slowly and quietly so as to not be observed, holo-fields are active. Asuryan's might moves to Yuli Prime, and seeks out other Eldar ship, weapons powered down but shields powered up just in case.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*The Story Continues(Day Two)*

(_OCC: Ok guys, good job for the most part, I contacted those of you who made mistakes, so hopefully we can avoid those in the future. Below are sections, each pertaining to an individual commander, so find yours. It lists your commander’s actions, new information you received, and asks questions pertaining to your next post. You can continue your story however you like, just make sure you answer the specific questions if you have any besides “What’s your next move?”

I shall post individual story lines in separate posts. For now, your next step is to continue, react to the news of other races, and keep your plans in motion_.)

*As those that would be conquers arrive in system, they realize that they are not alone. For the most part Chaos, Eldar, and humans seem to be the major players for the area of domination. However, darker secrets lurk within the planets, and soon commanders will have to make a choice as to how to survive.*

................................................................................................

Anfo

Isamyr forces make all haste for Galbatorius and pull into orbit within the planet’s dark side; taking extreme care to make sure they are shield from detection. Ismayr then deploys a landing craft with 10 Scout bikers to the planet surface; where they immediately start recon and searching for good places to set up bases. Ismayr’s bikers report back 12 hours later that they have found multiple sites for bases that could be set up, ambush areas, choke points, and other such tactical information. In addition, your second had ordered the bikers to bring back some materials that are being mined for testing.

He discovers a rare deposit metal called Nexcium, a metal used in the construction of the armor that the Marines wear. This could lead to a bonus in armor protection in future combat if it is mined. Other than this your settlers continue to mine resources which are sent up to the fleet.
In addition, you’re second in command, Klen, returns to you after having put on a new uniform. He informs you that an exceptionally large fleet of unidentified origins has just pulled into orbit around the neighboring planet of Magnar. What do you do, what’s your next step??
Forces in Fleet:

940 Infantry
20 Vehicles

Force on Ground:

Galbatorius
-50 Legion Marines 
-10 Bikers
-100 settlers(Mining)

Space Force: 100%


………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Bane_of_Kings:

Chapter Master Vorax decides to split his forces in two, one heading to Yuli-450 and the other to Yuli-459. The fleet at Yuli-450 pulls into orbit and released 20 Scouts down to the planet’s surface. After 12 hours they report back that the planet is mostly desert, with large canyons that are large enough to hide a decent size base. They also report a small continent that is teaming with life that is unexplained. They say it’s just in the middle of the desert, an area that has flora that flourishes and small creatures that are of decent size, enough to eat (muahahaha, MEAT).

The fleet that is sent to Yuli-459 pulls into orbit and releases 20 scouts down to the surface. At about 7 hours into the operation your second reports that another fleet has pulled into orbit on the exact opposite side of the planet. It’s the Imperial Guard, with the Cogboys in tow. This irritates some of your men, seeing as how your glorious Chapter prefers to work alone. You receive a communication message from them, saying hello and asking if they can be of any assistance. They also inform you that they are sending down a survey team that will be gathering information on the ruins below; with or without your help.

Your scouts complete their recon of the planet after 12 hours and report they have found something very interesting. To the south a small area is over-runned with old ruins, with one repeating symbol that is constant throughout all of them. The scouts send a holo-pic up………………..










So what’s your next step, how do you deal with the Imperial Colonial Force, what’s your reaction to the findings??

Forces in Fleet:

980 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Servants (Settlers)

Force on Ground:

Yuli-450: 20 Scout Marines
Yuli-459: 20 Scout Marines 

Space Force: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Serpion5:

Sorrow is now awake, and as his Tomb world slowly comes online again, his army slowly repairs itself and assembles within 12 hours. It is at this time that Sorrow feels a pull towards a darker section of his tomb world, one that even he doesn’t recognize. Following the impulse, he and his body guard come across a strange site. A chamber the size of the Death Star, with a large portal the size of a skyscraper. Around lay Dormant Monoliths, each standing tall and proud, waiting to be called upon. 

Sorrow smiles in inward smile of data as he realizes that now he has a way to potentially leave this world. So what is shadows next move??

Forces in Tomb World

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Scarab Workers

Space Forces: 100%


………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………


Samu3:

Your fleet pulls into orbit around Yuli-459 and sends down scouts to recon the planet’s surface. Almost immediately you receive a report that the Astarte’s are already on the planet, and scouting it for themselves. You then receive a message from the bridge that the Astarte’s fleet is now in view, and this intimidates your field commanders a little. However you quickly put them in line, and order that a communication be sent to ask them if they would like to work together in exploring the ruins. You await a reply as you start formulating the next phase of your plan. What do you do???

Forces in Fleet:

1000
20 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

100 Settlers (They are setting up base in polar caps region, the Vostroyans like it chilly!!)

Space Force: 100%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

G0arr

You move your fleet to Magnar and deploy your warriors down to the surface where they start consuming the planets materials for the bio ships in orbit. You lose your 5 Spore clusters as you enter Magnars volcanic atmosphere, due to the extreme heat that you encounter. As a result your Tyranid warriors start breeding with thicker armor that is able to absorb the intense heat and protect them from the volcanic activity below. Your Mining spores start to consume all the metals within Magnar and within 12 hours the operation is soon under way. 

Your request reaches Mother and you feel an intense pleasure, signaling that mother is pleased with your choice of planet so far. You feel her working on a new “Cruiser” beast, but scold you for asking for additional warriors, as she is fresh out. 

Your lictors deploy to all the additional planets and observe what is happening around them. The nearest two, Galbatorious and Yuli- 450, report that spiny bioorganisms have are present and have made planet fall. This is good news, as more biomass for you means more warriors for the field.

Forces in Fleet:

1240 Warriors
7 Vehicles (Warriors)

Forces on Ground:

2 Lictors on every planet
260 Warriors on Magnar
95 Spores on Magnar (Settlers) 


…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….


Farseer Darvaleth

Shadow’s ship goes completely silent, shutting down not only its main engines but all unnecessary systems as well. He ordered his second to scan the sun, revealing all its hidden energies within in, and the massive amount of resources that could be harvested by your race. However, he realizes that without the sun the other races will die, and therefore they would mount an attack upon his forces. Shadow thinks long and hard before coming to his conclusion upon which would be the best way to achieve domination. What do you do, shall you harvest the sun, or wipe out the enemy forces first. Whats your next move???

Forces in Space

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles


Space Forces: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Farseer Ulthris

Requiel was standing in the bridge, pondering his next move when all of a sudden something psychic hit him. He fell over, and plunged into darkness. A vision, he thought, but it moved to quickly for him to tell. He saw a large Ygnir reach out and destroy the sun, taking it for his own. He saw the Mon’Kiegh become its prey after they have killed each other. Worse than that he saw a hidden shadow, short men with axes rising from the depths of one of the planets to claim fierily vengeance upon all.

Requiel blackout, and when he came to his second was holding him; a healer standing above him administering the healing arts. Reqiuel shrugged them off, and start contemplating the meaning of this vision he had received.

What do you do, how do you reacted, what’s you next step??

Forces in Fleet:

980 Infantry
20 Vehicles


Force on Ground

Yuli Prime: 20 Rangers and 100 Settlers (Bone singers)

Space Forces: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Warsmith7752

Nilat’s fleet moved into orbit around the planet Galbatorious, sending a message to the fellow Chaos fleet that had appeared around the dark side of the planet so suddenly. 

While he waited for his answer, he moved his forces to the planet below, setting up a basic HQ and continued construction on a fortress which would take 36 hours (three posts). You men start building and start training. So whats your next move??

Forces in Space:

710 Infantry
20 Vehicles

Force on Ground:

Galbatorious
290 Marines
100 Settlers

Space Forces: 100%


…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………


Lord Rambo

Alconol sends his second Kendra with her forces towards Yuli-Prime and lands on the planet with no problem. Not a warp storm in sight! She makes set up an HQ and waits for further information from here Rangers. Sure enough, they found their kindred, and Kendra asks for an audience with their leader. 

However, back on his ship, Alconol had just been knocked back by another vision. He saw his people burning again, but he saw another; more pressing sight. A large Ygnir stood over the Yuli sun, and destroyed it with a swipe of his hand. A Chaotic figure clad in armor rolled over a skull of an Eldar on a planet that he could not name. Even worse, a dark shadow rose form one of the desert planets, small men with axes bringing firy vengeance upon all those that stood in their way.

Alcohol stood up from his meditation, sweating and panting; feeling drained. He sat back down, and pondered what this vision could mean. So whats your next move??

Forces in Space:

700 Infantry
100 Settlers
20 Vehicles

Forces on Ground

Yuli-450:

50 Rangers

Yuli-Prime

50 Warlocks w/ Kendra
100 Dire Avengers
100 Guardians


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

Kitaraq stands on the bridge of her flagship watching dozens of other vessels surround the planets in the system. There were representatives of many species present including the enigmatic insectoids commonly called tyranids and even the ancient constructed beings. But most of the ships were mon'keigh in design. How she loathed them. That young upstart race had suddenly colonized every corner of the galaxy. Crowding everyone else out.

"Our scouts reported this world was lightly populated. It seems they've made a grave error." Kitaraq told her lieutenant. Her displeasure at not knowing the situation was apparent. "Find who is responsible and make an example of him."

"I have some unpleasant news to report." Eliza whispered in her ear. "It seems casualties from your recent... promotion... have left us under manned for the current raid. We will need more men."

Kitaraq scowled at that. "Then I suggest you get us some. Don't you think." she barked at the other woman.

"Yes Archon. I will get right on it." Eliza hastily nodded and excused herself.

Military Movement:
Kitaraq sends her first teams of warriors and wyches down the planet Yuli 450 for scouting operations. They begin setting up temporary webway portals for east access to the planet. She keeps the laborers and elite forces on board her vessels at this time.

She also sends a message back to Commoragh telling them of her need for more troops and ships. She makes sure to remind them that anyone who joins her on this raid will have plenty of opportunity for profit and a chance to kill some mon'keigh.

Space Movement:
After deploying her troops she pulls her ships out of orbit and takes position on the outskirts of the solar system. If her troops need to be pulled out she can do so by the webway.

Diplomatic Movement:
Kitaraq orders two shuttles manned with trusted eldar to be sent to the two craftworld eldar fleets. Her offer is simple: a non aggression pact until such time as the mon'keigh are taken care of. This includes (but is not limited to) her forces will not raid fellow eldar bases and in turn those eldar will not fire upon her craft entering or leaving the planet.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

OOC: Sorry about the font size it was a copy and paste gone wrong that I dont know how to fix.

Personal Actions:
A beacon of light shone out amongst the storm as freezing men scurried to direct the lights, swinging them into to sky in a vain attempt to light the path for their imminent arrivals. The Blizzard was too strong and the light was stolen away with the winds, the constant stream of snow blocking out all hopes for a safe landing. It had come unseen and caught the men of the outpost _Tallision’s Hope _off guard, they had not even been on the ground long enough to establish their radar and the planet of Yuli-459 was already putting pressure on the weary worker men. For the men of the _Vostroyan 231st _ however, it was just another day

Regimental Commander Kreutz Kotaisoz was thrown sideways once again as the Valkyrie assault carrier struggled to maintain control within the ferocious winds. The engines jutted before the pilot slammed on the acceleration, trying to spot the landing pad in the distance through the snow he could make out the faint flicker of the landing lights. With that he brought his carrier down for a better look and muttered a prayer to Emperor that his bird would stay in the air at least long enough for them to set down. While in the back Kreutz swore under his breath as the harness that he was strapped to constrained his stomach even more, a sharp pain briefly swept over his torso as the ship dived low and he severely hoped that they had made it. 

Luckily his suspicions were confirmed and he could feel the Valkyrie gradually slow down as they came in for landing, the pilot then took the time to announce their arrival over the internal vox. 

_“This is your pilot speaking; we have arrived at the forward base Tallision’s Hope please be patient as we come in for touch down.”_

A wave of relief overcame every fiber of Kreutz’s being as the Valkyrie carrier extended its landing gear onto the pad below. It was knee deep with snow and would have been barely visible if not for the bleeping red lights of the pads exterior. The ramp at the rear of the ship begun its slow decent and Kreutz fiddled with his harness before rising to meet the oncoming snow. Brutal winds smashed their way up against his form and it became an effort just to stand up straight, putting his arm in front of his face in an attempt to keep the winds out his eyes he forged onward and into the base known as _Tallision’s Hope. _He had named it after his son who was still aboard the flagship _Omnissiahs Victory, _as he persevered through the snow he could make out a dark figure coming towards him. As he drew closer he could make out the mans strangely foreign features and unusual stature, it was Commissar Bak Ferstera. He was wrapped up his thickest Commisar’’s coat and warming his hands with what little heat he could generate from his pockets. It was clear that he was discontent with his current situation, unlike Kreutz and his men he had probably never seen the snow let alone felt the cold winters it brings. Shouting to be heard above the blizzard he called to Kreutz.

_“This way sir, we have to make it to the command bunker before the gusts bring more snow down on its doorway”._

Trudging further through the snow with Bak as his guide Kreutz could see the bare outlines of some trenches in the distance all filled to the brim with snow, the boys hadn’t even had time to set up the guard tents. Moving on they reached a small bunker constructed with makeshift metal panels, the concrete exterior was yet to be laid due to the storm. After a brief exchange with the door guard Bak and Kreutz were let inside and greeted by the sight of all the Platoon officers gathered around a circler table. 

Removing his coat Kruetz moved towards the table and examined the situation. The computerized table was displaying all kinds of differing tactical information, but there was one particular piece of information that managed to catch his eye. 

The Space Marines have arrived

Miliary Movement: Scouts deployed to ruins to investigate, works with the Space Marine Scouts if applicable. (If they say yes)
Continues Construction of Defences and the Base _Tallisions Hope, _this is located on the Southern polor cap.


Miliary Actions: None as of yet


Dilomacy: The Following letter is written only as a Justification for more troops and to further the twist plot for my Character, do not feel obliged to read it as it has nothing important to say. (Unless your Emp.)

+++Incoming Transmission+++
………….
+++Tracing Signal Origination+++
…………
+++Signal found, Segmentum Obscurus – Yuli System, Yuli 459+++
+++From the Desk of Regimental Commander Kreutz Kotaisoz, for the eyes of Lord General Militant Denisov Vorontzov+++
+++Thought for the day: Heresy grows from idleness+++

Dear Lord General Denisov Vorontzov

I have no doubt that as you settle down into the grandeur of your studies high chair and grasp this Holo-tape tightly in your hands that you are thinking of the good times. Gazing out of the study window you can see the Emperors Garden were me and Sila were first married, yes I can still remember that day as though it was only yesterday. I had just got my first command ribbon, Sila was so proud. I also remember what you said to me on that day, you made me promise that I would always care for her, how did the old saying go? “Till death do us part” I believe it was. Well it is because of this promise that I write to you now, and I assure you that I only have the best interests at heart.
I require additional forces; the threat posed to the Segmentum Obscurus is greater than any of us could have possibly predicted. We have come prepared for a mere purging operation but instead we have a battle coming that is worthy of a crusade. In the name of the Holy Emperor we must bring victory to the Yuli system if there is to be any hope of future colonization. It is our chance to shine to show true combat prowess, to deliver our Emperor and our family even more glory. Which is why I urge you to dispatch forces with full haste for the Segmentum Obscurus, victory demands sacrifice and these shall be our finest hours.

Sincerely yours Kreutz Kotaisoz 

+++Transmission Ends+++

Space Movement: None Ships will orbit Yuli-459


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Blah:*

"Lord Librarian," A Veteran Sergeant, named Nevian, looked up at the veteran Librarian, Demiah Castol. "I've recieved a message from the Imperial Guard. They've sent diggers down to our location and are wondering if they could be of any assitance."

"We don't need the Guard, Sergeant." the reply didn't come from Castol. It came from a young Scout nearby, "We're Astartes - we can do this alone."

"You're not astartes yet," snapped back Castol warningly, and turned to Nevian. "And besides, these Guardsmen could be useful to us. Send a message back. Tell them that they can watch over the site and assist us if they get in our way."

"Yes Captain," replied Nevian, and before doing so, turned to the young scout. "Gerthan, you will suffer penance for this when we get back home."

"Yes, Sergeant," the young scout called Gerthan nodded.

"All squads," Castol announced. "Continue the investigation-"

However, before he could continue, the second Sergeant that accompanied Nevian ran up to him. His name was Thesan, another Veteran, older than his accompanying Sergeant and had served for many years as a Vanquisher Scout. "What is it, Brother-Sergeant?" Castol asked, curiously, sensing something was wrong.

"My squad has found something, Brother-Librarian... In the ruins," he remarked, keeping his distance.

"Well then," Castol replied. "Show me, Brother-Sergeant."

However, when they arrived at the site, which was overrun with old ruins, presumably of an old Imperial settlement, Castol noticed the symbol as they climbed over the top of the first hill. It was that clear. He recgonised it with growing dread covering his face. The last time they had fought these beasts, it had been a hard task indeed. "Do you know this symbol, Brother-Librarian?" Thesan asked, curiously, and Castol was suprised that he hadn't encountered it before. 

"I'm surprised you don't know it yourself, Brother-Sergeant," responded Castol with a frown. "Send a holo-pic up to _Volturis_. Tell The Chapter Master - that we are not alone in this crusade. The Necrons will wake."

"Yes, Brother-Librarian," Thesan remarked, before departing.

*Military Movement:*

Chapter Master Vorax sends down three companies (3rd, 2nd and 5th, along with Rhino Transports and Two Predators and One Whirlwind) to Yuli-450 to construct a base of operations near the mountain ranges. He has not heard from the scouts on Yuli-459 yet.

*Diplomatic Movement:* None at the moment

*Space Movement:* Aside from one Rapid Strike Vessle, the rest of the fleet on Yuli-459 journey to Yuli-450 after seeing the arrival of the Imperial Guard.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Blah section: The settelers had made quick work on the fortress and it now had it's basic structure complete and the South end would be complete by twelve mind midnight. Nilat ordered his navigators to take them into orbit around the moon, he ordered 500 traitor gaurd to begin work on foundations for a moonport and planetside teleportation bays for the settlers. Nilat himself was going to go planetside and inspect the progress of the fortress, he would send some astares to scout the planet in thunderhawks and inspect anything suspicious.

The hell talon drop pod was in bad condition, it was shaky for a drop pod, one of it's doorframes fell of during landing and Nilat stumbled out feeling a bit annoyed that his drop pods had been allowed to fall into this quality.

He walked past the workers who stiffened up a they felt his burning presence move past them. He walked up a set of rockcreet stairs to an empty half built room. Fen and three others were gathered around a marble table. Nilat presumed this was to be the command centre.

"Fen, fifty marines are to scout the planet for any potential resource or anything suspicious, send ten marines to scout the void and try to recruit any other worshippers of chaos to our cause. See that it is done."

"yes my lord"

Millitary movement: fifty marines begin to scout the planet, ten leave the system and try to recruit other forces of chaos. Five hundred traitor guard move to the moon to begin digging the foundations of the moonport.

Millitary actions: n/a

Space movement: entire fleet begins to orbit Galbatorius moon

Diplomatic actions: waiting for reply from alpha legion.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Blah Section: *
TyrantLord felt the influx of new biomatter. Good the hive could use this. It felt the reply of mother. She was happy, the world was good. The large 'cruiser' beast would be here soon. She was displeased with his question of more forces. It was in tyranid nature to always wish for more forces. Still the production was in good form. The first wave of 'fresh' soldiers should birth within the next few hours. Good Tyrantlord was pleased.

There was the matter of the spiked creatures. They would need to be delt with. They could be useful as biomatter. There were ones who had hard skin, and then there were the smaller ones. Yes biomatter was biomatter. Deal with the little ones now; the big later. A single thought was sent to the lictors upon the world. Kill where there is no fear of death, more hunters will arrive soon.

TyrantLord felt something more. Space creatures? No, they were the hard skinned ones. It turned its attention to them. They wanted its fleet? Yes yes! Let them come, it was still hungry. There was something in its mind. These things could be difficult to deal with. Take them now before the creatures could assemble more of their kind, yes. KILL THEM! They have left the world behind without assistance.

*Military Movement: *
5 more lictors are deployed to Galbatorius.
Deploy spores into orbit and prepare to send them out.

*Military Actions: *
Lictors on Galbatorius are given their leave to pair up and take out small groups of prey on world. These are to be done in remote locations, and against only the groups with the highest chances of victory without loss.

*Diplomatic Actions:* 
Tyrand not know what this ‘diplomacy’ is.

*Space Actions:*
Deploy from the hive ship a wave of boarding organisms, and produce more.
Produce more ground forces. Using information from the Lictors upon Galbatrius begin to add armor, and biomorphs to assist in any assault taken there.
Request Kraken escorts.
Request fighter/boarding organisms from the fleet.
Produce Launch Spores, and deploy them as the assault begins.

Move all ships in an open formation against the foe.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

With the vision still burning in his mind, Requiel awoke, within the _Eye Lsathranil's_ healing gardens. His dazed eyes looked upon the healer "Do not worry child, I shall live" he said to the healing seer. The voice of Admiral Yvresh echoed in the Farseer's mind "Farseer are you alright, your psychic presence faltered, what had happened?" Requiel thought over his answer and knew there was no easy way to say what his mind's eye has witnessed. the Yngir Admiral, they to plan to destroy us and the Mon'Keigh when we are at our conflict's peek though it has something to do with the system's star, though what I do not know Admiral". Requiel sensed Yvresh's hesitation and merely said "What is it Yvresh?", the Eldar admiral replied "we have recieved hails from another Craftworld's vessel, coming from another Seer called Kendra Agon. She says she comes an behalf of an Autarch Alconol and requests an audience." The Farseer spoke "tell the young Seer she has her audience and that she is to meet me at our webway gate on the planet, I sense her Autarch has shared my vision and send a message to my brother, Autarch Kaeshir and the Seer council, we will need whatever forces we can gleen to combat the Yngir and the Great enemy. I shall to go down to the base with Yular's 9 Warlocks and a detachment of warriors to meet with our kin".

The cold air of Yuli Prime's mountains had touched Requiel's skin, a sensation he had not felt for a long time, he looked upon the young Seer, Kendra Agon. "I am Requiel Spiritwind, Farseer of Craftworld Ulthwe and Patriarch of House Spiritwind, I know of why your Autarch has sent you here, but I will hear what he has to say". The Farseer knew this Eldar was eager and hoped the negotiations will go well and he would gain an ally. 

Military movement: The Farseer, 10 Warlocks for his retinue, 100 Guardians, 50 of each Aspect Shrine, 2 Wave Serpents, a Fire prism and 3 Vypers head down to the surface of Yuli Prime.

Military Actions: Vypers and Rangers scout about for the enemy's presence on Yuli Prime, but apart from that nothing at all.

Diplomatic actions: The Farseer himself goes to meet with the other Eldar Farseer to discuss the situation and the potential for an alliance. Meanwhile Admiral Yvresh sends a request for reinforcements back on Ulthwe.

Space actions: Deployment of Vampire Raiders carrying the negotiation party down to the planet as well as the sending of stealth fighters to alert for the enemy's presence


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

OCC: This is mainly for Samu3, these will arrive in 12(one post) turn


+++Incoming Transmission+++

………….

+++Tracing Signal Origination+++

…………

+++Signal found, Segmentum Obscurus, Vostroya

+++From the Desk of Lord General Militant Denisov, for the eyes of Regimental Commissar Kreutz Kotaisoz +++

+++Thought for the day: Walk softely, and carry a big gun+++

Dear Regimental Commissar Kreutz Kotaisoz

How could I not, for when I heard from my daughter that you had proposed to her, I had a tear come to my eye. I hope this finds you and my daughter in good spirits and your fight for in the Emporer’s name going well.

Referring to the matter of manpower, I have procured 10 Leman Russ, 500 Infantry, and a Cruiser to assist you in bringing the Emporer’s light to this forgotten system. I hope you remember this favor in the future my son-in-law 

Respectively yours Denisov

+++Transmission Ends++


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

*Blah: *

Sorrow walked smoothly now that his joints had received the proper care. His spyder drone had followed him since he began to survey his tomb. The sight was pleasing to him, loyal servants of the star borne pantheon were preparing for their holy crusade, receiving repairs and arming themselves with long dormant weapons. 

Sorrow felt his mind receiving new information, each and every piece he recognised from the time before he slept. There were the warrior units, the construction drones, the specialists, and the...

Wait, what was that? Armour? Sorrow had no memories of using armour in his crusades before! His had purely been a raiding force! 

He broke into a run. The signal he`d received clearly painted them as monoliths, but still the Necron Lord wanted to see these machines for himself. Was thre a glitch in the code perhaps, or had the star gods truly seen fit to grant him such a mighty warhost?!

He reached the enormous chamber at the heart of his tomb within half an hour, his loyal personal drone hovering hot at his heels. And by the Messenger...

_Monoliths..._ Sorrow thought. _Truly, I have been blessed._

With such power, Sorrow quickly revised his plans, grinning malevolently the whole while. 

_Prepare the first wave._ Sorrow said. _Stand by to activate the portal._

*Military Movement*

Awakening complete. First wave standing by. Portal remains momentarily inactive pending the activation of recently discovered monoliths.

*Diplomacy*

I have no allies here. Diplomacy is irrelevant.

*Fleet Actions*

Fleet still holding orbit. Currently out of Phase to avoid detection.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Blah Section:* 
"My lord, we are receiving a transmission from another chaos fleet." Klen said, huridly and with a shaky voice.

"Play the message." Isamyr growled. He had been found.

_"This is Trundik Realsifar of the Scale Wardens, requesting an introduction."_

Isamyr sat and waited, he finaly tapped the vox button; "This is Isamyr Greeth, if you with to make negotiations, you will meet me on the planet surface ant these coordinates in seven hours," 
Isamyr motioned to one of the serfs in the bridge to send an area where an ambush would be easy to execute,
"You and I shall meet alone, commander to commander, and discuss."

Isamyr tapped the vox link and cut the signal.

"Klen, have the fleet stay in ordit, Order the rest of the bikes to the surface. I want 150 Legionaries, 50 Havocs and the remaining settelers and bikes on the surface, now" 

"Yes, yes my lord!" Klen said before scurring off.

Isamyr Stood and walked out behind the small man from the shadows in the bridge, ten terminators followed their leader out. Isamyr and his forces decended to the planet. Once their Isamyr gave orders.

"Settlers; mine faster. Get all the Nexcium out of this planets and in the armoury now."

"Bikes, look you any signs of Scale Wardens activity. Report it imeeditle."

"I want 100 Legionaries and 25 Havocs in the ambush zones. Cloaks on, no transports."

"The remaining marines will await orders to oversee any mining operations by the enemy. Those marine involved in the ambush will join their brothers after."

"Terminators, prepare to teleport into battle. We will have to go without our land raider today." Isamyr said with a smile, as he ended his vox transmition.

Isamyr turned to Klen, "Tell the armory to prepare to upgrade armor with the Nexcium."

Isamyr's ambushing marines moved into place and observed the meeting ground. Isamyr himself waited in an over looking cave Terminators next to him. Without his enhanced vision, Isamyr would be able to see anything. Even with this though, the smoke made seeing long distances difficult, and at the distance Isamyr was at, the word "difficult" was an understatement.

*Military Movement:* 
15 bikes scout for recources.
5 bikes scout for Scale Wardens activity.
100 Legionaries & 25 Havocs with transports and transports of the other 125 marines wait at bases and field camps.
100 Legionaries & 25 Havocs are cloaked(invisible) and awaiting ambush.
10 Terminators wait with Isamyr on far away mountain and prepare to teleport.

70 settlers mine for Nexcium.
30 settlers mine for everything else.

*Military Actions:* Await Negoitiations.


*Diplomatic Actions:* Anwser transmittion and set up negiotiation.


*Space Actions:* Keep distance from opposing fleet.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alconol reeled underneath his new vision in his quarters. What he saw horrified him beyond anything that he had met before in all his years of war. The Yngir were here in force and planned to destroy everything in the system. Or were they looking for something in system. Right now they were focussed on the star in the system, the sun and Alconol knew not what they would do. At least that explained why the other craftworlds forces were here, and Alconol knew that he would have to re-focus his attention now, focus on the Yngir.

He stood and moved quickly towards the bridge, the second he left his quarters his two bodyguard warp spiders fell into step behind him. He looked at one, Exarch Esthos and spoke quickly to him. _"Esthos, ready the troops, the Yngir are here and must be dealt with soon or else all hope is lost."_ With but a nod Esthos dissapeared into the warp, re materialising somewhere else on the ship in a second. As Alconol strode onto the bridge he looked at the admiral, _"Admiral, we are going to have to co-ordinate with the other Eldar if we are to survive this day. Inform Kendra of my decision our focus must be on the Yngir. She and her retinue will stay with the Asuryan's Might other at Yuli Prime. You will control space forces here while I lead the troops planet side. Order the Rangers to move to the Desert, find a suitable location and guide in the shuttles. " _

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Kendra stepped upon the soil of Yuli Prime, letting the wash over her before she moved forwards. She and her retinue of 10 warlocks moved towards the group in front of the webway gate, around the same size but Kendra knew their seer was far more powerful. She was hopeful to tell the truth, but also chilled about the news that Alconol had gifted to her. She stopped as the other seer spoke.

"I am Requiel Spiritwind, Farseer of Craftworld Ulthwe and Patriarch of House Spiritwind, I know of why your Autarch has sent you here, but I will hear what he has to say".
Kendra nodded before she spoke, *"Well then you will know that I am Kendra Agon, seer of the Asuryan's Regret Strike Force of the craftworld Daeluithith. I am here at request of Autarch Alconol, to form an alliance with you. I believe he has had a vision, and knows that the only way to prevail against the Yngir is too work in tandem with each other. My Autarch, if you agree to accept our offers of an alliance has left me to co-ordinate with you and inform him of decisions made. If not then we will depart this world in peace and return to our own."*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Just a little request here)

Alconol immediatly set about contacting the council with the following transmission

_"Brothers on the council, our situation is dire. The Yngir are here and their plans have forced us to adopt new strategies. I request that you release to me more ships and men. I request the wraithship "Illieth" and the escort Arconite vessel "Flame of Desthos" as well as 100 Guardians and 100 Storm Guardians. I urge the council to release me these men, they could prove vital in the war." _


Military Movement:
100 Bonesingers move planet side and begin construction of fortifications in a desert canyon. 100 Dire Avengers, 075 Warp Spiders, 075 Dark Reapers, 050 Striking Scorpions, 075 Jet bikes, 025 Shinning Spears, 050 Fire Dragons, 050 Swooping Hawks, 3 Falcon's, 3 Fire Prisms, 2 Wraithlords, 3 Wave Serpents and 5 Vypers move to the constructing base. 50 Rangers move from mountain range to the canyons that surround the large canyon, laying ambushes as do the Striking Scorpions, Swooping Hawks, Warp Spiders and Dark Reapers.

100 Guardians, 25 Warp Spiders, 25 Dark Reaoers, 50 Striking Scorpions and 4 Wave Serpents remain in orbit.

Kendra and 10 warlocks on the planet, 100 Dire Avengers and 100 Storm Guardians remain in space.

Military Action: Setting up of base and movement of forces. Jet bikes and Shinning Spears run patrols while ambush groups finish setting up their positions. Units involved in Ambushes, 050 Rangers, 050 Striking Scorpions, 25 Warp Spiders, 25 Dark Reapers.

Diplomacy Actions: Offered Ulthwe forces a alliance to fight the Yngir and whatever else threatens the Eldar.

Space Actions: None, all ships ready for combat.


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

"My dear Eliza." Kitaraq said with a hiss. "I've got a new plan. The wyches have been itching for a fight. I think we should give them one." She proceeded to lay out the details of her latest mission to her second. Eliza just grinned wickedly.

Military movement:
Continue scouting of the planet. I want to know the lay of the land and the forces that have already been deployed there.

Diplomatic movement:
Wait to hear back from my ambassadors to the other eldar factions. I sent them in Imperial shuttles from my flagship. They went under flags of truce, but you never know with the craftworld kin of mine...

Ship movement:
Emperorshand89, I will PM you the details of my latest scheme :yahoo:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal Stuff:*

Shadow swept around the vast preparation chamber. Inside, a harness had been rigged, along with several energy converters, all ready to summon in the mighty star god. Shadow cackled with glee as tomb spyders floated around, fixing whatever was wrong, fine-tuning every last little detail. Nothing could go wrong. Suddenly, a buzz jarred through Shadow's head, annoying him. Sensing its location, Shadow teleported across the ship to the bridge using his Veil of Darkness. Upon arriving, he saw before him another Necron.

It was a Necron Lord. But this was impossible, as Shadow alone ruled the Shadow's Spectres.

"Who are you?" Shadow called out coldly, powering his Disruption Fields. Immediately, tomb spyders moved to block Shadow from this new Lord.

"What is this?!" Shadow cried.

The Lord stepped forward. He was brand new metal, gleaning a matte black, and armed with a Warscythe. He bowed to Shadow.

_"I have been summoned here by the Tomb Matrix. My role was not being fulfilled, but now it is. I am Voidwalker, and I must tell you this; there is no C'tan here. You are wasting your time."_

Shadow laughed, "No C'tan? Are you mad? It's right here on our scanners..." Shadow trailed off, noticing the holo-field projecting the area around the SUn was completely empty. The C'tan was gone.

"Impossible..." breathed Shadow. Angrily, he smashed aside one of the tomb spyders, and stormed away.

No C'tan, and now dissent inside his own ship. Shadow knew what he would do. 

He would kill two birds with one stone.

*Military Action:* 150 Warriors, 25 Immortals, 25 Destroyers, 5 Monoliths, and Lord Voidwalker move onto the Night-class spaceship.

This leaves 550 Warriors, 75 Immortals, 75 Destroyers, 50 Pariahs, 15 Monoliths, and Shadow aboard the Cairn-class spaceship (the big one).

*Diplomacy:* :rofl:

*Space Movement:*

The Night-class ship (with afore-mentioned military forces, as well as 20 Builder-Scarabs) moves to the other side of the Sun to the main ship. Both ships then move a tad closer to the Sun, maintaining full stealth fields, and keeping their physics-warpers in place to stop them orbiting the sun or falling into it. They both begin scanning the sun for a certain chemical substance; the first, and easiest, to remove from it, and also the least noticeable once its gone.


By chemically removing each element from the sun at a time, it will slowly dissolve into nothing. The Necrons will eventually gather these back together, and make small Sun reactors in the bowels of the Cairn-class ship, which are now being constructed.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Day Three*

(OCC: Ok guys, I’m sorry for the serious delay, a snow storm brought the power, and the internet, down and I have not been able to reach you at all. Here’s the next update and it’s a little long, so sit down and grab a can of pop. Many of you have serious story lines, so read them through and take stock of the situational changes you find yourself in, especially the humans.:victory:

I have a new thingy you need pay heed to, and that is the Casualties Section. Whenever you lose troops, I will list it below your Space Forces section, so look there for your losses, though I will have already calculated them into your troops count.)

As each race settled in, establishing beachheads, securing resources, and in some cases consuming the entire planets, it became inevitable that clashes would happen. On some planets it became obvious that sooner or later one side would make the first move and trigger this fight that is bound to happen. Thus chaos and anarchy started to seep in as unseen forces made their appearance, and other, more ancient secrets awoke from their grave.

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Xianren

Kitaraq orders her minions to set down on the planet Yuli-450, but as they move in system they realize that other forces have beaten them to the punch. A contingent of Vanquisher Astartes is already on the planet and some Eldar also. However, this barely phased Kitaraq, as her people were the masters of stealth and trickery. Thus did her forces, under the cover of darkness, land on the southern end of the planet and start to establish a Webway portal for transportation to and from the planet. After delivering her forces, Kitaraq pulled her fleet back to a safe distance outside the system where she monitored their progress. 

However, before she leaves, she receives a strange creature from her second-in-command, Eliza, who was on the ground. It has a scaly carapace, with sharp fangs, an awkward body ending in a tale, and an overly large brain. It was found when a patrol accidently bumped into it, causing her to lose two warriors in the process. She sends it down to the Haemonculus to determine what exactly it is. 

In the mean time she sent for some reinforcements from Commoragh, but finds that few are available. She manages to score 100 warriors and a Raider that will arrive 24 hours (2 turns) from now. Until then she is on her own.
She also dispatches emissaries to her fellow Eldar in an attempt to secure NAPs from them.

Forces in Space:

800 Infantry
2 Vehicles
80 Slaves

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

98 Warriors
100 Wyches
20 Slave

Space Forces: 100%

Causalties: 2 Warriors

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Samu3

Kreutz surveyed the holo-tactical map in front of him that showed all the activites around the planet. He was both surprised and pleased to see that the HQ was progressing well, and that the outer defense was complete. Soon they would be ready to crusade against the xeno filth in this system. However, he also noticed the grey dots on the map had multiplied since he had seen them in orbit. He was concerned about why the Astartes had brought more men and material to the planet, and it scared him slightly. 

However, he had more pressing issues as a massive quake rocked the command center, sending rifles, and cups of caff flying in all directions. Screens blew out, the holo displayed disappeared, and everything went dark around him. As the quake subsided, he recovered his wits and started to bark ordered, trying to get this base operational again. As the power returned, the tactical displayed popped back on, and a massive cluster of red dots and triangles now populated the ruins that he had sent the Mechanicus team to investigate. A turned to the comms officer, “What the hell is happening out there, get me some eyes; NOW!!”

The officer saluted quickly and turned back to a console, getting a view from a passing transport in the area. The ruins were massive nuclear green cloud and massive debris everywhere, but it was what was moving within that frightened him to the core. Within he saw massive, black pyramids moving out of a glowing portal of some kind, and legions of metal skeletons moving in front of them. Reports were coming in the entire Mechanicus team had been eliminated, and that all forces had been annihilated. 

“They are Necrons, commander, and you and your men have awakened them.” Kreutz moved faster than he ever had, drawing his bolt pistol on a large, grey Astartes that had somehow entered the command center without anyone know. “I have wounded men, and am in need of a ship-to-ship comms unit ASAP.” Kreutz lowered his pistol as he realized that all hell had broken loose.

So what do you do? Do you help the space marine, what about the approaching Necron forces? What do your space units do, will you defend you still-in-progress HQ or abandon it?

Forces in Space: 

600 Infantry
18 Vehicles
50 Settlers

Forces on Ground:
Yuli-459:
First and Third Platoon- 300
Rough Rider Scouts- 60
Manticore Rocket Tanks- 2
Gunships- 2
50 Settlers

Space Forces: 100%

Causalties: 

40 Rough Rider Scouts
20 Techpriests
8 Servitors

…………………………………………………………………………………………………

Bane_of_Kings

Your Librarian Castol had called for reinforcements, and they had yet to arrive. Castol was moving amongst his scouts, giving them orders when suddenly a massive explosion threw him off his feet and to the ground. His world shook like never before, and he felt as if his brain would vibrate right out of his skull and onto the ground. However, as quickly as it came, the quake subsided, and Castol got back onto his feet only to be meet with a sight that horrified him. The ruins where the Imperial Mechanicus team had been was a massive plum of green smoke that flowed up in a massive nuclear mushroom cloud. 

As Castol gathered his wits about him, he ordered the sergeant next to him, Nevian, to get the men mounted up into the Rhinos for a retreat. Castol didn’t know what was going on, but knew it was nothing good; and probably had to do with the Necronian symbol found on the ruins. Sure enough, as if to torment him, he saw a massive shadow within the green cloud grow larger and larger. More shadows materialized and Castol turned and bolted for the top of the nearest Rhino transport as he recognized the shape of a Necron pyramid. He jumped onto the top and screamed down at the driver, “Move it now, or where going to be dead.” The driver nodded, and turned the transport around and gunned it, but it wasn’t enough. A massive green bolt of energy reached out and clipped three marines next to him, causing two to melt instantly, and another to fall off the side. Castol reached over and quickly pulled the one armed Marine back up top; praying the Emperor might spare his soul from death. Castol opened his vox and ordered all forces to pull back to the Imperial HQ for regrouping until he could make a good command decision. 

As his convoy pulled into the Guard compound, Castol called for an Apothecary to tend to the wounded marine, and he took off for the command center. No one payed him heed, for everything was absolute anarchy, and he marched right into the command center where a commissar was barking orders for recon at the top of his lunges. “They are Necrons, commander, and you and your men have awakened them.” The commissar whipped around with impressive speed for a human, bolt pistol clicked on. “I have wounded men, and am in need of a ship-to-ship comms unit ASAP.” He awaited the Commissar’s answer………………………………………………..

So what do you do about the sudden Necron presence, do you contact the fleet? You, Chapter Master Vorax, is not aware of the situation yet, so how do you contact him. Also, it would seem that your fleet has arrived at Yuli-450 and are reporting nothing out of the ordinary. Your men start setting up HQ, so what is your reaction to that, what do you decided to do??

Forces in Space:

498 Infantry
17 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

25 Scouts and Librarian Castol
2 Rhinos

Yuli- 450

2nd, 3rd, 5thCompany- 321
2 Predators
1 Whirlwind
100 Settlers
20 Scout Marines

Space Forces: 100% 4 Ships at Yuli-450, 1 Strike Cruiser at Yuli-459

Causalties: 3 Scout Marines 

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Warsmith7752

Nilat sends his men to the moon with the remaining slaves settlers to establish a moon port for use in future space operations. They land and begin at once, estimating a 60 hour (5 posts) timetable until its operational, however it might take longer to make it fully operational and defensible.

Your forces on the planet keep the HQ on schedule, and have completed the outer defensive area. Your forces continue to gather more resources, and are nearing the stage where they can start manufacturing vehicles for your forces in future fights. 

Your men scour the Warp for anything that will join the crusade against the material world. You lose five of them to creatures of the Warp, but return with a successful catch of 100 Marines. In addition, one of your men strikes a deal with a daemonic creature that could allow you to summon him in the future against foes that would destroy you. However, in exchange, you must sacrifice 100 souls.

Your emissary reports that the Alpha Legion commander wants to meet with you alone, at given coordinates ina remote region. So will you? What’s your next move??

Forces in Space:

210 Infantry
20 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Galbatorious:

285 Infantry
50 settlers

Galbatorious Moon:

500 Cultists
50 Settlers

Space Force: 100%

Causalties: 5 Marines

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………

G0arr

You turn your attention upon the spiky organism’s nearby for some reason. Though they are not coming for you, you seek their biomass for your own to increase your fleet. Your fleet is already gathering resources at an astonishing rate, and already your first batch of new warriors is ready, 400 Genestealers. Your ships continue to breed new warriors for the battlefield. Your new “Cruiser” beast also arrives in system, and links itself up into your Hive Mind control. Soon you shall be ready to strike at the puny organisms that stand in your way of satisfying your insatiable hunger.

You move five more Lictors to Galbatorious where they start to divide into pairs and start killing the small organisms that they encounter. You learn from consumed DNA that they call themselves humans, a curios name, and that they both belong to the factions of something called Chaos. You learn from some of the consumed that they are two different sides, and that they both have their own goals here in the system. However, you need more in order to learn further about their plans. 

So what do you do, how do you react to the new information? What are you lictors going to do? How about those new developments and specific warriors you seek.

Forces in Space:

1633
7 Vehicles (Warriors)

Forces on Ground:

2 Lictors on Yuli- 459, Magnar, Yuli Prime
1 Lictor on Yuli- 450
7 Lictors on Galbatorious

Magnar:

260 Warriors
95 Spores

Space Forces: 100%(New cruiser beast arrives, 6 ships total)

Causalties: 1 Lictor

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Farseer Ulthris

You are given the message by the young Seer from the Autarch and now you must make a decision; will you join forces, or will you not?

In the mean time, you receive an update from Admiral Yvresh that an interesting visitor has arrived at the fleet, and that you should go and see her once you return. It would seem that Fate, or the Warp, has given you an interesting twist to deal with.

You send a message back to Ulthwe and ask for more reinforcement to deal with the current situation at hand. The Council replies that there are few to spare, but is sending a Cruiser with 300 Guardians and 4 Wraith lords to assist in your fight against the Ygnir. They also send you a coded message, which you must read for yourself once you return to your ship. 

Forces in Space:

627 Infantry
17 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli Prime

20 Rangers
100 Guardians
50 Warp Spiders
50 Fire Dragons
50 Dire Avengers
50 Dark Reapers
2 Wave Serpents and a Fire Prism
3 Jet bikes
100 Bonesingers(Settlers)

Space Forces: 100%

…………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Serpion5

As Sorrow looked around at the monoliths in front of him, he grinned menacingly inside, realizing the power that he now held. “Oh, what fun this will be,” he thought, “and so much destruction, muahahahahah.”

It was then he felt a sudden pain, or was it pain, within his body. A feeling he had not felt in sooooo long, it burning through his optics and caused his vision to fuzz with static. He heard a voice calling him, but from where he could not tell. Suddenly he remembered, he remembered the chamber that the voice was calling him too, and he called forth a swarm of beetles to carry him to the location. 

After 10 minutes they arrived and he settled down on the floor as the beetles swarmed away into a vent duct nearby. He looked at the monstrous door, a large golden Necronian skull adorning it with glowing red eyes. With a wave of his hand the door opened and the chamber was revealed before him.

“What is this, who are you,” he called into the room that was. Empty except for two alters where an orb sat on each. The first orb was gold, and the second jet black as the night, and it was the second one that called to him. “Who are you,” Sorrow asked again, now more curious than angry.

“I AM HE WHO OWNS THE NIGHT; I AM THE BRINGER OF DESTRUCTION, SORROW, DEATH, AND OF APOCALYPSE. I AM THE MASTER OF ALL LIFE THAT BOWS DOWN BEFORE ME IN THIS GALAXY; AND I AM THE LAST DECENDANT OF THE GALFJKGIR. I AM YOUR MASTER, AND LORD, I AM DORFYKULPI.” 

Sorrow almost lost consciousness talking to the ting in the orb, but it didn’t matter as he heard it utter its name. He fell down on his knees before the alter and bowed his head down. He now realized that before him lay his Lord, the C’tan know at Dorfykulpi, or more commonly known as the Outsider. He had fought for the Outsider for millennia, and now it seemed as though t called him once again for a task that it wanted done. “What is thy bidding, my master,” Sorrow said on his knees.

“I HAVE CALLED YOU TO KILL THE LIVING ONCE MORE, FOR I REQUIRE SOULS. SOULS TO MAKE ME STRONG THAT I MIGHT ESCAPE THIS RETCHED PRISON AND FEAST UPON MY BRETHERN ONCE MORE.”

“My Lord,” Sorrow replied, “how is it that you are imprisoned.”

“DO NOT QUESTION ME SERVANT, OR I SHALL DESTROY YOU,” the Outsider ranged, and sorrow almost lost consciousness again. “NOW I SHALL OPEN A GATE, A GATE TO SOME LIVING SOULS IN A NEARBYE SYSTEM, AND THEIR YOU MUST KILL ALL THE LIVING; THAT I FEAST AGAIN.”

“So let it be written, so let it be done,” Sorrow replied; bowing deeply. He left the chamber and returned to his forces in the monolith chamber. Sorrow now had his full army behind him, lined up down the planet spanning corridor, ready to assault the world of the living. As he stepped through the portal, he summoned up a massive energy strike, annihilating anything near the spot he emerged from, and thus did he emerged into a cloud of green smoke, smiling all the more as he heard the familiar sounds of the living dying all around him.

So now your out, what do you do? Whats your first move? Do you attack the living, call fr more resources, summon your fleet? What do you do??

Forces in Space:

None

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

1000 Infantry
15 Monoliths
100 Scarabs(Settlers)

Space Forces: 100%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Anfo

Your men deploy to the surface, preparing ambush sites, and in general spying upon the Scale Wardens.

You teleport to the meeting site and await Nilat’s arrival. Your miners increase production as fast as they can, and more troops go down to the surface. You get increasing reports of disappearing troops, but pay no heed to it for the meanwhile.

Forces in space:

595 infantry
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Galbatorious:

325 Marines
50 Havocks
20 biker Scouts
10 Terminator Body Guard and you!!
10 Vehicles

Space Forces: 100%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Lord Rambo

Alconol receives the Seer and awaits the reply from the Farseer from Ulthwe. Alconol also deploys more forces down to Yuli Prime and start to set up and HQ, the Bonesingers going right to work. They estimate that in 36 hours( 3 posts) that the HQ will be complete.

However, this is all overshadowed as you feel a massive psychic blast emanating from the planet of Yuli-459. Being more in touch with the Warp than your elder ally, you excuse yourself for a moment as you collect your wits and recover from the psychic blow. It would seem that the Ygnir are up to something on Yuli-459 and that it was on an epic scale.

So how do you react to yet another psychic blow, what about the Farseers reply, how about development of your forces on Yuli Prime?

Forces in Space:

210 Infantry

Forces on Ground:

790 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Bonesingers(Settlers)

Space Forces: 100%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Farseer Darvaleth

Shadow is now pissed off, realizing that there is no C’tan in the Sun. However, just as quickly as he stormed away, the Necron messenger reappears in front of him. “However, my Lord, you must not look to the Sun as I have told you. You must look to another planet, one where the living have already infested.”

Shadow, now weary of this Tomb Matrix Necron, moved over to his scanners back on the bridge and saw that he was a right. As massive spike of energy had been recorded one hour ago on the planet of Yuli-459; a massive spike of Necronian energy. Shadow sensed that there was something down there, something that he must find out for himself.

Shadow orders his forces to split between his two ships, and begins to harvest materials from the sun. His ships slowly come back to life as they regain lost power from the materials harvested from the sun.

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Scarabs(Settlers)

Space Force: 100%


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

*Blah Section:*
TyrantLord hissed as it felt the fleet grow. With the amount of creatures in this system it was easy to see the hive would be needed more than ever. As the fleet consumed, the first information reached the hive from the Lictors on Galbatorious. 

Human’s was what they called themselves. Strange name for a race to call itself. TyrantLord growled. There were two of these kinds of spiky organisms here, each from a different… ‘faction’ would that be their word? They were both of the same race, but not of the same mind? Strange creatures, but he could use this. They relied on creatures from beyond. These were not of flesh and blood, they were not eatable.

TyrantLord decided on its action. The hive would feed, and guard itself better. This was the only way. With a single thought a hive growing on the warm world began to mutate. It would need to breed those who could fight in the cold emptiness. There needed to be more, far more. The swarm must press on, and the fleet must survive. 

*Military Movement: *
3 more Lictors deployed to Yuli-450.
Remaining Lictor on Yuli-450 informed to remain hidden, and begin sampling of aquatic species.
Deploy 50 Genestealers, 50 Termagants, and 50 Hormagaunts to Yuli-450. Given orders to begin scouting aquatic areas for a possible hive location.

*Military Actions:* 
Galbatorius: Continue the Lictor’s work being sure to stress assaulting small, remote groups.

*Diplomatic Actions:* 
…

*Space Actions:*
Request additional space forces from Mother. Be sure to inform about the existence of the groups of ‘Humans’ and the existence of another group who have killed a Lictor. Stress the need for Kraken, and Vanguard Drones to better explore the system.
Magnar: Aim the production for more Genestealers, and Termigaunts. Begin breeding rippers to speed up the process of consumption.
Have 1 of the produced hives on world to produce additional void creatures.
Deploy another wave of boarding organisms, and breed additional.

(ooc: warsmith7752 told me about his typo)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The flamecursed diary: Nilat sat in the newly finished command chamber, the transmition had arrived 12 minuets ago, the wardens had quickly alerted him and in almost no time they had their plans drawn. It was a fairly simple plan but brilliant never the less.

The possesed were not the type to ask questions, they stood silently while two civilians donned highly ornate armour that would hopefully fool the alpha legion. It was during this time that Nilats scouting force arrived back and reported tyranid presence on the planet. This annoyed the flamecursed greatly, he had encountered their kind before, nasty little buggers they were, he knew how to combat them but the only real effective tactics required more astares than he had and even then they might not pull through.

Although the return of his warp recruiters bearing 100 berzerkers would greatly benefit the plan, another interesting event was the appearance of a greater daemon of pyrus (minor god of flames) it had offered it's services in exchange for 100 sacrificed souls, the wardens had flown 100 cultists down to the nearly created fortress for emergencies.

The fortresses was nearing it's completion, Nilat ordered five dreadnought bodies to be built for his dead assistants who helped him in the infiltration mission. Nilat did not normally hand out rewards or go out of his way to keep others alive, but these five had been with him ever scince that time.......

The dark Apothacery had moved his workspace into the fortress, Nilat had inspected the recruits again and off the 8000 gene rescued gene seeds, 50 had been fully implanted and now 50 newly created marines had stepped out into the daylight is gods among men. They're first mission was to step out into the warp and recruit anyone willing to pledge themselves to his cause.

Nilat had also sent a message to his old general Tonar and requested he take his force to galbatorus and assist him.

Nilat flashed back to the present, "right then wardens time to deliver the wrath of pyrus," and with that he stood and walked into his newly transported land raider incinerator.

Military movement: all armour is transported to galbatorius along with 100 cultists. A possessed is disguised as Nilat and is sent to meet with the alpha legion commander (will be communicated through a secure vox line) production begins on five dreadnought bodies (10 settlers work on that instead of the fortress). 50 newly created marines are sent into warpspace to do do what others did last time. 100 bezerkers are sent to galbatorius surface along with the returning recruitment force to assist protection of settlers. Everything else goes on as normal.

Diplomatic actions;
++++++++++++++incoming transmition++++++++++++
-------------
++++++++++++++tracing origin++++++++++++++
-------------
++++++++++++++signal found, obscures system, galbatorius++++++++++++++

Greetings Tonar of the cursed blade

My old friend Tonar, it seems like yesterday we were slicing loyalists left right and centre on panterra to me, we have been apart for a long time and fought with our respective divisions in the name of lord Dargus, but I beseech of you to lend me your power so that my depleted force may once again be strong and the wardens united against our enemies. I am located in the obscurus system on planet galbatorus, i eagerly await your reply if and when my message reaches you.

Regards from Lord Nilat the flamecursed.

++++++++++++++closing transmition++++++++++++++

Space movement: entire fleet continues to orbit galbatorius moon apart from a minor cruiser that is sent to recruit more marines.

OOC: scince you didn't specify what kind of reinforcements I had recruited I just made them up.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: This is mainly for warsmith7752 and Anfo)

++++++++++++++Incoming Transmition++++++++++++

-------------

++++++++++++++Tracing to Point of Origin++++++++++++++

-------------

+++++++++Signal Source Not Found, Danger Level Vermillion++++++++++

Greetings Lord Nilat

Yes, time does fly, doesn't it my comrade in arms. I have received your message and have both good news and bad. It would seem that my Lord Khorne has senn to favor the one which parleys with you, Lord Greeth of the Alpha Legion.

I have been instructed by one of Lord Khornes most unholy princes to move to assist you both in the capture of this system, and the claiming of the species known as the Tyranid. It would seem that his unholy Magesty wants some samples of these vermin to start creating his own version for future wars against the pathetic mortals. I therefore am bringing my own forces to your location, and will arrive in system within 24 hours(2 turns).

So heres what you must do. You must not flinch like the coward i know you to be sometimes, and you must meet Lord Greeth face to face. Do this, and you shall reap the rewards, fail and the consquences will be dire.

Most Unohly Luck

Lord Tonar of the Cursed Blade

++++++++++++++Transmition Ends++++++++++++++


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Blah:*

Castol, wiping blood from his face, spoke into his vox-link and contacted his Chapter Master again. The first reply hadn't got through - were the Necrons blocking transmissons off-world? "Chapter Master Vorax," Castol spoke in. "I have an urgent message that must be taken into account at once."

There was a moments pause, before Castol recgonised the voice of the Chapter Master respond. "Speak up then, Brother-Librarian. I am listning."

"We have suffered two casualties on this planet, My Lord," replied Castol. "Young Scouts Thesil and Beran. I could not save them, my Lord."

"Casualties?" snapped the Chapter Master in response. "What the hell happened down there, Brother-Librarian?"

"Well, my Lord," Castol spoke, fearfully now, as he could sense that his Chapter Master was angry. Indeed, back home, his men would often joke that whilst they did not fear the enemy, they almost did fear the Chapter Master. "You see... Yuli 459 is not all as it seems. You have heard of the Necrons, have you not, my Lord?"

There was a moments pause as the Chapter Master took in the news. "Yes, Brother Librarian, I have. And I know how deadly they can be. I will dispatch the fourth company, as well as the seventh and ninth company to aid you."

"Thank you, my Lord," replied Castol in response, and cut the vox, before speaking to the scouts gathered around him. They were nursing their wounds, some,who had known the two dead Scouts well, were mourning their loss. "I managed to get through to the Chapter Master, Brothers. Aid is on its way. The Necrons will pay for every life they take, and we will wipe them from the face of this planet."

Castol grimaced. Prehaps, if he hadn't been so afraid for his life, he would have stood and fought the Necrons there and then. That was something that he still needed to overcome, a weakness that the warp could exploit. _'Thank the Emperor,'_ The Brother-Librarian thought. _'That the only xenos here are the Necrons.'_

++++

*Request:*

Pacing up and down the bridge of _Volturis_, the Chapter Master eventually decided on another course of action. He knew that the Necrons would appear in force, after all - he had encountered them before. He then, requested for aid from all nearby chapters, which were, to his memory, Ultramarines, Blood Angels and Black Templars, and requested them to send as much men and armour as they could spare. 

++++

*Military Movement:*

The Fourth, Seventh and Ninth Companies along with 2 Land Raiders and 2 Predators, head to Yuli 459 with 2 Dreadnoughts and a Whirlwind. The Chapter Master sends 2 Rapid Strike Vessels to transport them, with Thunderhawks. 

++++

*Military Actions:*

Send a squad of scouts to investigate the Necron arrival. They will retreat upon contact with the enemy.

++++

*Diplomatic Actions:*

None apart from warning the Guard of the Necrons.

++++

*Space Actions:*

Divert 2 Rapid Strike Vessels to Yuli-459.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Vostroyan 231st*

Personal Actions: 
The screams of panicked men resounded throughout the night as soldier and worker alike were buried alive within their own trenches. The whole ground shook and the earth trembled as some terrible force engulfed the camp, half naked men burst from their tents and forced their way through the freezing winds in a desperate attempt to save whomever they can. Hastily erected buildings were torn asunder and the dormant forms of chimera transports collapsed into the ranks of snow that lay beneath their heavy treads. Klaxons boomed and the whole camp was lit up in the bright red florescence of the emergency alarms.

Inside the command room men dived for cover as objects previously thought stationary were sent airborne, a bayonet that had one time lay immobile on the command desk now protruded from the chest cavity of a nearby adept. Only Commissar Bak Ferstera still stood above the din it all, screaming in vain at the top of lungs for order. His voice was just another sound amongst a whole other sea of panicked noise, the cries of men as they lay trapped underneath a heavy desk or the yelp of adepts as airborne decaff steals the sight away from their own eyes. 

A single sound rang out amongst the chaos and just as quickly as they had begun the screams died. Kreutz Kotaisoz stood immobile by the command desk, his bolt pistol grasped firmly within his right hand. 

_“Get me a Khekking sitrep, I want to know what the hell went on down there!”_

The whole room burst into action as the men’s fear of the quake was quickly overcome by the fear of their own general. Men scurried to man what positions they could and those that had lost their stations to the tremble tended to the wounded. 

“Sir, Sir! I found something, you’re gonna want to see this”

Officers and adepts alike rushed to the screen and formed a tight huddle around the officers single monitor each one pushing in a desperate attempt to get to the front. Briefly parting to make way for their commander the crowd re-formed and stood in awe at the footage displayed on the screen. What they had once known to be simple ruins was now engulfed by a force unknown to many, a huge bloom of green smoke rose to meet the sky and black pyramids emerged from the smog to march like an army onto the grey plains of the desert. It was evident that nobody had survived the onslaught that this strange force had wrecked. 

All eyes were on Kreutz, his men baffled and confused turned to their leader for guidance, but it was short lived. A massive figure loomed behind them, he had entered the command room unannounced and trailed by a numerous amount of curios guards.

“They are Necrons commander and you and your men have awakened them”

Kreutz spun around on the spot as fast as he possibly could and flung his bolt pistol arm in front of him to square out on the massive figure. To his surprise it was one of the space marines, hovering his finger of the trigger he let the astrates speak.

“I have wounded men and am in need of a ship to ship comms unit, as soon as possible.”

Once again it was up to Kreutz to speak, his men hanging out on his every word.

_“Commissar Bak here will take your wounded to our medical personal if you will, We can hail your vessel from in here”_

Deciding he would have to ask about the Necrons at a better time Kreutz turned to his platoon officers.

_“Gather your men and bring down our tanks, we are going to war!”_

Military Movement: Deploy Platoon's One through to Six in _Tallison's Hope, _Along with the First Heavy Mortor Platoon.
Deploy all Battery Elements to _Tallison's Hope._
Deploy One Executioner
Deploy Two Vanquisher's

Military Actions: None, preparing for war

Diplomacy: Aid the Scout, no other diplomatic actions

Space Actions: Maintian Orbit, fighter patrol's keep lookout for Necron vessels.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

BLAH:

Sorrow watched in malevolent anticipation as the scarabs and tomb spyders toiled ceaselessly to re-activate the monoliths. All the while, something tugged at the back of his mind. It was the same voice that had called him here, but it had not stopped at this room. 

No, he had to travel deeper into the tomb. 

With a thought command to the spyder drone at his side, Sorrow leaped and landed lightly on the creature`s back as it sped down the central pathway of the chamber. Following another long winding corridor, He reached a dead end.

No. It couldn`t be. Dismounting from the spyder, Sorrow took several steps forward. 

_The Star Gods choose my path..._ He thought. With complete and utter faith and conviction, he stepped forward. 

Two small orbs were placed delicately upon seperate pedestals. One was supreme gold, the other was perfect black. The darkened orb was the source of the voice Sorrow heard. It could only be...

'I am arrived.' Sorrow spoke aloud, awaiting a response.

_My servant returns._ A voice spoke. It was immensely authorative, and Sorrow was compelled to kneel in supplication upon hearing it.

'I await your bidding my Lord. Might I enquire who has summoned me?'

_I am the Lost. The Imprisoned. The Outsider. I am DORFYKULPI. _

'I exist to serve.' Sorrow bowed.

_I desire freedom from this wretched prison, and it shall be you that grants it. Your portal is open, Necron. Gather for me the lives of those that dwell there. Harvest them, that I may feed and grow strong once more. Let me find the strength to escape from this hell!_

'May I ask who has imprisoned you, Master?' Sorrow spoke.

_DO NOT QUESTION ME SERVANT, OR I SHALL DESTROY YOU!_ The Outsider bellowed, and Sorrow battled to hold his mind intact. _NOW I SHALL OPEN A GATE, A GATE TO SOME LIVING BEINGS IN A NEARBY SYSTEM, AND THEIR YOU MUST KILL THEM ALL; THAT I FEAST AGAIN._

'So let it be written.' Sorrow answered. 'So let it be done.' With a final bow, he left to fulfill his Master`s wishes.

MILITARY MOVEMENT:

Dispatched the first wave, preparing the second.

MILITARY ACTION:

Dispatch Vanguard force. Eliminate all opposition and conduct threat assessment.

80 Necron Warriors.

20 Flayed Ones.

DIPLOMACY:

Dippla-what-now?!

SPACE ACTION: 

Fleet not currently required. Maintain position at System`s Edge.



ooc: eh, it`s better for Sorrow`s plot if he doesn`t know that the Outsider plans to kill the other Star Gods. Sorrow is a follower of the Pantheon, not a single deity.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Requiel looked at the young Seer and smiled "I accept the Alliance young one, tell your Autarch that I intend to intercept the Undying ones at what the Mon'Keigh call Yuli-459, the primitives are already there and doing battle with the Yngir as we speak. I must leave you now young one for my task must be done immediately and I know you will want to take to the task at hand. I may require your master to join me in this fight". With a flash of light, Requiel disappeared and so did half of his arrival force and his entire retinue. The Farseer looked around once more and recognised the gateway of the _Eye of Lsathranil_.

Requiel immediately made his way to his sanctum with his Warlock bodyguards in tow. He reached out his mind to Yvresh "Admiral, take half of the fleet to Yuli-459, we have forged an alliance with our other Craftworld kin. I sense our reinforcements have arrived, the cruiser _Wing of Asuryan_ will come with us". The Admiral replied "There is a secret message from the Seer Council, I will send to it your sanctum, Farseer". Requiel gazed keenly fat the message and a dark truth came to his mind...

Military Movement: Half of the Farseer's warriors stayed to guard the Wraithgate. The rest are teleported with him back to the _Eye of Lsathranil_ 

Military Action: The warriors prepare for war on the ships. The Units on Yuli-Prime remain vigilant for the Undying Ones and apart from that, nada

Diplomacy: Requiel agrees to an alliance with the Eldar of Craftworld Daeluithith and requests that they join him to intercept the Yngir at Yuli-459.

Space Action: Half of the fleet (Including the _Eye of Lsathranil_, _Wing of Asuryan_ and Yvresh's _Hand of Khaine_ make way to Yuli-459 through the Webway, whilst the other ships stay in orbit of Yuli-Prime.

P.S. What is this message, please PM me


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Blah Section*:While waiting for the Warden's leader, Isamyr began to give out new orders. While they were quite drastic and not like the Alpha Legion, they had to be done. Damn Tyranids mess up everything...

"All Available marines and Havocs, load into your transports and begin to raid the Wardens camps. Kill as many workers as possible. Do not let the fortess be built. Also, be cautious, I don't want any of you die."

"Havocs at ambush zone, move out and meet up with the other Havocs."

"Marines at ambush zone, prepare for action."

Isamyr sat down in his cave and waited. He would need to call more reinforcements. However, his initial plans might have to be scrapped. Then he'd need to call in help the old way. He sighed. He hated Tyranids. While you could predict what they would do, it was almost impossible to stop them. 

Then there was the moon. The Wardens would probable build some kind of fort up there. Seeing as they did as soon as they landed on this planet. Isamyr didn't mind if they were up there at the moment. The moon shouldn't have anything valuable on it. And if Isamyr could controll the planet surface, he could easily out prouduce the Wardens and win by attrition.

*Military Movement*: 
10 Bikes search for recources.
Settelers mine stuff.
25 Havocs move from ambush zone and assist in raiding.
1 Land Raider and 5 Vindicators decend to the surface.
Attempt to infiltrate 10 cultists.


*Military Actions*: 100 Legionaries, 50 Havocs and 10 Bikes begin raiding actions on the Wardens. They will attempt to kill all the slaves and workers. If the Alpha Legion Members start to get shot at, they will fall back. And wait to strike again.


(Armoury begins to upgrade marine armor. Marines in space get their armor upgraded first).
Stay away from tyranids.

*Diplomatic Actions*: 
Speak with the "Leader".
*Space Actions:*
Hold position.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

blah fluffy section:

Alconol stood surveying his forces, the base was getting set up quickly and efficiently, and soon they would be ready for war with all else that came out to Yuli 450 as the Mon Keigh called it. He knew that nothing would come near the base at the moment, all entrances were trapped and guarded by units ready to ambush and all his forces were on high alert inside the base. He himself took time to pause and reflect. He was getting some of the reinforcements that he asked for, he had received word from the council that the guardians he had asked for were arriving as was the "Illieth" Wraithship.

As he paused he was hit by another vision, one of immense power coming from Yuli 459, the Yngir were there. This changed everything. He looked over at his bodyguard _"We are on the wrong planet, get me the admiral now!"_ He moved quickly speaking to the admiral, he learnt that Kendra had secured an alliance with the Ulthwe eldar, and they in turn had hinted that they would need help against the Yngir. Alconol thought for a moment before acting, "I will deal with the Yngir myself, inform Kendra and tell her to return to Yuli-450 and take command in my absence. I will take half the fleet as well as some ground forces."

Military Movement: Alconol and his Warp Spiders return to the fleet, as do 2 wraithlords, and 2 fire prisms and 25 Bonesingers, as well as all Jet Bikes (75) and Shinning Spears (25)

3 Wave Serpents deploy to the planet Yuli-450

Kendra and forces return from Yuli Prime, Kendra and her warlocks deploying leaving the guardians in space. Dire Avengers from Kendra's units transfer over to Alconol. 

Forces on Yuli-450
75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

461 Infantry
15 Tanks

Forces in Space
Asuryan's Might - Eclipse Cruiser
Crone's Thoughts - Hellebore Class Escort
100 Guardians 
100 Storm Guardians
25 Dark Reapers
50 Striking Scorpions

Forces headed with Ulthwe to Yuli 459
Isha's Tears - Eldar Void Stalker
Khaine's Wrath - Hellebore Class Escort
1 Autarch
100 Warp spiders
2 Wraithlords
100 Dire Avengers
75 Jetbikes
25 Shinning Spears
25 Bonesingers
2 Fire Prisms
1 Wave Serpent

Wraithship "Illieth" En route to Yuli 459 with Guardians, will arrive (according to EH in two turns/posts)

Military action: Vipers begin to run the patrols now that the Jetbikes have pulled back, All troops are on high alert and all areas to the base have been locked down.

Diplomatic action: Alliance with other Eldar, military co-operation as forces move to help their brethren defeat the Yngir.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal stuff:*

Shadow stormed about the ship, occasionally smashing a bulkhead or doorway, before teleporting again. He had been foiled, his plans ruined. There was no C'tan in the system. He returned to the bridge, ordering to open communications with the Night-class destroyer he had sent out.

"Voidwalker, speak." Shadow commanded.

_"My lord Shadow, all is not lost. Once we harvest the energy from this sun, we can initiate a time-jump. We could travel right across the system in seconds."_

"Yes. Go on. Why would we want to?" asked Shadow, impatiently.

_"I thought you might want to know; there has been a large spike of Necron energy on the planet Yuli-459."_

"What is this?!" demanded Shadow. He sped over to the monitors, and scanned the planet. If he could have smiled, there would've been an evil grin plastered all across Shadow's face.

"Activate full cloaking fields! Harvest what we can now from the Sun, and initiate time-jump! We head for Yuli-459!" Shadow roared.

*Military Action:* Nothing specific. All forces are together, with the small ship inside the massive one, see below.

*Diplomacy:* Send probing messages, encoded with Necron technology, to try and contact the Necrons on the planet Yuli-459.

*Space Action:* By harvesting some of the Sun's energy (a tiny fraction, as it is filled to the brim with tasty energy), Shadow's fleet it fully restored to power, allowing for a time-jump. This is similar to using a Chronometron, but on ship-scale. Essentially, the fleet moves normally, and arrives at Yuli-459. However, using the Chronometron, this happens in seconds. It is basically a Necron-equivalent of warp-travel, but more costly in energy, but completely reliable. This brings the fleet's energy levels down somewhat, but they are still operating efficiently.

Also, the Night-class ship will again enter the main hanger of the Cairn-class, meaning everything is now back together. Full cloaking fields and energy shielding are set up around the Cairn-class ship.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Day Four*

(OCC: Excellent job guys, keep it up, its gonna get ccrraazzzyyyy!!!!!! Anyway, for those that missed the post, I’ll let your Armies sit for now, but don’t dally. It’s about to get a whole lot more interesting, read Samu3’s section for details on the opening clash between the Necrons vs Imperial Guard/ Astarte Scouts.)

As the galaxy is engulfed in flames, the war begins on Yuli- 459 with the Necrons release from their prison. As the forces of Sorrow march forth towards the human’s base, the humans prepare for the inevitable clash against their Necronian foes. Unknown to both sides the Eldar and Necron forces are all drawn towards each other for their own reason; and thus a clash on an epic scale is about to take place. The right of the Eldar, the might of the Necrons, who will be the victor; Kessen(Final Battle for those Japanese fans) is about to begin!


Xianren

Kitaraq decides to make her move in an bold plane to take one of the enemies ships for her own. Launching her ships disguised as Mon’kiegh transports she successfully gets aboard the cruisers and hijacks it, slaughtering all but the necessary crew; taking the rest for slaves. 

As Kitaraq watched her new slaves started the move the cruiser out of the Imperial formation and towards where she was hiding her ships. As she did the larger Mon’kiegh ship started to fire at them, slowly draining shields but doing nothing major that concerned Kitaraq. Her second stood next to her, barking orders at the measly worms that she was using in place of a trained raiding crew.

“This thing is as slow as a Frygjikarn back in Commarragh, we are going to get shot to pieces.”

“Shut it wynch, I know what I’m doing,” she said as she saw another Mon’kiegh ship pull alongside the one they were on. Only it was different…………….hhhhmmmmmmm different, and britisling with more guns than this ship. 

“Eliza, arm the Mon’kiegh boarding torpedoes and launch all our forces into that ship. I want it, and send this hump of trash down to the planet to burn.” Before Eliza could reply Kitaraq ran off the bridge, down a corridor, and jumped into a boarding torpedo with some warrior itching for a fight.
20 minutes later she had fought her way through the Mon’keigh ship and had taken its leader, a giant armored grey warrior, prisoner. As she made off with her prize, she let her second-in-command taunt the other Mon’keigh into following them, where she knew her cloaked fleet would……………………………

It was then she noted flashes in the distances where her fleet should be. She ordered her slaves to bring up a picture of the area, and watched in anger as she saw her fleet retreat away from a single ship that should have been easy prey.

Only it wasn’t, it a larger Ygnir class ship and it suddenly caused the anger to be replaced by fear. “Move this tug boat now, and get us away from this place.” As her slaves obeyed, she watched the Ygnir class ship, sitting there, larger, threatening, and dangerous.

So what’s your next move, what about the Ygnir sudden arrival? How about that new strike cruiser you just robbed?

Forces in Space:

820 Infantry
20 Vehicles

Aboard the Newly Taken Cruiser:

90 Warriors
600 Slaves

Space Forces: 72%

Raider “Commoragh’s Wrath” is annihilated
Raider “Death’s Misery” is severely damaged, lost most of its fighting ability

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Samu3

The Astarte Librarian bowed an turned on his heel, leaving the command center in utter silence. It wasn’t long until Kruetz’s aid called out, “What do we do now?” and the entire command center broke down into loud arguing between his field commander. Kruetz turned around and fired his pistol into the air twice, waiting till everyone was looking at him.

“I will not have this pointless bickering here and now among my men, is that clear. Any man that does from this point on without a damn good reason will be executed on sight for sedition. Now,” he said, pointing towards his Infantry commanders, “deploy your platoon around the base in the trenches, focus you heavy weapons and snipers near the southern area, as that’s where the Necrons will most likely come from. You,” he turned towards his supply officers, “make sure the khekking Astartes have what they want, we are going to need them. You,” he turned towards his aid, “ shut your damn mouth and see if you cannot send for more men and materials cause we are about to loose a whole bunch right here; with or without the aid of the Space Marines.”

Kruetz walked back to his command chair as his men moved to complete the assigned tasks. Soon, he thought, this place which was supposed to be our new colony will be tested for the first time. I only hope we are ready.

Later that same evening……………….

As green lances of energy began to fall among his base, Kruetz stared out of his cold bunker through the snow at the massive pyramid shaped Necron vehicles which sat off the horizons edge. About 10 minute sago two of them had begun to advance, firing as they came. Trenches exploded with green energy, men went flying, and builds erected only days ago collapsed under fire. To his right the sounds of mortars and Basilisk artillery shook the command bunker as the Guard fired in turn. Shells exploded on the pyramids, but to no avail as the surface seemed barely scratched; let alone scorched. As they came within 400 yards the Necron skeleton infantry in front started firing their weapons at the trenched, and scout and sniper alike took their shots carefully, toppling skeleton after skeleton. As the battle closed to within 100 yards the air was thick with green lances of energy and tracers from all manner of weapons; each side attempting to destroy the other before they reached them. It happened on the right; he heard the reports before he saw the flank cave from the advancing Necrons as they walked systematically into the trenches and slaughtered the defenders within.
“Come with me,” Kruetz turned to the Space Marine, not caring whether or not he followed. With his body guards he moved into the trench system, yelling at retreating soldiers, shooting some for cowardness, and turning them around to rush forward before him. Men and women alike looked at him as he passed, a figure that couldn’t be stopped, with an Angel of Death by his side. 

Soon Kruetz found his enemy, in a communications trench near the right flanks front line. Hurling a grenade, he charged in as it explode and impaled an Necron warrior on his sword. We spun and beheaded another, swing around and shoving a grenade into a warrior’s rib cage and kicking it back into the bunker where is exploded. Suddenly, a hand grabbed him and he came face to face with the Necron he had impaled earlier; trying to break him in two. As he struggled to hold his ground an ogryn body guard came barreling down and smashed it and three others into the side of the trench, crushing them. As the smoke cleared it saw that Necron body parts were moving on their own in random direction, some actually managing to continue fighting with half their bodies. 

“Beware Commander; these Necrons have the ability to fight on unless completely destroyed.” The space Marine commander turned around and headed towards the front trench as Kruetz made his way back to a forward command post that was under heavy fire. As he popped his head up t see what was happening he noticed the Executioner tank barreling out from the front lines and charging right through the Necron ranks.

“What’s that frakking idiot doing out there,” he screamed at the local vox operator, “get him on the line now.” Before either of them could move, the Executioner, which had rammed into one of the pyramids, exploded, taking the pyramid up with it. The massive explosion blew out in all direction, flattening Necron and trooper alike to the ground; and even managing to topple over the pyramid next to it. As the smoke cleared, Kruetz could see the burning green smoke of what remained of the pyramid, as well as its pair lying on the ground, trying to right itself. Suddenly it self-destructed too, taking some Necrons with it, and causing the Necron ranks to retreat from the trenches and fall back. 

As they walked away, Guardsmen hooted and cheered, firing crack shots at them. They ran forward to the front trenches, but stopped short as green lances vaporized any brave to continue beyond the trench lines. 
It seemed the first battle for Yuli- 450 was over, but as the casualty reports flooded in from his field commanders, Kruetz didn’t like what he was seeing. 

While he had been away some unknown Eldar pirates had ransacked and hijacked his new cruiser, taking it with them. Worst, they seemed to have also captured a Astarte’s Strike Cruiser and made off with it. However, to his relief, he saw that the battleship was still afloat, and that his wife and child were still safe. 

So you survived the first wave, but what now, you lost a third of your men on the ground? How about that space force, what are you gonna do about the lost cruiser and the reports of elder pirates in system? Whats your next move??

Forces in Space:

60 Rough Riders

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

520 Guard Infantry (First- Fifth Platoons)
20 Vehicles
Heavy Mortar Platoon
Archmagos Severus and his 9 Skitarii Gaurds

Space Forces: 87% 

Battleship “Ommnissiah’s Victory” sustains minor damage
Cruiser Imperial Justice is hijacked by Eldar pirates, is abandoned, and then breaks up as it enters the atmosphere 

Casualties:

230 Infantry
1 Executioner 
2 Basilisks


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Bane_of_Kings

As Chapter Master Vorax paced up and down the bridge he realized that the Necrons would come in force; as they always did. He thus ordered his fleet Admiral to send out requests to any nearby Chapters of Astarte’s for aid against this xenos threat. Within the day he receives three replies back from the Space Wolves, Dark Angels, and the surprisingly the White Scars. The Space Wolves and Dark Angels say that they cannot spare any forces at the present time, but that they will pass the word along in hopes that another Chapter might be able to assist. The White Scars, on the other hand, report that they are coming straight away from dealing with a cult uprising on the planet Scintilla in the Calaxis system. They will arrive within three turns, though that may be too late if Vorax’s forces cannot hold their own.

In the mean time, the Vorax decides to land the 4th, 7th, and 9th Companies on Yuli- 459 to assist in the defense of the Imperial HQ. As the 321 man force approaches the planet, however, they find an interesting battle unfolding in front of them. In front of them one of the Imperial ships is moving out of orbit from the rest of its fleet, firing all its guns at the Imperial battleship, which is trying to swirve and dodge at the same time. Off to their left a small group of ships of unknown origin were engaging a smooth black pyramid that the Vanquishers fleet admiral took for being a Necron space vessel. The fleet admiral decides to insert the troops via drop pods and the vehicles by Thunder hawk gunships. He executes this with no losses and pulls his vessels back to a safe distance, requesting further orders from the Chapter Master.

However, the Strike Cruiser “Guilliman’s Pride” , which was already at Yuli- 459 decides to move to assist the Imperial Guard navy that has come under attack. It comes to port side of the rogue Imperial cruiser and fires broadsides into the Imperial cruiser, crippling its shields and making it vulnerable for a boarding action. However, just as victory seems inevitable, the Imperial cruiser launches boarding torpedoes that penetrate through the shields and burrow deep into the strike cruiser’s hull. As they open, Eldar pirates, not humans, pour forth from the tubes and start to overwhelm the crew; whom fight a valiant but losing battle. Within an hour the fighting is over, and an Elder calling herself Eliza contacts the two other Strike vessels; taunting them to come after her and save the lives of the Captain Bernard and his remaining crew. The fleet admiral reports this back to Vorax and awaits further orders.

Meanwhile, Librarian Castol has organized his scouts and inbedded them into the Imperial Guard trench works to help raise moral among the men. He receives word that the reinforcements he requested have landed on the southern end of the peninsula and won’t be able to get to his location for another 24 hours (1 post). This means that he will have to do without, for as he shuts down his vox the first green lances explode within the Guard HQ and the world around him dissolves into complete chaos (read Samu3’s section for details on the fight itself).

While all this chaos and anarchy is going on, Vorax is back on his Battle Barge in orbit above Yuli- 450, receiving these reports and contemplating his next move. It is then that an aid reports that shots from an unknown fleet have been fired on the far side of the planet. It would seem that an elder fleet had remained in the planets dark spot, hiding themselves from him and his men. 
Now Vorax must decide on how to deal with the potential Eldar threat.

So what do you do now, how do you deal with the Eldar “across the way,” and what were they shooting at to risk exposing themselves? What about the news of the loss of the Strike Cruiser, will you rescue them, and the orders for the remaining Strike cruisers in orbit around Yuli- 459? What about your men on the ground, how should they react to this? 

Forces in Space:

107 Infantry (8th company)
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

18 Scouts
321 Marines (4th, 7th, 9th Company’s)
9 Vehicles

Yuli- 450

321 Marines (2nd, 3rd, 5th Company’s)
20 Scouts
3 Vehicles
100 Settlers

Space Force: 76% 

2 Ships at Yuli- 450, 3 Strike Cruisers at Yuli- 459

Causalties:

Strike Cruiser “Guilliman’s Pride” is captured
2 Scouts

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Warsmith7752

Your fortress is nearing its completion, its outer walls starting to take shape and key inner tactical builds has been hastily erected by the slaves. You are happy.

However, you receive the message from Lord Tonar as you send out your possessed one to meet with Lord Greeth of the Alpha Legion. Now you must make a judgment call, continue with the fake and risk Tonar’s wrath, or call it back and go yourself, the choice is yours.

At the present moment, as you make that decision, you are receiving reports of attacks by Chaos warriors that are no doubt with the Alpha Legion. Due to your foresight, many of your units in ambush position ambush the would-be-ambushers themselves. This gives you a slight upper hand in the southern region where your marines are deployed, but not for long. Lord Greeth’s Havocs quickly overwhelm your Northern flank and the battle turns into a sesaw fight. Soon it turns into a stale mate with your forces digging in at a beachhead near your base; waiting for an assault that never comes. It would seem that Lord Greeth’s troops either need a rest or need reinforcements to finish this fight, but for now you have him in a bottle neck choke point, for there is no other way into the mountain range that your base is situated in. 

Your men widen the trenches, move two of the Chimera’s up, and set up gun emplacements and await further orders.

In other news your dreadnoughts are started, you men move into the warp to conduct more recruiting and your base on the moon has its first structures up. 

So what now, you are besieged by your would-be allies? How do you react to this news, what do you think Lord Tonar will do? Do you still seek peace and an alliance against the Tyranids? What will you do?

Forces in Space: 

110 Infantry

Forces on Ground:

Galbatorious:

340 Infantry( 250 Marines, 40 Havoc’s, 50 Ashen)
20 Vehicles
50 Slaves

Galbatorious Moon

500 Cultists
50 Slaves

Space Forces: 100% Holding Pattern in synchronized orbit above your base.

Casualties:

50 Raptors
75 Marines
10 Havocks
100 Heretics

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

G0arr

As your majestic highness stirs within in his stick throne room in his Hive Ship(a stomach of all places, heheheh), he is pleased at the advancements of his forces. He realizes that he will need more troops, stronger troops to take down these fledging Spiky creatures. With a thought the workers down on Magnar start to breed stronger, faster, more thickly armored troops for future use. New warriors are hatched from their sockets and take their first noxious breath on the planet, roaring out death screams to the rocks around them. 

Truly the Hive is preparing for a long war.

It is then that you notice something, a massive psychic blast on a desert planet not far from here. It interests you that whatever made this happen is not of the “human” creatures, but some much more power; much more potent. 

Your reinforcements arrive on Yuli- 450 and unfortunately are spotted by Eldar forces already in orbit. Two of your drop spores are shot down, eliminating the Termagaunts all together. The rest make it down safely and disperse to where the Lictor has designated previous hiding spaces. They await your command.

Your Lictor on Yuli- 450 has sampled the aquatic life and reports that nothing is special about them. However, you receive some psychic examples of the DNA and realize you could adapt some of your lesser warriors with gills, allowing them to swim through thr oceans and potentially sneak up upon the enemy.

Your forces start focus breeding on Termaguants and Genestealers, and continue consuming the planets resources. About ½ of the planet has now been harvested. So now what do you do? How do you react to the news of more humans at Yuli- 450, hidden humans that seem to have potential psychic connections?

Forces in Space:

1633 Warriors
7 Vehicles (Warriors)
Forces on Ground:

Magnar:

260 Warriors 
95 Spores
2 Lictors

2 Lictors on Yuli- 459
7 Lictors on Galbatorious
4 Lictor on Yuli- 450

Space Force: 100%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..
Farseer Ulthris

Requiel orders his forces to divide in half, one half guarding his HQ and Wraithgate, while the other moves with all possible haste for Yuli- 459.
As this is happening, Requiel opens the sealed letter from the council and meditates as he reads the following………

_Farseer Requiel

We come bearing the gravest of news for you that you are either already aware of or are just learning of. The system you are in is inhabited by the Ygnir, but also by a dark threat, one that you must seek out and destroyed.
Long ago, when we were a young race, we had made allies with the people called the Squats. These were dwarf humans, the predecessors to the Mon’Kiegh that we know of today. We had an alliance with them, and for millennia we traded in prosperity. But as our kindred fell into the darkness of He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named, we could no longer help, them, let alone help ourselves. They succumbed to the ork, and fell beneath their green skin tide.

We have uncovered, in the ancient halls of Thranduil, that the planet of Yuli- 450 is actually a Squat tomb world, and that somewhere deep in its core a clan of Squats sleeps. We are unsure if they have awoken or not, but we order you to seek out this threat, and neutralize it. 

We understand that it would seem more potent to make allies with them; but they may not have forgiven us for the betrayal all those years ago. You must destroy them before they become a threat.

High Councilor Auditiny of Ulthwe _

As he finishes, Requiel is deeply disturbed at the thought that any more enemies could be lurking within the shadowy depths of the system. Before he can contemplate it further, he is summoned to the bridge…………………………….
Requiel watched the scene unfold in front of him as he arrived at Yuli- 459, for it seemed his dark kindred were up to no good; having stolen an Mon’keigh cruiser and then made off with another one. To his left it seemed the Ygnir were engaging the Dark Elder in a skirmish, while the Mon’Kiegh fleet sat in orbit near the polar cap. 

So what will you do, shall you assist the Mon’Kiegh? What about the news of your Dark Eldar kindred, why was this unforeseen? Shall you engage the Ygnir or head down towards the surface? 

Forces in Space:

Yuli- 459

600 Warriors
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

500 Warrior
10 Vehicles

Space Forces: 100% 

The new Wraith ship arrives and joins your three ships at Yuli- 459, totaling them to four 


…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Serpion5

As Sorrow watched his forces came to a halt outside the living creatures base. It seemed that they were waiting for him to make the first move, and make it he would. Sorrow decided to let his Vangaurd make the first attack, and dispatched them with two monoliths to attack the center and right flank. 

Sorrow himself went inside one of the pyramids and teleported back to the tomb world and into the Chamber of the Outider.

“WHY DO YOU BOTH ME SERVANT, CAN YOU NOT CARRY OUT MY ODERS ON YOUR OWN?”

“My Lord, I have encountered the living and am in the processes of destroying them for you as we speak; you shall have your souls. I am curious as to why you cannot take your own form here and know?” He bowed his head deeply, hoping the Outsider didn’t kill him for such an intrusive question.

“BECAUSE THE ACCURSED ELDAR TRAPPED ME HERE!!!” The Ygnir roared so loud that Sorrow actually fell to his knees, only held up by the staff he clung too. “THEY TRAPPED ME IN THIS FORM, ALONG WITH MY WEAPON, WHICH IS IN THE OTHER ORB ACROSS THE CHAMBER. I WAS BETRAYED BY MY OWN KIN, AND THEY WORKED WITH THE ELDAR TO IMPRISO ME HERE FOR ALL TIME. HOWEVER, I WAS AWOKEN, BY WHAT I DO NOT KNOW; BUT THAT DOESN’T MATTER. I SHALL GROW STRONG AGAIN, AND YOU SHALL BECOME MY TOOL FOR REAPING DEATH UPON THE LIVING. NOW GO!!!!!”

“My Lord,” Sorow bowed deeply and left the chamber, returning to the Monolith chamber room. He gathered some nearby warriors to him and moved to teleport back to the battlefield and finish of the living. However, as he walked up to the teleporter, a large metal barrel smashed through and knocked him to his feet. Looking up, he realized it was a large cannon, and screeched a metallic warning as he sealed off the gate. The barrel, cut in half from the other end of the teleporter, rang out as it fell heavily onto the floor. Sorrow was enraged now, and gathered his warriors, moving through another portal to another monolith. As he teleported to the top, he could see one of his Monoliths was down, and the other was toppled, and the toppled Monolith exploded, sorrow let loose a screech so loud it echoed across the battlefield, and even the living were driving to blocking their ears. 

As his forces retreated, Sorrow contemplated his next move.

So what are you going to do, you have lost the first battle and two important monoliths? Whats about the living, are they more dangerous than they seem, maybe call your fleet?

Forces in Tomb World:

None

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

810 Infantry
18 Monoliths
Space Force: 100%

Casualties:

190 Infantry
2 Monoliths

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Anfo

As Isamyr sat down in his cave he received reports from his servants around him that the attack had gone as planned. Though their were high casualties, they had pushed the Scaled Wardens back into their canyon where they had origionated from. His field commander Tyr was calling for oders in the south as his men camped near a beach where the wardens had dug in. In the north his men were slowly eliminating the remaining enemy camps and taking control of their resources. 

Now it was up to Isamyr to make the next move, but as he planned it, he received a notice from an old friend and fellow Legionnaire; Lord Tonar. It seemed that Khorne wanted peace in order to carry out a higher goal. 

“Now things are getting interesting,” he said to himself with a smile. As he said this a Warden was brought forth to him, and now Isamyr would get to talk this leader of theirs. The leader walked up to him and stood in a state that brought concern to Isamyr until his sorcerer, standing behind him, spoke up. 

“Lord, this one is possessed,” he said just as the figure spoke. “I am Nilat, leader of the Scale Wardens, you have attacked me, even though I come with a truce. Explain yourself!”

So what do you do now? Do you heed Lord Tonars instructions? How about the Wardens, will you attack or hold your troops where they are?

Forces in Space:

650 Infantry
14 Vehicles

Forces on the Ground:

Galbatorious:
56 Marines
20 Havocs
5 Bikers
5 Vehicles
200 Slaves

Space Force: 100%

Casualties: 

44 Marines
30 Havocs
1 Vindicator
5 Bikers

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Lord Rambo

As Alconol’s fleet disengaged from the Webway a curious sight was playing out before them. They had warped in to the right of their kindred, but immediately registered enemy forces all across the planet, engaged in heavy fighting in some area’s. In front an Mon’Kiegh cruiser was fighting another cruiser, and then the other made off towards a group on their left. This group consisted of their dark kindred, the Dark Eldar, and it only served to make Alconol more weary of any surprises that might come later today. It seemed that they were behind the hijacking of the Mon’keigh cruiser, and were also engaged with a Ygnir fleet that had established orbit near the southern continent of the planet. 

Back on Yuli Prime life is as spectacular as it can possibly be, the tree’s grow, the HQ is about half-way done, and soon the Eldar can start producing more men and materials for the war effort.

So what will you do? How do you react to the Dark Eldar’s appearance, what about the Ygnir? Ae you concerned the Mon’keigh might come after you now that one of your race has made off with not one, but two of their ships?

Forces in Space:

Yuli- 459

100 Warp spiders
2 Wraithlords
100 Dire Avengers
75 Jetbikes
25 Shinning Spears
25 Bonesingers
2 Fire Prisms
1 Wave Serpent

Forces on the Ground:

Yuli- 450:

75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

Yuli Prime:

Kendra
10 Warlocks

Space Force: 100%

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Farseer Darvaleth

After harvesting the necessary resources, you and the other Necron ship make all haste for Yuli- 459; where you detected the source of Necronian energy. You warp into the planets orbit……………………………………….only to find yourself in the middle of an enemy fleet that is cloaked. Luckily for you, you gain the element of surprise when you second ship warps right into one of the enemy’s ships and annihilates it. Luckily the armor protects the ship from any major damage, but the Night-class is officially out of the fight for the moment as it limps into he hanger for needed repairs by the beetle bots.

In the meanwhile your cairn-class engages the ships, which turn out to be your hated foe the Eldar, in battle and finishes off the one that was rammed. 
The elder launch boarding tubes which bounce off the thick armor like flys on an ox, and your ship moves and destroys another ship before they retreat from the area. 

Now that you made your presence know what will you do? Will you move to the surface(yes, Necron ships can convert into monoliths) or will you engage the living in a space battle?

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
15 Monoliths

Space Forces: 64%

Night-class ship sustains heavy damage and will be out for 48(2 posts) hours.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Blah Section*:
Isamyr listened to the battle reports coming in. Everything was going good. The Wardens had set up ambushes to ambush the ambushers. The though of this amused Isamyr. As his Havocs then ambushed the Wardens ambushers. Sadly, Isamyr had lost one of his Vindicators. 

In the short time between battle reports and the Leader showing up, Isamyr received a message from an old 'friend'. Tonar, much like Isamyr, just didn't seem to die. Tonar said he would assist if the Wardens and Alpha Legion allied. This was also pleasing to Khorne. 

If a God wanted Isamyr to do something, he would.

A few seconds later, and Isamyr marines said they saw the Leader comming. Along with a sorcerer.
Isamyr turned to his Terminators, "Await my command." He said. With that, the ten bulky figures disappeared in a yellow flash. Yet another ambush...

The two figures approached Isamyr. Isamyr could tell almost instantly that something was...wrong with the leader. As the got closer, it got all the more obvious.

“Lord, this one is possessed,” Said the Sorcerer, “I am Nilat, leader of the Scale Wardens, you have attacked me, even though I come with a truce. Explain yourself!”

Isamyr raised an eyebrow, "You come here, yet you put another in your place. Yet you don't have the mental capacity to realize that if there was to be an ambush, _you_ would be killed, too."

With that, Isamyr activated his one chainfist and back handed the posessed before tuning off the massive gauntlet.

"Now Lord Tonar has contacted you with a similar message, I presume."

Nilat nodded.

"I will follow his request, and halt all attacks under one condition. When, or should I say _if_, our alliance is terminated, we will go back to controlling the areas we control this instant."

_(OOC:Warsmith, you can finish the debate, fell free to control Isamyr some.)_

With the meeting over and Nilat gone, Isamyr sent out his next set of commands while headed back to the landing zone in his land raider.

"Ambush marines, move up and reinforce your brothers."

"Slavemasters, I want half your men to begin work upon a factory. Make it rival Mars."

"All men, hold position. If the Wardens try to move out from their current positions, kill them. Leave no survivors, dead men tell no tales."

"I want the next wave of infiltrators to head in. You know your orders."

"I want 300 Cultists and 10 predators at the landing zone/factory site. Cultists, begin constructing defenses."

With that Isamyr leaned back in his seat and waited to be back at the field HQ.

*Military Movement*: 
Marines at ambush position move to join the other marines after meeting.
All attacking units hold their position.
100 Slaves mine stuff.
100 Slaves begin work upon Factory.
10 Predators & 300 Cultists land at Factory site.



*Military Actions*: 
Infiltrate 10 Legionaries(They obviously change their armor color scheme.) 
Infiltrated in 20 more cultists to the Galbatorious Fortress. Ten of which will try to get to the moon.
(Armory upgrades marine armor.)

*Diplomatic Actions*: 
Truce, under Isamyr conditions.

*Space Actions*:
Hold position.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Personal:

Sorrow roared in hatred as his forces vanished from the battlefield. Not even a dozen of his warriors had survived, and the casualties inflicted were nowhere near the numbers the Outsider would demand. 

The Phase out failsafe triggered, and Sorrow found himself standing once more in the tomb. The Outsider had chastened him heavily before for merely presenting an update, what wrath would he suffer if he reported a failure? It was unthinkable. 

Sorrow`s loyalty was absolute, his faith was unshakable. He had always served the gods with the utmost of his rather extensive ability and considerable skill. But something the Outsider had said was sitting ill with the necron lord. 

The Outsider`s own kin had betrayed him? This was madness, the gods at each other`s throats?!

'It makes no damn sense!' Sorrow bellowed, startling his drone as it came to his side, having sensed his return to the tomb. Turning to face it, Sorrow began to issue his new command. Putting the matter of the god`s grudge aside for the moment, he instead decided to focus on the immediate concern. There were enemies above, and Sorrow`s forces had proved insufficient...

Military Movement:

Following the retreat, the few survivors were integrated into the existing squads. Replacing the lost warriors and flayed ones has been deemed insufficient. Sorrow has contacted one of his outposts, requesting stronger reinforcements.

Officially requesting 150 Immortal units and 40 Wraith units. Also requesting Replacement Monoliths for those lost. 

Military Action:

The living are aware of one of our portals. For the time being, I will let them believe it is our only one. A feint of considerable defensive proportions is launched.

300 Necron Warriors.
5 Monoliths.
100 Flayed Ones.

Diplomacy:

Everybody, please lay down and die. 

Fleet Actions:

The fleet has been summoned. Secure a position above the planet. Engage with full offensive capability if necessary. Establish orbit ASAP.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Blah:*

"These Eldar will pay for what they have taken," snapped Vorax angrily, mourning the loss of _Guilliman's Pride_. The Chapter Master of the Vanquishers turned to face the rest of his crew. "Brothers... this blasphemy cannot, this blasphemy will not, stand. Our brothers in _Guilliman's Pride_ have been killed, and their fleet captured by the foul xenos known as the Eldar! We will now cleanse their filfth from the stars, and I, and I alone, will take the head of this foul witch who commands their army. Send me to where the Eldar were last sighted."

"Yes, my lord," bowed one of the Chapter Master's Honour Guard. All of them, apart from one Librarian were on this ship, plus the eigth company, as well as what remained of the veteran first, all of them clad in the mighty Terminator Armour. As the astartes battle barge entered the warp, Vorax smiled. Nothing would be able to stop the might of the Vanquishers, and with the White Scars on their way, nothing would be able to survive the might of the Emperor's Finest.

*Military Movement:* The entire Space Fleet goes to where the Eldar were seen last, and the fifth company leaves Yuli-450, close behind. The astartes are tailing the Eldar, and will not let '_Guilliman's Pride_' go unavenged. 

*Military Actions:* See above, and Librarian Castol aids the Imperial Guard and his Scouts by helping the Colonel.

*Diplomacy:* (Borrowing Idea from Serp) Everybody surrender in the name of the Emperor, and Guilliman.

*Fleet Actions:* See Military Movement


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal Stuff:* Shadow laughed as the fleet powered up. Both ships prepared to time-jump, fully activating all systems. The two ships bristled with the power of the Sun, which, by careful planning, was still un-affected by the energy-sapping. The mass Chronometrons powered up, and, with a wave of his hand, Shadow activated the engines.

With time standing still, it took mere seconds for the fleet to smash into orbit around Yuli-459. What was there took them by surprise.

The Night-class ship had rammed straight into an enemy ship, and the Cairn-ship was surrounded by an enemy fleet. Shadow strained at the visual reports to see....

"Eldar....no, Dark Eldar. No matter. Annihilate them!" roared Shadow.

What followed could only be described as screaming death.

The Night class ship, having smashed into a Dark Eldar ship, limped back towards the Cairn-class. Once inside the Cairn's hangar, the gauss lances began to power up. On the crippled Eldar ship, all that could be heard was a steady hum of power, before the black sound of utter doom. The particle projectors fired, the massive Cairn ship's monstrous cannon reaping doom upon the Dark Eldar ship. It was not long before it was utterly destroyed, torn piece by piece by the Necron war weapons.

The ship then turned its fearsome guns on another ship, firing at point blank into its engines. They soon detonated, causing a massive chain reaction, destroying the ship entirely in seconds. Shadow laughed as the Cairn resisted futile boarding attempts without trouble, and fired on more ships as they retreated away from the planet.

Leaving the Necrons in control of the orbit.

"Victory!" cried Shadow, ordering the ship to fully cloak, and prepare its mass-teleporters.

----------------------------------------------


Shadow stood, with a bodyguard of 50 Immortals, inside one of the mass teleporting systems. Waving his hand lazily, Shadow ordered the teleport to lock onto to the source of Necron energy that had earlier been scanned. The entire batleforce phased onto the planet's surface. 

Shadow emerged, with his warriors, inside some kind of tomb complex, turning, Shadow was surprised to see another Necron Lord.

"Well, isn't that funny." said Shadow, "My name is Lord Shadow. What is it that plagues you so that you must use such vast amounts of energy here, on this planet? I'm sure we could work something out."

*Military:*

Shadow and 50 Immortals have teleported to the surface of Yuli459, into the tomb of Sorrow.

This leaves 50 Immortals, 50 Pariahs, 100 Destroyers, 20 monoliths, 100 builder-scarabs, and 700 Warriors on the Cairn-class ship, with the Night-class inside being repaired, fully cloaked.

*Diplomacy:*

After their previous messages had been ignored, Shadow himself has arrived at Sorrow's tomb, to personally engage in diplomacy. Results as yet unknown.

*Space Action:*

Fleet arrives at Yuli-459. Small space battle, in which two enemy Dark Eldar ships are completely destroyed. The Night-class ship sustains heavy damage, and enters the Cairn for repairs. The Cairn then fully cloaks itself, and maintains orbit of the planet.



OOC: That's why I went for one massive ship. It's horrible! :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Though the Council's message disturbed him deeply, Requiel decided to focus on the threat he came for first, the Yngir. Knowing full well that they are powerless against the energies of warp, however his face dropped at the sight of who the Undying ones were fighting, the Dark Kin. The Farseer knew the Mon'Keigh would be coming. "Farseer, what shall we do?" asked Yvresh "I suggest we strike fast and use the _Eye of Lsathranil's_ Witchcannon whilst we bombard the silvering hordes with lances and missiles. I insist we also launch our fighters to distract their's". Requiel consulted the runes, their psychic orbit erratic at best, he plucked one with a graceful gesture and saw a good outcome if done right. "Do it and send a message to Alconol, the Yngir are here and we are moving to to engage them like lightning. If the Dark Kindred fire at us, then you know what to do."

"The _Eye of Lsathranil_, _Wing of Asuryan_ and the _Hand of Khaine_ swoop onto the Yngir Cairn Ship. Requiel felt the psychic force in the Witchcannon build up. As the fleet drew closer he ordered "Fire at the Yngir at will, before the unholy thing cloaks" and the void of space lit up with energy lances, the Witchcannon glowed an ominous glow before tearing the fabric of space and unleashed a small controlled Warp storm at Undying one's vanishing ship.

Military Actions: All units aboard the ships prepare for potential boarding by the Yngir.

Military movement: The Warriors onboard move to delicate positions thhrough out the ships.

Diplomatic actions: Requiel sends out a request for the Autarch to join in the lightning attack before the Yngir ship fully cloaks.

Space Actions: The Ulthwe fleet swoops in on the Yngir ship and opens fire at the enemy. The _Eye of Lsathranil_ unleashes the Witchcannon on the Cairn ship and the fleet hopes the attack does damage


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Fleet-Engagement Response:*

Seconds after Lord Shadow and his small bodyguard had successfully teleported onto the planet below, alarm klaxons blared on the Cairn ship. Lord Voidwalker marched over to the bridge, where the Navigator was kept.

The Navigator was a great machine, with a core of what was once a living Necrontyr. Such devices were incredibly valuable, now that the Necrontyr were extinct, so any remaining units were highly sought-after. A ship the size of a Cairn would be seldom seen without one, for it could organise and control the entire ship in microseconds, able to access every part of it instantly. This cut out the need for crew.

Voidwalker approached the device, and spoke.

"Navigator, what is happening?" asked Voidwalker.

_"Three incoming enemy vessels."_ intoned the metallic, grating voice of the Navigator, _"Eldar. They have spotted us."_

Lord Voidwalker scoffed, "But surely, this is impossible! The cloaking fields are up!". A quick check of the closest monitor told him otherwise. It was still powering up, and wasn't yet ready.

"Ok, then. How much power do we have left from the small Sun-harvest, Navigator?" asked Voidwalker.

_"Full combat capacity, and a surplus of fifteen mega-tonnes of guass, along with fully-powered emergency units."_

Voidwalker started. "Fifteen surplus!? These Eldar will know only death!" cried Voidwalker.

"Power up full shields! Power up guass lances and all cannon! Prepare to repel these futile enemies!" cried Voidwalker.

The ship hummed with power as all combat systems charged.

_"Lord Voidwalker, we still have the surplus energy. If we do not use it, it will begin to decay and waste."_ said the Navigator.

"I know, I know.... power the Phase Cannon." said Voidwalker, laughing manically, "and couple it to the mass-Chronometrons. We will obliterate all enemies in our path with this new weapon, of my own devices. I call it... the Voidreaper!"

----------------------------------------------------------

*Space Response:*

The Cairn ship prepares all systems to fire, and full shielding. Suddenly, the ship is hit by the Witchcannon. This blasts into the main hangar, where the Night-class ship is undergoing repairs. The cannon causes ferocious damage, annihilating the repair systems, and causing further damage to the Night vessel. Thanks to dampening systems, further damage is avoided. However, this means the Night ship will be in repairs for much longer than previously anticipated.

Many gauss lances fire on the ship which unleashed the Witchcannon, hoping to hit it amongst a flurry of guass fire. The Voidreaper also powers up; this device couples an incredibly powerful weapon, the Phase Cannon, with a mass Chronometron; thus removing the Phase Cannon's only weakness.

In short, the Phase Cannon can fire one single shot, but at unlimited power. Unfortunately, the shot only fires for a fraction of a second. However, using the Chronometron, time is slowed so that the single shot becomes a mighty beam, capable of sweeping along an entire ship before powering down.

Coupled with the perfect accuracy and calculating logi of the Navigator, this weapon is sure to cause damage.

The Voidreaper is fired at another of the ships, but not the one which fired the Witchcannon, as hopefully it will have been crippled by the more basic guass fire. The third ship, however, has little shot at it, only a few guass cannon shots, and so is largely unmolested.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

*Blah Section:*
TyrantLord hissed as it felt the influx of biomater. The hive was getting stronger. Good, good they would have the forces needed soon enough. Now they would need purpose. It hissed again. They had almost consumed enough to move on. TyrantLord called part of the consumption forces back. The hive would need to move soon.

There is a twitch as information from the world of fire reach the hive mind. The spiky ones have begun trying to consume one another. Interesting, if it continued then it would be a fortunate turn. One consumes the other, but the resulting creature would be weaker than both. Yes, yes it would be interesting to see where it went.

Tyrantlord turned its attention to these ‘humans’ on Yuli-450. Their minds were reaching out. It hissed again. These were not the same as those spiky ones. Further information would be needed. Lictors would be sent in to see to this.

The fleet would need to be prepared. It would move soon, and advance against a new world. TyrantLord snapped its jaws. They would slay and kill, yes, and the hive would swarm across a new world.

*Military Movement: *
Yuli-459: Lictors ordered to remain hidden but investigate the disturbances. 
Yuli-450: Lictors ordered to remain hidden and investigate the ‘humans’ here. Genestealers move in. If there are any problems they will be used to remove it.
Yuli Prime: Lictors scour the continent for anything usable.

*Military Actions: *
Continue orders.

*Diplomatic Actions: *
Someone needs to send me a diplomat, I’m hungry!

*Space Actions:*
Request additional space forces from Mother. Stress the need for Kraken, and Vanguard Drones to better explore the system.
Magnar: The next wave will primarily be the new warriors.
Hive Ship: Deploy another wave of boarding organisms, and breed fighter organisms. Create spores for colonization of a new world. Recall 20 spores from the surface. Create ripper swarms for the purpose of quick consumption.
Cruiser beast: Create Spores for colonization. Create spore mines en mass (biovore ammunition equivalent).
Send a fighter group to scout toward Yuli-450.
Fleet prepares for total mobilization.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alconol and his fleet dropped out from the warp to see the carnage set before them. The Mon keigh were fighting what seemed to be each other at first to him, that was until he saw that there were dark kindred vessels there, obviously having stolen one of the mon keigh vessels. What he saw away from the main conflict drew his attention. The eldar Ulthwe vessels and the Necron vessels duel away. The powerful eldar wraithship, like the one that would arrive at his position soon had damaged the Necron vessel, which fired a huge blast of power at the Eldar vessels.

Alconol looked over at his navigator,_ "Move us into formation with our allies, power up all weapons and prepare all troops. We may be boarding the vessel."_ The eldar nodded before the small fleet charged straight towards the ongoing conflict. Once in range his flagship Isha's Tears fired upon the ship, powerful lance like shots hitting the shields and ship. Khaine's Wrath fired similar weapons, moving forward towards the rest of the vessels.

_"Sorry for the delay, this is Autarch Alconol, I hope that we haven't arrived too late to help defeat the Yngir. Perhaps we should open channels with the Imperials, the Necrons are a threat to all of us."
_ 
Space Action: Joining the fight against the undead, fire upon their huge ship.

Military actions: Nothing else yet, though all troops across the fleet and on Yuli 450 are on High Alert for enemy actions.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Blah section:
The flamecursed read Tonars reply with mild interest, the venerable fighter was commanding his old lord to ally with the alpha legion. Nilat chuckled to himself, his prodigy had finals grown some balls.

"Fen, call back the possesed."

"yes my lord," Fen moved towards a vox panel and issued an order quietly.

"I am not sure what it is Fen, all of you seem so abnormally boring, it's always "yes my lord". None of you have any character. Anyway, ranting aside I do have some more orders,I want a fully defended perimeter with gun platforms every twenty yards, I want lookouts stationed all of the time and I want every single marine checked for identity, they will no doubt have already tried to infiltrate us. I also want production to begin full scale, I want 1000 gene seeds planted by the end of the day, I want work to begin on 10 defilers, 15 vindicators, 5 predators and a land raider instantly. 900 suits of power armour and boltguns, 100 suits of terminator armour and weapons must also be produced."

"it shall be done with unmatched speed."

Nilat laughed, "that's better fen, if only I had ten more like you." A sudden thud echoed around the room, Nilat did not flinch, he stood and went to the window, he could see chaos marine turning on his wardens.

"GIVE ME YOUR GUN," the scared sergeant offered up his boltgun and shivered at his lords wrath. Nilat snatched it up and turned to fire at the alpha legion. He hit a havoc with a missile launcher and blew up a bike. His line had taken casualties.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Nilat stepped from the bike and looked the alpha legion lord with a searing hatred that would kill most lesser men.

His possesed and sorcerer obviously hadn't got the message.

"greetings Greeth, forget what these idiots have said, no doubt you also find your troops incompetent fools. Wait I forgot, you don't have any warriors, you have cowards that hide and can't take anything on in a open battle." the remark was harsh but Nilat wasn't happy."

"such bold words from a lord whose warband has suffered such casualties that they can no longer fight any battles. Lord Tonar wishes for us to al-"

"MY OLD WARRIOR HAS NO COMMAND OVER ME, he is only the way he is because of me, if I hadn't found him ^he would still be leading armies of the emperor."

"I will accept to his conditions but not yours Greeth."

"Then you shall die" the alpha legion commander activated his chainfist and swiped at the flamecursed. Nilat ducked the deadly arc and unsheathed his blade. The searing hot magma wailed with the spirit of a greater daemon of his god, the god of flames, burning, and cinders. The blade hisses as it moved towards the alpha legionnaires neck. he stopped, the blade hovered over the neck of the lord.

"you may have your way, if you deliver 100 souls to me, unarmed, unarmoured to serve as my hostages if you try anything."

Nilat laughed,

"of course you have already tried something, you have attacked my line and no doubt infiltrated my base. Infiltration tactics will not work on me Greeth."

Nilat sheathed his blade, and let the alpha legionair leave.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Nilat stood in front of the group of sorcerers, they awaited his orders.

"assemble all marines, read their thoughts for identification, if you find any alpha legionnaires, dispose of them."

"your will is our command replied the chief. One more thing my lord, I have cought wind of a recently gone renegade space marine chapter named "the drenched". They do not have many men but they have resources, space vessels, and more slaves to use. I would suggest we send an envoy to invite them to our cause."

"this pleases me sorcerer. For that I shall give you this." Nilat went over to a large chest filled with old weapons and trinkets. He located the scroll, it was fiery orange in colour and seemed to ooze chaos power from every pore of it's paper. he turned and handed it to the sorcerer.

"I am honoured my lord, this spell is ancient, before man even walked the stars."

"I know that, it is my possession."

"of course you do, my sincerest apologies my lord."

The assembled sorcerers shuffled out of the room to asses the wardens troops. Nilat exited the room through a different door, he headed for the machine cult, 20 sets of power armour were being created by the unwilling machines. He passed the apothacerium where another batch if recruits had just finished their training.

Nilat arrived at his destination, Fen and two others were overseeing the serfs command of the vox machines. They acknowledged him with a suit bow and resumed their work. Nilat pushed a serf of his seat and started typing his message.

Military movement: (not moving them but you didn't include my berzerkers on the moon) all ground forces draw a perimeter that will be guarded 24/7 with heavy gun placements and lookout towers every 20 yards.

Military actions: inspect all troops and weed out the alpha legion infiltrators.

Space actions: all minor ships move into orbit of galbatorius the take orbital images and locate the alpha legion and prepare to bombard if needed.

Diplomatic actions: agree to truce and send the following message.

+++++++++++incoming message++++++++++

++++++++++tracing signal+++++++++++

+++++++++++obscures system+++++++++++

Greetings chapter masterCastor Antipatros,

I have recently cought wind of your renunciation of your chapters oaths to the corpse god. I am pleased that yet more have pledged their service to the chaos gods, however I know you are severly depleted and need to rebuild, I am in a similar situation, my warriors have just begun their recreation in new bodies and now sit at around 400 in total. I am located on galbatorius in the obscures system, I currently share the planet with some alpha legion whom I am reverently allied with, also en-route to my position is Tonar of the broken blade, I requested my old warriors support while I rebuild but now I have more than just rebuilding on my mind.

I eagerly await your reply and hope we can work something out.

Regards Lord Nilat the flame cursed, chosen of pyrel the god of flames.

++++++++++closing transmition+++++++++++


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

Kitaraq laughed maniacally. How she loved this! They had just captured another vessel taking only minimal casualties in the process. Apparently the ship had belonged to the Vanquishers chapter, whatever that meant, and it's name was Guilliam's Pride. "I think I shall rename it Kitaraq's Pride." she mused to herself. Leaning back in the command chair of her Imperial Battlebarge she opened a comm link with her lieutenant who currently commanded the newly acquired Astartes cruiser.

"Excellent work, Eliza." she said. Now her crew would know she was capable of leading them to victory. "I trust you have everything well in hand."

"Not exactly, milady." Eliza's usually cool voice broke with unease. "The marine ships are in close pursuit."

Kitaraq just smiled. "Then shot their engines." she said as if it were the most obvious thing in the world. She turned to her helmsman. "Turn us around. Target all weapons on their propulsion. Lets see how long they can keep up."

"Lady!" an officer shouted out from behind her. "Reports coming in. A necron ship destroyed one of your cruisers and disabled another."

"Pek'tah!" she snarled. "Order the crippled ship to evacuate, then self destruct. Hopefully we can do some damage to them. Then tell our cruisers to get over here and cover our escape." She turned back to the screen, she was truly enjoying the carnage. Her smile was pure evil!

Space Maneuvers:

Evacuate and self destruct damaged cruiser, doing as much damage as possible to the huge necron ship. (The crew will evacuate through the webway portal to my other cruisers.)

The remaining cruisers will supply cover fire for our escape.

The two Imperial ships attempt to evade the pursuing marine vessels, targeting their propulsion systems. We want to escape this, not die in a pitched battle.

Miscellaneous:

The Homunculus will continue studying the creature we captured. I want a report when its available..... but right now I have more important things on my mind. :biggrin:

My troops on the planet will hang tight. They're scouting, but avoiding any engagements.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Personal Actions: ((OCC Both Kreutz and Roth Strang))
An awkward silence overcame the command bunker of Regimental Commander Kreutz Kotaisoz, it hung like an unwelcomed guest and was only broken by the sound of the door slamming behind their most recent guest. 

“What do we do now?” Petitioned an unknown adept

Eerie silence was replaced by the uproar of officers as each man burst forward to voice his thoughts. Men bickered and cursed, the sounds of the crowd degenerating into nothing but bitter argument. Kreutz couldn’t believe what lay before his own eyes; men of his own regiment, of Vostroya behaving in such a manner was simply absurd. Firing his pistol into the confines of the command bunker once more he spoke to his men.

_“Men do not bicker as the chevek do, instead stay united. Remember that we are the nobility of Vostroya, that we are her 231st and that the Emperor looks to us even now to bring his wrath.”_

Embarrassed men, deciding it best to heed the words of their general, made to regain their composure. Allowing the anticipation to well up inside of his officers Kreutz moved to the head of the command table to seat himself on the rather impressive form of the commanders high chair. His men followed suite and took their own seats. 

_“Men ready your platoons and prepare for the enemy, this is how we shall fight today…..”_
------
Red streaks of light erupted from the entrenched positions by their hundreds, only to be answered by the thunderous roar of monolith guns and the green beams of Necron gauss weaponry. Overhead the command bunker Kreutz could hear the screech of artillery as its deadly payload arced downwards to cut a swath of destruction within the Necron ranks. Their initial advantage was short lived and it wasn’t long before the Necrons came into effective range, men fell like flies to their guns and streaks of lighting erupted from the monolith crystals to level whole buildings in a single salvo. 

The Necron’s eventually drew close enough to inflict true carnage, men screamed as the metal forms of their own chimeras went up and flames, the trenches faced similar perils with the crackling energy beams of the Necrons reducing men to nothing but bone. Finally a breach was pushed and Kreutz observed from his vantage point in the command bunker as Necron warriors poured into the trenches on their right flank slaughtering its occupants with a ruthless efficiently, the guard’s bayonets proving to be nothing but a futile gesture.

_“Come with me”_

He said simply to the towering form of the space marine commander next to him, there was no need to cast his gaze back and see if the warrior was behind him the heavy crunch of the marines armored boots against the snow could tell him that much. As he forced his way through the snow and away from the command bunker his retinue filled in behind him, they were massive figures that’s sheer size and strength rivaled even that of the space marine that they were escorting, Ogryn’s. 

Drawing closer to the trenches now, men that had yet to be called to the fight or those that had been badly wounded gazed up at him in awe, their general marching past them with his head held high and an angel of death by his side. Hearing the rattle of power packs and the jingle of water canisters behind him Kreutz gave a brief moment to glance back behind them trailed four dozen or so guardsmen, some of them were injured, but all of them were eager for revenge.

Men screamed at the top of their lungs as they ran full pelt into the right flank trenches, grenades were sent high into the dugouts and their detonation came just on queue with the guards counter-charge. The Necrons did not faultier and met their charge with the same merciless nature that they had shown to the right flank defenders. The men fought like a force of enraged barbarians, relinquishing their bayonets in favour of using their guns are clubs, an extremely uncommon choice for Vostroyan soldiers, some forgot their weapons altogether and vouched to throw the Necrons to the ground, beating them with whatever lay within reach.
Kreutz bellowed his battle cry and charged headlong into the fray, completely oblivious to the destruction that ravaged his fleet above.
------
_“Power to the starboard lance batteries, target the vessel bearing grid 2-36-67-48, fire salvo one!”_

Aboard the Bridge of ’_Ommnissiahs Victory’ _Caption Roth Strang shouted order’s at each and every man, the crew , seasoned by countless millennia of warfare obeyed without question and the whole ship trembled at the recoil of its guns blasting away in unison. 

_“_Salvo one away caption! Reading ninety percent accuracy rating”

Declared Cain who, besides Roth himself, was the only member of the Imperial navy on the entire bridge. Noting the accuracy of their first salvo, Roth was able to admit that although the Cog-boys may not be the most interesting or cooperative bunch they could dam well shoot straight and right now that was all that mattered.

_“Have you got a rating on their shields yet?”_

Inquired Roth, with no real hope that the answer would be any different.

“No sir, the bastard still refuses to give us anything”

_Frak _thought Roth, the ships had come out of nowhere and even the advanced tech of the Adepts Mechanicus couldn’t get a single Emperor dammed thing on them.

_“Reload Ordinance, prepare to fire second salvo, bring the ship to parallel’s and get ready to take their return!”_

As if on cue the counter batteries from the foreign vessel opened up and peppered the hull with fire. 

“No need sir, it looks like that was their final salvo their breaking off”

Puzzled Roth peered over the command chair to see the information flowing into Cain’s station first hand.

_“What are they running from? The battle has only just begun”_

Cain didn’t need to answer, the monitors were displaying a colossus of a vessel. A ship so huge it could easily be mistaken for a small world to any other vessel at a distance. 

“What…what is…that? Do you think that its…with..with them?”

Cain stuttered, indicating to the strange ships that were leaving the fight to their starboard.

_“I don't care who the Frak it’s with, it’s not with us, bring us to bear.”_

Leaning back into his command chair Roth barked some more orders about the bridge, not really caring about what Cain had to protest, breathing a sigh of defeat Cain finally decided to concede. 

“What shall I tell the other Caption’s?”


_“That if they don’t follow me I’ll shoot up their escorts myself, not to mention tell that arsehole Kreutz about it”. _

_That is, if we live to tell the tale _thought Cain before voxing his Captions orders to the fleet.

_“Arm the Nova cannon Cain, were going in with a bang”_


Military movement: Seventh platoon is deployed to _Tallisions Hope, _to replace those lost.
All Standard Lemon Russ tanks are deployed

Military actions : Trenches are rebuilt and fortified, heavy weapons which the Vostroyans favour are put into place, mines are laid a short distance from the trenches.
No offencive will be made... yet, Vostroyan soldiers are known for being quite good defenders and as a result the men will stay were they are.

Diplomacy: Hails the Space Marine ground forces to inform them of the Necron defeat, if they choose to push the advantage then Vostroya will send what aid it can.
((( The two Rough Rider Platoon's as of right now)))

Space Actions: The Whole fleet will move to take on the large Necron ship, the Nova Cannon is charged. Similar to Farseers Void cannon it can not be constantly fired and has a minimum range, the gun is charged by magnetic feilds and requires no propelant or energy usage from the ships own engines to fire. 

The weapon is basicly equlivent to an Anti-matter cannon and does heavy damage, it is fixed to the front of the _Omnissiahs Victory._
So the fleet stays in range and fires salvo after salvo.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Diplomatic response to Shadow:

Sorrow turned, his spyder drone sensing a phase shifting field nearby of external origin. Without warning, a troop of fifty immortals and a lone Lord Class Wraith had teleported in. 

"Well, isn't that funny." The Wraith spoke. Clearly it was in charge. "My name is Lord Shadow. What is it that plagues you so that you must use such vast amounts of energy here, on this planet? I'm sure we could work something out."

Sorrow was silent for a moment, considering the necron`s words. After a few seconds, logic inevitably won out over suspicion. Secret agendas or not, they both shared a primary goal; to inflict death.

'My reasons are my own, Wraith.' Sorrow replied. 'If you require my aid, you will have to earn my trust. In the meantime, perhaps I can be of some assistance...'

--- --- --- 

Fleet Response:

Sorrows fleet has been re-routed. All vessels are commanded to support Shadow`s cruiser. Additionally, fleet reinforcements are being requested.

Officially requesting additional Dirge Raiders in the amount of Four.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

As the time passed the planet of Yuli- 459 was lighted up for thousands of light years around. Fleets did battle in the darkness of the void, lashing out at each other like angry children. On the ground massive armies did battle for control of the planet and the right of their cause. However, as they did so, new shadows emerged from the warp to do battle with them. Darker shadow awoke deep beneath the earth that would soon awaken and threaten all that was being fought over.

Silbern

A sudden bright light flashed as a small fleet emerged from the warp and into the Yuli system. As the source of the white light vanished, the ships came out into view; Tau! On the bridge of his capital ship Or'es El'leath, Shas’o Verriah looked out upon the new system that he had come to colonize in the name of the Greater Good. Soon, very soon, he would have a power base from which he could liberate the Gue’la from their dictator of an Emperor and bring them into the light.

However, that all bleed away as reports came in from the sensor scans of the system. It seemed that the Gue’la were already here, and that they were in conflict around the system. On one planet the Gue’la fought an Uk’lita(Necron) fleet that was mixed up with another race of unknown origin. It was interesting that the system didn’t have any permanent settlements but instead had plenty of outpost, some still in construction. On another planet more Gue’la was fighting amongst themselves for control of the planet, and more were building upon a third planet where everything seemed to be peaceful compared to the violence being perpetrated on the first planet. 
However, it was the last report that struck a chord of fear in Verriah.

A Tyranid fleet was circling around the planet called Magnar, consuming it slowly and looked to be growing. It surprised Verriah that the Gue’la and others had not attacked it first, seeing as it was probably the greatest threat to them all; lurking in the shadows, waiting for the right time to strike.
Verriah turned to his second and issued orders, and the fleet started its course into the books of galactic history.

So what do you do? You have arrived here in system, and now you are confronted with many other races that are already fighting for the system at hand. What’s your first move??

Forces in Space: 
1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Earth Caste Workers

Space Force: 100%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………….

BlackApostleVilhelm

Onboard the strike cruiser Dark Wyrm, Captain Varian stood by the communications unit with his second-in-command; scanning the results being displayed before him on the hologram map. It seemed that a fight was already underway in this supposedly empty system. He had decided to come here in order to investigate a Necronian presence, but instead saw that this was already happening on Yuli- 459. Another chapter of fellow Astarte’s, the Vanquishers, had sent out a plea for help and Varian had come, sensing a opportunity.

However, as his fleet warped in-system, they saw that a lot more was happening than they thought. The Guard was here, as well as Eldar; both Craftworld and pirate. He also saw that Chaos had somehow gotten here and was at this moment fighting on the planet Galbatorious; with another mysterious unidentified fleet watching them from Magnar. 

“Truly…,” his second said, “…the Emperor has blessed us today with both archenemy and Xenos to kill in his name. What are your orders my Captain.”

So what do you do, now that you’re here and things are different from what you thought? What’s your first move?

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 100%


…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Xianren

Kitaraq stood on the bridge of her newly captured Imperial cruiser, pointing and cackling as lasers and torpedoes shot past the her ship as they maneuvered out of the fight they had found themselves in. she was having a blast, laughing so hard she felt her insides would melt into the warp itself. As they withdrew, her other ships came along side and together they retreated to the edge of the system; the Eldar ships cloaking themselves.
Kitaraq turned to Eliza, “Have the warriors corral the new slaves into the hold, and bring the armored prisoners back to my raider.” With that she left the bridge and moved towards where the two ships had attached via umbilical cords.

Later, back on her raider, Kitaraq sat in her personal chambers, reading the report from her homunculi about the beast recovered from the raid. It seemed to be alien, like nothing they had every seen. It had a psychic brain, with the biology that made it a killing machine. However, it didn’t seem to originate from this system, it seemed suspicious to Kitaraq that this creature migh be part of a larger force of xeno’s. However, she set the report down for later as she looked at the armored Mon’Kiegh leader chained stark naked before her. She was slightly turn on that his Mon’Kiegh was so…muscular….she mused; wondering how she would best torture him. However, before she could start, her second called her to the bridge. She scowled as she walked over to the human.

“Too bad, and you and me were just about to have some fun. Wait till I get back Mr. Mon’Kiegh, I’ll make it worth your while.” The giant spasmmed against his restraints, intent on hitting her but the chains held. Kitaraq smirked, and sat down in her throne chair, which slowly rotated upwards through an elevator and popped up into the command bridge. 

“What could you possible want that warrants my attention in the middle of a torture session; Eliza?”

“My Lady, we have a serious problem developing with the Mon’Kiegh,” Eliza said as she activated the map. It showed their ships in purple nexons, and the Mon’Kiegh in red.

“I’m failing to see what the problem is, cloak and flee, otherwise slaughter them. You’d better come up with an answer or I’ll personally have your soul stripped!” Eliza visible shivered and she turned back to the map, zooming it out further. Suddenly another group of nexons emerged, and she realized what the problem was.

“Interesting,” she mused as she realized that another Mon’Kiegh fleet was ahead of her, and seemed unaware of her position. If she could take another ship, it would give her the advantage she needed in firepower. However, if she did, she wouldn’t be able to use the cloaking fields to hide her fleet anymore; since the spare generator had been fitted to the captured Mon’Kiegh cruiser. “Very interesting,” she smirked, thinking of the possibilities.
So now what do you do? You are being persuade, and another Mon’kiegh fleet is right in front of you, seeming unaware of your people? What’s your next move? 

Forces in Space:
910 Infantry
20 Vehicles
700 Slaves

Space Fleet: 72%(you have three ships and the captured Mon’Kiegh cruiser, fitted with a cloaking device)

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Samu3

On the ground Kruetz was fighting to keep his men from dissolving into complete anarchy and chaos. The Necron army sat still, literally still, less than a 100km from his base; the massive monoliths were standing guard over the massive number skeleton figures that stood immobile. Kruetz had had his men take up new position, rebuild the trenches, and deploy the remaining forces inside his base. His base, surprising, had been left untouched, and the processing plant meant that now he could supply his forces indefinitely. He hoped it would last that long.

In any case, his forces were arrayed and ready to deploy against the Necrons; with the small Space Marine contingent ready to assist. Kruetz stood in his command bunker, looking over the mounting data and planning his next move. Obviously he couldn’t take the offensive, seeing as he lost almost 200 men in the first wave alone. He would either have to call on the Astarte’s, or wait for the right moment to strike in order to survive this fight.

As it were, it seemed that the enemy had taken the opportunity to shift his troops around somewhat. A large detachment of Necrons moved out of rank and turned back in the direction of the southern continent; where the portal was situated. It seemed that they were worried about their gate onto the planet, and this might just be the way to defeat them.

“Find out whats the situation in space, and then get me al available data on the Necrons,” he said to his aid. He turned back to his maps and started to formulate a plan.


Above the planet the Imperial fleet moved into an attack formation towards the looming form of the massive Necron ship. Easily the size for an battleship, it resembled a small moon with a pyramid on top. It fired at the ships around it, which seemed to be of Eldar origin, but also of Astarte class too. It seemed the world was out to destroy this new invader before it destroyed all of them.

Captain Roth Strang stood on the bridge, keeping his fleet together as they moved closer to the ship. “Power the Nova cannon and have the escorts form a ring around us to keep incoming torpedoes from hitting us. All power to weapons for now.” The crew moved quickly to obey his command, and soon the massive humming of the Nova cannon could be heard throughout the entire ship. 

“Fire the Nova Cannon!” Strang bellowed, and the ship suddenly rocked as a lance of white energy shot from the center of the nose of the ship. The white beam shot out and slammed into the Necron mother ship, slicing through it and exiting out the other side. The Necron ship tiled to port, then stopped firing as it vented green smoke from a massive hole in the left side of its structure. 

“Yeah, take that you fething son of a bitch,” one of Strang’s officers shouted, and the bridge erupted into cheers. The Necron ship was now sinking towards the planet as gravity started to do it’s job on it. The Eldar ships moved towards it, firing everything they had into the hole, causing secondary explosions. “Don’t get cocky,” Strang roared, and his men stopped cheering and looked at him. 

“But sir…” said a comms officer, “…its dying, sinking towards the planet, how could it mount a……..”

“Captain look,” cried a rattling at his station! A large green portal had suddenly materialized behind the massive Necron ship and suddenly it disappeared into it in a flash of green.

The bridge stood silent, the only noise coming from the machinery around them. Finally, Strang broke the silence,” Oh Crap, now how am I going to explain this to Kruetz?” 

So now what, your forces on the ground have regrouped and are ready to be deployed to fight the Necron menace. How will you deal with them. Equally, your fleet in orbit damaged the Necron ship, only to watch it get away from you. So how will you deal with that?


Forces in Space:

60 Rough Riders

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

820 Guard Infantry (First- Seventh Platoons)
20 Vehicles
Heavy Mortar Platoon
Archmagos Severus and his 9 Skitarii Guards

Space Forces: 87% 


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Bane_of_Kings

Vorax sat on his command throne, brimming with hatred, his energy radiating out around him and spilled onto his features so that all the crew on the bridge kept quiet; least they incurred his wrath. They had jumped to Yuli- 459 and had been pursuing the elder pirates who had taken the Guillimans pride when all of a sudden they had disappeared. Vanished, without a trace, leaving Vorax to smash a few bulkheads in an tirade of rage that was unlike a Astarte’s.

“In the name of all that is holy find me that frick’in ship and find it now,” he had roared as he slammed his fist on the table, demolishing its fine wooden features to splinters. He had sat himself down into the throne and had been brimming with anger since then.

“Lord, we have an interesting development,” his aid started,”…a fellow Astartes Chapter has just dropped out of the warp less than 5000km from us. They have the markings of the Black Dragons chapter, should I respond?” 

Vorax was about to answer when his comms officer waved to him. “Lord, I have a message from Castol on Yuli-459, he is saying that our forces have deployed in the wrong area and are moving to the Imperial Guard HQ. He requests further orders sire.”

Now Vorax sat down, thinking on what he would do, his forces split into three area’s, with his newly developing HQ back on Yuli-450 unguarded.

So now what you do, you have lost the Eldar pirates. Plus your forces are still locked in an epic struggle down on Yuli-459. In addition, your HQ, which is 36 hours (3 turns) away from completion is unguarded. What’s your next move?? 

Forces in Space:

107 Infantry (8th company)
8 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

18 Scouts
321 Marines (4th, 7th, 9th Company’s)
9 Vehicles

Yuli- 450

321 Marines (2nd, 3rd, 5th Company’s)
20 Scouts
3 Vehicles
100 Settlers

Space Force: 76% 

3 Strike Cruisers at Yuli- 459, 1 Battle barge under Vorax command is on the edge of the system


…………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Warsmith7752

As you walk the grounds of your base you think about the recent developments in your dispute between you and the Alpha Legion. Upon finishing your letter you left and issued commands to all your units, tightening up your defensive perimeter and started scanning for infiltration. So far around 50 spies have been caught and killed, but you have lost a sorcerer and 25 cultists. This game of cat and mouse annoys you, and you vent anger around you that causes you sword to glow a bright orange.

However, it was the letter you received later that really made you angry. For it seemed that no help would come from the Chapter that you tried to recruit(see message below for attachment)

+++++++++++ Incoming Message ++++++++++

++++++++++ Tracing Signal- Signal Source Unknown +++++++++++

+++++++++++ Destination- Yuli System, Obscures Segmentum ++++++++++

Lord Nilat 

My answers is no, plain and simple. Due to our friendship, I will reframe from any unnecessary bickering, but my Chapter is my own. I follow the plague god, Lord Nurgle; not your petty underling of a prince daemon flame God. I will not help you, though I wish you luck in trying to survive the Alpha Legion(cackling in the background) 

Lord Antipatros

+++++++++ End Transmition +++++++++++

As you continue to debate your next move, a cultist comes running at you, holding two grenades in his hands and screaming Khorne’s name. In the blink of an eye, you hurl your sword at him, cutting him in half and diving for cover as the grenades explode. You get up and walk over to the burning corpse, picking up your sword that is barely scratched. You raor in frustration and slice outward as you walk past a corner; smiling at the resounding thud of a body falling to the ground.

These traitors are everywhere and now I must deal with them you think to yourself. The only good news was the development of the space base on the moon, which would be operational within three-four days. Then, he could perhaps try and survive up their and leave the damn Legion to drown down here.

So now what, more assassination attempts, it seems the Alpha Legion is sloppy in trying to kill you. Moreover, it seems that soon you will be in conflict with the both the Alpha Legion and Tonar. What’s you next move??
Forces in Space: 

110 Infantry

Forces on Ground:

Galbatorious:

315 Infantry( 230 Marines, 40 Havoc’s, 45 Ashen)
20 Vehicles
50 Slaves

Galbatorious Moon

500 Cultists
50 Berserkers
50 Slaves

Space Forces: 100% Holding Pattern in synchronized orbit above your base.

Casualties:

20 Marines 5 Ashen elites, 1 Sorcerer Honor Guard

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

G0arr

As your Tyranidness sits within the belly of his ship, he could feel the different psychic pulses that were incoming from all over the dark void. It seemed that things had just become very interesting in regards to the “humans.” On Yuli-459 it seemed that metal creature’s had engaged the “humans” and were locked in a battle for the planet below. You feel an intense pleasure and happiness as you realize that all this means different bio-sources for you to consume.

On Yuli Prime you feel pain as one of your Lictors goes “dark,” symbolizing it’s demise. Again you have lost another scout to an unseen enemy, and you feel concern as you worry about this. 

You shift to your fleets development as you check it’s progress. The planet Magnar is almost completely consumed, mainy of your spores have died and re-spawned as eggs to create more warriors. The atmosphere is almost nonexistent and within 12 hours the planet would be useless to your fleet; meaning you will have to find another source of biomatter. You are pleased that 300 more hormogaunts, 10 warriors, and a Swarm Lord are hatched and shipped up to the fleet; ready to be used. They would soon be useful, especially that swarm lord………………

However, your small force on Yuli-450 distracts you from that thought as you turn towards an image waiting for you in the back of your mind. It’s a mental link to your head Hormogaunt on the planet, it it seeks direction. It is looking at a human bio-source, it’s seemingly high walls unguarded and temptingly open. It asks you for further instructions; whether or not it should attack.

So what’s your next move, the planet is soon to be useless. You have more warriors that’s good, but you keep losing Lictor scouts to unseen psychic enemies, that’s bad. How about that human war on two separate planets, what your take? What will you do?

Forces in Space:

1948 Warriors
7 Vehicles (Warriors)
1 Swarm Lord

Forces on Ground:

Magnar:

260 Warriors 
90 Spores
2 Lictors

2 Lictors on Yuli- 459
7 Lictors on Galbatorious
4 Lictor on Yuli- 450

Space Force: 100%

Casualties: 1 Lictor- Yuli Prime

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Farseer Ulthris

“Fire at the Yngir at will, before the unholy thing cloaks" and the void of space lit up with energy lances, the Witch Cannon glowed an ominous glow before tearing the fabric of space and unleashed a small controlled Warp storm at Undying one's vanishing ship. It hit, dead center, consuming the Ygnir ship in a purplish glow as Requiel watched from the bridge of his command ship. 

Suddenly he gasped as the glow dissipated, and the Ygnir ship stood strong, not even a scratch on it’s armor. It slowly turned to face them, it’s guns glowing green as they prepared to fire. Requiel held his breath as he realized that they were all about to die. 

Suddenly his vox crackled to life, “Farseer Requiel, get out of their!” The escort ship _Hand of Khaine _suddenly swooped in as the Ygnir ship fired, and it was torn apart, the green blast consuming it in a ball of green fire.

“NNNOOOOOOOOOOO,” Requiel screamed out as the psychic blast from the dying ship washed over him and a massive sadness overtook the Farseer.

“KKiiiillllll iiitttt, kkiiillll iiitttt, make it burning in the deepest hell of Khaine!!!!!” Then crew went straight to the task, bringing the Eldar battleship around and presenting the port batteries. Lances lanced out into the darkness of the void, dashing against the Ygnir ship and bouncing off with no effect. Another glow and one of the Autarch’s ships disappeared off the map.

“Damn it,” Requiel roared, tears streaming down from his eyes and onto the floor. It seemed as if they would all die here, and not be able to save themselves.

Like a hand from Khaine, a white light shot out of the darkness of space and impaled the Ygnir ship right through the port side. Checking the scans, Reqiuel saw that it came from an Mon’Kiegh ship, the largest one in it’s formation. It seemed to have a massive cannon in the belly of it, and whatever the source had just damaged the Ygnir ship. 

However, as his spirits lifted a massive portal popped out of nowhere and swallowed up the Ygnir ship. Requiel watched in horror as his hope vanished in a bright light and left him in the middle of a mess with nothing but anger in his heart.

So what now, one of your best friends was just annihilated by the Ygnir ship, which was disappeared? On top of that a Mon’Kiegh ship with an extremely powerful weapon of unknown origion is looking you down the barrel and your visible; not cloaked. What’s your next move? 

Forces in Space:

Yuli- 459

100 Warriors
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

500 Warrior
10 Vehicles

Space Forces: 80%

Casualties:

Hand of Khaine(100 warriors stationed onboard) 

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Serpion5

“My reasons are my own, Wraith.” Sorrow replied. “If you require my aid, you will have to earn my trust. In the meantime, perhaps I can be of some assistance.....” He stopped mid-sentence as he was suddenly enveloped by green mist and found himself once again in the Outsider’s chamber.

BOW!

He felt pain in his circuits as he fell to one knee before the alter with the black orb upon it. He saw that the Wraith Lord had fallen to the ground, his own body failing to respond to him.

Sorrow, YOU ONLY SENT IN A SMALL FORCE; WHICH WAS DESTROYED. I SAW EVERYTHING AND I’M EXTREMELY DISPLEASED.

Sorrow felt the massive voice in his head, and another intense pain grabbed hold of him; his weapon falling to the ground. As he recovered, he heard the Wratih suffer a similar fate and start to spasm on the ground as he looked up to the alter. 

NOW Sorrow, YOU WILL RETURN, ALONG WITH NEW WARRIORS AND YOU WILL CRUSH THE LIVING, OR DO NOT RETURN FOR NEXT TIME I WILL KILL YOU OUTRIGHT.

“Your will be done my Lord,” Sorrow said with a slight hint of anger, if that’s what he felt, in his metallic voice. He teleported out of the room and back to his forces; finding himself surrounded by two monoliths, 200 warriors and 50 Immortals.

It seemed that round two was about to begin……………………….

So what do you do now? You have an ultimatum, kill or be killed! Will you do a massive assault, or will you use a different strategy, the choice is yours.

Forces in Tomb World:

None

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

1160 Infantry
20 Monoliths

Space Force: 100%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Anfo

Isamyr backhanded the Warden leader, who drew his sword and nicked Greeth in the thigh. “Of course you have already tried something, you have attacked my line and no doubt infiltrated my base. Infiltration tactics will not work on me Greeth,” the Flamecursed warrior spat at him. Isamyr decided that this was not worth his time, and that he would utterly crush his opponent, rather than risk a counter-ambush that might be nearby.

“Soon, Warden, I will kill you. You better run while you can.” Isamyr motioned with his finger and his terminators in hiding moved quietly out of position and to the bikes which were parked behind the ridge. 

Later, back in his HQ cave, Isamyr gave further orders to his men, deciding to continue his infiltration tactics, hoping that they would work. His men had reported that the Wardens had dug in, and were preparing to defend to the death. It seemed a waste of time to attack yet, and Idamyr decided to let his infiltrators do some more damage before he made his move.

Good news from his HQ made his day a little bit brighter when word that his secret weapon that he had been developing was now ready to be deployed. The _Hammer of Khorne_, an massive artillery cannon with enough firepower to level a city block, had just finished production and was awaiting orders. Also, 50 marines had come from the warp to join the chaos that now ensued the planet. With these new reinforcements he could possible mount an offensive and finish the Wardens down here on the planet.

Isamyr smiled as he decided to make his next move. 

Forces in Space:

650 Infantry
14 Vehicles

Forces on the Ground:

Galbatorious:
106 Marines
20 Havocs
5 Bikers
5 Vehicles
200 Slaves
1 Hammer of Khorne

Space Force: 100%

Casualties: 


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Lord Rambo

Alconol gasped at the fact that the Ygnir ship had destroyed an Eldar cruiser like it was a toy. His fleet had dropped out of the Webway and had immediately moved to support the Ulthwe Farseer when a massive green energy lance had impaled a cruiser which had jumped in front of the Ulthwe battleship.

“Open fire, all lances fire, destroy the Ygnir!” Alconol’s ships starting firing everything they had, but it bounced or reflected off the hardened armor of the Ygnir ship. Another green light and Alconol’s escort ship was destroyed right in front of him. He felt the psychic wave of death as it consumed him, and he fought to stay in control of himself. “Keep firing,” he instructed his crew; hoping that by some Khaine given miracle they hurt it.

Like a God, a white light pierced the darkness of the void and impaled the Ygnir ship dead port. It started lisitng and sinking into the gravity well of the planet below. 

“Where’d that come from, find it’s source,” Alconol commanded, and soon he had his answer. A massive Mon’Kiegh ship was directly behind his fleet at about 4000km; a massive cannon house in it’s belly structure. It seemed more threatening with it’s weapons than the massive Ygnir ship that was now venting black smoke.

“Continue firing on the Ygnir ship, and launch bordering torpedoes immediately.” Before he was finished a massive green portal flashed into existence and swallowed up the Ygnir ship; vanishing in a bright flash.

“Where’d it go, find it now!” Alconol stormed off to his quarters, needing to meditated and look upon the runes to determine his next path.

So now what do you do? The Ygnir ship got away, your down a ship, and the Mon’Kiegh fleet can see you, with that massive gun looking you down the barrel. Plus your forces back on Yuli-450? What will you do? 

Forces in Space:

Yuli- 459

100 Warp spiders
2 Wraithlords
100 Dire Avengers
25 Jetbikes
25 Shinning Spears
25 Bonesingers
2 Fire Prisms
1 Wave Serpent

Forces on the Ground:

Yuli- 450:

75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

Yuli Prime:

Kendra
10 Warlocks

Space Force: 72%

Escort Ship(with 50 Jet bikes onboard)

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Farseer Darvaleth

Void walker cackled like a witch, enjoying the slaughter he was inflicting upon the living with his new toy. It had been millennia since he had this much fun, but he thoroughly enjoyed it. He watched as a second ship was destroyed by his weapon of mass destruction. “Two down, only eight more to go,” he cackled, counting down his next target. Gauss lasers and counter-batteries dueled with the elder ships as their weapons bounced off the regenerative armor.

“Hehehe, all time to die, hahahahaahahahahahahahha!” He was clearly having the time of his life.

“Energy build up to starboard,” the Navigator reported, and void walker turned in time to see a massive white light smash into his view screen before his life ended in a massive explosion.


“My reasons are my own, Wraith,” the Necron Lord replied. “If you require my aid, you will have to earn my trust. In the meantime, perhaps I can be of some assistance...” the rest was garbled as green mist enveloped Shadow and he suddenly was in a massive chamber; a alter with a black orb upon it.

BOW!

Shadow felt his hover system fail and he fell to the floor, spasming to get a foothold. He looked upon the later, realizing that something powerful lay in it. The other Necron Lord next to him suddenly spasmed and talked in a metallic voice to something that Shadow could not see. The Necron Lord suddenly disappeared in a flash as he teleported out of the room.

SO YOU ARE SHADOW, INTERESTING HOW A WRAITH LORD COMES INTO MY DOMAIN WITHOUT MY NOTICE.

“Just who and where are you,” Shadow screeched, trying to shake the massive voice out of his head.

I AM EVERYTHING AND NOTHING, I AM ALL AROUND YOU, I AM THE OUTSIDER, C’TAN OF THIS DOMAIN; AND YOU ARE AN INCOMPETENT COMMANDER.

“How’s that so,” Shadow retorted, but his response was short lived as a massive portal came into existence above them and his Cairn ship came into being. It was venting smoke, a massive hole gapping on the port side.

YOU LEFT YOUR SHIP IN THE MIDDLE OF A BATTLE, AND IT WAS ALMOST DESTROYED BY THE LIVING “HUMANS” AS THEY ARE CALLED. WITH ONE STROKE THEY SEVERED YOUR SHIP AND ALMOST TOOK IT APART WITH THEIR UNSTABLE WEAPON. I HAVE SAVED IT BECAUSE YOU ARE NOW GOING TO FINISH A MISSION YOU STARTED.

“What do you mean,” Shadow said, not liking the sound this creature was making.

I HAVE BEEN WATCHING YOU SINCE YOU STARTED PLAYING AROUND WITH MY SUN. YOU WILL RETURN AND HARVEST THE BLACK HOLE NEAR THIS SYSTEM, WHICH HAS YET TO BE DETECTED BY THE LIVING. YOU WILL BRING IT HERE THAT I MIGHT CONSUME IT AND MOVE OUT OF THIS RIDICULOUS FORM.

“First off, who are you, and why should I do anything for you,” Shadow screeched again. A massive wave of electrical pain ran through his system, driving him down to the ground. 

I AM THE OUTSIDER, YOUR GOD AND YOUR NEW MASTER! QUESTION ME AGAIN AND I WILL MAKE YOU SUFFER LIKE NONE OF YOUR KIND EVER HAVE BEFORE.

A the pain subsided, Shadow’s hover system came back online and he jumped into the air. Then settled to the floor and bowed his head. “Yes Lord,” he said, though he didn’t mean it.

EXCELLENT, NOW TAKE YOUR SHIP, AND HARVEST THE SUN. DO NOT FAIL ME, OR YOU WILL SUFFER A FATE WORSE THAN DEATH. With that Shadow was enveloped by a green mist and found himself onboard the Cairn once again. The damage was gone, but his missing soldiers had not been replaced. 

“Navigator, use what’s left of the energy to teleport us to the black hole!” With that, he waited till they had jumped to decide his next move.

So what now, you have found out the source of power was a C’Tan, and a powerful one called the Outsider. But what about your fleet, you almost lost it? Plus your mission; to harvest a black hole for what is the point? So what will you do?

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Monoliths
100 Scarabs


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Here comes the Squats!!!*

(Hehe, now I make my appereance )

The Yuli system holds many secrets within it’s darkness; some better left undisturbed. However, all the fighting above has caused one of these dark secrets to awaken, and now it shall enter this game of chess; with the victory taking control of the entire system…………………..

“My Lord,” a vice called out from the darkness around him. Where was he, what was he? “My Lord, it is time to wake.” There it was again, the voice insistent that he leave this peaceful sleep. Fine, he thought, I’ll wake up and see what bothers me.

Warlord Hargir “Diamond Fist” opened his eyes to a blue light that surrounded his crgyo chamber. He slowly sat up as the glass dome above him lifted with a soft hiss. It seemed that he had woken up either too early or too late.
Suddenly memories came flooding back to him; the betrayal by his allies, the Ork infestation, his peoples move into the depths of the planet fortress. Now he remembered why he was here and what he must do.

He slowly worked his legs and pumped his arms, seeing that time had not worn on his physical features. He took it slow, standing up on his shaky legs until his muscle memory returned. He slowly walked forward, and then stumbled to the floor as his legs gave out from under him.

“My Lord, what are you doing awake?” Gimli looked up to see a HearthGuard approaching him, putting down his power-pike to assist his Lord.

“I do not know young one, I was woken up not more than 5 minutes ago. Did anyone approach this inner sanctum?”

“No my Lord, no one but I has been in here for the last 126 years. I replaced old Ginard, who was the previous guardian of your chamber. There have been about 12 of us sir, all awoken when the other was near his deathbed. I am Gimli, son of Gloin, of Clan MacDavrish.” Hargir looked up into Gimli’s face, realizing just how old the lad was. Time had worn on him, yet Hargir felt as young as ever.

“Never mind that lad, help me over to my command throne.” As the old warrior helped his Lord up Hargir took stock of his surroundings, seeing the massive monitor screens all around him. He saw all around him the runes of his ancestral kingdom, and more memories flooded into him. As he sat down in the command chair he ran his hands over the controls, feeling the familiarity that his body knew these somehow. 

With a push of a button, he activated the millennia old systems, and the screens in front of him crackled with energy and came to life, data streams flowing into them and forming into clear pictures of what was outside. He instantly recognized the miles of crgyo chambers of his people, though he couldn’t recall from where he knew that. He scanned the rooms, saw the weapons, his people; and he remembered.

He was a Warlord of a massive Squat kingdom on the Eastern edge of the Empire. He remembered how the Ork had attacked him, and how he had called for assistance from his longtime allies; the Eldar. They betrayed him, abandoning him in his hour of need and leaving him and his people to die at the hands of the Orks. He remembered ordering his people into the newly built crgyo planet fortress deep within the planet, and sealing the door himself. Then he had laid into his chamber and all drifted away into darkness.

“My Lord, what is your command?” Hargir looked upon Gimli, “Go to that monitor station over yonder and help me get our people awake properly.” With that he set to work awakening section after section of crgyo chambers, all of the entire fortress world at his command with the throne he sat upon.

Two days later………

The once empty command center was now brimming with activity as newly awaked Squats worked the stations that feed data to the monitors that hovered in front of him. His army was ready, his men equipped, and his vehicles warmed up. He had scanned the system and had seen that fighting was still going on, even after close to a millennia and 124 years. He could see the ape humans had fully matured, and that they fought his old enemies the Necrontyr and those that had betrayed him, the elder. Now he would rise from the ashes and kill all those that stood between him and the revival of the Squat Empire that he had once fought for. He would kill the Eldar and the Necrontyr, perhaps make allies with the humans, and destroy those who tried to stop him.

“Launch the first wave have them dig to the following coordinates; then deploy them in Diamond formation and hold positions.”

“Yes Lord,” came a reply in unison from the many Squats at their stations. As he saw the first wave launch on his monitor, he leaned back and tried to catch some shut eye while he waited for the results to come in.

Forces in Space: none

Forces on Ground:

1000 Warriors
20 Vehicles
100 Miners

Space Forces: 100%


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Shas'o Verriah stood confidently on the bridge of his fleet flag ship. Beside him was his second in command Shas'el Sheerva who has followed his campaigns as soon as he ound command. The two strategized and strategized as more and more information was streamlined to them without showing any indication of stopping. Verriah knew there would be a chance of some hostility but far goes beyond anything he imagined. What did worry him the most was the Tyranids.

Did none of the other races pay them heed?

"Commander" A female voice of his second in command piped up.

Why would they just let the Tyranids run loose?

"Commander!" Sheeva asked for the second time but decided to go a bit louder. Seem's like she got his attention.

"What is it Sheeva?"

"Commander, We found one planet largely untouched by any other race. Yuli - Prime. It's rich in enviroment wise and the atmoshphere is completly compatible. It has two moons"

It was easy why it was Yuli - *Prime*. 

"So be it. Helmsman! Send word to the rest of the fleet. Our target is Yuli - Prime! Prepare for full scale invasion planet side!"

Verriah turned to another attendant who was in charge of the Earth Caste.

"Prepare to make our first Headquarters building. Go with building code AA-341."

The Earth Caste leader nodded his head in respect and went off to do his duties. If Verriah is lucky then he can get a suitable foothold planet side because the planet was thriving with life, it was a prime Tyranid target.

He would burn the Tyranid infestion out of the sector with plasma fire!

Blah Section: 

Military Movement: All squads and Earth Caste settlers muster for a vast planet side drop. Supplies and other neccesities are being prepared.

Military Actions: N/A

Diplomatic Actions: Not really in the mood to talk with others just yet. 

Space Actions: Entire Fleet moves forward with Yuli - Prime as the target. Dropships are being loaded with supplies while others already have vehicles locked in place to drop planet side.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

TyrantLord growled as the fleet broke orbit. The metal ones would not be food, no no they would not do. They needed a new place to consume, a new world to take. It hissed as the fleet slid through the void. So few worlds here were truly edible.

Several Hours later: The swarm began its deployment. The world was the largest source of biomatter in this system. It was time to consume. TyranrLord hissed as it felt the drop spore fall away, yes, yes it was time to consume. Drool floated past in the moment of weightlessness, the hive would eat, and the swarm would survive.
*
Military Movement:*
Yuli-Prime: full deployment Everything goes planet side.
Magnar: Warriors are ordered to bury themselves outside the hive areas. New warriors made there will follow these orders. 

Military Actions:
Eat anything that they see, overrun any defenses.

*Space Actions:*
Request additional space forces from Mother. Stress the need for Kraken, and Vanguard Drones to better explore the system.
Hive Ship: Deploy another wave of fighter organisms and breed more. Create spores for colonization of a new world.
Cruiser beast: Create Spores for colonization.
Full Fleet: Shadow in the Warp is in effect at least around this world now.

Yuli Prime: Take up a defensive position and swarm any ships found in orbit.
otherwise
Fleet will bombard any sign of another group with the standard acid/virus.

(ooc You mean Hive Tyrant right? There is only one Swarm Lord in existence and it doesn't exist outside of a major fleet.)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*A/N:* _On Yuli 450, my base is being built there and my 2nd, 3rd and 5th companies are protecting it. I don't know how you class that as being unguarded. Also, my Honour Guard and some of the 1st Company are still in space as well._

*Blah:*

Vorax sat on his command throne, brimming with hatred, his energy radiating out around him and spilled onto his features so that all the crew on the bridge kept quiet; least they incurred his wrath. They had jumped to Yuli- 459 and had been pursuing the eldar pirates who had taken the '_Guilliman's Pride_' when all of a sudden they had disappeared. Vanished, without a trace, leaving Vorax to smash a few bulkheads in an tirade of rage that was unlike another astartes.

“In the name of all that is holy find me that cursed ship and find it now,” roared the chapter master as he slammed his fist on the table, demolishing its fine wooden features to splinters. He had sat himself down into the throne and had been brimming with anger since then.

“Lord, we have an interesting development,” his aid started,”…a fellow Astartes Chapter has just dropped out of the warp less than 5000km from us. They have the markings of the Black Dragons chapter, should I respond?” 

Vorax was about to answer when his comms officer waved to him. “Lord, I have a message from Castol on Yuli-459, he is saying that our forces have deployed in the wrong area and are moving to the Imperial Guard HQ. He requests further orders sire.”

He turned to the comms officer, and ordered, "Tell Brother Librarian Castol to aid the Guard and hold out until reinforcements arrive. I am relocating the 8th company to their position. Now, go."

"Yes, my Lord," bowed the Comms officer, before departing from the bridge. 

Turning back to his aid, the Vanquisher commander remarked, (*A/N:* _This counts as a diplomatic action_) "Yes, you should respond. Inform them of all enemy threats encountered so far, and of known current positions. Also, request that they sent some astartes in our direction. We cannot win this war alone."

"Yes, my lord," the aid bowed in response, and turned to leave, before the Chapter Master placed a hand on his shoulder, and pulled him back. The Commander had one last message for the Black Dragons.

"Also, tell them... Tell the Dragons to send us any information about xenos or traitor hostiles. It seems likely that the there are more races out there waiting for us than the Eldar and the Necrons."

"Yes, My Lord," Demiel, the aid responded, before departing. The Chapter master turned, and gazed across the observation deck. _'This blasphemy cannot be aloud to stand. I will take the head of the eldar responsible for this and break the back of them myself.'_

*Military Movement:*

8th Company along with 2 Predators and transports dispatched to Yuli 459 to aid the scouts and Librarian Castol, along with five veterans. 

*Military Actions:*

The _Volturis_ is still pursuing the Eldar fleet.

*Diplomatic Actions:*

See above, or here: ++Turning back to his aid, the Vanquisher commander remarked, (*A/N:* _This counts as a diplomatic action_) "Yes, you should respond. Inform them of all enemy threats encountered so far, and of known current positions. Also, request that they sent some astartes in our direction. We cannot win this war alone."++

*Space Actions:*

See Military Actions


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*OOC:* If it is all right, EH, I will adjust Shadow's responses to suit his character more. You made a very good stab at his mentality, but I having gone through a whole RP with him (this being his second) I have started to get into his head a bit more. If you wish to change them back, then I will by all means co-operate,

*Personal Section:*

Voidwalker cackled with delight as his new Voidreaper blasted apart yet another enemy ship. Powerful gauss cannon fired all around him, immense batteries of lances unleashing volley after volley upon the Eldar fleet, inflicting punishing damage. This is what it felt like to be a true god of war; to be a master of death. To Walk the Void.

Laughing manically, Voidwalker ordered the Voidreaper to recharge for another blast. The vast energy supplies were still barely scratched, and the ship continued to unleash blast after blast on the enemy. Voidwalker was invincible, untouchable, unbeatable, unconquerable, undefeatable. Turning to the Navigator, he ordered another blast.

_"Enemy energy discharge. Time to impact: zero."_

Voidwalker turned to the incoming blast. A searing white beam pierced the side of the ship, tearing straight through. Voidwalker was killed in mere nanoseconds.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Shadow heard the response of the other Lord. It pleased him, at least now they would work together.

Suddenly, one single word coursed through every fibre of Shadow's being, every last atom of his body tingling with the sensation. It was a feeling like no other, something he had not felt in millennia.

It was the presence of a C'tan. 

*"BOW!"*

Shadow felt himself forced to the floor as his own body disobeyed him. He noticed too that the other Lord has also fallen to its knees. They had both phased into an enormous, cavernous space; in the centre, lay an altar, upon which sat a great, black, orb.

The other Lord spoke briefly with the orb, before disappearing in a cloud of green smoke. Suddenly, Shadow felt the gaze of the the orb switch to him; its scrutinous presence boring into him, every part of him laid bare to the terrible power of the orb. 

Suddenly, the voice spoke again, giving sound to its surprise over Shadow's arrival.

"I am Lord Shadow." said Shadow, before cocking his head slightly, "surely you have heard of me. I am the first wraith, after all. The first of the Necrontyr to assume the form of the swooping hunters, the first to become a stalker of the night. The first to mimic the form of the mighty Nightbringer," said Shadow.

The voice hissed in surprise, prompting a satisfied feeling from Shadow. "Yes, I still remember. I still remember how my race was tricked into servitude, how we traded our souls for immortality. I remember, and I am grateful." said Shadow, bowing.

"And which of the mighty C'tan is it that I address here?"

The orb spoke again:

*"I am the Outsider, your god and new master!"* it roared.

Shadow bowed again, "Of course, my race exists to serve the C'tan. What would you have me do?"

*"You are an incompetent commander. I have saved you ship so that you might serve me more effectively."* the orb said, just as a titanic aura of green exploded above Shadow. The massive chamber was filled with light, before suddenly, the Cairn ship scrambled into existence. It was venting smoke from all hatches, and there was a massive, gaping hole on the port side.

"My ship!" cried Shadow in despair. Suddenly, green vapours clouded the vessel. As they passed along the ship, damages that had been made were miraculously repaired. Light impacts were fleshed out and re-made, burnt metal was re-moulded. As the gas passed over the massive hole, it was completely regenerated, as though the blast had never hit. Even the burn-marks on the end of the gauss lances were melted away, even the metallic finish re-applied. The ship looked as though it had never left the planet.

Shadow gazed in awe, "Thank you, my Lord Outsider," he said, before the C'tan's jarring voice interjected;

*"You will go to the black hole in this system, as yet undiscovered, and bring it here, so that I may leave this wretched form behind!"*

Shadow bowed, "Your will be done, my master."

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Shadow found himself aboard the Cairn ship once more, all of its systems fully operational. He spoke to the Navigator;

"How much energy do we have left in the surplus, Navigator?"

_"Two mega-tonnes surplus."_ it chimed.

Shadow was horrified, "Two?! Even after the Sun-harvest?!" Shadow cried.

_"Lord Voidwalker saw fit to use 13 mega-tonnes on his new eapon; the Voidreaper."_

Shadow cursed. Voidwalker had been trouble ever since he arrived.

"Where is he now, Navigator?" asked Shadow. But he needn't have asked, for suddenly he noticed the one thing that had been left as it was, the one thing left un-repaired; the mangled corpse of Voidwalker, surrounded by ash, lay on the floor in the centre of the bridge. Shadow began to laugh. And then laugh became a cackle. And the cackle became a full-throated, manic cry of evil joy.

Voidwalker was dead. The Cairn was fully repaired. And Shadow had found the C'tan.

"Navigator, initiate full teleport-thrusters! Head for the black hole!" cried Shadow, laughing madly as the Cairn popped out of existence, spiralling through time and space, on a mission to recover a black hole, and bring back a god.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Military Movement:*

Rather obvious: Shadow and his 50 Immortals have returned to the Cairn ship. Voidwalker is dead. This leaves 700 Warriors, 150 Immortals, 100 Destroyers, and 50 Pariahs, along with 20 Monoliths and Shadow, aboard the Cairn ship.

The Night ship is also still undergoing repairs inside the larger ships' belly.

Diplomacy: As the Cairn ship leaves, a message is sent to Sorrow:

+++ Sorrow, this is Shadow. I now also serve the Outsider, and I am to recover a black hole to help him escape from his imprisonment. I hope that we can work together under his leadership, and I wish to make it known that my armies will support you as soon as I return from this endeavour. Let us both hope I return in glorious success, so that we can free our master from the orb. +++

*Space Action:*

After taking down another ship, the Cairn is crippled by a mighty ray of white light. It disappears in a green flash of energy, leaving a gaping hole in the space battle. 

The Cairn is then fully repaired by the Outsider, and all forces move aboard it. The ship has now teleported into the unknown beyond; to the mysterious black hole, which only Shadow, the Outsider, and now also Sorrow, know exists.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Blah: Captain William Varian stood on the bridge of the Dark Wyrm Strike Cruiser and pondered his options. They had been on their way here to investigate a Necron threat, something that the Imperial forces already here seemed to have stumbled upon, yet there were so many more who appeared the be interested in this system. Two recognizable Eldar fleets that their sensors had picked up, one craftworld and the other dark eldar raiders, and two chaos forces that were embroiled in their own fight against each other.

His second spoke to him, "Sir, we have a communique from the other chapter that is already in system." He nodded at him,

"What does it say?" 

"They are asking for assistance and what we know about any other threats in-system." William's eyes narrowed as he thought, they should and would answer thier brothers' call for aid but he did not want to show his full hand just yet, if they could get the jump on some of the other fleets in system and disable them or their forces planetside it would allow the rest of the Imperial forces time to focus on the necrons. 

"Sir another fleet has been detected on the other side of that planet." he pointed to an orb on thier star map. "It looks like the Tau but the sensors are fuzzy."

"Open up a channel to our brothers so that we may formulate a plan of attack." his second nodded and opened up a channel so that William could see the commander of his brother astartes and speak with him. 

His helm was at his waist showing his shaved head, white skin, blue eyes and his fangs, "Greetings brother, I am Captain William Varian of the Black Dragons Fourth Assault Company. Our sensors have indicated that there are at least two eldar forces, one craftworld and the other dark eldar, there are two chaos forces embroiled in battle on the planet named Galbatorius and we believe that a Tau fleet is also keeping an eye on us from the other side of the system. What is the state of the forces planetside on Yuli-459?"

He would wait for the Vanquisher's Chapter Master to respond before showing some of his hand, he would of course send forces to aid those on Yuli-459 against the Necron threat. Yet he also wanted to do something about the dark eldar, the eldar would fight the necrons for that was their largest enemy here that he knew of and they warranted the full attention of the Eldar Wychkin. The chaos forces were picking each other apart and from what he could tell they would for awhile, yet some scouts sent that way could garner more information for them which they could use for later. 

But the Dark Eldar, they were pirates and would attack anyone and anything if given the oppportunity, they were the wild card in this already growing engagement and they needed to be put down. "Move the fleet of the other side of Yuli-459, we will hide there for the time being and watch our enemies, i want each ship equipped with anti-boarding and boarding parties. Once I have heard from the Vanquisher's Chapter Master I will head down to the surface with a few men. Also send a message to our brothers at home of the conditions in this system, Lord Terass will want to know how the Imperium fares in this fight." His second in command nodded, "Yes sir." 

Diplomatic actions: Open up channel to speak with the Chapter Master of the Vanquishers and offer assistance but also for vital tactical information that they have gathered that could also be used. Also send a message to the Black Dragons chapter master at thier home planet of the conditions in-system and of the actions that Captain Varian and his men will be taking. 

Military Actions/Space Actions: move entire fleet to other side of Yuli-459 to hide it from enemy sensors and allow the Black Dragons a place to spy on their enemies and also spring a trap if needed. All ships are filled with anti-boarding parties, two tactical marine squads on each ship with four on the Dark Wyrm along with one squad of Dragon Claws on each ship and two on the Dark Wyrm, the other six Dragon Claw squads and one apothecary are getting ready to make planetfall with Captain Varian once he has finished communications with the Vanquishers.

Summary: Moving fleet to other side of Yuli-459 to hide it from enemies, ships filled with anti-boarding parties while a small but elite force readies itself to head planetside with their captain. some of the armor will also go planetside if the Captain orders them to but at the moment they are staying with the fleet along with the scout squads and one apothecary, Chaplain Ardros will be in charge of the space forces once Captain Varian and his men head planetside.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: This is mainly for Samu3)


+++++ Incoming Transmition ++++++

+++++ Signal Source Found- Cadia ++++++

+++++ For the eyes of Regimental Commissar Kruetz ++++++++++

Dear Kruetz

I am Lord Tezia, leader of the fifth Crusader Army of Cadia. I have recently intercepted a splinter fleet of the xenos known as the Tyranid. This recently discovered race is extremely hostile, and not open to negotiations. 

Therefore, in light of this new development, a part of this fleet has escaped and has headed towards the system in which you now find yourself. I have sent two battalions (800 Infantry) worth of men and an assortment of vehicles( 5 Leman Russ, 2 Basiliks, Chimera's for troops) and an Imperial Titan for your command. I fear that soon you will be fighting on multiple fronts, and I know you will need these men. Do be careful, and fight in the name of our glorious Emporer.

Respectively Yours

Lord Germanus Tezia, Commander of the Fifth Cadia Crusader's

+++++++ End Transmision +++++++


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

Personal...

Sorrow did not even hear the Wraith`s reply to the alliance he proposed before finding himself once more teleported to the Outsider`s chamber. With a sense of trepidation, Sorrow noticed that Shadow was here as well this time...

_SORROW, YOUR ATTACK WAS PITIFUL AND FAILED ABYSMALLY..._ The all too familiar voice of the Forgotten boomed in his head. He found himself falling to his knees, his weapon clanging to the floor as he fell into unwilling supplication before the star god`s prison.

'It was only a scouting force Master, to gague the enemy`s strength when -!'

_SILENCE!_ The Outsider boomed. _YOU FAILED! I NEED ENERGY, AND I NEED ENERGY NOW FOOL! ATTACK AGAIN, LEAVE NO SURVIVORS AND DO NOT DARE FAIL ME A THIRD TIME!_

'Right away Master!' Sorrow replied with haste. He shot a glance to Shadow before the Outsider dismissed him, and he was once again in his tomb complex, his ever faithful spyder drone waiting loyally by the main command node.

'Status?' Sorrow commanded.

The spyder beeped and the node shifted to display a projection of the planet`s surface. His forces were holding position. With a sense of mingled fear and joy, he noted that his army had been reinforced...

'We can no longer afford mercy.' Sorrow said allowed. 'The star god does not allow it. I must... annihilate them all.'

Military Movement...

Deploy to the quantity of:

All Available Necron Immortals and Flayed Ones.

600 Necron Warriors.

10 Monoliths.

Military action...

Advance and destroy all opposing forces. Take no prisoners, take not a single step back.

Diplomacy...

Respond to Lord Shadow`s message:

+++ Advise extreme caution, Lord Shadow. Living Forces in the area are numerous and well armed. Also... I... 

...

...I hesitate to trust this... Star God...+++

Fleet...

Divert current trajectory and re-route to Yuli-459. Establish orbit and repel any potential reinforcements to living ground forces.

Still awaiting response upon request of 4 additional Dirge Raiders.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

OOC: yeah I'm turning khorne

Blah: Nilat had begun regretting even considering a truce with the alpha legion, the underhanded dogs knew nothing except trickery. He stood infront of a large holoscreen, his fleet had managed to pick up slight traces of settlement but no real progress had been made, what he really needed was scouts but he couldn't afford to use his marines and his PDF troopers were needed in construction.

Nilat arrived in the mess hall, Fen had gathered all the warriors Nilat had ordered him to create. Among them there were 200 armoured astares, his five dreadnoughts had been completed and five vindicators had been completed. Nilat walked along the line and surveyed his new followers.

"I cannot offer you peace, I cannot offer you salvation, I cannot offer you happiness. But I can guaranty you a lifetime of service to the dark gods and a chance to strike at the heart of the imperium."

The wardens stood stock still, they were still in their training mindset not the mindset of a veteran warrior. Nilat didn't care all that much, his new plan did not require any discipline.

Nilat left the room and headed towards an important looking human. Nilat tapped the man on the shoulder, he turned around and promptly fell on his arse. Nilat chuckled, "YOU HAVE FEET FOR A REASON" boomed a passing marine. The man took no heed and stood.

"yes my lord"

" I have a task for you, gather all the settlers and get up to the moon, I want you to assist them in making the spaceport."

The man nodded and left the corridor, Nilat watched him leave and then turned after hearing a scream, he turned to see a marine wielding two grenades, in a split second Nilat drew his sword and threw it at the would be assassin, it sliced him in half and threw his body back five paces, surrounding warriors threw themselves behind cover as the grenades blew, Nilat stood still, his armour was not weak like others.

Nilats face crumbled into a mask of anger, he grabbed the nearest marine and broke his neck, it was uneccasery but something came over him. he would have continued his rampage but an ashen came to restrain the lord.

Nilat ignored the letter from the drenched, they were scum who would have been useful as cannon fodder but nothing else. His temper sat near the top, threatening to break at any moment. He was tiring of his patrons games, the god if flame had begun to annoy him. The thoughts could not be contained and it seemed to reflect on others around him. It was time to change, the scale wardens were a relic of old times. This was Nilats opportunity to remould his army in the light of a different god. Everything pointed the same way,

Khorne

It was the only explanation for it, the blood gods anger had seared through him and caused him to murder his own troop. Nilat considered the thoughts for two days before he settled on his descision. He walked into the command room a different man, he wore blood red armour and held new weapons.

Nilat had fought a khorne lord once before and won, he had worn the khorne lords armour for a period of time before he was crafted new armour that was not soaked with the blood of khorne. His left hand was encased in a massive power fist and his right hand carried a double bladed chain-axe that encased the spirit of a bloodthrister.

The lords new look instilled fear in some of the warriors, others were compelled to join him and began rituals for the blood god. Nilat had also ordered the other troops to repaint their armour red with gold spauldeds and silver trims. He had also issued a vox to all troops of the renaming of the warband to the "Patriarchs of Carnage"

Millitary movement: 50 settlers go to the moon to speed up production on the space dock along with the remaining ashen. 100 berzerkers are delivered planetside.

Production: 200 marines completed along with the dreadnoughts and five vindicators. 200 marines convert to becoming khorne berzerkers with Nilat making a total of 300 berzerkers planetside.

I would like to remind you I have some troops out in the warp attempting to recruit any willing chaos space marines.


Millitary actions: n/a

Diplomatic actions: vox lord Greeth and notify him of the patriarchs if carnages new patronage.

Space action: all ships continue surveying galbatorius.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Peronsal Actions: (Roth Strang + Kreutz Kotaisoz)
“Nova cannon armed and ready Caption!”

Cracking a brief smile Caption Roth Strang bellowed his orders across the bridge, he had to raise his voice to breaking point as the humming of the Nova Cannon resounded throughout the ship. Roth could spot the Cog-Boys as they scurried past his command chair, each one offering a prayer to the ancient machine spirit that resided within the age old weapon. Spinning around in his command chair he shouted his orders at Cain.

_“Full power to the engines bring us in as close as the old girl can take us and have the escorts form up in a even spread formation around our flanks.” _

Blasting his Captions orders into the Vox Cain swung around to address Roth.

“I bloody well hope this works caption”

He snapped, Roth, whose mind had become completely embodied within the heat of the moment, shrugged off the comment and cast his gaze out at the colossus of a vessel that now ravaged what looked to be a Craftworld fleet. The huge sphere was the single biggest ship that Roth had seen in his entire career. Yet feeling the soft vibrations of his command chair as the sheer power of the Nova Cannon sent ripples of energy throughout the ship he felt confident that its size only made it all the easier to hit.

_“Fire the Nova Cannon!”_

He bellowed, a huge ray of crackling white light erupted from the bow of _Ommnissiahs Victory _as his order was obeyed to the letter and the gun fired. It streamed straight through space and collided with the giant sphere, the vessels armor proved futile and its very existence was erased as Dark Matter fought to destroy its every molecule. The light tore into the ship to burst outwards from the other side, it was a clean cut as Roth’s father would say.

The Eldar vessels now poured all they had into the opening’s and set off a series of secondary explosions to rupture whatever hopes that the vessel had of a merciful ending. 

“Take that you fething son of a bitch!” shouted a nearby officer as the whole bridge erupted into cheers. The huge sphere was sinking into the gravity well of Yuli-459 and it billowed black smoke from the gaping holes in its sides. 

_“Frakking good job, back to your stations and be ready to hit it again!”_

Barked Roth, the crew simply turned to him with mixed looks of confusion and anticipation, the only ones taking immediately to his order were the Cog-Boys. 

“With all due respect sir…” said a nearby comms officer “…its dying, sinking into the planets gravity, how could it possibly mount a….”

The officer was cut off as the confused mutters of the crew still at their stations turned into a full scale warning effort and several men leaped out of their seats to point and shout at the sinking form of the Black sphere.

“Caption..Caption look!”

A portal of tremendous size was tearing itself into existence behind the sinking ship, in a few short moments it had captured the vessel in its grip and disappeared taking the strange alien vessel with it. Stunned silence overtook the bridge of _Omnissiahs Victory _and it was finally Roth that was forced to break the ice.

_“Frak, how do I explain that to Kreutz?”_
------

Regimental Commander Kreutz Kotaisoz was in a sour mood, he had just had the pleasure of taking to Roth Strang, the Admiral of their fine fleet. What he had heard did little to please him; the strange black vessel had cheated death, escaped through some obscene space anomaly. What’s more is that Dark Eldar had crashed his latest cruiser planet side. Yet despite all this Kreutz tried to maintain a positive attitude, for even though they had not achieved a victory amongst the stars they would among the snow. 

Diplomacy:Inform The Space Marines Librarion and his Marines that the Gaurd HQ may be under fire when they arrive.

Military Movement: Rough Rider Platoon's deployed to _Tallisions Hope._

Military Actions: 1) Third and Fourth Platoon are put in reserve, when the Necrons attack they will move to reinforce points which fall under threat of being overrun. 

2) Both Rough Rider Platoons are Counter-attack units, in the event that the Necron army make a breach in the defensive lines they will charge. They are *Cyber-Cavalry* and can move to plug the breach within moment's.

3) In the event that a Trench line is overrun and the Cavalry are unavailable then Kreutz hold's the detonator to blow a series of rigged explosive devices deployed behind the Trench Lines to slow the Necrons down.

4) (Note) Vostroyans are extremely stubbern people they would sooner die then retreat. As a result casualties tend to be far higher in their armies when compared to some others, however it had given them a reputation for being fearless and a _'No Retreat" _policy is in place.

Space Actions: Watch the Eldar but dont engage, deploy the Rough Riders and make sure they reach planetfall safely.
The Reinforcement group from Cadia will meet up with the main fleet to deploy next turn.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Day Eight*

(OCC: Ok, Day 8 people, now we shall see who is the strongest, and whether old friends will become sworn enemies. Read Sorrow, Samu3, Bane_of_Kings, and Warsmith7552’s sections for all the action. Heheh, so fun:biggrin: )




Silbern

Shas’o Verriah stared out of the bridge’s main viewport at the scene that was unfolding before him. Yuli Prime, the most habitable planet in the system, had become a target for the Yuevra’le(Tyranids), and they were quickly consuming the planet. The Yuevra’la were not new to Verriah, indeed, he probably knew them the best save the Orks. He had fought the Yuevra’la on numerous occasions, destroying their splinter fleets on the Empires western borders to prevent any infections from starting. He had seen what even a small Tyrnaid fleet could do to a planet, and he was not about to change his policies. 

However, they were consuming the planet that Verriah had chosen for his people’s new base; and that greatly concerned him. This planet was full of abundant resources, and if the Yuevra’la got their hands on it, they would multiply like bees in the summer. It seemed to be the difficult choice to either bypass them and find a new location or engage them here and now. 

“What do we do now command,” Sheeva’s voice piped up from behind him. “I have the entire battle force primed and ready if you wish to engage, all I need is your word sir.”

Verriah turned and headed towards the command center of his ship. “Order all units to condition yellow and have them stand by. I do not think the Yuevra’la realize we are here yet, so I will make a plan and decide our next move.”

“So let it be written, so let it be done,” Sheeva replied in an almost robotic voice.

So now what Silbern, you have arrived only to find the Tyranids feeding off Yuli Prime. Will you stay and fight them, or will you try and find a new location for your HQ, say Yuli-450 or one of the moons of Magnar or Galbatorious. You must choose!!



Forces in Space: 
1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Earth Caste Workers

Space Force: 100%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………….

BlackApostleVilhelm

Varian stood on the deck of the Dark Wyrm, shrugging his shoulders and rubbing the spike on his elbows. It had only been 24 hours but already they were exhausted, and it seemed that soon they would have to end up fighting the force of the Necrons.

After he had his fleet to Yuli- 459 he had found no proper place to hide his fleet, as the entire area was a warzone with Imperial, Eldar, and some other unknown ships running amok. He had instead decided to hide his fleet around the nearby planet of Yuli- 450 where the Vanquishers were setting up their HQ. 

Before leaving, however, Varian had his people scan the surrounding area and were even now sifting through data; attempting to find the whereabouts of the Eldar pirates. Chapter Master Vorax had been insistent when he had communicated with Varian in helping him find these pirates. It seemed that soon or later they would show, so Varian had had his deploy to each ship to counter any boarding parties.

“Commander,” his aid came running up to him,” I think you should see this sir.” Varian took the pad and read the details inscribed upon it. It seemed a small race of dwarf humans had made an appearance on the planet below him, and the Vanquisher’s local commander was asking him to stand by in case of hostilities.

“Get me a feed on the surface down there, now!” The serfs scrambled to fulfill his whim, and soon a picture feed came up of the area directly in front of the Astarte’s HQ. The entire plain was filled with vehicles of unknown design, and dwarf humans in armor with weapons held hi and………………axes? These were a very awkward people to have come from the ground below and suddenly deploy in full might in front of an Astarte’s garrison; it bordered on suicide. No matter, he would deal with them if he had too.

So now what apostle, you went to Yuli- 459 only to find it swarming with ships. You withdrew to Yuli-450 to make plans, so now what are you going to do? How do you deal with the news of Squats and Necron forces, as well as an Dark elder presence?

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 100%

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Xianren(I shall have your people just do nothing for now)

Kitaraq stood on the bridge, wondering what to do. A new human fleet had arrived, and looked rip for the picking. In addition a Necrontyr ship had made an appearance. It seemed that the fun had only just begun, and Kitaraq couldn’t make up her mind about what to do next.

So what is your next move?

Forces in Space:
910 Infantry
20 Vehicles
700 Slaves

Space Fleet: 72%(you have three ships and the captured Mon’Kiegh cruiser, fitted with a cloaking device)

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Samu3

Kruetz stood at the observation post near his command bunker as he watched his valiant soldiers fight and die to hold off the Necron forces. They had sent one large wave of foot soldiers that had taken the first trenches within minutes of reaching the line. Kruetz had no choice, and had blown the first line to hell; taking numerous Necrons with it. They had pulled back, and Kruetz was using the observation post to command the repositioning of troops to ready for the next wave.

Kruetz was talking to his aid when suddenly a dead Necron spasmed near them and strted to speak.

“Now living, I shall play a Requiem for you and all your kind!”

Suddenly a massive beam of energy started to split it’s way down the trench and towards the HQ center. “Run, damn it, RUN!” Kruetz jumped out of the trench and ran like he had never run before, covering the distance to the bunker in a matter of seconds as the beam swept over above him. He could feel the massive explosion and the heat that followed as he sealed the door behind him; dooming the trapped men outside. 

After a few minutes, he emerged with his body guards, and saw the devastation all around him. Major buildings still under construction were nothing but molten slang and many of the heavy weapons were gone, wiped from existence. A massive crater ran the length of the field, and Kruetz could see the Necrons, now lead by their leader, coming once again to crush them. Kruetz would not have it, and he strode through the trenches, rallying those who still lived among the destruction around him. 

“To all units, counter-attack now, and take back the front trench line, we must secure what is left or risk being over-runned.” Kruetz saw the Rough Riders appear on the left flank and start running through the Neron ranks, killing and being killed. It was death, in its true form, as one being fought another being for the right. Kruetz, jumped into the fray, intent on staying alive and crushing all before him.

So now what, you have to fight to survive, how do you do it(make it epic, that way I can keep it epic.


Forces in Space:

60 Rough Riders

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

606 Guard Infantry (First- Seventh Platoons)
8 Vehicles
Heavy Mortar Platoon
Archmagos Severus 

Space Forces: 87% 

Casualties:

248 Infantry
12 Vehicles
HQ base has taken 65% damage


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Bane_of_Kings

Vorax watched as the drop pods shot out from the bottom of his battlebarge, praying to the Emperor to protect them all in this upcoming struggle. Like a father to his children, or a priest to his flock, Vorax worried about each and every one of his Astarte’s, for they were all presious to the survival of the Chapter in these grim times.

Vorax turned away from the viewport and back to the matter at hand. He was going to find those Eldar pirates if it took cost him his very soul. He would extract revenge for each Astarte’s killed upon the Guilliman’s Pride and see that he himself got his fair share of the fun. As he walked onto the deck, his aid came running up to him from the communications station with a wafer in his hands.

“Lord, you should see this,” he was sweating as he led Vorax to the view screen. On it a Legion of Necron warriors was advancing on the Imperial HQ on Yuli- 459; and the massive numbers almost took Vorax’s breath away. He had never seen so much power, so much strength gather in one spot, and now he felt like a tiny piece on a chess board game . It seemed as though Fate had played against them 

It was then he saw all the Monoliths shoot a massive collective beam that cut right through the HQ, demolishing all in it’s path. A massive explosion that was sure to have destroyed the HQ covered the screen and the pic was no more. 

Vorax stood back rubbing his temple and groaning; wondering just how many more horrors would pop their heads up in this accursed system. In addition he had a message from the Black Dragon Chapter asking if they needed assistance. It would indeed be a busy day.


Castol stood on the ramparts of a trench, looking out upon the Necron forces arrayed before them in battle formation. Less than an hour ago they had moved into this formation and started to march forward with a systematic rhythm that had made him worry. It seemed the earlier attack must have been a probe, for now they were keeping their Monoliths in the rear, and their heavy troops up front. Their was no sign of the hover craft that had been out early, and indeed it seemed only foot soldiers were making their advance. It was a scary sight, seeing an entire Necron Legion walking towards him, and for a second Castol swore he felt fear; something Astarte’s cannot possibly feel.

Castol got off the rampart as lances of energy exploded in the trenches and he made his way back to the command bunker where the commissar was. Quietly slipping over to his scout, he asked, “Whets the word of the reinforcements?”

“Sire, they are coming, it seems, however, that they might not arrive as soon as we thought they would.”

“Very well marine, keep me posted,” Castol spoke softly. He hefted his staff, the sign of his office, and went to join the Commissar off in the command bunker. However, he didn’t get very far, for suddenly a massive green beam cut right through the defense area in front of him, causing a massive explosion that threw him this way and that caused his armor o set off extreme runes of warning that his armor was melting. After about five minutes his systems returned, and he sat up, checking himself for damage. He was fine, but what was in front of him wasn’t; for it was nothing but a massive trench of charred earth. 

He started to run, realizing that the Necrons were invading the rear communications trenches; and suddenly came upon a lone Necron in a cape standing on a burning tank. Castol roared and launched himself at the Necron, intent on impaling it on his staff. The warrior dodged and rolled, landing on his feet exactly opposite of Castol. It tilted it’s head as it stared at him, and Castol pulled himself up to his full height; righteous furry bringing into hate.

“I am Castol, Librarian of the Vanquisher Astarte’s, and the person who shall take your life.” He charge strait at the thing, which charge him two; and they meet in the middle, sparkings flying from the clash of wills.

So now what, how will you react to the Necron ground battle? What about the new appearance of Squats on Yuli- 450. On top of that, how will you find the cloaked elder pirates? What’s your next move?

Forces in Space:

5 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

4 Scouts
428 Marines (4th, 7th, 8th, 9th Company’s)
11 Vehicles

Yuli- 450

321 Marines (2nd, 3rd, 5th Company’s)
20 Scouts
3 Vehicles
100 Settlers

Space Force: 76% 

3 Strike Cruisers at Yuli- 459, 1 Battle barge under Vorax command is on the edge of the system

Casualties:

14 Scouts
…………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Warsmith7752

Nilat smiled as he watched his men undergo the transformation from the old to the new. His new forces, the “Patriachs of Carnage,” would now take the fight to the Alpha Legion. However, he would first have to root out any dissenters that tried to stop him in the name of the old ways. Thus Nilat dispatched sorcerers to make sure that all his men were loyal. 

He returned to his chambers, and sat down upon the blood soaked couch and started to think about what his next move would be.

Forces in Space: 

110 Infantry

Forces on Ground:

Galbatorious:

315 Infantry( 230 Marines, 40 Havoc’s, 45 Ashen)
20 Vehicles

Galbatorious Moon

500 Cultists
50 Berserkers
100 Slaves

Space Forces: 100% Holding Pattern in synchronized orbit above your base.

Casualties:

20 Marines 5 Ashen elites, 1 Sorcerer Honor Guard

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

G0arr

TyrantLord hissed in glee as he felt the tickle of space travel through the body of the Hive Ship he was aboard. Even within he stomach of the beast, the ripples of warp travel could be felt; they were not a both to him.

His fleet emerged from the short jump and arrived at Yuli Prime, the main planet with the largest bio-matter source. It was like a sign from Mother, a planet rip for the taking and no one around; a sensation of pleasure rippled TyrantLord’s mind.

With a thought, he felt his sack detach from the Hive ship, and he descended to the planet below, his sack breaking open upon landing. For the first time in millennia, TyrantLord stepped onto firm ground, sucked in a mighty break, and roared out across the sky. 

His legions answered back, the area echoing their monstrous roars all over the mountain range. With another thought, he sent his swarms to work and within an hour had stripped his landing spot clear of any life. TyrantLord found himself a nice cave, and settled down, sending thought this way and that to keep his warriors working. Even his Swarm Lord was kept busy, bullying the small creatures into gathering bio-matter and set up breeding wholes for future use. 

All was as it should be, but something bothered TyrantLord. He knew that a fleet of creatures was watching his ships, and that they hovered on he edge of the planets gravitational system. He would wait to see if they would attack or not, but Tyrant Lord sent feeling of warning and caution to his Hive Ship. 

But it was not that, something else lingered here, something unseen yet seen. He could not place it, but something with a psychic presence was here; waiting, watching.

However, this was quickly cut out as Tyrantlord felt an odd ping from further into the system. Something was calling to him their, something very strong and very loud, it’s voice could be heard as clear as day. It screamed, sounding like one of his own, yet not his own. He would have to investigate further.

This, though, was pushed to the back of his mind as he felt a report coming from his Lictors. It seemed the mission on Yuli- 450 and 459 was going well; the “humans” all killing each other. However, it seemed that his Lictors on Galbatorious had been found out, and they were asking what they should do. 

He sent a thought to Mother, asking for more, and was surprised to feel the feeling of happiness. She was happy? It seemed Mother was happy with his progress and was sending him another Hive ship, more than he had asked for. This would grant him a big advantage in terms of ships of and breeding production.

TyrantLord closed his eyes, and let his mind drift out to see the work being done. 

So now what do you do? You have arrived and set strait to work, but something bothers you. Something is watching you, along with the creatures near the planet in space. What will you do about them? Also, you have received a Hive Ship, how does that make you feel? And the Lictors, what should they do? Finally, don’t forget the psychic scream, where’d that come from, and who was it?

Forces in Space:

None

Forces on Ground:

Magnar:

100 Warriors 

Yuli Prime:

1211 Warriors
7 Vehicles (Warriors)
1 Swarm Lord

2 Lictors on Yuli- 459
5 Lictors on Galbatorious
4 Lictor on Yuli- 450

Space Force: 100%

Casualties: 2 Lictors on Galbatorious

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Farseer Ulthris

Requiel sat in his chambers, dried tears still running down his thin cheek bones. He had just lost one of his best friends, a fellow ship captain, and warrior of old. Now, for the first time in a long time, Requiel wanted vengeance. Thus he meditated within his chamber, trying to divine from the runes what his next move should be. 

However, this was interrupted as a message arrived via com-link. It seemed that the race known as the Tyranid had finally made their appearance; the dreaded shadow within his vision. They had begun consuming Yuli Prime, near where Requiel’s base was still under construction, and now he had to make a decision. Who was more important, the Necrontyr or the Great Shadow? 

Forces in Space:

Yuli- 459

100 Warriors
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

500 Warrior
10 Vehicles

Space Forces: 80%

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Serpion5

As the Legion marched forward in unison, Sorrow stood on top of the Monolith in the center as he watched the first wave move forward towards the objective. It seemed that the Outsider had been right and that the living had prepared them for another attack. It still amazed him how resilient they could be when back to a wall like rats in a barrel. No matter, they would die, all would like; all would become one with the Necrontyr.

As the battle progressed, it seemed as though the first wave had faltered and been defeated. The first 200 warriors and pariahs had been stopped, and the combat data seemed to indicate that some type of “heavy humans” had caused significant damage. 

Sorrow had had enough of this foolish toying with the living, for they somehow clinged to life like a dying ship; but now he would finish them. With a thought, he activated the speech systems on all his warriors that had perished within the “humans” lines and he spoke.

“Now living, I shall play a Requiem for you and all your kind!”

With another thought a massive beam shot from the largest Monoliths and split right down the center of the living’s base, effectively cutting them in half. He could hear the screams even as the second explosion followed where ever the beam hit. It was chaos, glorious chaos and slaughter.

Now it was his turn to fight, and he teleported in front of his forces, raising his staff and his orb and striking it into the ground, sending a shaft of light that was seen for miles around.

“Forward,” Sorrow screeched, and behind him the ground trembled as the second wave of infantry and 3 Monoliths started forward behind their Lord towards battle. They marched, marched through hell, through lead, through the rain of death; Necrons falling left and right. As he reached the trench, Sorrow teleported inside and started slaughtering all those around. He slice left and decapitated a armored warrior in grey, he sliced right and demolished a heavy weapons nest, and he jumped and came down, slicing his weapon down into the tank below him. I exploded and he stood up on it’s carcass, watching with pleasure as he saw living warrior run for their lives from him; a terrifying demon of death.

BEEP, BEEP, and Sorrow ducked as a staff came thrusting down towards him. He jumped and spun, landing on his feet, his cloak billowing behind him. He stared strait into the face of a massive armored warrior with a staff topped by an eagle. Energy crackled all around him, and he pulled himself up to his impressive height, speaking,” I am Castol, Librarian of the Vanquisher Astarte’s, and the person who shall take your life.”

Sorrow mused, then turned around and hurled his scythe spinning at him………………only to have it bounce away on some type of shield. Obviously this warrior was a leader of some type, and would make a fine addition to Sorrow’s reputation data. He recovered his scythe, and charge at the warrior, who did the same; the two warriors meeting in the center in a great clash of sparks. 

So now what, you have attacked with a third of your forces and find yourself in a pitch battle with an Astarte. Describe the fight between you two(please make it epic so I can end it epically) 

Forces in Tomb World:

200 Warriors

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

950 Infantry
17 Monoliths

Space Force: 100%

Casualties:

210 Infantry
1 Monolith

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Anfo

Isamyr stood silently in his cave, pondering what his next move would be. It seemed that the Wardens were regrouping back at their Lunar base on the moon; which could be a problem. While he could command the ground, if they got it operational, they could fight a war of attrition in which they would win with their ability to repair their ships. That would need to be addressed soon as well.

In addition, the Hammer of Khorne was ready and in place, all they needed was his word and they could start shell what remained of the Wardens position. Soon, very soon.

HISS, SSCCRREEEEECCHHH, and Isamyr threw himself forward as a monstrous creature launched itself from the darkness of the cavern in front of him. Three Marine were impaled as the beast ran rampant through the command center cave. Isamyr got on his feet and chased after the beast; who turned around and tried to impale him on it’s claw. 

“Too slow beast, hahahahah,” Isamyr howled as he rolled under the claw and cut the beast under its belly with his chain-fists. The creature spasmed as its guts fell to the floor, and then dropped like a rock into water, the crash sending warriors scramming to get out of it’s way. Isamyr walked up and kicked it’s dead carcass, pointing to the nearest slave,” Get this thing out of here.”

He turned around……………….and bumped into something he couldn’t see. Suddenly, right in front of him another beast materialized and it jabbed him with it’s massive claw. It cut right through his Terminator armor and right through his upper right shoulder; blood coming off the tip. It seemed to smile a toothy grin as it lifted Isamyr off the floor before it.

Only it stopped as Isamyr laughed, and laughed and laughed. Finally, he tore the claw off like a toy, and then twisted in mid-air, decapitating the creature with one fell swoop. He landed on the floor with a boom, sending even more slaves scurrying for their lives.

“Seal off the perimeter, and search for anymore of these creatures. You, Sorcerer!” He pointed to his chief sorcerer who was standing like a stone, unaffected by what had transpired. “Divine who and where these creatures came from, if there from the Wardens then so help me I’ll burn them all from their holes.”

Isamyr stormed off, thinking about his next move.

So what are you going to do now? What about the creatures, and the new weapons ready for you? 

Forces in Space:

150 Infantry
4 Vehicles

Forces on the Ground:

Galbatorious:
623 Marines
2 Havocs
5 Bikers
15 Vehicles
200 Slaves
1 Hammer of Khorne

Space Force: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Lord Rambo

Alconol sat their, still stunned by the turn of events, the escape of the Necrontyr ship into the massive portal. However, it mattered not for the moment, for the Mon’kiegh ship was moving away from them, and the Ulthwe fleet sat immobile as well. It seemed odd that the Mon’Kiegh would just ignore them, but it didn’t matter, for he had to make his next plan to find where the Necrontyr had gone and eliminate them. 


Forces in Space:

Yuli- 459

100 Warp spiders
2 Wraithlords
100 Dire Avengers
25 Jetbikes
25 Shinning Spears
25 Bonesingers
2 Fire Prisms
1 Wave Serpent

Forces on the Ground:

Yuli- 450:

75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

Yuli Prime:

Kendra
10 Warlocks

Space Force: 72%

Escort Ship(with 50 Jet bikes onboard)

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Farseer Darvaleth

Shadow’s ship slowed from its light speed travel and hovered just above the black hole. Due to the advanced Necrontyr technology, it was not sucked in or warped by the gravitational forces at play around it. Shadow ordered the immediate harvest of the black hole, and a long beam of green light shot out from his ship into the darkness below. The hole appeared to stop, then reverse itself along the green shaft of light and into shadow’s ship.

Shadow felt amazed, for the readings were off the chart. When all was said and done, Shadow had so much energy that even the Chronometer could not register it; it was truly a marvel. Shadow ordered his ship to return, and he went about preparing his troops in case he needed him. 

However, he was called back to the bridge after a disturbance was detected. Warping in system, he had come near the planet of Magnar……………….or more what was left of it. The entire planet, which should have been molten magma, was scoured, no atmosphere, nothing except an empty rock. It resembled an asteroids, only full of massive holes and sucked ry of everything. This disturbed Shadow, but it mattered not, he must return to his Lord. He quickly read the message from Lord Sorrow………….

+++ Advise extreme caution, Lord Shadow. Living Forces in the area are numerous and well armed. Also... I... 

...

...I hesitate to trust this... Star God...+++

……………….. and then he activated the ships engines, and within seconds found himself within the Outsider’s chamber. He teleported down to the orb and bowed before it.

“My C’tan, I have done as you have asked; the black hole and it’s energy reside above you.

EXCELLENT, YOU MAY JUST PROVE TO BE A FORMIDABLE CHAMPION YET.

Suddenly, the Cairn ship split in half above him, and shadow looked on in amazement as the black hole came out; sucking all loose objects in the room. It sucked up the black orb and then disappeared in a flash of green, and shadow was left alone in the empty room.

“My Lord,” shadow asked curiously, and only silenced answered him. He got up, and slowly walked to the other alter with the orange orb on it. “My Lord,” he asked again; wondering what in the name of Necrontyr was going on.

BAM, WOOOSH, SPLIT, and the chamber filled with a massive form; half human, half creature. It had a human face, arms and hands but it had four legs and horns coming from the top of its head. It’s eyes glowed yellow like a raging sun a and the essence was black as the night. Suddenly the orange orb vaporized and a massive lance formed in the Outsiders hand, with the tip in the shape of a spear head and the bottom in the shape of a pyramid.

Shadow looked on, slightly terrified as the Outsider settled to the floor. He looked at Shadow…….

THIS IS MY FORM WHEN ADDRESSING YOU, BUT SOON I SHALL RETURN TO MY OROGIONAL FORM AND FEAST ONCE AGAIN. NOW GO, I COMMAND YU, AND TAKE YOUR SHIP. FEAST UPON THE LIVING, AND DESTOY THEM ONE BY ONE; BUT DO NOT FAIL ME FOR I WILL NOT SAVE YOU A SECOND TIME. 

With that the Outsider settled down onto the alter as Shadow was teleported back to his ship and found himself in the middle of nowhere; his ships systems at full power.

Well, scare stuff the Outsiders back and he wants you to kill the living. How will you proceed?


Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Monoliths
100 Scarabs


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Blah:*

"Greetings brother, I am Captain William Varian of the Black Dragons Fourth Assault Company. Our sensors have indicated that there are at least two eldar forces, one craftworld and the other dark eldar, there are two chaos forces embroiled in battle on the planet named Galbatorius and we believe that a Tau fleet is also keeping an eye on us from the other side of the system. What is the state of the forces planetside on Yuli-459?"

Vorax cursed as the message was displayed before him, and sighed. It must have been the Dark Eldar who had taken his brothers from him then, that made more sense. The Craftworld Eldar, he respected more than these vile scum and villiany. He also thought about the Tau, the upstart xenos race with a heavy reliance on firepower, and how they would be of little threat to the astartes. His attention turned to the traitor forces, and how he would deal with them later. Finally, his eyes flickered back to the screen where Varian stood, noting an unusual first name for an astartes. 

However, he decided to ignore it, and responded to the Captain of the Black Dragons. "Thank you for informing us of these threats, Captain. I will now tell you of what we face on and around Yuli 459. Our first, and main threat is the Necrons. They have awoken in force, as Yuli 459 appears to be a Tomb World. And, also, we have encountered these Dark Eldar scum ourselves. They have already taken hostage one of our strike cruisers, and are now cloaking it.

"Planetside, the Imperial Guard and my scouts seem to be doing well against the Necron threat, but I have dispatched my eighth company as well as support elements to aid them just in case. Also, elements of the White Scar Chapter will reach us soon, so that will further our conquest."

Chapter Master Vorax cut the link, and turned his attention to the new information inside his helmet about the Squats. They were a race of dwarf humans, who had been allies with the Imperium in the past. He decided to open up a link to them, as they needed all the allies they could get. "I understand I am speaking to the race known as the Squats," Vorax began. "I am Chapter Master Adreus Vorax, and I command the Vanquishers Chapter of the Almighty Emperor. I strongly request an alliance to be made, as we have several mutual enemies. Therefore, it would be in our benefit if we were to ally ourselves to destroy these xenos. I am awaiting your response."

He then cut the link for the second time.

+++

On Yuli 459, Castol noticed the Necron, whom he presumed to be in command with a smile. Clutching his staff, the Librarian charged towards the xenos with all the strength he could muster. 
“I am Castol, Librarian of the Vanquishers Chapter, and the person who shall take your life,” He charged straight at the xenos, which met his attack; and they meet in the middle, sparkings flying from the clash of wills. It was an inspirational scene, as the nearest guardsmen and scouts redoubled their efforts to see the Librarian go head-to-head with a leader of the Necrons. "In the Emperor's Name," spat Castol furiously. ((*A/N:* _Can I kill this Necron Lord?_))

*Diplomacy:* See above post. 
*Military Actions:* Ten scouts are dispatched to seek out and try and assasinate key commanders of the Necron unit at range, and gather information about their forces. No action is taken amongst the squats as the Chapter Master has opened up a Diplomatic message with them.
*Military Movement:*See Above
*Space Actions:* The Main Vanquisher fleet is still searching for the Dark Eldar Craft, and their lost ship, keeping close together after being updated on the Dark Eldar's tactics about preying on lagging ships. Vorax vows not to let another fall, and has got several Veterans on board each ship to command it.


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Shas'o Verriah was completly pre-occupied with the Tyranid fleet as he pondered what to do. He could engage and possibly do heavy damage with a complete first attack but then that leaves his landing operation hindered with the lack of cover. He then could do a full planet strike mission but that would give the Tyranids the first attack. He damned his situation and damned the Entire hive fleet with it.

"Sheeva.." Verriah spoke loud enough for her to hear but not to be overheard from the helmsman.

"Yes commander?" She moved a step closer with curiosity from his lowered voice.

"Were are going planet bound" Verriah spoke softly at first but then his mind ran a few numbers before becoming more absolute. "Air Caste! Bring us in closer to the planet. Launch all drop ships!"

He moved towards the bridge door before turning back to Sheeva. "You Have the Helm now. Command with pride! I'm going planet side with the rest. when the last dropship has deployed I want a full attack against the hive fleet. Use every weapon and if you have too, crash into them then self destruct the core"

Sheeva understood the mission but it did weigh heavy on her mind. "For the greater good commander!"

The door shut behind Verriah with his only response "For the greater good indeed". He immediately was suited into his commander battlesuit and was loaded onto a dropship that was pre-destined for planet side. If he was to die in the up coming battles then he was going to take a few Tyranids with him.

Diplomacy: No beings to negotiate with.

Military Movement: All ground forces and Earth Caste drop to the planet. The main zone for HQ will be in a large clearing with plenty of vision in 360 degrees. The drop zone will still be a bit aways from the Tyranid main forces although still in attacking distance.

Military Actions:
1) Pathfinders are assigned to place 100 Gun drones as booby traps surrounding the open fields of the HQ. They simply sit in the ground like a land mine with camoflauge that represents the surrounding area on top.

2) Broadsides are assigned close knit perimeter knowing their rail-guns can reach far distances in the open fields.

3)Fire warriors are assigned outer perimeter with the hammer heads and battle suits. The outer perimeter is even beyond the "mine field" but not entering any of the forest.

4)Devil fish are used as taxis to bring back squads who have did their shift. The fire warriors switch out for their human counter parts who wear the same armour and shoot the same pulse rifles and carbines(Gue'vesa).

*IF UNDER ATTACK!* Devil fishes are used to carry most rested squads to the action. These taskings will be called QRF or Quick Reaction Force.


Space Actions: Defend the drop ships at all cost! Upon the completion of complete load out, commence full on attack using everything from Rail guns and torpedos to the D-Cannon and waves of fighters. Aim for for important hive ships that seem to be feeding on the most of the Bio-matter from the surface. Anything to majorly slow down the hive fleet!


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

TyrantLord hissed as he felt mothers response. A new hive ship? Good this world would be consumed far faster, and the hive would grow. The psyonic scream had some attention. Perhaps the swarm would need to take that world. But its mind was interrupted. A fleet was approaching. Quickly Tyrantlord sent its telepathic command. To the Lictors on a distant world it gave another command before it roared. Overhead the cloud of flying creatures spun like a tornado. Time to feed.

*Military Movement:*
Galbatorius: Lictors ordered to remove themselves from the combat, but observe from a distance.

*Military Actions:*
Gargoyles, Shrikes, and Harridan assault drop ships in the air as they approach.
 


Silbern said:


> Military Movement: All ground forces and Earth Caste drop to the planet. The main zone for HQ will be in a large clearing with plenty of vision in 360 degrees. The drop zone will still be a bit aways from the Tyranid main forces although still in attacking distance.


Full swarm will overrun the landing area and kill as the ships touch down.
Biovores launch as many spore mines as possible into the area. 
Raveners destabilize the ground beneath larger targets, and pop up assault.
Carnifex/Tyranofex/Pyrovores assault any form of heavy armor.

*Space Actions:*
Counter his fighter swarms with my own deployed fighters.(should be a 3 to 1 match in favor of me)
Fleet will approach in an open spread using biomatter spores to detonate explosives at range.
Boarding organisms assault the smaller ships first.
If the tau ships enter the atmosphere send escorts to 'grapple' them and throw them into the ground (survival after the point is optional as long as they kill the target).
Clear his smaller craft first, if they retreat behind the big one then assault it.
Fire own torpedoes at the largest craft. Release more fighters. 

Request additional space forces from mother, if they are available, to replace inevitable losses


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

Personal...

Sorrow surveyed the attack with relish. Finally, a chance to truly let loose the full force of his wrath with no need to worry about the little things. He put the problem of the Outsider from his mind for the moment and let himself enjoy the task at hand. The living died in droves, his own warrior`s losses seeming unimportant in the grander scheme of things. 

Locking onto a monolith`s portal, Sorrow teleported himself between the upper ribs of the vehicle and watched with a malevolent glee as the humans died before him. But as they drew deeper, the humans defences had become more resilient...

Enough was enough. Linking to every necron on the battlefield, functional and not, and delivered a message.

_'Now living, I shall play a Requiem for you and all your kind!'_

Triggering the Gauss Obliterator, Sorrow leaped down from the monolith plinth as the nearby monoliths began to channel their energies into the primary vehicle. With a point of his bladed polearm, the Monolith fired. 

Sorrow climbed aboard the ruins of an imperial tank and watched with satisfaction as the heart of the human stronghold was levelled. He remained there, lost in contemplation as the monoliths and warriors continued to advance past him...

Perhaps some small sound, perhaps the will of the gods, something alerted Sorrow to the presence of the intruder approaching from behind. He ducked just in time to avoid the initial attack, and took several steps back to gague this new enemy.

It was human, at least in appearance, but the armour the living warrior wore was massive compared to the rest. 

'I am Castol, Librarian of the Vanquisher Astarte’s, and the person who shall take your life.' The living warrior spoke. 

Sorrow did not deign to reply. Instead his simply spun his warscythe into a combat stance and prepared to attack. His foe did likewise with his own weapon, a staff depicting a winged motif at its tip. 

Sorrow struck first, bringing his blade into an uppercut swing intended to strike the warrior`s midsection. Rather than block, the human backstepped and dodged the swing; evidently knowing what the warscythe could do...

The counterattack was stronger than Sorrow anticipated, not strong enough to cause any major damage, but stronger than what a human should be capable of, based on earlier observation. This one was something else. 

_Analyse..._ Sorrow commanded, and the data picked up by his own sensors was transmitted back to the tomb complex for analysis by his Spyder Drone, freeing Sorrow to focus on the fight. Twice more the human struck, one attack was dodged and the second parried by the necron lord`s staff, but this left the human inside his guard. Sorrow noted that the nature of both their weapons made them useless as they now stood face to face, weapon hafts burning against one another as they grappled atop the tank. 

Little by little, Sorrow wrestled the human to his knees. Unless this human had a guardian angel, he would be dead in moments. Sorrow leered down at his foe, savouring every moment of defiance.

ooc: Presumably, Castol is about to zap his way out of trouble, but I`ll leave that to BoK. And no, I`ll phase out if I`m really in trouble!

Military Movement... Attacking Forces continue to advance. Remaining Forces standby, ready to move on my command.

Military Actions... As above, the onslaught continues.

Diplomacy... Message to Lord Shadow...

+++Shadow, I have engage the living upon the surface of my tomb world. However, I have encountered a foe unlike the rest of them, leading me to believe they may have requested reinforcements. 

I request your aid at your earliest convenience.+++

Fleet... As previous. Secure orbit above tomb world.


----------



## xianren (Dec 15, 2009)

Slowly an evil smile spread over Kitaraq's thin lips. It ate at her the way those necrons so easily destroyed her vessels. She couldn't allow that to go unanswered. But... it seemed now was not the time for vengeance.... but hopefully very soon.

"Eliza. Prepare our vessels. I want another one of those mon'keigh ships. Target one of the small cruisers again. This one doesn't need to be very large. In fact for the smaller the better, for what I'll be using it for." She said.

"But mistress." Eliza said. "We don't have enough cloaking devices to..."

"I know what we have!" Kitaraq snapped at the other woman. "What do you take me for? I won't be keeping it with the rest of the fleet. After we board it, I have a special purpose in mind for it."

She turned one of the engineers on the bridge. "Come here." she barked. The young eldar hastily approached. He bowed. "Yes mistress."

"I want you to begin work on a new weapon. I want you to build me an Electro Magnetic Pulse. Something that will destroy all electronics in the burst radius." "Yes ma'am." the engineer mumbled and hurried off.

Kitaraq turned back to Eliza. "That should prove deadly to a race of machines, don't you think?" she laughed at the simplicity of the idea.

*Space Movements:* We'll pace the human fleet, biding our time. When the EMP is ready, we'll attack one of the smaller vessels that's away from the rest of the fleet and capture it. I'll send my engineers over to the ship and install the EMP. That ship will kill all power, including life support, and drift in as close to the necron vessel as it can get. Then they'll blast the hell out of it!!! Hopefully we can turn our systems back on line and get out of there. (I'm remembering the Matrix movies.)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alconol felt the huge loss of his escort ship, the crew of which had died bravely but their souls were now stuck in the warp, they would be damned to the dark Prince of chaos. He slammed his fist on his chair as the necron ship escaped, heavily damaged by the Mon-Keigh.* "Get me in contact with our brother from Ulthwe, tell him that I am committing my forces to a ground assault on the necrons. They will pay for what they have done here.*" He stalked away after receiving conformation from Admiral Yvesh. He would be taking the fight to the necrontyr, him and his beloved warp spiders, his best troops. They would teleport right to the belueged Imperial lines and offer aid.

_"Autarch, we have received conformation the our sister Wraithship the Illieth has arrived from the webway. They will bolster what we have lost here."_ The admiral reported to him as he stalked through the ship. _*"Excellent news, put it on a war footing ready if the necontyr fleet reappears, I am trusting you Admiral."*_ He turned to an Exarch of the striking scorpion shrine and said simply, *"Awake the God of war, we slaughter all who oppose us."*

Request: Avatar of Khaine to help defeat the Necrontyr.

Military Movement, Alconol and 100 warp spiders teleport to the surface, away from the main battle, in case the Imperials fire on them. Rest of forces on the fleet prepare to move to the surface, but will await the orders of the Autarch. All other ground forces are on the planet Yuli 450.

Diplomatic:* "Message to all Mon Keigh forces, This is Autarch Alconol of the Eldar, we know your aggressive stance to our race, but we offer aid in fighting the undying ones. If you accept send me a message and we shall meet in person. If not then we will commit our forces to our own agenda once more.*"

Space Movements: Illieth meets up with the Tears of Isha in high orbit above Yuli 459, away from the Imperial fleets. The rest of the fleet (Asuryan's Might and Crone's thoughts) still in orbit above Yuli 450.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal Section:*

Shadow transited into the space around the black hole, following his co-ordinates. Upon arriving, the Cairn ship groaned slightly, before adjusting to the massive density of the black hole, and counter-acting the force of gravity being exerted. Powering up the tractor, the black hole was reeled into the belly of the Cairn, where it was stored in a pre-prepared chamber, a simple vacuum filled with gauss. It would take a long time for the black hole to eat through the gauss, as it is barely dense at all, and so will not "feed" the black hole any further.

It would also prevent any chance of a super-nova going off inside the ship, a situation Shadow wished to avoid. Firing the engines, Shadow found himself near planet Magnar; but it was destroyed, not magma, filled with holes, sucked dry. Puzzled, Shadow continued, and suddenly found himself once more in the massive C'tan chamber.

The black hole was belched forth from the Cairn, and a titanic nimbus of light filled the chamber. Energy sparked around the cavernous space, cascading down in a fountain of pure power.

The black orb disappeared. Looking on confused, Shadow moved over to another altar, with an orange orb upon it.

"My lord....?"

Suddenly, a four-legged, horned, black humanoid form ripped into existence. Shadow bowed his head in awe of the C'tan; the Outsider was free. A mighty lance appeared in its hands, and it ordered Shadow to claim the lives of the living. Shadow was free to act as he saw fit.

Suddenly, Shadow found himself in space, the Cairn ship fully functional. Shadow knew what he would do.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

With full cloaking fields active, Shadow approached the planet Yuli-459 once more. He knew Sorrow would still require his aid, and Shadow would not abandon this Necron. Not yet, at least. Shadow ordered the Navigator to keep the ship in orbit, and fully cloaked, to not reveal its position. Then, powering up the mass-teleporters, Shadow prepared to deploy his forces. Zooming down onto the planet below, Shadow turned, his army with him, ready to crush the enemy with overwhelming force.

*Military Movement:*

Deploy the following to the surface of Yuli-459 to aid Sorrow in his battle:

- Lord Shadow
- 500 Necron Warriors
- 100 Necron Immortals
- 100 Necron Destroyers
- 15 Monoliths

NB: This leaves a remainder of 200 Warriors, 50 Immortals, 50 Pariahs, and 5 Monoliths aboard the Cairn.

*Diplomacy:*

*Message to Sorrow*:

+++ The C'tan is freed. My forces move to assist. You will no doubt see them shortly; 500 Warriors, 100 Immortals, 100 Destroyers, and 15 Monoliths. I doubt anything could resist such a force. I have also broadcast terms of surrender to our enemies. Of course, we will take no prisoners, but they don't know that. +++

*Veiled Transmission to Imperial Forces on Yuli 459* (or anything capable of picking it up) Note that the transmission is non-detectable and impossible to trace:

+++ This is Lord Shadow of the Necrontyr. Surrender now and we will spare your lives. Leave this system and we will let you walk free. Do not encourage our wrath, or face the consequences. Do not fight because your masters order you to. The choice is yours; live, or die. +++

*Space Action:*

Cairn ship moves into orbit of Yuli-459, fully cloaked.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Blah section: Nilat sat on his couch deep in thought, he was consolidating on who he would ask for re-enforcement's. Tonar was not as he used to be, his false sense that he was in command annoyed Nilat immensely. He had once met a mercenary force of khorne worshippers, their fee was simply a change to shed blood against powerful enemies, they were good fighters and did not easily fail. Another lord Nilat had considered contacting was of the black legion but he had been away from them so long that he would consider himself a separate Millitary force, abbadon had presumed them dead. They were undivided but had no problem fighting with khornites. He would think about it more later, Nilat stood and left the chamber.

"how is the space station faring?"

"it will soon be complete my lord."

"good, we can begin the war of attrition, blood must be spilt however. Send any remaining cultists in the fleet and those here to scout for the alpha legion and kill as many as possible."

Nilat left the room to the waiting thunderhawk that would take him moonside.

Millitary movement: all cultists except those on the moon are sent to scout for the alpha legion.

Military actions: If any alpha legion are found by the cultists they are to attack any production and building and they will go berserk.

Diplomatic actions: n/a

Space actions: fleet holds orbit around the moon.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Squats Ready to Roll*

Hargir walked down the ramp of his massive Leviathan HQ vehicle that was serving as his mobile command center for the moment. He had decided that until things were moving along, that he would need to be at the front; commanding his troops in their entirety. He had followed the tunnel his troops had dug to the surface and had walked out to find a very strange scene unfolding in front of him. 

One of his clan warriors was pumping his muscles and flexing in from of a tall human wearing grey body armor. The human, for his part, kept yelling at the warrior and waving his gun around dangerously. Hargir walked over to the warrior and sucker punched him to the ground; a traditional show of command presence amongst Squats. 

Turning to the giant warrior he said,” My apologies human, it is a thing in our culture to show strength. My name is Warlord Hargir Diamondheart of the Squat Empire. Could you please alert your commander that I wish to parley with him.”

The human looked extremely confused, and walked over to it’s fellow warriors and conferred with a metal machine on the back of one of them. He came back over with the giant carrying the metal machine and it spoke to him. “I understand I am speaking to the race known as the Squats," Vorax began. "I am Chapter Master Adreus Vorax, and I command the Vanquishers Chapter of the Almighty Emperor. I strongly request an alliance to be made, as we have several mutual enemies. Therefore, it would be in our benefit if we were to ally ourselves to destroy these xenos. I am awaiting your response."
Hargir heard the humans speech, and realize it had a rougher tongue to it than he was used to. It seemed these humans had evolved, and grown beyond their normal galactic borders during his time of sleep.

“Very well, Master Vorax was it,” he said speaking into the metal box,“ we shall have an alliance. I have no quarrel with you good human, and you seem like an honorable warrior. We shall be friends. Though I warn you if you have anything to do with the accursed Eldar or the damned greenskin; I will end this friendship and take your head as a trophy.” With that Hargir walked back to his Leviathon and sat down in his golden command chair once more.
What to do, what to do, his next move would be to summon the fleet. 

However, it seemed this would take time. Very well, he could afford to spend some time training. With a push of a button he sent the signal, then ordered his army to retire to the mines for the meanwhile. The humans sat dumbfounded, wondering why the heck these ground humans had come and then left so quickly,

……………………………………………………………………………………….

On Yuli Prime, an ancient mechanism, which had lay dormant for a millennia, awoke with a large creak, and suddenly the once peaceful planet was thrown into chaos as a massiv rift opened in the planets core and tore the land asunder. As the forces doing battle upon it trembled in awe two massive ship, each the size of a continent shot out from the nrift and started towards Yuli- 450 where their master eagerly awaited their arrival.

Forces in Tomb:
1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Miners

Space Forces: 100%


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Requiel felt rage, an emotion he had not felt for a very long time, the Yngir slew his kindred, yet the great devourer grew closer to Yuli-450. "Farseer we are recieving a message from the Autarch, they are engaging the Yngir on the ground." The Farseer made his decision, placing survival before his own feelings. "Admiral, tell the Autarch we have another problem, that I have to deal with, the Devourer draws near to our fortress. But I will leave a parting gift with the Yngir." The psychic emanations of the Witchcannon built up again and fired upon the planets surface where the Yngir were locked in combat with the Mon'Keigh. "Target the area where there are no Mon'Keigh, our kin will need all the help they can get. Send a message to the Wraithgate and tell them to send two ships to these co-ordinates, where we will intercept the devourer and another message to the Seer council, I will need the aid of my brother, Autarch Kaeshir and tell them to send what ever they can, we will meet them at the co-ordinates and we have suffered casualties and face a greater danger". Requiel smiled, knowing the toll the Witchcannon would leave on the Yngir on the Planet, satisfied with the deed Requiel announced to the remaining ships "Into the Webway".

Request: Reinforcements led by Autarch Kaeshir, send whatever is possible.

Military movement: 200 warriors on Yuli-450 are sent into 2 ships in orbit and prepare for battle.

Military Actions: None, as the Ulthwe jump back into the Webway.

Space Action: The Fleet above Yuli-459 make a Webway jump to intercept the Tyranids, the _Eye of Lsathranil_ launches the Witchcannon at the planet's surface where the largest concentration of the Yngir is without slaying any primitives.

Diplomacy: Requiel sends his grievances to Alconol and told them of the Tyranid threat on route to the Ulthwe Wraithgate.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Blah: Varian stood silently his mind deep in thought, squats, they would be here. He knew that they did not pose an immediate threat and from what he could remember from the tutelary engines they had been allies of the Imperium in the past. He would leave them be and let Vorax deal with them, he did not have as many men to spare as the Vanquishers did so he needed to apply them at critical points where they could do the most damage to the enemy. 

"Ardros." he said. His company's chaplain nodded at him, his skull faced helm glinting in the dim light of the bridge, 

"Yes lord?" he asked

"I am heading down to aid the forces against the necron threat. While our brothers have their base here and are relatively safe our allies in the Imperial Guard do not and are in grave danger of being eliminated. I am taking six of the Dragon Claw squads with me along with a detachment of Land Speeders downt to the surface to aid in the defence, you will be in command of the rest of our forces here on our ships, do the Emperor proud." The chaplain nodded as Varian left the bridge.

He turned to the Apothecary that was staying in orbit with him, Velos, "The dark eldar are our main threat now. We will aid our brothers in hunting them down and striking them from this existence." Ardros opened a channel to the Vanquisher's Chapter Master and said, "Lord, I am Chaplain Ardros and have been left in command of the Black Dragons forces left in space whil Varian aids those forces on Yuli-459. Our fleet will aid you in the search for the Dark Eldar and elimination of thier threat." he cut the feed and looked at Velos before ordering the fleet to begin searching for the Dark Eldar and to keep close to the ships of the Vanquishers. Velos smiled under his helm, 

"Lucky for them we are experts at ship to ship combat."

--------------------

Varian sat in the grav harness in one of the drop pods that had shot out of the Dark Wyrm, his elite guard sat across and beside him, each one a veteran of many campaigns and worth more than the average marine four times over. Each had unique armor that they had engraved and added to over their many years of service and each was a Dragon Claw, all of them he had served with since his inception into the Black Dragons chapter. 

The Dark Wyrm had moved close enough to Yuli-459 to allow the drop pods carrying the six squads of Dragon Claws along with their Captain and his elite squad the ability to race towards the surface. It had backed off once they were all out and made its way back to the rest of their fleet where it now sat in the middle of the flotilla like a dark dragon with its broodlings keeping watch over it. 

Varian knew that Ardros was more than capable of finding the dark eldar and dealing with them should they attempt any boarding actions which was why he had left the chaplain in command instead of taking him with him. 

"Ten seconds until impact." said a mechanical voice. His mind cleared.

"Eight seconds." the voice was distant now as his mind focused on the killing ahead.

"Six seconds." his power claws lept to life.

"Four seconds" his flamers ignited into existence, ready to burn the xenos threat.

"Two seconds." He smiled viciously as the thrill of battle shot through him.

"Impact immenent." His body jerked as the thrusters on the bottom of the pod slowed its decent with olympian effort. A loud bang sounded and suddenly daylight was flooding into the pod but he was already moving and out of his seat, his men following behind him power weapons at the ready. 

The other six drop pods had landed relatively close to his and the elite assault veterans of the Black Dragons flew out onto the battlefield on dark wings of smoke and fire. A necron warrior stood in front of him and he killed it mercilessly, cutting it to pieces as he melted it with the heavy flamers attached to his claws, it would not get back up. They had landed in and around a trench line that was being held on the frontline by the Imperial Guard, Vostroyans, good fighting men like the Death Korps, he enjoyed fighting by these men.

His men had come as a shock to the enemy and they had faltered before resuming their attack. The necrons had gauss weapons yes, but his men had increased mobility in the form of jump packs that allowed them to soar above the battlefield and attack like lightning before jumping back to safety. They would not allow the necrons to rebuild, they would be hacked to pieces and burnt in the flames of the Black Dragons before their ashes were finally blown away in the wind. 

Varian opened a channel to the Imperial Commander on Yuli-459, "Commander of the Vostroyans on this planet, I am Captain William Varian of the Black Dragons Fourth Company. We have arrived to aid you in the defense of your base against the foul xenos necrontyr, we have landed north of what we believe to be your command bunker in the furthest trench forward that is still manned by soldiers. We will hold this line, the Emperor Protects." 

Diplomacy: Has moved to aid Imperial forces on Yuli-459

Military Actions/Movements: Captain Varian, his own elite squad, and six squads of Dragon Claws have landed to aid the Imperial guard and Vanquishers against the Necron threat on Yuli-459. As of now the squads are busy attacking necron forces that have engaged allies at close range and eliminating them to free up Imperial gun emplacements and key control points in the trench lines.

Ship movements: The whole fleet is tailing behind the Vanquisher's fleet and aiding them in hunting down the Dark Eldar.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Personal Actions:
Every man aboard the _Ommnisiahs Victory_ trembled as the thunderous roar of her mighty batteries echoed throughout the workings of the ship. Weapons Batteries belched fire into the voids of space as their projectiles burst from the confines of their guns to rain death on the metal inhabitants of the planet below. 

Despite all this Roth Strang could not help but maintain his restless state, peering down at the casualty report presented on a nearby Holo-Pad he cursed under his breath. The battle was not going as well as he had hoped, the men on the ground were taking a beating and it tugged at his every nerve that he could do nothing to stop the unrelenting Necron Horde that pressed its way through the snow on the planet below. The bombardment could only slow them, bellowing some more orders to a few younger officers he managed to press his fears out of his voice.

A thunderous crack rang out amongst the bridge and for a brief moment the eyes of every man gazed out into the stars prying the darkness for some sort of tangible source. They were greeted by a truly spectacular sight, a swiveling portal of the warp from which emerged the gargantuan forms of Imperial transports. As the ships drew closer the insignia of the great Imperial world of Cadia became clearly visible on the transports sides. Men hooted and cheered before quickly being put back into line by a few choice words from Roth. 

_“The Cadian’s are here but don’t let up our boys on the ground still need us!”_

He said before turning to address Cain in a much more suddle tone.

_“Get me a report, I want to know every bloody detail about what their packing to the fight”_

Without uttering a word, Cain simply nodded his head in understanding before turning back to his console to fulfill his Captions orders. It wasn’t long before he swung around again, this time offering a bright Holo-pad to Roth.

“They’re packing nearly as many men as we set off with, I would say that they might even be trying to outshine us if it wasn’t such a desperate situation.”

Snagging the Holo-Pad from out of Cain’s grip, Roth could determine that it was a list detailing all the equipment and men that the Cadia’s had brought with them. He would need something spectacular; gazing down at the list he contemplated what he could send down to the field straight away, something that was assured to win them the battle. One particular item snagged at his attention and once he finally realized what was written at the bottom of the Holo-Pad he recoiled in shock, and it occurred to him that his parents were right, there really was an Emperor watching over them. 
Throwing the pad back to Cain he gave his orders.

_“Bring it down Cain, I need that thing on the ground right now! Tell the Cadian’s to get their arse’s planet side as soon as possible.”_

Casting a glance down at the Holo-Pad to determine what his Caption had been referring to Cain stuttered back his response.

“But…Sir, The things friging huge… it takes the Cog-Boys days to get these things ready for battle!”

Leaping up from his Chair Rothran ran his hands through his hair and threw his Captions hat to the floor.

_“Frak! Who do we know that has the transport capacity to bring her down now?”_

Suddenly an idea popped to mind and Roth shifted his gaze outside the bridge and into the stars beyond. 

_“Cain… get the Eldar on the line”_
---
Within the confines of Kreutz’s shelter, a dozen officers were outraged at their latest political development and raised their voices to be heard above the battle that raged on above their heads. Platoon Commander Jancovitz Foch was at the forefront of the debate and managed to hush the assembled group enough to snap at Kreutz.

“The Eldar, I refuse to cooperate with such foul xenos! Surely they must take us for fools if they think that we will accept their lies!”

Kreutz, angry that one of his officers would raise their voice against him bellowed his retort.

_“__Sit down Foch! I understand your anger but Roth has made a deal, the Eldar will deploy in force. He has given them our word and with our own forces, already pre-occupied_ _we do not possess the strength to combat them. I fear that all we can do is go along with this ‘Alliance’, at least for the time being.”_

Slowly, Jancovitz pulled his fist away from the table and took his seat. The officers fell silent and although their anger still burnt brightly, they were smart enough to not act on it. 

_“Now go to your Platoon’s, this fight is not over yet”_
---
The screams of men and the shrill of artillery arching overhead echoed throughout the battlefield. Chaos had engulfed _Tallision’s Hope _turning it into a blood stained battleground. The Necrons pushed onwards unrelenting and merciless in their slaughter, it was a bleak, desolate situation for man. Still they ensured, fought on clinging to the hope that their deaths were meaningful in the grander scale of things. For many the trenches became their coffins, for others the snow became their burial ground. But the prayers of the faithful finally bore fruition and a hero emerged from the darkness, armor clad and sword unsheathed he rose from behind the hill that the Necrons had not yet passed and beside him stood an army. Cyber-Calvary men mounted upon metal machines, their lances shone in the daylight and together they drew their Laspistols and the armor clad man raised his voice above the din of battle to begin their warcry.

_“FirstBorn!”_

He shouted

_“First into the fight!”_

The Calvary bellowed in return. 
---
Lances tore into the head of the horde as the Necrons meet the cavalries charge head on, mechanical bodies were torn asunder and riders blown from atop their mounts. Kreutz charged in as well, a detachment of Ogryn bodyguards shielding his own flanks. Together the command squad cut a swath through the Necron ranks, Vostroyan men who had become separated from their own groups were able to rally behind the melee and pill in behind the horsemen. 

Without warning, explosions begun to ripple throughout the Necron ranks falling dangerously close to where the combatants were fighting. Overhead Imperial gunships strafed the battleground with rockets and machine gun fire. Each vessel bore the insignia of the Imperial world, Cadia and it brought some much needed relief to Kreutz’s pressured mind. Above the hill emerged the forms of hundreds of fellow Imperials, who came running down crackling off their Lasguns, with the most prominent of the men booming a warcry to inspire their soldiers. 

“For the Emperor and the glory of Cadia, Charge!”

Diplomacy: 
*Response to Eldar:*_ "This is Imperial Navy Admiral Roth Strang, And Boy am I glad you called. Im afraid that meeting in person is currently out of the question, our general is engaged on the ground right now but anything you can do to help is welcome. I promise you that our boys wont be firing at any of your men._
_And one other thing...."_

*Response to Chapter Master Varian:* _"This is Regimental Commander Kreutz Kotaisoz, your assistance is greatly appreciated and it gives me great pride to fight along side you, Im sure that I speak for all of my men when I say that. The Eldar may be in the area but do not fire on them, our forces work together for the time being, there will be time for explanations later."_

Military Movement: Deploy all forces to _Tallision's Hope_

Military Actions: Counter-Charge, take back our Trenches.

Space Actions: Begin Orbital Bombardment of Necron forces, Deploy counter-boarding measure's to prevent further incidents.
Get the Cadian Transports Planetside


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Meh:*
Isamyr glared at the dead creature while the sorcerer investigated it. How could something infiltrate his base. Isamyr of the Alpha Legion, Masters of Infiltration.

Isamyr left, angry. He needed something to calm him. The new Hammer was ready and had been moved into position, all it needed was his word. Isamyr had won the planet, but he still needed to take the Moon. And with the entire enemy fleet in orbit, an invasion would be sucicidal. Looks like it's time for stealth...

Isamyr pondered his options when a vox transmition was sent out saying that Patraich Cultists had been spotted heading towards the base. Isamyr summoned his body guard and Land Raider and moved to where the cultists would attack. He would use kill some cultists as anger managment.


*Diplomacy*: 
Send Message to "Lord" Nilat:

_I am enlightened to see that you have chosen a patron God. Khorne none the less, a fine choice for one of your mental capacity. I pray you do not fail the Blood God.

Speaking of Khorne, I have created a new...weapon to satisfy Khorne's hunger for blood. I call it the Hammer of Khorne. And that is just what it will do. Hammer you and your pathetic excuse of an army into the ground.

How can you hope to gain Khorne's favor, when I controll such a powerful weapon?_

*Military Movement*: 
150 Marines, 5 bikes and 5 vehicles combat Cultists scouts.

All other millitary units move up behind Hammer of Khorne's artillery fire and kill any survivors.

Slaves continues to build/Mine.
Armoury continues to upgrade armor.


Marines on the moon use their camo-cloaks(to hide)and await further orders.

*Military Actions*: 
Fire the Hammer of Khorne on Patriarchs line.


*Space Actions*:
Launch Dreadclaws on to Moon. Inside are the 150 marines still in space. Dreadclaws move back to ships.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Day Eight*

(OCC: Sorry bout that guys, life caught up with me this week. Ok, now it will come down to hero vs hero, and someone’s going to die soon if he doesn’t get his butt in gear, hehehe. Read Bane_of_Kings, Samu3, BlackApostleVilhelm, and Serpion5’s sections for all the action)




Silbern

As the drop ships entered the atmosphere, Verriah checked his gauge one more time, making sure that everything was ok. He soon realized however that his forces were under attack from flying Nid’s that surrounded them. As he watched his holo-display in front of him he saw blips of green disappear as the Nids attempted to slaughter his forces in mid-air. 

“Open up the ramp,” he ordered the Water Caste pilot, and soon he found himself shooting out the rear at flying creatures that pattled the armor of his transport with bio-acid. His forces were being bleed dry and they hadn’t even hit the ground yet. Damn his foolishness, he should have seen this coming. 

“Two minutes till impact, please strap yourself in commander.” Verriah turned towards the ramp, firing at a pair of gargoyles that tried to enter the bay. He fired a missile out into a clump of creatures that were devouring a ship nearby. He turned back towards the pilot,” I will make a jump, make an emergency fly-by over the landing area.

As the ship came down low, Veriah jumped with his body guard, activating his jump jets to slow his decent. He was still shooting at the creatures as they swarmed towards him like a relentless tide of horror. Acid hit his armor, leaving small hole here and there, but luckily the extra armor protected him from the enemies powerful weapons. His men, however, weren’t so lucky as many of them fell dead from the sky and others crashed as their landing ships were demolished or devoured alive. It seemed that they would all be destroyed before even completing the landing.

Suddenly the earth beneath him began to shake with ferocity that Verriah had never felt; for even his suit couldn’t compensate. He saw in the distance a mountain just split in half, just like thatl; like the hand of God himself. Even the Nids were affected, for many of them tried to cover what he could only take to be their ears; some exploded because of the vibration. 

The shaking subsided and was replaced by a massive shape, no two, shooting out of the rift that had been created by the quake. “What evil magic’s is this,” he turned to his second,” have all the troops finish landing and create a perimeter; NOW!” He turned back to killing his foes, glad to see that the quake may have actually saved what remained of his forces. Soon the war would begin.

…………………………………………………………………………………………………….

In space the Tau faired no better as their fleet moved to engage the enemy fleet. The massive Hive ship had disgorged numerous space creatures, if they could be called that, that were hampering the Swordfish and Lance fighters that dueled with them. Shas’o Sheeva stood on the bridge commanding the small fleet as they moved in closer for the kill. Already a destroyer had been taken out, but at the cost of numerous enemy beast being destroyed. 

However, as Sheeva could see, the battle was falling into the enemies favor with the massive amounts of creatures it had, and it seemed to be making more as the battle progressed. The carrier had sent out its last remaining fighters and space bomber and yet more enemy came forward. The only hope was to destroy the Hive ship before it could call for more creatures from its bowels. 

“Charge the D-Cannon and prepare to fire. Have the “Blue Heavens” move to our flank and cut off that light ship of theirs. Flight commander, “she spoke into the comms unit,” don’t let them come any closer. Hold your ground and take out all incoming flights of enemy creatures.”

“For the Greater Good,” came the reply and she turned back towards the holo-map that she had out. It seemed that her cruiser had held the enemy off over the landing ships, but they had since engaged the ship itself and it was apparent that it wouldn’t last too long.

“D-Cannon ready M’am, firing,” the fire control officer reported as a massive lance of blue energy leaped out from the nose of her craft. It struck off target, killing a massive creature ship off the left towards the cruiser.

“Adjust the firing output and prepare to fire again, hold them off damn it.” Sheeva only hoped her commander fared better on the planet’s surface.

So you have rushed in and lost a large portion of your force. In addition, a large enemy force moves in on your landing site. What will you do?


Forces in Space: 

100 Earth Caste Workers

Forces on Ground:

Yuli Prime:

632 Infantry
13 Vehicles

Space Force: 62%

Tau’nuhan is destroyer by Kraken ship
Cruiser Tau’s Pride has taken serious damage
Escort ship “Shas’o Fue has taken minor damage

Casualties:

378 Infantry
7 Vehicles

……………………………………………………………………………………………………….

BlackApostleVilhelm

As Varian carved his way through the Necron ranks, he realized that they had touched down in the wrong position. They were on the wrong side of the base, fighting a flanking force that was trying to encircle the Guard. They needed to shift their position; and fast.

“Men, with me, fight your way towards the base,” Varian roared as he cut down another Necron with bolter fire. He turned, waving his arms in a circle, and his forces pin wheeled around and started towards the rear base. Varian could see an additional Necron force there, and hoped to the Emporer that his ships were standing by for orbit bombardment; for they would need it.

Varian jumped over a bunker and catapulted back onto the open field, grabbing a small squad nearby and charging a group of Necron ahead of them. The two sides crashed in a massive fury of death and Astarte’s were impaled and Necrons decapitated. Varian spun and sliced another in half, emptying his clip into a third’s head.

It was then he noticed two Necrons, one lying down and another hovering over it, off to his extreme left. He grabbed his weapons and started to make his way over to them; intent on cutting the head from this snake early on.

So what’s your next move?

Forces in Space:

896 Infantry
18 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 100%

Casualties

104 Infantry
2 Vehicles

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Xianren

Kitaraq stood in her chamber, toying with the human she held captive there. He was a strong one, having not died on her or even come close to death, and she wondered if all the giant armored warriors of the Mon’Kiegh had such stamina; for they would make great play things.

A hum indicated that the EMP was ready, and that Kitaraq needed to return to her command post, so she ascended in her throne to the bridge. The Mon’Kiegh were still unaware of her position it seemed, and she was ready to make her next move. Soon she would ride herself of one troublesome foe, then move to kill the next.

So what’s your next move?

Forces in Space:
910 Infantry
20 Vehicles
700 Slaves

Space Fleet: 72%(you have three ships and the captured Mon’Kiegh cruiser, fitted with a cloaking device)

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Samu3

Kruet fought left and right, killing Necron after Necron as they poured into the inner defense lines and communication trenches. Soon everywhere he looked there was fighting, or dying as Necrons marched over the bodies of the decease. He ducked and grabbed a Necron by the neck, ramming his sword into its chest and thrusting upwards; sending green sparks showering in all different direction. He reversed it and impaled a Necron behind him, then pushed it off his sword with his boot. He grabbed a grenade off a nearby troop and through it into a bunker, walking past as it exploded and kill both its occupants.

Kruet fought his way to the command center, the only secure location left on the base. As he walked in he threw a Necron off a sentry and decapitated it with one swift stroke. He walked into the comms center, ignoring the salutes he received and grabbed the private sitting down at the unit.

“What’s the status on those fething reinforcements soldier,” he roared.

“SSSir, ttthey are deploying aaaassss we speak, but they won’t arrive ttttill tomorrow Commissar.”

Stood there, realizing that now they were up a creak without a paddle forward and….”

“Sir, there are no reserves left, another Necron force appeared behind us and has engage our rear defenses.”

Kruet just stood there, the reality sinking in that they might be defeated. He turned to his men, and started to issue commands to set up a perimeter, but his soldiers just stood there; daed. 

“Move it you ball of frakking feth, what are you waiting for; an invitation?”

“But sir, we are going to be overrun, why should we fight, maybe they will let us surrender.” Enrage Kruet walked over to the man, grabbed him, pulled out his pistol, and shot the man through the head. He turned to the rest of his men in the command center.

“We are soldiers of the Emperor. And we do not even think o surrender. We will fight, and die; taking as many of these fucking Xenos as possible. Now get too it.”

Kruet turned around, looking at the tactical display as the building shook from a massive explosion, wondering what he was going to do.

Force in Space

None

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

298 Guard Infantry (First- Seventh Platoons)
5 Vehicles
Heavy Mortar Platoon
Archmagos Severus 

Space Forces: 87% 

Casualties:

402 Infantry
3 Vehicles
HQ base has taken 23% damage


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Bane_of_Kings

“Very well, Master Vorax was it,” Vorax heard the Squat commander speaking into the vox unit,” we shall have an alliance. I have no quarrel with you good human, and you seem like an honorable warrior. We shall be friends. Though I warn you if you have anything to do with the accursed Eldar or the damned green skin; I will end this friendship and take your head as a trophy.”

The comms unit cut off abruptly before Vorax could reply to the Squat commander; very rude creatures indeed. No matter, he had his alliance, and since the Squat didn’t know about the Eldar perhaps it was good he wasn’t helping them yet. Vorax had bigger issues at hand, for the Necrons were on the edge of over-whelming the Guard on the surface and his men had still neither not found hide nor hair of the elder pirates who had made off with the Guilliman’s Pride. 

As Vorax fumed silently his aid came up to him with a midshipmen in tow; they stopped and saluted. “My Lord, Midshipmen Gavoir here may have come up with a solution to tracking the elder pirates if you will listen.”

“Speak,” Vorax commanded and the midshipmen bowed nervously, visibly shaking before his Lord, as he explained. “I have found a way that we could potentially track the pirate Eldar ships that stole the Guillimans Pride. As I’m sure your Lordship is aware that the engines on ships give off a radiation signature. I think I have tracked down the Eldar fleet that stole our ship, as well as the ship itself using the radiation signature left by there engine’s wake.”

“Excellent,” Vorax nodded, happy to hear some good news for a change. “So where are they?”

“That’s just it my Lord, according to my data, they are right in besides us so to speak.”

The data appeared on the holo-map and Vorax took a step back as he saw they were no more than 1000km away from him; cloaked and unaware that they had been detected. Vorax recovered quickly, realizing this was an opportunity he could not pass up. 

“Move as if we have not seen them, also do not contact the Black Dragons as any communication could be intercepted.” As his men went about he smiled, and relished the thought of grabbing that elder pirate leader by the scruff of her neck.

…………………………………………………………………………………………..

Down on the planet’s surface the story was completely different however. As Castol dueled with the Necron leader, it became apparent that he was tiring from the fatigue of the fight, but the Necron had not slowed its pace down one bit. Castol parried a back hand, and then flipped over his opponent who grabbed him and flip him over onto his back; where he barely managed to dodge a downward thrust of the large scythe. He stood up and lunged forward, missing by a few inches, and rolled as he dodged a nasty underhanded thrust from the Necron as it swooped it’s war scythe down to decapitate him. It was here that Castol made a serious, and fatal, mistake by trying to swing around to his opponent’s blind side.

The Necron easily twisted its light form around and impaled him upon the scythe, blood dripping from Castols mouth. Castol looked up, blinking the blurriness from his eyes as his life drained away slowly; being sucked in by whatever dark magic the Necron possessed. Castol, pulling himself up the length of the scythe’s blade. He looked into the eyes the the Necron Lord and spat,” Porro Ago Emporer.”

With that Castol summoned up all the psychic energy within him and let it stream out in a massive explosion that consumed him and the Necron Lord.

………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Captian Finkyen stood atop the lone Land Raider in the massive formation of Vanquishers as they neared the battlefield. It was apparent that the guard would not last much longer if the assault continued. He had ordered his men into a full charge, the massive wave of grey wading into the Necron lines; fighting with the legions of metal skeletons and hovering Destroyers. Scores of Necron dead lay scattered at his feet, but just as many Astarte’s lay dead or dying. The few Apothecaries were running out of morphine and drugs to give the dying, and soon were reduced to cutting the gene seed out of the living before the Emperor’s Kiss could be applied.

Soon the Vanquishers found themselves surrounded, the Necron force encircling them with Monolith bombardment to where they formed a hexagon. It seemed that soon they would all perish at the xeno’s hands.

Boom, Boom, Boom, and drop pods came raining down from the sky, new Vanquisher reinforcements of the 8th Company surging out to help their brethren. The Necrons, not sure how to deal with the new threat, were easily divided down the middle, and the two forces met in the middle of the battlefield. That is where Captian Finkyen stood now, aboard the Land Raider as it fired at multiple enemies in all directions.

Finkyen had ordered a retreat back into the Guard base as the enemies Monoliths came closer to them. Massive green explosions pocketed the area in front of him as the Astarte’s fell back in an orderly retreat to the parked Rhino’s and Predator tanks. A Vindicator nearby fired it’s last remaining missile at a dying Monoliths, causing it to explode taking some Necrons with it. 

As they fought through the Necron ranks and reached the first trench they exited the Rhino’s and dove into the trenches, setting up lanes of fire while they waited for the Necrons to come.

Only they didn’t; they just sat there, some of them turning to the east where a battle was happening near the location they had just come from. Finkyen wondered what was going on over there. 

So your reinforcements arrive, only to be beaten back into the very trenches the guard held earlier. Whats your next move??


Forces in Space:

5 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

4 Scouts
234 Marines (4th, 8th, 9th Company’s)
6 Vehicles

Yuli- 450

321 Marines (2nd, 3rd, 5th Company’s)
20 Scouts
3 Vehicles
100 Settlers

Space Force: 76% 

3 Strike Cruisers, 1 Battle barge under Vorax command is on the edge of the system

Casualties:

214 Marines
5 Vehicles
4 Scouts

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Warsmith7752

Nilat sat in his command center, pleased to see his cultists killing in Khorne name. He needed to prove his loyalties to his new patron god and blood of these traitorous retches would do just fine. He sat and saw the reports coming in, noticing that his luck seemed to have turned around, and that his cultists were inflicting more damage than he thought would occur. This was good news indeed.

The moon base would soon be done, within a day or two, and then he could start bleeding the alpha Legion dry with his new massive weapon. Nilat got up and braced himself as another massive shock rocked the HQ center again, signaling another hit by the Legions new doomsday weapon.

The cannon was a problem, one he would have to rid himself of. If he didn’t kill it, he would slowly loose all his forces on the planet’s surface, and would find himself on the defensive again. 

Nilat got up, and walked outside to the battle line, sending words of unholy encouragement to his troops in the name of Khorne, hoping the god of blood was looking down upon his new champion this day. Nilat felt another massive quake as a massive explosion ripped the head off a hilltop nearby. He needs a new plan, and quick.

So what now, what’s your next move, how about that enemy cannon? Will you attack or not?

Forces in Space: 

None

Forces on Ground:

Galbatorious:

259 Infantry( 191 Marines, 10 Havoc’s, 40 Ashen)
17 Vehicles

Galbatorious Moon

500 Cultists
50 Berserkers
100 Slaves

Space Forces: 100% Holding Pattern in synchronized orbit above your base.

Casualties:

41 Marines, 5 Ashen elites, 30 Havoc’s, 3 Vindicators

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

G0arr

TyrantLord felt the enemy fleet moving in, the Hive ship moved to respond to this new threat to the Hive. TyrantLord sent a notion of caution to the beast, hoping it wouldn’t be too reckless in its pursuit of the enemy. In the meanwhile his forces were gathering more bio-mass for the war effort, and new warriors were being constructed as he thought about this. 

He was moving with his horde towards where the metal creatures were landing, his flying creature had gone ahead to kill as many as possible. Soon they would feast, all would feast; even he.

Suddenly the ground below him started to shake violently and he saw a mountain split open as a massive shape, no two, shot out of the planet and towards the sky. TyrantLord was fascinated, but lost interest as he fell over; crushing a unlucky gaunt beneath his bulk. Finally, after gaining his balance once again, he saw that the way to his foe was blocked by a massive gorge that had appeared. 

He realized that we was going to need spores for this, and sent a mental command to the Hive ship and in a few minutes a massive creature slammed into the surface and unfolded, it’s one eye looking TyrantLord in the face.

“Fill,” was the only command he sent, and the creature moved to the gorge, and spread itself across the massive rift; bridging it and allowing TyrantLord to cross.

Now to crush his enemy!

………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

The Hive ship had been engaged for awhile now when it got the command from it’s superior Hive mind commander. After releasing the creature, the Hive ship renewed its attack, releasing more spores and sending new swarms of fighter creatures towards the metal creatures that assaulted it. 

It felt it’s front Kraken creature sputter and die as it grabbed onto an enemy ship and self-destructed. To it’s right it felt a massive spike in psychic energy as a beam lanced out and destroyed another Kraken escort creature. It’s lighter ship creatures were falling like rain drops in a storm, and it’s fighter creatures were starting to die as quickly as well. Therefore the Hive ship renewed it’s attack, bringing more spores to bear, closing for the kill as it targeted the large metal ship that was the source of all it’s pain.

So you were slowed, but closing in on your enemy. And in space the battle is a stalemate, so how will you proceed?

Forces in Space:

None

Forces on Ground:

Magnar:

100 Warriors 

Yuli Prime:

1698 Warriors
7 Vehicles (Warriors)
1 Swarm Lord

2 Lictors on Yuli- 459
5 Lictors on Galbatorious
4 Lictor on Yuli- 450

Space Force: 100%

Casualties: 
238 Warriors(mainly Gargoyals)

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

Farseer Ulthris

Requiel watched as the Witchcannon fired towards the surface of the planet, striking it and taking with it w good two Monoliths from the Eastern Necronian Army. It seemed that two Necron forces had now fully encircled the Mon’Kiegh’s base and were moving in for the kill.

Requiel sent a message to Alconol, wishing him well and telling him that he was moving to meet the Great Devourer that was nearing their bases back on Yuli- 450. As Requiel prepared to move his force through the Web way gate he received an awkward message from his base.

It seemed an ancient foe, or ally, had made them known to the Mon’Kiegh, for the Squats had come from below the planet’s surface and there massive ships were heading there as he read it. He would need to be wary of them, for though they were not an old enemy, it seemed they held a grudge against them for an unfortunate choice the his ancestors made millennia ago.

Requiels ship jumped into the Webway and came out the other side; only to find a massive battle already in motion. A race of blue humanoids he had never seen were battling the Great Devourer as they watched, and were starting to loose badly.

So now what, you have arrived, but a battle is already attacking place. What will you do?

Forces in Space:

Yuli- 459

100 Warriors
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

500 Warrior
10 Vehicles

Space Forces: 80%

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

Serpion5

Sorrow swung the war scythe around as the human lunged forward to make a killing blow. He parried expertly and side stepped, letting the bulking creature stumble past him and turn in rage towards him. Sorrow was tired of playing with this creature, and finally made his moved as the creature came in again for a reversed backstroke. 

He reversed the scythe in the opposite direction and rammed it into the creature, taking a step back as he looked at his handy work. That’s was too easy, not even a challenge, and sorrow, disgusted, grabbed the scythe and started to pull it out when the creature stopped him.

It pulled itself up the length of the blade towards him, placing a hand on it’s chest saying,” Porro Ago Emporer.” Sroow’s sensors read a sudden massive build up of energy in the creature, something he had not detected before, and his world around him exploded as the creature self-destructed with him. He felt himself flying through the air and his body crashing into the ground on the opposite side of the base as his world tried to reorient itself. 

As he got his sensors back online, his vision returned, and he felt a sudden shock as he saw a fresh new Legion standing right in front of him. The Wraith Lord from earlier floated before him; looking him in the eye eagerly.

“What have we here,” Lord Shadow spoke.

So what’s your next move, your forces are being depleted, but you are demolishing the enemy base. After your last fight you find yourself moderately damaged, and at the hands of Shadow, what will you do?

Forces in Tomb World:

200 Warriors

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

740 Infantry
16 Monoliths

Space Force: 100%

Casualties:

210 Infantry
1 Monolith

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… .

Anfo

“Fire,” came the command and the ground shook once more and an massive ball of fire and death shot outward into the sky towards the Wardens lines. Isamyr was impressed with this new weapon of mass destruction, eager to use it on future campaigns against his foes. For now he was content to watch the massive explosion off in the distance as the shell hit home somewhere in his enemy’s lines.

Isamyr had decided to commit to a full frontal attack, sending in all his first wave in and then slowly advancing on the enemies line with overwhelming force. Blood for the Blood 
God!!!

So what’s your next move, you will soon attack, any special plans?


Forces in Space:

4 Vehicles

Forces on the Ground:

Galbatorious:
773 Marines
2 Havocs
5 Bikers
15 Vehicles
200 Slaves
1 Hammer of Khorne

Space Force: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Lord Rambo

As Alconol sat in his vacuum-tight seat the ship descended into the lower atmosphere towards the landing area. He thought of the risk that was to be involved in this next mission as he would sacrifice one of his best warriors to become the living Avatar of mighty Khaine. Then they would take these Necron down and eliminate the threat they played to the galaxy once and for all in this system.

As the ship touched down Alconol unstrapped himself and walked out into the fridged air of the polar caps. Funny that the Mon’Kiegh would choose such an inhospitable place to have a base; and for a field of battle. Well, they were dumb, as dumb as their ancestors, and would soon be dealt with in due time. As they prepared the ritual circle, Alconol started to chant the ancient language of the elder, the origins from which they had come from when created by the Ancient Ones. 

Suddenly the warrior kneeling in the center spasmed and rose into the air; arms outstretched as his skin turned red. He rose, then plunged back down into the ground where a massive explosion of blood and lava exploded as a massive creature with a metal face stood up. With inlaid gems, a massive sword, and a growl the sound of crackling thunder, the Avatar Khaine roared his approval. He turned westward, and started to walk towards the sounds of battle.

Alconol ordered his men to follow, knowing soon that blood would flow. 

Forces in Space:

None

Forces on the Ground:

Yuli- 459

100 Warp spiders
2 Wraithlords
100 Dire Avengers
25 Jetbikes
25 Shinning Spears
25 Bonesingers
2 Fire Prisms
1 Wave Serpent

Yuli- 450:

75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

Yuli Prime:

Kendra
10 Warlocks

Space Force: 72%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… 

Farseer Darvaleth

Shadow found himself suddenly in space by the whim of the Outsider, and he knew what must be done. He had his ship cloak immediately before anyone noticed where it was. Slowly, surely, he positioned it right above the polar cap of the planet. As he did, he teleported his forces down to the other side of the fighting where he hopefully would have the element of surprise.

As they materialized, it seemed that the living had not expected this, for they were all embroiled in fighting the other Necron Lord on the other side of the base. He had achieved it, and the living workers fled in terror as his forces rumbled over the first layer of constructs. 

As he walked forward a massive explosion on his left launched a dark shape into the air which flew up and landed down close to him. On closer inspection, he saw it was the other Necron Lord, Sorrow, and that he had been very badly damaged by some force.

“Well well, what do we have here,” shadow said, enjoying the delicious irony in the statement.

So what now, you are here and ready to fight, what’s your next move? In addition, will you help sorrow, or kill him, or perhaps just leave him; what will you do?

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Monoliths
100 Scarabs


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

Personal...

Sorrow parried several rapid strikes from the semi human warrior and turned the next one aside from the human`s left. Before the warrior could right itself Sorrow delivered a kick to its lower leg then quickly spun to swing his warscythe in a devastating downward stroke. In that brutal attack, the human found itself bereft of its right arm and the deadly staff it had been wielding... 

Turning and snarling with rage, the human began to roar and swing its remaining hand towards Sorrow`s head. Sorrow backstepped and, tiring of this now pointless duel, thrust his warscythe forth and impaled the human through its midsection.

Leering into the dying creature`s face, Sorrow watched in anticipation of its demise. But it did not die... 

Roaring with a mix of pain and hatred, the alien pushed itself forward down the weapon`s haft, before speaking in a language Sorrow did not recognise;

_'Porro Ago Emporer...' _

Sorrow was aware of a rapid build up of energy emanating from within the human, energy that was not present before. Before Sorrow could react, his sensors were suddenly overloaded with noise and light.

...

...

...

A faint flicker of light, noise, and then the sensors began to return to full functionality. The command link had been momentarily severed, and Sorrow noticed that communication had become more difficult.

_'What have we here?'_ A familiar voice spoke a short distance away. Sorrow turned with some difficulty and attempted to stand. His left leg was shattered, and his right arm was damaged from the elbow down. His neck joints creaked and spewed sparks as he looked up and saw Lord Shadow hovering before him. Shadow`s fleet had finally arrived! 

'Lord Shadow...' Sorrow began, his vocal functions diminished. 'I require... repairs-' A mass of machine gibberish interrupted the voice before he could finish. 'Phase function damaged... Cannot... teleport.'

Military Movement...

Command Link momentarily severed. All units continue as previously instructed.

Military Actions... 

Command Link momentarily severed. All units continue as previously instructed.

Diplomacy...

Need help from Shadow. Request spoken directly. :wink:

Fleet Actions... 

Command Link momentarily severed. All units continue as previously instructed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*A/N:* _Note that the Fourth Company is commanded by Betheor Kai, and the eigth company is led by Xavier Epsilon, consisting entirley of assault squads, known as the Assault Company. The Ninth Company is led by Captain Vladimir Nelis, and compromises entirley of Devastator Squads. At no point is there a captain called Finkyen._

*Blah:* On Board _Volturis_, things were getting pretty tense. Chapter Master Vorax was already angry about the loss of the Librarian Castol, who did have potential to raise himself high in the chapter's librarius. Meanwhile, the Chapter Master had just recieved word of the new arrivals on yuli-459. The Devastators were taking up position working in unison with the Assault Company, laying down heavy fire as they advanced. The Fourth was still faring well, despite the annihlation of the seventh. _'They shall be remembered'._, thought the Chapter Master. _'If we are to survive this blasted campaign. How, how can there be so many traitors and xenos in one blasted place? I begin to regret sending my men to Yuli-459, we should have stayed on Yuli-450. There, we could have prehaps brought more time for more chapters to answer our call.'_

When the fleet, which consisted of three rapid strike cruisers and the Battle Barge, joined by the Black Dragons Chapter's fleet. Hopefully, they would be of some use in the boarding action that was inevitable. The adeptus astartes fleet were nearing the still unaware Dark Eldar, and it was perfect for an assault. Vorax vowed that he himself would take the field of battle, as he had not done, for such a long time. Not since... Not since Theddadus, where he had seen his brother, Rawen Vorax, cast down by a Dark Eldar leader. This was his reason for hunting the pirates, and this was his reason for doing so. "Give the word, we're going to take those bastards down with everything we have. Once the dust is clear, if any xenos are still standing, every veteran aboard this ship will go and finish the job. Including any astartes, and any Dreadnought left. That's an order, and see to that it is done. Hopefully, the Black Dragons will get the message and join us."

"But, sire, if we send any communications to our Rapid Strike Vessels, the xenos will know that we're coming."

"I know," retorted Vorax. "They will not have time to react."

Moments later, after the communications had been sent, the entire payload of the Vanquishers fleet unleashed every weapon they could muster at the xenos. Crying out with one voice, across all of the fleet, the inhabitants yelled, "Imperial Honour! Imperial Glory! Imperial VICTORY!"

++++

*Officially Requesting:* Aid from the White Scars, who have been told to arrive near the Dark Eldar Position and aid the Vanquishers in the cleansing of the Dark Eldar.

*Military Movement:* the Adeptus Astartes fleet attacks the Dark Eldar fleet with every weapon it can muster. If the fleet is still standing at the end, every veteran including Vorax will board the Dark Eldar Fleet, going for the biggest as they presume this is where the Dark Eldar leader is. Their one aim is to kill the commander, and then destroy the rest of the fleet. If they encounter the Dark Eldar leader, Vorax (In Terminator Armour, with two lightning claws), will fight the leader directly. Terminators will aid him. Remaining Librarian and Chaplain, both clad in Terminator Armour, will aid him as well.

*Military Actions:* On Yuli 459, Set up a perimiter around the Guard Defence. Request aid from the Squats to send any avaliable reinforcments to Yuli 459, and if they have any space forces, tell them to help cleansing the Dark Eldar. 

*Space Actions:* All Vanquishers Fleet assault unsuspecting Dark Eldar. 

IMPERIAL HONOUR
IMPERIAL GLORY

*IMPERIAL VICTORY!*


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: EH, you say I still have all my forces in space when I have deployed the following already:
Lord Shadow
- 500 Necron Warriors
- 100 Necron Immortals
- 100 Necron Destroyers
- 15 Monoliths

I'll just take it as a typo and move on. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Personal Actions:*

Shadow's army hit the surface of Yuli-459. They had flanked around the back of the Imperial base, meaning whilst Sorrow's force hit it front on, Shadow would strike from the rear. The base would be crushed between the two forces, and be utterly obliterated. In the meanwhile, Shadow would order the Cairn to launch its Seeker-Shark Missiles; utterly deadly, these warheads used gauss atoms, but made them undergo uncontrolled fusion, resulting in a cataclysmic explosion. But the real strength of them lay in their un-traceability; their launch was silent, they could not be detected, and the Cairn ship wouldn't even have to uncloak to use them. Rare and highly valuable though they were, Shadow deemed their use necessary to bring the battle to a swifter conclusion.

Preparing to communicate with the Navigator, Shadow was abruptly stopped by the mangled form of Sorrow landing beneath Shadow. Peering down, Shadow saw the Necron was badly damaged.

_"Lord Shadow.....I require r-repairs.....cannot teleport...."_

Shadow smiled to himself, before hovering down closer to the body of Sorrow. Bringing his face right up to Sorrow's, Shadow whispered.

"Of course, ally. You shall be repaired, and you shall see the power I command."

Shadow placed his Ghost's Talons upon Sorrow's chest, and suddenly Sorrow disappeared in a flash of green light. He had been teleported back to the Cairn ship, where immediately Tomb Spyders began to repair his body. At all times, he was to be escorted by 20 Necron Warriors. Shadow made sure of this in a message to the Navigator.

Turning back to the battlefield, Shadow ordered his assault:

Immediately, two flanks of 50 Destroyers each zoomed around the sides of the force, guarding the flanks and bombarding anything in range with their fearsome Guass Cannons.

Shadow takes a central position to the force, surrounded by his bodyguard of 100 Immortals, as well as 5 Monoliths.

The 500 Necron Warriors make up the bulk of the force, comprising of the front-assault of 300 Warriors, the rear-guard of 100 Warriors, and the active-reserves of the final 100 Warriors.

Of the remaining 10 Monoliths, 5 are in the frontal assault, and 5 are part of the active-reserves; the two groups of 5 monoliths rotate so as to repair and re-energise whilst the other monoliths are on the front, increasing their survivability by a colossal amount. They use their teleporters to swap once one group is ready to replace the other or if the front-line group requires immediate (if temporary) withdrawal. This method is also used for up to 100 Necron warriors at a time.


Finally, Shadow called down his ace card; the Seeker-Shark missiles, four in total, silently slipped out of the Cairn's silos, heading directly for the Imperial base. The firepower unleashed was massive, and the damage it would cause; only time will tell.

*Military Actions:*

Shadow's force of:
- 500 Necron Warriors
- 100 Necron Immortals
- 100 Necron Destroyers
- 15 Monoliths

...is deployed and attacks the rear of the Imperial base on Yuli-459. Their formation is described in the Personal Section, along with their strategy.

In addition, 4 highly powerful guass-nuclear Seeker-Shark missiles are fired at the Imperial Base. Note that the whole idea of these missiles is their stealth; they can't be detected whilst being launched from the Cairn, nor does radar pick them up; you can _see_, but by then it's far too late.

*Space Action:*

Maintain position and full cloaking. Launch 4 Shark-Seeker guass-nuclear warheads at the Imperial base; note this is NOT detectable! I don't want another space engagement, otherwise I'd fire my Voidreaper at the base and completely screw it!

Also, we have a guest aboard; Sorrow his being repaired aboard the ship, constantly escorted by at least 20 Necron Warriors.

Note that there are 50 Pariahs, 50 Immortals, and 200 Warriors, and 5 Monoliths on the Cairns ship at this time. (including Sorrow's baby-sitters).

*Diplomacy:*

- Sorrow's plea for aid acted upon, and repairs given - directly communicated to Sorrow himself, no transmission required.

- Petition for support sent to the Outsider; Shadow has both sent this message with his ship, encrypted of course, in the hope the Outsider can hear, but has also made the thought inside his mind; perhaps the Outsider has some sort of direct link to Shadow.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Blah section: Something had to be done, his fortress was being torn apart by his own gods weapon in the hands of the cowardly alpha legion. It was not acceptable in the slightest, but of course Nilat had a plan, he always had a plan.........

Nilat stepped from the thunderhawk into the cruisers landing bay, 100 cultists stood before him ready to die for their lord. Nilat waved an order at a marine who barked at his troops who opened up with a volley from their boltguns. As the souls perished Nilat then signaled to a daemonhost who began creating a portal, behind it Nilat could see a daemon with a terrible smile across his face look through at the chaos lord.

Some of the younger marines trembled in fear but Nilat and his bodyguard stood unnerved. The prince stepped through the portal followed by a force of bloodletters.

"welcome Walzaar, I require your assistance in dispensing some of the cowardly alpha legion. As you know I do not have the Millitary strength to win outright but thanks to my spaceport I will choke him in his own dust and win the war of attrition."

"so why do you need me, if you truly are as mighty as you sound then I am here for nothing."

"morale daemon, morale......."

Nilat gestured to the waiting hell talons to his men and set about activating his own. Before he closed the doors he turned and said,

"I assume you can get yourself planetside balzaar but if you require transport my thunderhawks are available.

Millitary movement: all forces withdraw from Hq and up to main cruiser (void shields are left active) then all forces use drop pods to arrive planetside.

Millitary actions: ALL forces assault forces around the hammer of khorne, emphasis on stealing the hammer and using it against the alpha legion. Forces assisted by occasional barrages from ordinance weapons.

Requesting units to be produced and included in forces.

Diplomacy: n/a

Space actions: all fleet Assist main forces with occasional barrages against the alpha legion.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Anarchy was the only word to describe it, everywhere explosion’s sent ripples through the earth and men went flying. Those who were left fought a losing battle encircled by strange mechanical beings they had forgot all else, the cries of the wounded went unheeded and the officer’s that bellowed for the men to rally were ignored. Instead those that are willing to embrace death huddled in corner’s and awaited the mechanical horde, other’s choose to die fighting and lay in the snow slamming home power-pack after power-pack. 

Kreutz watched the Chaos unfold from the viewing point in his command bunker, his mind still coming to terms with the fact that this battlefield may be his last. Taking a com’ bead from the desk he left the relative safety of the command bunker to feel the soft crunch of snow under his boot’s once more. He was going to have to rally the men, for glories sake.

_“Firstborn!”_ he announced _“Remember the heresy; remember the sins of our fathers, when the Emperor called and we did not answer. Remember the dept we owe, that bind’s our fates to his for it is paid in our blood! Give the Emperor what is long overdue, for even now this dept stands. Die on this hill today with honour and we shall be free men!”_

Sending a few round’s from his bolt pistol down range, he backed into the Command bunker to hail the Navy. He was greeted by the gruff but stern voice of Admiral Roth Strang.

“Imperial Navy, Roth Strang here what do you need?”

Kreutz hesitated briefly as he thought of his family, they still resided above aboard the flagship _Ommnissiah’s Victory._

_“Roth, I am sure you know the situation. If all else fail’s then… I think you know what to do.”_

There was a brief moment of silence as both commanders’ came to their own mutual understanding.

“It would be my honour”

With that Kreutz cut the link and joined his men outside.

Dilpomacy: Inform's the Space Marine's and the Eldar of Kreutz's end game plan.

Requesting as many men as Vostroya can provide, Vostroya is one of only a few world's that regularly reinforces it's armies. Requesting aid from any nearby Imperial World.

Military Movement: All forces rally on the headquarter's 

Military Action's: 
1) What is left of the 231st will form a perimeter around the HQ and await their reinforcement's. 
2) Mines and Grenades are placed all around the HQ as _Booby-Traps_
3) Spare Power-Pack's which are taken from the Dead are overloaded to the point that they are explosive and will be used as a last resort in close combat. Soldier's will detonate these pack's to take both their own lives and that of their assialants.

Space Action's: 
_Ommnisiah's Victory_) The Nova Cannon is now armed and the vessel turn's the gun on the planet bellow, targeting _Tallision's Hope._

_Escort's) _Will form up around their Flagship in an even spread and "Go Dark", which is the equivalent of cloaking. Using the advanced technology of the Adeptus Mechanicus they will be able to pick up Vessel's in Cloak that come anywere near, if they detect an oncoming ship then they will give enough warning for the _Omnisiah's Victory _to bring the Nova Cannon to bear.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Blah section*: 
Isamy stood and watched as the cultists were killed. Sadly they were causing damage. To much damage at that. This needed to be finished. Now. Isamyr watched the battle unfold, the cultists were doomed, and they knew it. Knowing there was nothing lost for trying, Isamyr spoke into the loudspeakers.

"Cultists of The Patriachs of Carnage, your commander has abandonded you to die. You are expendable to him. To him you are nothing. But I am not your leader. I do not belive you are nothing. If you join me you shall live. You won't be a useless unit of cannon fodder."

Isamyr hoped his little speech would sway the Cultists, but before he could see a transmition came over the vow.

"This is Hammer of Khorne crew, the enemy has launched a massive counter attack, it looks like the entire chapter is attacking. We ned support if we are to keep the Hammer."

"This is Isamyr, all units fall back the Hammer of Khorne. Don't let them take it. Destroy all of those Patrairch bastards."

"Hammer of Khorne crew- place melta charges and destroy the Hammer."

Isamyr walked out into the battle. He needed all the forces he could get at the Hammer. 
This is not how he liked to fight.

*Millitary movement*: 
Fall Back!

Send the vehicles in space to the Moon(via Dreadclaw) and assist Marines.

*Millitary actions:* 
Pull back and defend Hammer. Place melta charges and destory it if it is going to fall into enemy hands.

Kill cultists then reinforce Hammer of Khorne.

Forces on Moon begin to raid Moon Base.

*Diplomacy:* 
None.

*Space actions*:
Laugh as the enemy fleet fires at a planet they can't even see.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Blah: Varian spun and lept through the necron ranks like a primal force of nature, every stroke a kill, his men screeching overhead on wings of fire. Suddenly he wasnt moving, he had killed so quickly that he had created an area of peace on the battlefield, while fleeting it did allow him the time to gather tactical information. He cursed, they had landed in the wrong area, at the moment they were fighting a flanking force of necrons that was attempting to take the guard's base from behind. 

While he did want to stop this flanking force he knew he had too few men, but he did have more than enough firepower at his disposal. 

"Ardros come in." he said into the vox. Ardros's deep voice responded immediately, 

"Captain?" Varian waved for his men to follow him as he lept into the air and made his way towards where the real fighting was taking place,

"I want an orbital bombardment ASAP on our landing zone." They would destroy the flanking force,

"Aye captain." Ardros cut the link as he readied the fleet for a bombardment.

---------------

Ardros stood on the bridge, Apothecary Velos hovering over the tactical map as he helped direct the troops on the ground and the ships in space as they readied themselves for the orbital bombardment. 

"Coordinates locked on sir." said the captain of the ship. Ardros nodded, his red eyepieces gleaming in his skull helm,

"Fire when ready captain." The Captain nodded and spoke into a ship to ship vox. 

The Dark Wyrm shook violently as it unloaded its weapons onto the specified coordinates, the other five ships in their fleet doing the same. 

---------

Varian and his men made it to the other side of the battlfield in seconds, diving into the necron forces with renewed vigor. The sky above them darkened before quickly brightening to the point of almost blinding, his fleet's orbital bombardment slamming into the flanking force of necrons and leveling the entire area around the center of impact. His men roared as they saw the destruction rained down upon the xenos scum and tore into the the necrons around them, aiding the Imperial Guard and the Vanquishers. 

He saw a flicker of light off to his left and turned his head to see what it was. Two necrons were by themselves in the middle of the battlefield, one on the ground and the other hovering over it. His visor zoomed in and picked them both out, one was most certainly a necron lord and the other was what looked like a wraithlord, the leaders of this force? His eyes narrowed as he opened up a field-wide vox to all Imperial forces,

"Forces of the Emperor this is Captain Varian of the Black Dragons Astartes Chapter. I have located the position of the necron leadership and will engage immediately, all battlebrothers converge on my position. All guard take note of the position and fight to keep the enemy xenos forces from aiding there leaders."

He opened up a private vox to Ardros, "Teleport to my position now. We are cutting the head of this enemy." 

He did not wait for Ardros's reply but ignited his jump pack and flew at the two necron lords on wings of dark flame, his honor guard following in his wake. Right before he reached their position the one on the floor vanished in a green light leaving the wraithlord by itself and vulnerable. He landed almost on top of the wraithlord, his speed carrying him straight into the necron leader and pushing it back, he had caught it completely off guard.

His honor guard made a perimeter keeping any necrons from reaching the duel and Varian dove at the wraithlord screaming a warcry as he tore at it with his lightning claws and heavy flamers. Suddenly a bright flash lit up behind the wraithlord and then vanished, Ardros had arrived. The chaplain was dressed all in obsidian dark plate with his skull helm, his breastplate molded to look like a drake's skull, his crozius arcanum looking like a giant spiked mace, a jump pack on his back. 

He bellowed a hymnal and dove at the back of the wraithlord as Varian attacked it from the front.

Diplomacy: Inform all Imperial forces of the current location of the wraithlord and to act accordingly

Military Actions: Varian and Chaplain Ardros attack wraithlord Shadow in the hopes of killing him or at least damaging him greatly 

Space Actions: fleet commences orbital bombardment on the flanking force of necrons


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Squats*

Hargir looked around him as his people boarded the transport shuttles and lifted off for the “Dominion,” the World-class battleship in orbit. He had left behind a small skeleton crew to maintain the fortress world and his settlers who would turn this underground labyrinth into a thriving city once again. In the meantime he had decided to act and help the humans in their fight against the Necrons. 

They were once his enemies, and now he would rid the system of them for good. Then he would deal with the humans peacefully; or violently depending on how they would react to his presence.

His shuttle rid was a long one, for he contemplated his next move for his people, his warriors, his family. He would commit his main force to defending the human base on Yuli- 450 and then he would find the source of the Necrons and perhaps take it for his own.

He got off the shuttle and made his way to the bridge, where he mounted his throne and started to give commands to get his ships moving. His battleship, followed by the carrier, entered the warp and moved to the edge of the planets gravitational field. 

Hargir could see the humans engaging some type of rogue Eldar pirates; not his concern. He read the planetary scans and saw the massive ground battle going on on the surface below. Apparently a portal must be nearby, for the Necrons were in force and moving to destroy the enemy. If only he could find it; where oh where……………………….

Ah, he found it nested in a mountain valley at the bottom of some massive crater. It was reasonably defended by a small Necron force; something of a challenge he thought. However, he had to rescue his new allies first, and as such he started to order his forces to commit to an in-battlefield high altitude drop.

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

100 Settlers

Space Forces: 100%


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alconol sat in quiet thought as his forces descended to the planet below. They would attack one of the flanking forces of the Necrons to help the Imperials. His force was small but strong, they were led by the Avatar of Khaine, he would lead them to victory.

*"Ok brothers, the Avatar will lead us to attack one of the flanking forces of the Necrons, Prince Yviel (Wraithlord with Wraithsword and starcannon) will stay on the left of the Avatar, and Prince Esthoi (Wraithlord with Wraithsword and Bright Lance) will stay on his right. The dire Avengers will stay behind the Avatar and support him. The jetbikes, shinning spears and Wave Serpent will attack any destroyers or forces threatening to flank us. The Fire Prisms will stay back and provide long range anti-tank support. I will lead the Warp Spiders, as the vanguard into the force."*

He quickly contacted the Eldar fleet in orbit, *"Admiral send a message to Kendra, tell her to pack up, we will need all our forces here. The Asuryan's Might and Crone's thought will bring them through the warp to us. Tell them to distribute themselves around the fleet and get ready for war."*

Military movement: All forces on Yuli 450 will leave the base, defences are on but all information has been wiped. The Asuryan's Might and Crone's thought will ferry the forces to the rest of the fleet, where they will distribute themselves around the fleet, who are cloaked and have raised their void shields. These men will bolster the guardians that are already on board the ships (400 overall, which EH has allowed).

Forces on the ground already have the battle plans laid out in the blah section, and know what to do. The Eldar will engage any flanking necron forces.

Diplomacy: Alliance with other Eldar and Guard.


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

*I'll *do the blah section tommorow. Sleep is practically at my door step knocking!

*Military Movement:* Squads getting into formations as heavy artillery and long range weaponery make the center/rear of the group while remaing kroot make the front line with the humans. Hammer heads and broadsides giving heavy support. If any time is giving then let the path finders start planting gun drones as a large minefield.

The earth caste starts to build small fortifactions as in walls and bunkers. Nothing big but protective.

*Military Actions:* All forces use the time that the strange occurences have gave them to finish landings and create a solid defensive line. Using the terrain as their advantage by sticking into large open fields that give plenty of sight. Plenty of time to fire a few barrages before contact. 

*Space Actions:* Fire all guns! Send all squadrons! The fleet is making a desperate attempt at taking down key Hive fleet ships. Concentrating fire by the entire fleet as well as firing the D-Cannon as much as possible. If destruction is immienent by any vessel, Kamikaze into the enemy fleet while detonating energy cores.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

TyrantLord roared as it lead the swarm forward. These things would get time now. It hated this thought. Slaughtering them as they stepped from the metal things would have been a perfect slaughter. Now they would have time, and thus the swarm would take unwanted deaths. As TyrantLord saw the creatures moving from their beasts. With a single thought the flying creatures retreated upward beyond the range of the guns. As they did TyrantLord released a slight rumbling growl. The larger of their metal beasts could not fire there, their guns could not point up. This would be used.

When TyrantLord saw the foe it hissed. Time had been good for them, and had cost the swarm. It turned its eyes up sending a quick signal to the flying creatures. With the same thought a signal was sent to the raveners. It felt satisfaction as the beasts began to burrow deep, and swarmed toward the enemy line. If they did not have stable ground the defenders would be at a disadvantage. From cover nearby the biovores began to expel their spores as the swarm waited. Soon they would be in place and the swarm would reach the things, and consume them.

*Military Movement:*
Lictors ordered to maintain surveillance, but not to move on any targets directly.
Spores, 20 genestealers, 20 Hormagaunts, 1 Ravener deployed into the massive gorge to form a hive hidden there.

*Military Actions:*
The flying creatures will fly for altitude beyond the Tau’s range. The acid sprayer Harrian will begin to expel acid down onto the defensive line. If any ships try to make orbit again then it will be engaged.
Full Swarm will approach but remain beyond the Tau range. Biovores will begin to fire spore mines upwind, and into the defensive line from cover(forest, behind a hill, ect). Ravaners will go into the ground and dig beneath the line, and start the work to destabilize the earth.

Once in place the assault will begin.
The swarm will charge first. It will be kept spread as they assault. The ultimate goal is Melee. Biovores will approach and launch at the rear of the defenders. Tervigon will release their broods when they reach the line. Tyranofex/Pyrovore/Carnifex will assault the heavy armor first.
As the charge begins the flying creatures will dive in from above, and begin firing as they drop. The Harrian will engage the heavier armor with biocannons from above.
When the flying creatures have engaged the Ravaners will continue destabilizing the ground beneath the defensive line, and then pop up amid the defender’s Broadside suits.
Should the Eldar attempt to interfere: Begin the assault and spread out.

*Space Actions:*
Cruiser beast will assault the tau damaged cruiser.
The Hive ship will directly assault the largest of the Tau ships, as it appears to be the greatest threat. Specifying the use of ‘grappling’ to tearing it apart. (If there is critical damage to the target then the Hive ship will disengage and distance itself staying away from the big gun. While retreating fire on it.)
Boarding organisms will be directed against the smaller ships.
Launch more fighter organisms, and produce additional.
If any of the fleet organisms take critical damage, they are to do one of the following: 1 Kamikaze into an enemy ship. 2 ‘Assist’ the ground assault by aiming into the Tau’s line where their fellow tyranids are not. (option 2 is primarily for escorts)
Should the Eldar attempt to assault in space the fleet will move toe place the Tau between the two forces.
Should the Tau disengage: Fleet will move back into orbit above the battlefield.
Should the Eldar assault and the Tau retreat/be destroyed: Fleet will assault at close range, and begin a series of grappling assaults at the sides or rear of the elder ships. Fighters will engage any torpedos/fighters.

Request Kraken and Escort drones from mother. The smaller ships will need to be replaced quickly as this new threat has appeared to assault the fleet. Request any additional forces that are available. This is the last truly biomass rich world and the assault must succeed. Failure here will end the hive’s ability to take this system. The second Hive ship will remain separated from the battle, and hidden while waiting for the addition of new swarm ships.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Requiel felt once more the feeling of real-space air in his lungs. A surge of pain swam through his head, and he felt something trickling out of his nose. A great psychic presence was here and knew he was here. "Admiral Yvresh, patch me through to the young race's commander, order all ships to concetrate fire on the nearest void abominations, do not let them get any closer, should they do so then dispatch all fighters. Begin after the Witchcannon has been fired and be wary of potential rear ambushes". The Farseer felt the deadly weapon charge up and fill with sha'iel and the blue energies flash towards the devourer. "Dispatch half of the remaining force down to the planet's surface and engage the devourer their, I and my Warlocks will be coming, teleport to the surface and send a message to the council on when my brother will arrive".

Yvresh did as the Farseer told him to, he sent hails to the young race's commander and was answered "This is Shas'O'Verriah of the Tau Empire, who is this I am speaking to"? The Admiral replied " I am Admiral Yvresh Windseeker, under the service of Farseer Requiel Spiritwind of Craftworld Ulthwe who seeks an alliance with you, we sense the devourer is directing it's spawn at you and my lord is coming down to aid you".

Military movement: Half of the remaining Ulthwe force, including Requiel and his bodyguard teleport down to the planet's surface.

Military actions: As soon as the forces arrive, the Eldar open fire on the Tyranids. All rangers are ordered to focus fire on the larger creatures, the Dark Reapers and 3 Falcons focus on the skies, the Warp Spiders hit the enemy at their flanks and the hawks use their grenades on the hordes.

Diplomacy: Hails are sent to the Tau for an allegiance. Yvresh sends a message to the Craftworld.

"Venerable Seer Council, Lord Requiel enquires to when Autarch Kaeshir will arrive, we are engaging the devourer with the fledgling Tau. The Venerable Seer himself will be engaging the abominations, and will be no doubt at risk of death. If we fail, we will be unable to stop the Yngir from committing their plans and we lose more Eldar to She-Who-Thirsts. This is Yvresh Windseeker, Admiral of House Spiritwind, and Isha be blessed."

Space Actions: The _Eye of Lsathranil_ fires the Witchcannon, and then a blaze of lance fire hammers into the bio-ships. The fleet stays on the move so that the Tyranids cannot come closer.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Day Nine*

(OCC: sorry this is soo late, my Internet's been wacky lately)



Silbern

As Verriah looked out upon the advancing enemy he felt fear for the first time in a long time; realizing that his men might not make it off this planet alive. He had seen countless battlefield, had fought all manner of aliens; even his fellow Tau. Somehow, though, a Tyranid army always put some fear in him; and he was sure it was doing the same to his men. He steeled himself, bracing his suit for the eventual charge as the horde got closer.

Suddenly, the horde stopped, out of range and sight. They were using a serious of ridge tops to hide their movements as they gathered together on Verriah’s tactical display. This was awkward, as Tyranid generally swarmed their enemies with mass attacks that wore them down until they were no more. What on earth could they be doing?

As if to answer his query, a small ball landed in front of his suit walker and drifted towards him. Verriah saw it was a small purple ball, with a scaly hide and a main “eye,” if you can call it that. It stopped, looked up at him and squealed a high pitched sound. Verriah suddenly realized what is was, but too late as it detonated and blew him over the hilltop he was standing on. His mech walker bounced this way and that, finally coming to a rest in a piled of crushed tree limbs. 

As he checked his instruments and scanned his walkers damage klaxons he saw that more of the creatures were landing within his lines; tearing at his troops and machined units. He sent out some orders, securing the line and moving his troops into the tree line where they would be less vulnerable; then proceeded to try and get his walker back online. 

As he did another ball landed right on top of and in that split second Verriah swore he saw the creature smile as it spasmed and self-destructed. The blast blew Verriah out of his walker and knocked him unconscious………………

When he awoke, some of his body guard were standing over him, administering first-aid to him. He pushed them away and sat up, realizing that he would have to fight this on foot the rest of the way. As he sat up a comms officer came over with a urgent message from an unknown source. Verriah picked up the microphone,” This is Shas'O'Verriah of the Tau Empire, who is this I am speaking to"? a voice replied " I am Admiral Yvresh Windseeker, under the service of Farseer Requiel Spiritwind of Craftworld Ulthwe who seeks an alliance with you, we sense the devourer is directing it's spawn at you and my lord is coming down to aid you".

Verriah let out a sigh of relief, for perhaps he would survive this day. 

………………………………………………………………………………………….

Sheeva stood calmly on the deck of the cruiser as all hell was breaking loose around her. Her fleet had engaged the Tyranids and had been destroyed; utterly. Only the carrier and one cruiser was left standing and now the Nids were closing in for the kill. Officers and aids ran back and forth with updates on the battle as her ship fled the battle field towards the edge of the planetary gravitational pull. Behind her the massive carrier was heading full speed towards the Tyranid mother ship, or what they thought was the mother ship. 

Sheeva had ordered her aid to take command of the ship, and thus crash it into the beats, detonating the D-Cannon’s core and taking it’s vile carcass to the deepest pits of Sifri O’plsir. As she watched the remaining fighter were destroyed by the Tyranid space creatures that swarmed the carrier and tried to slow it down. It was too late, for the massive bulk slammed into the Mother ship and detonated in bright light that caused Sheeva to shield her eyes. Electronics failed and instruments were momentarily scrambled by the sudden surge of EM pulses in the area.

“Get me a reading, did we kill it or not,” Sheeva commanded her comms officer. She watched as the glow started to die down, looking for a sign that they had won; that hope remained.

“Getting a reading m’am…………….waiting……….it appears……………..Oh Greater Good! Ma’m the enemy ship is not only intact, but it had barely suffered a hit. It has taken a serious wound on its port bow, but otherwise is unscathed.” Sheeva cursed as all hope drained from the bridge; some officer even muttering thoughts of suicide at the sign of all hope lost.

“We shall retreat, our fight is over, let us……………..” She didn’t get to finish, for as warning klaxons started to ring out across the deck a massive green object slammed into her cruiser and her world spun into darkness. 

So now what, you’re coming under Tyranid artillery attack, and you’ve lost your walker. Also your fleet is gone, your fleet command’s where-a-bouts are unknown. What’s you next move??

Forces in Space: 

100 Earth Caste Workers

Forces on Ground:

Yuli Prime:

632 Infantry
13 Vehicles

Space Force: 62%

Tau’nuhan is destroyer by Kraken ship
Cruiser Tau’s Pride has taken serious damage
Escort ship “Shas’o Fue has taken minor damage

Casualties:

378 Infantry
7 Vehicles

……………………………………………………………………………………………………….

BlackApostleVilhelm

Varian heard the alarms in his suit go off and on instinct alone he rolled out of the way as a claw shot out of nowhere behind him. He came up and twirled his sword in front of him, creating a spinning shield that deflected the Necrons deadly blows. The Necron, a wraith by the looks of it, stopped and tilted its head in a query towards Varian. 

It then suddenly launched itself into the air, rolling its body and coming down with both claws outstretched; snapping them for effect. The Varian threw up his sword and blocked, thrown down to one knee by the strength of the wraith body. Varian then swung the sword loose then came around again and almost decapitated the Necron, had it not been for a Necron that walked in between them randomly that he cut down. 

Varian jumped back and lined his body up for another attack, but then paused as a flash heralded the arrival of his chaplain. Without hesitation he leapt at the wraith, knowing the chaplain had done the same, and came in the middle with the two swords crossing the wraith and sliced inward to decapitate it. 

However, the wraith wasn’t there, having ducked down in a flash and hovered above them both. As Varian shot his bolter at the creature, he knew this was going to be a difficult fight.

So you’re locked in combat with shadow, the wraith Lord. How will you defeat him and his forces?(You may do one damage)


Forces in Space:

896 Infantry
18 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 100%

Casualties

104 Infantry
2 Vehicles

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Xianren(I shall have your people destroyed if you do not post next time.)

Kitaraq sat in her throne, unable to give commands for some reason. It seemed that she was freaking out, having no guidance for her troops. She watched as her fleet was being dismembered by the massive Mon’Kiegh ship in front of her. She ordered her last remaining ship to run silent, dark and dead as to avoid detection.

Forces in Space:
356
5 Vehicles
400 Slaves

Space Fleet: 23%(You have only the Mon’Kiegh ship left, cloaked)

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Samu3

Kruet stood in the observation trench outside the command bunker; the last remaining position from which to safely conduct the battle from. He watched as his men sold them dearly, inflict all kinds of damage on the enemy forces. Here he saw a young man, out of ammo, grab a mine and throw himself upon a Necron; taking it with him to the Emperor. He saw a young woman take her last remaining power-pack and run at a cloaked Necron, blowing herself up as she detonated it. Every inch of ground was covered in red, metal scraps and flesh; explosions throwing it around in a mess.

Kruet noticed the left flank caving in as a wave of Necron Destroyers massacred the few remaining troops manning the bolter nests. Kruet clicked the vox,” commander Nelis, my left flank is caving in, can you assist?”

He watched as a detachment of grey Astarte’s moved over through the comms trench, shooting up the Destroyers and driving the rest back in vicious hand to hand fighting that no normal human would survive. He saw a Leman Russ torrent be torn off by a hovering Necron with a massive staff. He felt the wash of a nearby explosion; shrapnel ringing off his Frak armor.

He walked inside the HQ and went over to the vox unit, activating all the speakers. “Firstborn!” he announced “Remember the heresy; remember the sins of our fathers, when the Emperor called and we did not answer. Remember the dept we owe, that bind’s our fates to his for it is paid in our blood! Give the Emperor what is long overdue, for even now this debt stands. Die on this hill today with honor and we shall be free men!”

Clicking off the vox, he strapped on his weapons, and pulled the picture of his wife and child out. They would at least be safe aboard the Mechanic’s ship. He closed his eyes, offered up a quick prayer for his soul, then walked back out to the observation post. Taking his Commissar cap off, he handed it to his second, who started to cry as he said,” Sir, you don’t have to do this.”

“We must all meet our fate sooner or later, if I am to meet mine now then I will die with honor. Not cowering behind walls!” He stepped out and slowly started to walk towards the enemy ranks. He raised his sword in the air,“ Vostroyans, Vostroyans, with me, now for glory, for the Emperor, and Humanity; CHARGE!!!”

Behind him all the remaining Guard charge from the trenches, from the dugouts, from the gun nests, from everywhere in massive frontal charge towards the Necron force in front of them. Leman Russ’s smashed into the ranks, Basilisks artillery providing support as Chimera’s disgorged the last reserves. Kruet charged a Necron warrior, impaling it, then spun around decapitating another, then somersaulted as he crushed a third. He fought left and right, killing Necron after Necron, but they seemed to come back as quickly as he killed them. He saw the Astarte’s join the fray as all forces engaged in a massive open battlefield fight. Vicious close combat cut swaths of troops down as vehicles and hovering Necrons massacred soldiers around them.

Suddenly Kruet heard a loud whistling, and noticed a Leman Russ flying through the air towards him. He bolted left, barely rolling out of its way as it came crashing down; crushing a couple of Guardsmen beneath it. Kruet turned to see a Necron running, no flying at him head long and barely lifted his sword to block. He was lifted off his feet by the blow and he thumped to the ground, quickly recovering as the Necron came again. This was going to be a tough fight.

So now what, your engaged in a fight with Sorrow; the Necron commander. How will you survive (you may do one hit)?

Forces in Space:

None

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

298 Guard Infantry (First- Third Platoons)
8 Vehicles
34 Rough Riders
Heavy Mortar Platoon
Archmagos Severus 

Space Forces: 87% 

Casualties:

362 Infantry
6 Vehicles
HQ base is at 45% damage


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Bane_of_Kings

Vorax watched as laser batteries, torpedoes, and kinetic shells shot off into space, followed by fighters in there wake. The Lasers flashes amongst the enemy formation, most of them going wide, but one managed to hit something big; something very Imperial. The xeno’s cloaking device on the “Guilliman’s Pride” was destroyed and the ship appeared in out of thin air.

Torpedoes then detonated amongst the enemy ships and soon most of the Eldar fleet was visible and under fire from the “Volturis” main laser batteries. A torpedo smashed into one ship and it disappeared in a massive ball of flame and debris. Another Eldar ship darted around to bring it’s weapon to fire, only to fall prey to the advancing fighters as they swooped in and pepped the ship with their guns. The two remaining ships turned and started firing upon the Volturis, but in vain, as their weapons were unable to penetrate the Cerconium armor that gave t its superioty in space combat. The barge advanced steadily upon the elder pirates, pulling alongside the Guilliman’s Pride and firing boarding torpedoes. Soon the battle was join as the fighters finished off the Eldar ship and soon found themselves engaged with Eldar pirate fighters.

As Vorax watched, the two remaining Eldar ship turned sharply and tried another run at the barge, but again their weapons found little purchase. He saw one of them speed up and before he could cry out a warning it rammed into the far side of the barge, causing Vorax to fall to his knees. 

“Sector five, decks 20-64 hit, leaking atmosphere, sealing bulkheads,” and the screen showed blips as crews moved to quickly put out the fire and seal off the damaged area. Vorax watched all of this, still wondering where the main elder ship was, for it had not been amongst the once they were currently engaging.

So now what, your boarding the strike cruiser, will you join the fight? In addition, what about this feeling that the enemies not completely visible?

Forces in Space:

5 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

163 Marines (4th(moderate losses), 8th(severely depleted), 9th Company’s)
6 Vehicles

Yuli- 450

321 Marines (2nd, 3rd, 5th Company’s)
20 Scouts
3 Vehicles
100 Settlers

Space Force: 69% 

3 Strike Cruisers, 1 Battle barge under Vorax command is on the edge of the system

Casualties:

62 Marines
1 Vehicles
4 Scouts

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Warsmith7752

As the daemon prince Walsaar disappeared in a pop, Nilat walked over to his landing craft and boarded it; descending to the planet below. He watched drop pods shoot from his majestic cruiser out into the atmosphere below. As his craft touch down artillery shells rained around them; and more massive explosion sounded the Hammer of Khorne’s continued operation. He strolled out onto the plain and saw in the distance the monstrosity that had called him all that trouble. It was large, that’s for sure, made mostly of skulls, except the barrel and the firing mechanism. It had a gapping barrel, no mouth, that spewed forth a flaming ball of death that would land with the power of a mini-nuclear weapon.

Nilat pulled his blood sword off his back and broke into a dead run, hefting the sword high and roaring a battle cry as he smashed into the front lines of Anfo’s rear guard. His men followed behind him, smashing into the enemy with naked brute force, taking the front line with ease and fighting with the warriors behind them. The Legion may have the advantage in training and equipment, but Nilat had the daemon and his men’s furry. 

As the battle wore on both sides had piles of dead as it came down to man to man fighting. Small groups formed as until champions fought for their honor and vicious, chaotic infighting started to form. The battlefield became a place of complete anarchy; even more as Isamyr’s remaining troops joined the fight from their old positions. 

In the chaos, Nilat spotted the Legion commander, Isamyr Greeth, and started to fight his way over to him. He reached a break in the fighting and stood facing Greeth, pure hate streaming from his features. 

“Finally, I found you; dishonorable swine. Your stupid tactics have left you open, and soon I shall control this weapon. Either withdraw from the battlefield or be destroyed.” Nilat emphasized this by rolling underneath and coming up in a upper cut to slice his opponent in half.

Only Isamyr wasn’t there anymore, and was behind him already stabbing into his vunerable rear. Nilat spun left and threw himself upwards to dodge the blow but it sliced into his left thigh and cut a slice of him out. Nilat fell to the ground heavily; bleed from the wound as he used his sword to move to a fighting stance. 

“You look whiter than last time; what’s a matter cat got your tongue?” Isamyr cackled as he kicked out at Nilat…………only to find his left hand missing as nilat’s sword cut clean through the ceramic armor. Nilat brought his sword up in a defensive stance, realizing that time was against him. He realized he wasn’t going to make it, that his time had finally arrived to go with a bang.

“To hell with you Greeth, may you rot in the deepest pits of the warp!” With that Nilat focused all his energy upon his sword, its original daemon master hearing it’s call and answering it as it burst into flames hotter than a sun. He raised his sword, now burning with the fires of the warp, into a strike position as Greeth took a low stance. 
Nilat surged forward, slicing in a deadly upper cut; but the only thing he remembered was a sudden pain and his upper torso falling to the ground. As his word ran red it dawned upon him that the cannon was still firing. 

Thus ends the life of Nilat the Flamecursed. The battle ends with Nilat’s men either converting or being executed. 

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

G0arr

TyrantLord was pleased as he saw the metal creatures move back into the tree line to get some cover from the biovores attack. He sensed that soon the Reaver swarms would pop up and eat them alive; oh what satisfaction he felt at that. He stood on top of the hill, waiting to see what they would do next.

He sensed that he had lost a Hive ship, and roared in angry at that. However, this was overcome by a sense of victory and the remaining Hive ship, though wounded, reported back that the creatures void going ships had been annihilated. Excellent, he would finish up this battle in good order and soon consume the bio-matter.

So your waiting to see what happens next; what’s your next move? 

Forces in Space:

None

Forces on Ground:

Magnar:

100 Warriors 

Yuli Prime:

1668 Warriors
7 Vehicles (Warriors)
1 Swarm Lord

2 Lictors on Yuli- 459
5 Lictors on Galbatorious
4 Lictor on Yuli- 450

Space Force: 54%(Hive Ship1 is killed, three Kraken are killed, as well as many fighter creatures)

Casualties: 

30 Warriors

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Farseer Ulthris

Requiel felt the intense heat of the teleport, then opened his eyes as he found himself on firm terra. He looked around, and realize they were behind the mountain range that the younger race was trapped against. He set about ordering his units to get moving, and they rolled out as quickly as possible, intent on flanking the Great Devourer.

…………………………………………………………………………………

" I am Admiral Yvresh Windseeker, under the service of Farseer Requiel Spiritwind of Craftworld Ulthwe who seeks an alliance with you, we sense the devourer is directing it's spawn at you and my lord is coming down to aid you". Yvresh waited an answer as he moved the fleet into a defensive attack formation and power the engines against gravity. He hoped the swing would bring them crashing into the Devourer fleet and catching it off guard.

Only time will tell he thought.

So now your on the move, what’s your next phase of the plan?

Forces in Space:

100 Warriors
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

100 Bonesingers

Yuli Prime:

500 Warrior
10 Vehicles

Space Forces: 80%(Moving in a gravitational attack rotation, shall engage soon)

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Serpion5

Sorrow saw Shadows claw descend onto his chest and he was surrounded by a green mist as he was teleported somewhere he didn’t recognize. He suddenly felt a lack of energy as he blacked out on the cold surface he was upon.

Later, after regaining consciousness he saw that he was onboard a ship, a massive ship at that. It was the size of a small moon, with a massive crystal dish in the center; all controlled by a complex machine called the Navigator. Sorrow inspected the machine, looked at it’s intricate workings, fascinated that it’s kind still existed after untold millennia of sleep.

But what if I make it mine, he thought, and then I could become the Outsider’s favored. I would become one of the mightiest Lord’s in the galaxy. Sorrow mused the thought, tickling his data streams with the endless possibilities that could follow.

Those thoughts would have to come later, as he realized that his forces were still in combat upon the surface of the planet. It seemed that he would have to go and fight the fight himself, along with his new body guard that his “ally” had so graciously donated to him.

Sorrow moved over to where the abstract controls in his chamber were, and called up a holo-map of the battlefield. He was very displeased with what he saw; for it did not bode well for him. Half of his Monoliths were either destroyed or badly damaged beyond repair and his Legion had been destroyed below half health. Although some would be recovered and returned to the fight, it wouldn’t be fast enough to make a difference. He needed a new plan, and fast.

Sorrow saw that Shadows forces were arrayed against some type of heavy living forces, and were stalling in their advance. However, because of this his warriors were creating a crescent as they flanked to the sides. This was good, but not perfect as Sorrow saw an unidentified force moving in from the south. More living, it did not matter, for they would all die.

Sorrow ordered his men to distract and flank, drawing the enemies fire and using his faster units to get in and distract them as the main force moved up, it was fool proof. 

Sorrow stood back, and teleported; finding himself once again in front of what remained of his Legion, firing into the enemies lines. Thick tracer lines prattled all around him, and he saw his Destroyers and scouts ripping past to engage the enemy at close combat. He turned and marched forward, resolved to finish this once and for all. 

As he did, the living emerged from their hiding places and charged down the hill, lead by a figure in a purple sash. Sorrow gestured forward and his warrior’s ran past him, colliding into the livings lines; dissolving into vicious close combat fighting. Sorrow scanned for the sashed figure, finding him moving towards his position, unaware of his presence. Sorrowed launched himself head-first at the creature, spinning his staff and knocking it down to the ground. It recovered quickly as he came again, and sorrow could tell this was going to take some work.

So you have been saved by Shadow’s good graces, and now are attacking again, this time with less men, what do you do? In addition your locked in combat with Kruet, how will you fight him (you may do one hit)?

Forces in Tomb World:

200 Warriors

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

301 Infantry
5 Monoliths

Space Force: 100%

Casualties:

159 Infantry
2 Monolith

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… .

Anfo

Isamyr arrived on the battle field with his guard only to find Nilat’s men in a last ditch attempt to overrun the Hammer. He spotted Nilat in the masses, killing left and right with abandon as a true son of chaos would do. Isamyr activated his two chain fists and charged right at Nilat who rolled out of his way and came up behind him. 

“Finally, I found you; dishonorable swine. Your stupid tactics have left you open, and soon I shall control this weapon. Either withdraw from the battlefield or be destroyed.” Isamyr didn’t care and easily sidestepped the clumsy swing and came up behind Nilat. He stabbed out and sliced open Nilat’s left hip; smirking as he realized he had hit a vital artery. 

“You look whiter than last time,” he taunted Nilat,”…whats a matter; cat got your tongue?” suddenly he felt a sharp pain and look at his left hand; or where his left hand had been. It was gone, lying on the ground the chain fist humming still on full power.

Isamyr roared and look at Nilat, furious that this upstart chaos Lord had just injured him so severely. He could see that Nilat was running out of time, the wound inflicted earlier was killing him slowly. “To hell with you Greeth, may you rot in the deepest pits of the warp!” With that Nilat charged at Isamyr with a massive uppercut, while Isamyr spun inside and sliced from the top, cutting Nilat down the middle of the torso. 

He turned around as Nilat’s body toppled over in half and fell to the ground. He activated the vox system inside his suit and patched it into the speakers all around his base. “Here me, a follower of the Flamecursed, your leader is dead. Join me or die!!” to emphasized his point he hefted up Nilat’s head for all to see near him. Some fell onto their knees, some committed suicide, while other kept on fight; insistent to following their Lord into the warp.

Later, as the battle died down, Isamyr sat on a rock near Nilat’s dead body, smoking an Iho stick he had taken off a dead cultist. He couldn’t remember the last time that he had tasted something so vile and yet so good. He looked up into the sky, realizing the enormous task ahead of him, but for now he could take comfort in enjoying the first victory over his opponent.

Yeah, victory, you have slain Nilat, Galbatorious is yours. You control it all, and the moon base, as well as have received lots of new cannon fodder. What’s your next step?

Forces in Space:

150 Infantry
4 Vehicles

Forces on the Ground:

Galbatorious:
923 Marines
25 Bikers
21 Vehicles
300 Slaves
459 Cultists
1 Hammer of Khorne

Space Force: 150%(4 new ships)

Casualties:

2 Havocs


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Lord Rambo

As Alconol’s men moved to engage the Necron the flash of wraith cannon light up the battlefield. The avatar went to its grimly work, cutting swaths of Necrons into dust within the blink of an eye. His troops deployed in good fashion and advanced slowly; laying down a withering fire that cut Necrons from the humans they were engaging. However, some of the Mon’Kiegh was being killed in the crossfire, and this was most unfortunate.

It was then that Alconol noticed that the Necron Lord of the army was dueling with a rather agile Mon’Kiegh who, surprisingly, was holding his own; but just barely. Alconol took his lance from his second and advanced, cutting his way towards the pair.

So now what, you’ve engaged, and your about to kill the Necron Lord? What’s your next move?


Forces in Space:

75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

Forces on the Ground:

Yuli- 459

90 Warp spiders
2 Wraithlords
90 Dire Avengers
20 Jetbikes
25 Shinning Spears
2 Fire Prisms


Yuli- 450:

75 Bonesingers

Space Force: 72%(On far side of planet)

Casualties:

76 Infantry
1 Vehicle


………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Farseer Darvaleth


Shadow cut down another armored warrior mercilessly as his forces advanced steadily into the enemy’s base. Though his men had slowed, his advance was still continuing as the living’s reinforcements stopped falling from the sky. He sensed that sorrow had been repaired and was advancing from the other side, catching the enemy in a pincer movement that would soon see them destroyed and their souls in the Outsider’s belly.

Suddenly to his left a massive projectile from the sky slammed into three nearby monoliths, demolishing them completely; beyond saving. His forces spread out, dodging more incoming orbital fire as the last rounds hit in a scattered pattern, taking out some of his forces. Shadow didn’t care, his forces could take care of themselves.

Shadow hovered about, enjoying the carnage below him as his warriors slaughtered the armor warriors without hesitation nor mercy; for they knew of no such thing anymore. As his forces advanced, Shadow picked out an interesting individual in particular; a armored warrior that was more lightly colored and was carving through his ranks like a Monolith through rock. Shadow shifted behind the warrior and reached out to impale the man with his claws; but it rolled out of the way and came up in a defensive stance firing its gun.

Shadow launched himself into the air, rolling his body and coming down with both claws outstretched; snapping them for effect. The warrior threw up his sword and blocked, thrown down to one knee by the strength of Shadow’s wraith body. The warrior swung the sword loose then came around again and almost decapitated Shadow, had it not been for a Necron that walked in between them randomly.

Shadow was most pleased; it seemed this would be fun after all.

So your locked in combat with Varian, what do you do (you may do one major blow to him, but a non-fatal one)? In addition, your forces have taken a major hit, what’s the new plan boss?

Forces in Space:

100 Scarabs

Forces On Ground:

Yuli-459:

600 Infantry
16 Monoliths

Casualties:

268 Infantry
4 Monolith


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Blah: Varian ducked low as a claw swung for his head in an attempt to take it from his shoulders. He got up as the two parried each others' attacks and suddenly an idea hit him, he ignited his jump pack and flew straight at the wraithlord on wings of fire. His left hand claws swept for the chest but were parried, just as he had thought, but his right hand moved faster and he used his momentum to power them into the left shoulderjoint of the xenos creature. 

He was hoping to disable its weapons first, that way if it had a phase shifter it wouldnt be able to do much to Ardros. The chaplain suddenly let out a roar and barrelled into the back end of the wraith in an attempt to disorient it and also force it to choose a target to concentrate on. Varian tore his claws out of the wraith's shoulderjoint with a bellow and lept back to get a good aim at the xenos leader again.

--------------

Velos watched the battle below with unease, his brothers were not fairing too well against that many necrons, even their orbital bombardment had only taken out a single flanking force. He knew that his brothers needed aid but also that the ships in orbit needed protection, so he made a command decision that he hoped Varian would agree with. 

"All armor is to be ordered down to the surface to aid our brothers in battle. Also all Dragon Claw Assault Squads are to load into the drop pods and prepare for an immediate drop to reinforce our current position planetside. All tactical squads stay onboard our ships in case boarding parties become a threat." he looked at the Dark Wyrm's captain and said, 

"Order the ships to ready another orbital bombardment."

---------------

Drop pods that looked like comets sped towards the surface filled with assault veterans from the Black Dragons. As they landed amongst the trenches they flew out on their jetpacks in a hurry to reinforce thier brothers, their armor reaching the surface shortly after them and adding its own firepower to the battle.

Military movements/actions: Deploy rest of forces with the exception of the tactical squads, to the surface to aid their brothers and the Imperial defense. this includes the remaining armor and assault squads along with the scouts and other Apothecary. 

Space actions: Fleet moves into position for another orbital bombardment.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

Personal...

Sorrow glanced all around as his "bodyguard" generously donated by Shadow escorted him from the repair bay. At a received signal from one of them, Sorrow received a communication. It was time to rejoin the battle. 

- - - 

He was brought before the ship`s main control unit, a construct known as the Navigator. Curious that Shadow was in possession of such a device, perhaps his standing was higher than Sorrow had initially thought. Sorrow pondered for a moment, perhaps this being held the key to Sorrow`s own ascension. But that would have to wait. 

The Navigator presented Sorrow with a view of the battlefield, it was not good. His forces were being rapidly diminished, and Shadow`s own troops on the opposing flank would likely not break through in time. 

With a metallic hiss of frustration, Sorrow engaged the teleporter and took to the battlefield. 

- - -

From the front lines, Sorrow instilled his warriors with renewed urgency. Calling out all reinforcements he had, Sorrow screeched a curse to the living and charged. Shadow`s warriors charged with him, streams of green lightning flowing past as they took potshots into the living warriors. 

A small group of humans somehow closed the gap, and the bodyguard moved to intercept. 

Sorrow noticed one of them dressed far more elaborately than the rest and deduced rather easily that it was a leader. It was to this one that Sorrow charged, his initial attack knocking the creature froom its feet. It jumped back almost immediately, counterattacking with its bladed weapon. Sorrow parried each strike expertly, but it was not a complacent battle. The energy field shimmering around the blade was not beneath the necron lord`s concern, and a lucky strike on the human`s part could see Sorrow back in the repair bay... 

He blocked to the left with his staff, then again from above. Seeing an opening, Sorrow parried heavily against the next swing and threw a thunderous backhand fist with all his strength, catching the human in the torso and feeling bones break beneath the armour...

Sorrow approached the creature on the ground slowly, savouring its struggles as he raised his staff for the killing blow...

Military Movements...

All reserves are to deploy immediately. In addition, dispatch rebuilder scarabs to begin battlefield repairs.

Military Actions...

Press the attack. Let no living warrior survive.

Fleet Actions...

Stand by, if ground forces reach critical levels, phase back to the tomb and commence bombardment.

Diplomacy...

Thank Shadow for the assistance... Maybe later.

- - - 

ooc: Kruet needs to make an epic strike, Sorrow only broke a couple of ribs.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal Actions:*

Shadow roared in dismay as an inbound orbital bombardment smashed into the advancing Necrons. Scores of them fell, their corpses phased out back to the Cairn ship, but Shadow knew they would not be repaired for a long time. Even four monoliths fell to the blasts. Taking a quick casualty report, Shadow found he had only 60 Destroyers and 40 Immortals remaining, and 500 Warriors, backed up by 16 Monoliths. Shadow immediately sent The Navigator a message, ordering it to prepare a fire solution for the enemy orbital bombardment. 

Suddenly, an enemy leader, armed with a primitive flight-thruster and two claws, advanced upon Shadow. Shadow smiled inwardly, his weapon configuration matched Shadow's own. Ready to slice outwards, Shadow was taken aback by a sudden ignition of his thrusters, and the marine barrelled into Shadow, damaging his left shoulder. Shadow cursed as the limb became useless, its nerve-system cut at the main junction. Flaring in anger, Shadow powered his other hand's Disruption Field. The Ghost's Talon crackled with energy, ready to pierce his foe.

Behind him suddenly emerged another warrior; a Chaplain, by the looks of things. Now Shadow fought two enemies. This changed things. Shadow cackled grimly, powering down his weapon. As both his enemies rushed at him as one, Shadow laughed, and fully powered his Phase Shifter, just as both his enemies stabbed at him.

Both the weapon of the Chaplain and the claw of the marine passed straight through Shadow, and into the marine on the other side. Shadow glided to the side, looking at the two marines and laughing as they realised they had both wounded each other. The leader-marine had taken a powerful blow from the Crozius Arcanum to his left arm, which would no doubt have damaged some bones. Shadow cackled at the thought. The Chaplain, however, had his torso pierced by powerful lightning claws, and was bleeding rapidly. Laughing in delight, Shadow ordered the Navigator to teleport him back to the Cairn.

Upon arrival, Shadow immediately called for repairs. His left arm had become much useless, and Shadow doubted it would be able to serve him properly ever again. The damaged Ghost's Talon bled and died. Shadow was not sorry to see it go, because he had another one, and he already had a reserve weapon ready to use. The Void Staff. A mighty warscythe, with a Resurrection Orb set into its headpiece, and able to unleash power guass fire like a Staff of Light; it was a perfect weapon, and would set Shadow aside from any other Necron Lord.

As he under-went his repairs, having his new arm attached and the Void Staff fine-tuned to his systems, Shadow heard the Navigator had a solution. Through careful calculations, a fool-proof system was ready. When Shadow heard it, he cackled with glee.

All Necron forces were to be withdrawn and teleported back aboard the Cairn. 

*Military Action:* 

All Necron units withdraw from Yuli-459. This leaves me 90 Immortals, 60 Destroyers, 500 Warriors, 50 Pariahs, and 16 Monoliths aboard the Cairn, as well as the 100 Scarabs.

*Space Action:*

The Night-ship is launched from its hangar, fully cloaked, and filled with gauss warheads and flooded with crackling energy. Through impossible calculations made by the Navigator (over one million possibilities calculated per second) an exact precise course has been made which cannot be ruined by anything.

The Night ship, laden with explosives and fully cloaked, uses all of its remaining power to Time-Jump straight into the heart of the Imperial ship which is bombarding the planet below (-Apostle's ship(s)-). However, this has been calculated to do more than severely cripple/destroy the ship itself. The wreckage will fall perfectly, as well as several of the un-detonated gauss-atomic warheads, onto the Imperial base on the planet; the wreckage of at the _absolute minimum_ the Night ship (plus anything else it manages to damage) will fall to the planet below, onto the battefield. Anything there will be utterly wiped out by the 500-mega-tonne, super-heated, guass-charged adamantium and living-metal.

This would, of course, sacrifice the Night ship, but it has been stripped bare, and obviously no troops are inside it.

*Diplomacy:* 2 Messages

- Urgent transmission to Sorrow: _I would highly advise you Phase Out of the battle. My entire force has withdrawn, and we plan to unleash something quite powerful; if any of your troops are still there when it happens, I doubt they'll be there for long. Enjoy the fireworks._

- Encrypted message to all Imperial forces on the planet: _You were given your chance. You had your warning. We would have allowed you to go free, but you have spat in our hand of friendship. Now, the very same hand has become a fist, and a fist which is ready to strike. Now you will feel the burning wrath of the Necrons. Now you will suffer for your disobedience. Let this day forever be remembered, the day that you angered the Necrontyr. Let this day be remembered as the day you angered the First Wraith._


OOC: Oh yeah. :so_happy:


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Blah: Alconol's men advanced straight into the heart of the necrons forces, the Avatar reeking a bloody toll on the enemy quickly whilst the eldar around him fought valiantly and followed his example. Alconol and his warp spiders were causing havoc as they utilised the warp to kill the necrons and so far very few of his men had fallen. The wave serpent was a wreck, driving into a force of destroyers but this was war. Stuff like that was bound to happen. 

As he warp jumped again he noticed a human, one he theorised to be a commander fighting a necron lord, he immediately moved to intercept, grabbing his spear from his second. As he cut a path through to the Lord he noticed some of the necrons retreating. This was not good, they were up to something, *"Brothers don't get to stuck into the enemy, something isn't right. Stay at the fringes and be prepared to evacuate."* The Avatar set to the grisly work of mopping up the outside enemies, it may be raw emotion, but it wasn't stupid.

Alconol also contacted Kendra *"Sister Farseer, send down the troop transports with fighters, make a landing zone not to far away and guard it, we may have to leave in a hurry."*

He neared the fight where upon he charged straight at the Lord without a cry and struck with his Spear.

Military Action: Killing Necrons you know the usual, if only they could stand to Eldar.

Military Movement: Landing Zone established away from the battle for quick extraction, Fighters are providing are cover and the fleet is now on alert at the retreating forces. Dark reapers have formed a perimeter with Pathfinders around the landing sight in case any necrons come near.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Blah:*

The Chapter Master of the Vanquishers stood atop the bridge, watching as the fleet docked with _Guilliman's Pride_. "Arm me," he remarked, guesturing to the aid. "I will march to war."

Obeying the Chapter Master, his aid scurried about the Battle-Barge, and returned moments later with several Servitors carrying Vorax's personal Terminator Armour, as well as his personally-crafted twin-linked lightning claws. "I march for Guilliman," Vorax let out his personal warcry, and before leaving the bridge to the field of battle, he shouted, "I march for The Emperor. And I shall know no fear."

-/

Leading the charge into the enemy ship, the Chapter Master was supported by every veteran that he had avalible, fifty Terminator Veterans of the First Company, and a mixture of Sternguard, Vanguard and Honour Guard following behind. They were unstoppable, the agility of the Dark Eldar rendered useless in the dark confines of the xenos spacecraft. "We hunt for thier leader," the Chapter Master ordered. "Kill the head, and the body will fall."

*Military Movement / Actions:* the 3rd Company heads to Yuli-459 to support the 4th, 8th and 9th, who are regrouping and are conducting rapid assaults on the Necron Commanders and the Monoliths. The Veterans and Chapter Master Vorax are to try and find the Dark Eldar leader using the quickest route possible, and kill her before mopping up the rest of the leaderless forces. If they find the Leader, Vorax, a Chaplain and Five Assault Terminators will confront her whilst the rest of the veterans keep the Dark Eldar distracted. Also, maintain a constant watch incase the Dark Eldar try to board the Space Marine's fleet. 

*Diplomacy:* *Officially Requesting*: Aid from the White Scars, as well as any other Imperium forces (Grey Knights, Sisters of Battle, Inquisition, Space Marines, Imperial Guard) nearby. The plea is desperate, and inform them to arrive near the Dark Eldar fleet. 

Also, send a transmission to any Black Dragons in space and ask them to join the assault on the Dark Eldar Leader.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Responding to Shadow`s Message...

Sorrow paused as he received the transmission from Shadow. 

_...Very well. I hope this works, Wraith. But I will finish this._ Turning back to his human adversary, he prepared to strike...

Military Actions...

All forces phase out immediately, return to tomb at once!

Fleet Actions...

Lend strength to Shadow`s fire. As soon as ground forces are clear, bombard the surface.

Diplomacy...

...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Personal Action's:
What was left of the Vostroyan 231st fought desperately to hold on to the only bastion of safety that remained within _Tallision’s Hope. _Kreutz, who was looking down at the chaos that war had wrought upon his encampment was humming an ancient tune that his father had taught him when he was younger. 

Meanwhile several of his officer’s were fetching his weapon’s from the command room where he had left them, to his side he noticed that the same officer he had questioned earlier , back when they had first arrived in the system; was standing with a hunched back and a face full of fear. 
_“Does this trouble you?” _Kreutz asked, the officer who was still not used to being personally addressed by his commander was taken aback and muttered a few incomprehensible noises before he finally was able to get his head around an answer.

“Si… Sir I… I only enlisted so that I could escape all of my depts!.. This is… horrible all of this… you don’t have to go out there!” The young officer declared as tears began to run down his cheeks.

_“The Emperor will decide our fates, but sooner or later we all must die. But today I will not die like a coward, not behind these walls! Instead I will die with honour and fight to the last man standing alongside my countrymen!”_

Feeling a cold breeze chill his backside Kreutz turned to see that the officer’s had returned with his things, a power sword and plasma pistol. Taking them in his own two hand’s Kreutz stepped from the command bunker, his full entourage trailing behind him. Outside he saw the full extent of the carnage, bodies and blood lay scattered throughout the snow, surrounded by the molten remains of their metal assailants. 

Running down to towards the trench line he raised his sword aloft and bellowed as he arrived.

_“Vostroyan’s, follow me into battle, in the name of the Emperor, the Omnissiah and the Patron Saint,we Charge!”_

Hearing the word’s of their commander the Firstborn roared in approval and erupted from the trenches with Kreutz at their side. Some of the Chimera’s barreled ahead of the amassed horde and collided head on with the brunt of the Necron force, sacrificing their own lives to strengthen the Vostroyan’s initial assault.

With a thunderous roar the armies clashed, the firstborn throwing themselves into the fray with seemingly little or no regard for their own safety. Several dozen were killed outright as they were impaled on the horrible Necron flayers, Kreutz narrowly avoided the same fate when one of the warrior beings lurched forward to gut him as he charged. Leaping to the side in just the nick of time Kreutz brought his sword around to decapitate the creature. Suddenly several of the warrior’s fellows that had been standing before Kreutz only moments before were destroyed in a tremendous blast that rocked the ground under his feet. Panning his head around the battlefield Kreutz could make out the old and worn figure of a Sanctioned Psyker, he was accompanied by what have must been at least a three or four squads worth of Cadian troop’s. Kreutz was proud to stand by their side, but as he gazed in curios awe at the destruction that the Psyker was wrecking something slammed into him.

Kreutz was lifted off his feet and sent spiraling into the snow below. Wrenching his mind back into the matter at hand Kreutz was able to quickly recover. Examining the opponent before him, Kreutz could make out a few defining features that seemed to separate this one from the rest and it occurred to him that he may be dealing with a figure of high authority.

Kreutz wasted no more time if what he feared turned out to be reality then he was in for a tough fight, which would mean that he must make the first proper strike if he hopes to gain the upper hand. Throwing himself at his assailant Kreutz brought his sword around only for the creature to throw up its own weapon in response, blocking his attack. Withdrawing his weapon he lined up for another attack in no-time, and began making strikes one after the other. The Necron was skilled that he could to admit his blows were deflected with a precision that Kreutz only saw in very few opponents, but bring his sword up to attack again the Necron found an opportunity to strike. Using its free hand the being punched Kreutz straight in the ribs, the sound of cracking and the pain kicking up in his guts told him that the Necron had managed to break something. 

Kreutz’s age did not help his situation and crying out in pain and anger his worn out form collapsed into the snow. Slowly but purposely the Necron approached his side and raised its war-scythe like weapon, it seemed that there would be no gloating. 

_Was it really destined to end like this? _Kreutz thought, _To die wrapped up and cold in a field of blood stained snow looking like a pathetic mess? Is this my fate?_

Finding strength in his pride, Kreutz was determined not to die lying down.
Surging forward, he threw himself once more at the creature, thrusting his blade through its exposed chest cavity until the hilt of the blade rammed up against the things metal torso before withdrawing the weapon and leaping backwards. An odd assortment of alien wiring could now be seen through the small hole which he had torn in its armour. While it may have been a good blow the Necron was still not organic and it would only serve to slow the thing down. 

There was still a long fight ahead.

Military Movement: Charge!

Military Action's: Same as Above

Diplomacy: N/A

Space Action's: Remain as they were.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

TyrantLord hissed as the creatures fell back. It was almost time. It wanted to taste flesh, it wanted to taste blood, it wanted to fight again. There was a twinge in its mind. Tyrantlord felt fresh adrenaline shot into its bloodstream. They were ready! With a roar it charged. The swarm was with it. They surged forward turning the ground into a moving thing. Under a quick thought they spread themselves to disrupt any ranged fire, blasting weapons may kill one or two but not enough to stop them. Ever forward the swarm ran. As the wind began to blow Tyrantlord released a roar. It could smell fear, and that made for truly great meals.

Military Movement:
Lictors ordered to maintain surveillance, but not to move on any targets directly.
Spores, 20 genestealers, 20 Hormagaunts, 1 Ravener deployed into the massive gorge to form a hive hidden there.

Military Actions:
The flying creatures will fly for altitude beyond the Tau’s range. The acid sprayer Harrian will begin to expel acid down onto the defensive line. If any ships try to make orbit again then it will be engaged.
Should the Eldar interfere with their flying units: Engage them at altitude, if needed Harrian will be all that attacks at maximum range.
Biovores will begin to fire spore mines upwind, and into the defensive line from cover(forest, behind a hill, ect). Ravaners will dig beneath the line, and start the work to destabilize the earth.

Once in place the assault will begin.
The swarm will charge first. It will be kept spread as they assault. The ultimate goal is Melee. Biovores will approach and launch at the rear of the defenders. Tervigon will release their broods when they reach the line. Tyranofex/Pyrovore/Carnifex will assault the heavy armor first.
As the charge begins the flying creatures will dive in from above, and begin firing as they drop. The Harrian will engage the heavier armor with biocannons from above.
When the flying creatures have engaged the Ravaners will continue destabilizing the ground beneath the defensive line, and then pop up amid the defender’s Broadside suits. THIS IS ONLY AFTER THE SWARM HAS MADE CONTACT!
Biovores will continue to expell sporemines into the sorrounding area. If the Eldar are detected they will expel the spore mines into their way.
Should the Eldar attempt to interfere, or the ship in orbit come under fire: Begin the assault immediately and spread out. If ships are moving in the entire swarm will get in as close as possible, and engage in close combat if needed to deter orbital bombardments. 

Space Actions:
Request Kraken and Escort drones from mother with all haste. The smaller ships will need to be replaced quickly as this new threat has appeared to assault the fleet. Request any additional forces that are available. This is the last truly biomass rich world and the assault must succeed. Failure here will end the hive’s ability to take this system. 
Cruiser beast will deploy all the spore mines that it has produced. Half of them are deployed to the planet surface covering a massive around the Tau's retreat and the battlefield itself, the others are left spread in orbit over the battlefield.
All remaining ships will reform, and jump into open void where they will remain hidden while waiting for the addition of new swarm ships.(they give off no emissions or communications) Leaving a single ship behind near the battle zone. IF ENGAGED IT WILL RUN IMMEDIATELY INTO OPEN SPACE AWAY FROM THE FLEET WITH ALL SPEED.
The hive ship will produce more fighters, and warriors.


----------



## Silbern (Dec 30, 2010)

Verriah knew things were getting extremmly grim for his troops and self. The threat however was one of sacrifice. If the Tyranids were so easily beaten then this abomanation of a race would not have lasted for so long. Many lives would be lost before these creatures would finally be put to rest.

Verriah regained his position and mental standing amongest his troops. He knew that the fear he felt was obviously amongst his men. Verriah now held a pulse carbine which was taken of a corpse.

"Stand together!" He ordered amongst the ranks. They need leadership to survive this. "Concentrate fire and make sure to kill the synapse beasts first!" Cut the head off and the body falls limp.

Verriah then focused his attention on the comms. 

"Admiral Yvresh Windseeker, I welcome your aid." Verriah started before issuing some other orders at men moving some heavy equipment. "We will hold our position and gather as much attention as possible. I pray you strike hard and fast!"

With that Verriah joined his body guards amongst key points of the defense. He wanted to keep near the broadsides to call out targets.

(I thought I deployed my earth caste planetside already?)

Military Movement: 
-Get the kroot organized in the front ranks. Verriah even let's the kroot fest on the corpse of the fallen comrades if only to revitalize them and boost morale.
-All gun drones move from booby traps to a defensive position over fire warriors. 
-Path finders are spread out amongst the line with markers to designate key enemy for vehicles and infantry. 
-Hammerheads are evenly spaced out along with and devilfish remaining. 
-Broadsides moved towards ceter already dug in for combat.
-Earth caste are to make immediate bunkers for fire warriors with whatever time they have.

Military Action:
Scan arcs and pray that their aim is true.

Diplomacy:

"Admiral Yvresh Windseeker, I welcome your aid." Verriah started before issuing some other orders at men moving some heavy equipment. "We will hold our position and gather as much attention as possible. I pray you strike hard and fast!"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Day 11*

Kalawaki

Your forces come out of the warp, your Hive Lord awakens(you didn’t give him a name) in the belly of its mother ship. It scans the surrounding system, realizing that something big is afoot. You also notice another Tyranid force deployed at a planet within the system.

What your first move??

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Warriors
100 Rippers(Workers)

Fleet: 100%

………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Silbern

As Verriah stood strong with his sword the Nid’s charged enemas, with menacing screeched and snapping of teeth setting his nerves of steel on edge. As they nearing they gather so much speeds that eve the kroot were not able to stop them. Verriah swung his sword forward as a hormogaunt came sprinting head on at him. He easily sliced through it and then stepped forward and twisted; bringing his sword through another warrior that was trying to come up from behind. 

He saw his gun drones combating the flying beast above, but it seemed as if they were spraying something acidic; for the air smelled stale. 

Forces in Space: 

100 Earth Caste Workers

Forces on Ground:

Yuli Prime:

632 Infantry
13 Vehicles

Space Force: 19%

Casualties:

……………………………………………………………………………………………………….

BlackApostleVilhelm

Varian swept inside the Necrons guard and stabbed out, being rewarded with the feeling of impaled metal. He had broken through its phase armor and had penetrated its left arm, snapping it off as he pulled his weapon back. He smiled and twirled underneath another deadly thrust by the Wraiths claws, stabbing out again and feeling another hit in reward.

However, as his senses caught up with his body, he realized that it was flesh, not metal, that he had impaled. He looked up the gleaming black armor into Chaplain face, blood dripping from his mouth as he tried to say something but feel limp on Varians outstretched arm.

The Wraith for his part hovered back, beeped, then disappeared in a flash of green. All around him the Necrons were disengaging and teleporting out of the battlefield; leaving the living to deal with the dead and dying. 

Varian felt sadness, a emotion he had not felt in a long time; but was quickly replaced as a massive wave of anger boiled up from his very core. He leaned his head back and roared out across the battlefield, letting his anger spill out into the skies above. He turned, and walked over to Apothecary who immediately dropped to a knee before him.

“See to it that the good Chaplain is retrieved with honor and……………………….”

Before he could finish a massive flash lit up the sky above him as a massive explosion off in space became visible to all around.

“By the Emperor, that could not have been good,” he said with a tone of worry
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Admiral Velos was in the middle of overseeing the deployment of further reinforcements when the alert klaxons started to ring. He immediately suspended all operations and sprinted to the bridge where his aid was standing over the tactical holo-display.

“What do we got,” he said as he scanned the information that was flooding in front of him. He could see that everything was still where it was suppose to be; except for a massive explosion off towards the far side of the polar orbit of the planet. He recognized the Cairn-class Necronian ship that the Vanquishers had positively I.D from their earlier engagement. However, another massive ship, if it could be called that, had apparently rammed into the ship and caused a massive collision. 

As Velos looked over the details his ears picked up a small but vibrating sound, like a bolter’s recoil only softer. He looked up from his holo-display, looking around for something or someone to identify the sound. Others started to notice it too, and more heads looked around for the source of the noise.

Suddenly the bulkheads in from of him tore themselves apart as a massive cone shaped object forced it’s way through them. Velos turned to grab his sword, but a flash of light and he knew no more……………………………………….

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

The Black Dragon capital ship suddenly exploded in space, taking with it two other escort ships. The two remaining strike cruisers were pushes violently away, one colliding with debris from an earlier battle, rendering it disabled for the moment. As the light died down the wrecks slowly started to drift towards the planet, pulled by gravity, and fall into the atmosphere.

Your enemy has disappeared, your army is in need of aid, and a weird collision may have just redefined your position in this fight. In addition, you just lost most of your navy, what now? 

Forces in Space:

689 Infantry
17 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 42%

Strike Cruiser, and two Escorts destroyed
Strike Cruiser “Right Hand of the Emperor” is heavily damaged

Casualties

105 Infantry
1 Vehicle
………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Xianren

Xianren was still paralyzed, no ideas coming to her head when suddenly a massive shock blew the doors to the bridge down. As she turned she saw a massive human, similar to the one she had chained below turn and point something at her. 

A sudden massive pain, then her world fell down and darkness started to creep in. she couldn’t move, and the only thing she could feel was an intense pain. As her mind drained away she became aware that she had been shot.

Thus ended the life of Archon Kitaraq, who left her responsiblilites in a critical time and thus was killed. 

Forces in Space:

0

Space Fleet: 0%
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Samu3

He stabbed at the Necron, his blade reflecting off the armor as it barely penetrated it and bounced off in a shower of sparks. The Necron knocked him over a second time, smashed his knee cap in, causing Kreuts to gasp in pain as a shockwave of it bombarded his brain. His weapon was kicked from his hands and for all intents and purposes it seemed like he was going to die.

Suddenly a flying form distracted the Necron, and then drew it away. The two pairs seemed to dance with a grace that Kreut had never seen before as he tried and failed to crawl away from the battle. He felt a body fall on top of him, knocking the wind out of his lungs; followed by a dull thud that caused his world to go black.

When he came to he realized he was back in the trenches, a medic standing over him on a stretcher. He sat up, looking out in front of him at his men still locked in battle. The medic was urgently asking him to lay back down, but he ignored her. “Bring me a chair and a comms set; I’m still going to direct this fight.”

A few minutes later the chair was brought and the comms station active as he talked to his squad leaders; giving them orders to execute a orderly withdrawal.

So now what, your men are still locked in battle, and your knee’s busted, meaning your out of the fight physically. What now?

Forces in Space:

None

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

647 Guard Infantry (First- Third Platoons)
13 Vehicles
21 Rough Riders
Heavy Mortar Platoon
1 Titan

Space Forces: 87% 

Casualties:

63 Infantry
4 Vehicles
12 Rough Riders


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Bane_of_Kings

Vorax roared as he smashed another Eldar against the wall, smirking as he felt it’s bones crack below the power of his fist. He twirled and decapitated another with a flick of his wrist. His sword claimed soul after soul, fighting his way to the bridge door of what use to be the “Guillimans Pride.”

“Shape charge, now,” he bellowed and a Marine emerged from the throng with a charge in his hands. He placed it then backed off, detonating it with a hand held trigger. Not waiting for his men, Vorax charged through, spotting a rather tall female, and popping her in the head with a round from his plasma gun. He then chucked a grenade in the pit, which detonated and took the crew with it. 
As the smoke cleared Vorax looked around at his handwork. The bridge was splattered with purplish blood, the leader was face down in her own, and blast marks were everywhere. As his men went about the business of finishing off survivors, he sat down on the command throne of the enemy ship. 

Suddenly it started to twist and it descended into a lower part of the ship, a dark room that was barely lit. It was then that Vorax noticed a human figured chained to the wall below. He quickly moved over and cut the man down. Looking at his face in night vision, he realize it was the Captain of the “Guilliman’s Pride.”

“Come with me Captain, were going to get your ship fixed up right away,” Vorax said as he slug the Captain over his shoulder and made his way out the door.

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………

On the ground Ferox kept his men moving, constantly shifting position in the trenches as the Necrons engaged with the Guard in front of his position. The Commissar had charged in without warning and now it was Ferox’s turn to do the same. His men hacked left and right, bolter’s firing, bladed slashing, blood flowing. It was a melee, brute force in its raw form, a free for all kill one. 

Ferox joined in, hoping that reinforcements were on their way.

So you have killed the Dark Eldar, and reclaimed your cruiser. Whats next??

Forces in Space:

3rd Company(107)
5 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

104 Marines (4th(moderate losses), 9th Company’s(moderate losses))
4 Vehicles

Yuli- 450

114 Marines (2nd, 3rd, 5th Company’s)
20 Scouts
3 Vehicles
100 Settlers

Space Force: 89% 

4 Strike Cruisers, 1 Battle barge under Vorax command is on the edge of the system

Casualties:

43 Marines
2 Vehicles




……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

G0arr

As TyrantLord watched, a second force deployed beyond his sight behind the mountains, obviously here to kill him. Tyrantlord was now enraged at the continued failure of his troops and ordered his swarm to charge forth as he sent more specialized creatures to dig down into the earth. His flying warriors started to spray acid all over the metal creatures position, some being wiped out by AA fire from the ground. 

As he watched the swarmed smashed into the tree line, the Swarm Lord roaring and demolishing entire vehicles as it battled on his behalf. He could feel the ground tremble as his warriors dug for all their worth to destabilized the ground below in preparation for the trap to be sprung.

As he watched, he noticed the elder force was doing nothing, just sitting there and forming a defensive perimeter. He would have to wait to find out what was going to happen with them.

You suddenly feel a ping as a Lictor reports that the planet know as Galbatorious has finally been conquered by the stronger metal creatures, and that they are reorganizing. So now what’s your next move?

Forces in Space:

None

Forces on Ground:

Magnar:

100 Warriors 

Yuli Prime:

1502 Warriors
6 Vehicles (Warriors)
1 Swarm Lord

2 Lictors on Yuli- 459
5 Lictors on Galbatorious
4 Lictor on Yuli- 450

Space Force: 54%(Hive Ship1 is killed, three Kraken are killed, as well as many fighter creatures)

Casualties: 

238 Warriors
1 Vehicle

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… 

Farseer Ulthris

Your men forma defensive perimeter and await further orders as they watch the Tau get slaughtered by the Tyranid.

Forces in Space:

100 Warriors
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

100 Bonesingers

Yuli Prime:

500 Warrior
10 Vehicles

Space Forces: 80

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… 

Serpion5

Sorrow stood over the human, twisting his scythe around, and then bringing it down for the killing blow. Only, it never came as the human kicked Sorrow’s leg out from under him and rolled away to the left; avoiding the killing blow. Sorrow swung his scythe around, using gravity to bring it rushing inside for a decapitating blow. Again, the human managed to parry it just in time, but the blow knocked his weapon from his hands and he stood defenseless. As Sorrow walked towards him the human drew a pistol and fired uselessly at his chest, the rounds bouncing off his reflective Necron body. He walked right up to the human, who was muttering something, and kicked him into the dirt; stomping down on his left knee in order to break it that he might not escape his fate. 

Suddenly a piercing screech drew his attention to a figure somersaulting towards him from his left. He brought up his scythe to block the blow, but the figure passed right under it like the wind and cut off Sorrow’s left hands.

“AAArrrgghhh, damn you,” he hissed looking his opponent over. He suddenly realized that he was looking at an Elf; an Eldar as they had been once called. This Eldar was decorated nicely, with a trimmed sash across it’s armor, an elegant blade in its hands. It spun the blade, circling sorrow like a loin circles its prey, waiting for an opening to strike. 

Sorrow would not be taken that easily, and moved away from the human as he used his remaining hand to shrink the scythe down to a useable size. He then started to circle too, looking for an opening in his opponent’s defenses. He didn’t have to wait long as the Eldar suddenly stood tall and started to mutter something under it’s breath. Sorrow charged in, bringing the scythe up for a upper cut…………….that bounced off a shield of some type.

Sorrow fell back to the ground like a rock, his body unresponsive, his systems gone crazy with some type of high pitched singing numbing his sound sensors. The Eldar walked over to him and raised it’s sword. “Prepare to die Ygnir,” it said.

Oh hot damn you are in a pickle, and your forces are not doing any better. What now? 


Forces in Tomb World:

200 Warriors

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

156 Infantry
2 Monoliths

Space Force: 100%

Casualties:

144 Infantry
3 Monolith

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… .

Anfo

Your men also sit still as they finish off the enemy and start to clear up the mess. 

Forces in Space:

150 Infantry
4 Vehicles

Forces on the Ground:

Galbatorious:
923 Marines
25 Bikers
21 Vehicles
300 Slaves
459 Cultists
1 Hammer of Khorne

Space Force: 150%(4 new ships)

Casualties:

2 Havocs


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Lord Rambo

Alconol saw the human go down, watched as the Necron lord crushed it’s knee cap and then prepare to summarily execute it. Alconol closed his eyes and drew upon the forces of the warp, launching himself in a somersault towards the Ygnir and bellowing a warcry. The Necron Lord turned to block, but Alconol was quicker, using his moment to land shorter of his target and carry through underneath it’s guard to cut off it’s left hand.

The Necron stepped back and hissed something, the extended it’s scythe, shrinking it down to a more usable sie. Alconol raied his blade in the “Striking Eagle” stance and slowly circled his opponent who started to do the very same. Alconol new he was going to need a new plan, and decided to take a big risk. He let his guard down, and stared at the Ygnir, muttering a spell of protection under it’s breath; one that could only be used in the presence of the Avatar of Khaine. The Ygnir Lord didn’t wait for long, and charged in; only to bounced off an invisible shield that had materials around Alconol. 

He then followed through by launching a bolt of high electrical energy from his hand and striking the Necron square in the chest. It fell like a rock, it’s body complete disabled by the spell that used it’s own energy against it. Alconol lowered his hand, hefted his weapon and walked over to where the Ygnir lay immobilized. 

“Prepare to die Ygnir,” he said and raised his sword up for the killing blow. 



Forces in Space:

75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

Forces on the Ground:

Yuli- 459

75 Warp spiders
2 Wraithlords
50 Dire Avengers
5 Jetbikes
20 Shinning Spears
1 Fire Prisms


Yuli- 450:

75 Bonesingers

Space Force: 72%(On far side of planet)

Casualties:

125
1 Vehicle

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Farseer Darvaleth

Shadow moved back as the human impaled it's fellow warrior and the effetcs spread across it's face; Shadow thoroughly enjoying the reaction. It was at this time that the next pahse of his plan popped itno his mind. 

Forces in Space:

100 Scarabs

Forces On Ground:

Yuli-459:

600 Infantry
16 Monoliths

Casualties:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

Personal...

Sorrow recoiled from the human`s strike. Eying the creature with a newfound level of respect, he decided the game was over. He renewed his own attack, driving the human to its feet before sending it sprawling with a heavy kick. 

Spinning the scythe in his hand, he raised it for the killing blow. 

It never landed. Something incredibly fast and strong impacted Sorrow from the side, throwing Sorrow completely off balance. He turned to face this new foe as it landed in defiant stance before him. An eldar, one of the ancient foes... 

_Foolish creatures._ Sorrow thought to himself. _Why would they seek to aid these vermin?_ As he thought, he retracted the haft if his warscythe, effective transforming the blade into a dagger, a weapon far easier to use against such an agile foe. As he advanced, it started to chant. 

Sorrow was aware of the eldar`s warp abilities, and broke into a run. He swung his blade with a metallic roar. 

An invisible field suddenly gripped him, he was frozen in midstrike. Completely and utterly paralysed. The eldar uttered some curse and Sorrow was thrown backwards. All of his systems were shot. 

The eldar loomed over him, weapon poised. 

There was one chance, and only one chance for survival at this point.

Military Movements...

All forces Retreat! Initialising phase out if possible.

Military Actions...

All forces withdraw immediately!

Diplomacy...

Request sent to Shadow: 

_My body is incapacitated, and has been lost. I request a new form, my own resources are inadequate to said task. I will be unable to act until this request is met._

Fleet Actions...

Commence Bombardment immediately. Hold nothing back.


----------



## Kalawaki (Feb 2, 2011)

*Syst*

*Blah*
Syst stirred...
It had been a while since he had moved. He sensed warmth. He sensed darkness. He sensed...food. A slight hiss escaped his dripping maw as he became fully awake. There was food to be eaten here. Much food. He reached out with his mind, feeling his fleet awaken from their slumber. He felt the presence of mother, but she had yet to direct him. She had given him choice. He would satisfy her.

As he reached out, he sensed something different. There was another tyranid fleet here, already feasting. Curious. With a mere thought he began to dispatch prowler vanguard drones, to scout the system for edible worlds. But he felt that this would take a while. He also sensed that, while his fleet was of decent size, there were threats here that could overwhelm even his vast numbers. Perhaps there was a different way...

His drones began to report several worlds. He hissed in satisfaction. But was irritated to find that the most delicious of the worlds, a wondrous buffet, was already being consumed by the other tyranid force, and another bore the vast emptiness that implied it had already been consumed.

He ordered his drone ships to seed a couple of the worlds with lictor's and a few pods of genestealers, to begin infiltration and begin his consumption of this system. He also reached out, and through the vast hive mind he sent a request to mother...

Syst shifted slightly in the warmth that was his wet domain, as he began pondering possible ways his fleet would be able to properly defend itself, should he not be able to gain a proper number advantage. He also sent a telepathic tap to the Tyrant of the other hive fleet, but he was careful. Syst didn't want to agitate the other tyranid fleet.


*Military Movement*
Deploy vanguard drone ships to scout the system and to seed 5 lictors onto all planets, with an addition of 10 genestealers onto Yuli prime and Yuli-450. The forces on Yuli Prime aim to land well over several miles from the engagement. Should the drone ship's be engaged by a threat it will flee and attempt to use the planets gravity to slingshot itself away, jettisoning all of their remaining Mycetic Spores planet side as they attempt to do so.

Lictor's are ordered to begin picking off isolated and unpopular prey that wouldn't likely be noticed to be missing, to gather information from them. Should the prey not be isolated, they are ordered not to engage.

Genestealers are ordered to remain hidden and begin reproducing, numbers is something the hive needs to have.

Begin using the hive ship to reproduce more fighters and spores, the need to grow the fleet in order to defend itself against potential threats is a high priority.


*Military Actions:*
No engagements have yet to be met, and as such no real actions are necessary. Lictor's and Genestealers use their masterful infiltration (and in the lictor's case, assassination/information gathering) tactics on the specified worlds.


*Diplomatic Actions:*
Syst reached out through the Hive Mind, and sent a request to Mother for additional forces, stressing the need for the hive fleet to grow in size in order to efficiently consume this section. Syst also requested to tap into the information about the system that the other fleet had recovered, as the other fleet had been here longer and would likely hold vital information about this system.

Syst sent out a telepathic tap to TyrantLord through the Hive Mind, not necessarily relaying a message of any kind. TyrantLord would get a sensation in his mind, so that he would know of the presence of Syst's fleet, but not necessarily the location. He would also sense no hostility from Syst's fleet.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*A/N:* _Just to let you know EH, Tyranids don't warp travel._

*Blah:*

Victorious, The Chapter Master turned the ship around, and after reclaiming the crusier _Guilliman's Pride_, he began to plan his next course of action. Yuli-450, he noticed, was the only planet not under threat there, but in case the Squats found out about the Eldar helping the other Imperial Forces on Yuli-459, which he didn't want to happen, the Chapter Master had ordered two companies, plus transports and several armoured units to remain there and guard the newly constructed fortress. 

Suddenly, the only surviving Librarian, still with the group ran up to the Chapter Master, and addressed him directly. As Vorax looked, he noticed that the Librarian was wounded, his armour wrecked and his face covered with blood. "My... My Lord, I have urgent news."

"Speak quickly, Brother-Librarian," replied the Lord of the Vanquishers Chapter. "And then go see to your wounds."

"Yes my lord," nodded the Librarian. "Recently, whilst fighting these Dark Eldar, I... experienced... a vision. A vision... of the future. A vision of the terrible things to come."

There was a moment's silence, the Chapter Master eying the Librarian as though he was tainted. But Vorax knew better than that. He had a strong support for the psykers that were part of the Vanquishers, and had grieved for Castol's death. However, the only surviving Librarian on this Crusade, a Epoistalry, had just suffered a large amount of damage to his health, and the Chapter Master could not afford the death of him. "Inform me then, Brother-Epoistalry, of this vision of yours. After all, we will need all the knowledge we can have."

"Yes... my lord," the Epoistalry replied and began. "Unfortuantly, the news is not good, if this vision is to be believed. It appears that our enemies on Yuli 459, well, have started an orbital bombardment of the surface."

"An orbital bombardment? The Necrons?" Vorax questioned, curiously. "Tell me, Epoistalry. Do you believe this vision to be true?"

"Yes, my lord," he nodded, and groaned in pain. "We must act, or everyone on the surface of Yuli 459 will most certainly die!"

"I was heading to Yuli 459 anyway, Epoistalry, but your vision has just made things more complicated," Vorax frowned. "Anyway, we will leave nothing to chance. After all, isn't that what happened on Moras V, was it not?"

"Aye, I remember that planet well," the Librarian nodded. "And I remember what happened there. My name is Brother-Epoistalry Revas, if you need to know, my lord.

The Chapter Master nodded, understandingly. "Very well, Brother-Epoistalry Revas.First we will eradicate the Necrons with faith and fury, and then, turn our attention to these... _Tyranids._"

"Yes sir," nodded the Librarian. "Do you want me to contact the Black Dragons?"

"Yes," replied the Chapter Master with a nod. "Inform them and the fourth and ninth on Yuli-459 that the Necrons have planned a bombardment."

"Yes, my lord."

Now, the Chapter Master turned away from the Librarian, and spoke into the comm-link. "All ships, set course for Yuli-459. Let's wipe these Necrons from the face of the planet!"

*Military Movement / Actions:*

All ships diverted to Yuli-459. All Vanquishers on the ground of Yuli-459 are to try and find the loaction of the Necron Lord (s) in command of the Necrons forces and exterminate them. All ships set course for Yuli-459, and upon arrival, engage the Necrons in the skies above the planet. 

*Diplomatic Actions:*

*Request:* Request any forces of the Imperium in nearby sectors to send as much aid as they can spare, tell them to head for the planet Yuli-459. And also inform them, if they do arrive, of the Tyranids, Necrons, Chaos, Eldar and Squats on the planet.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Farseer and warsmith7752*

Warsmith7752 

Whitetoof sat in his Orky throne on the command bridge of his asteroid Rok as it cruised through the warp towards its destination. Whitetoof simmered over the recent events that had ended in him being banned from the Holy WWWAAAAGGHHHH against the hummies on Armageddon. 

The Great One had thrown him out, and now Whitetoof was on his own, with his warriors ready to make a name for them. He would find himself a new home, then take all it’s resources for his new WWWAAGGGHH which he would launch into space.

As he simmered, a mechboy on the lower deck started to whoop and holler, shouting that they were about to enter into real space again. Whitetoof gripped his big shoota and braced himself for the usual mind rattling feeling that accompanied the transition, but was meet with a very different reaction. He was suddenly thrown forward as a massive force of gravity hurled everything forward into the viewport and decks all around him. 

The massive force died as quickly as it came, and Whitetoof struggled to his knee’s; trying to get a hold of his senses as smoke sparked frm a broken console nearby. He looked up and saw a massive, round starship in front of him that glimmered with a darkness that reminded him of the void itself. He grabbed a mechboy from nearby,” Dat thingy in front’o us. Wat is dat thing!”
The mechboy tried to answer, but was choked to death by Whitetoof’s massive grip; falling to the floor. Being impatient, Whitetoof grabs his weapons and activates the speakers.

“Boy, the moment ‘as arrived. Kill all the ‘ummies aboard dat ship.” As massive WWWAAGGHHHH was heard all throughout the ship and the orks surged through the broken wreckage, some choking from lack of air, in order to get to grips with the enemy.

So you cam in and rammed into what appears to be a Necron ship? What’s you move.

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicle

Space Forces: 96%

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Farseer Darvelath

Shadow stepped back from the two humans as one impaled the other with his built in claws. Shadow smirked, then teleported back to his ship. He ordered his troops to do so as he released the smaller ship within the Cairn’s hanger and sent it on its way with its deadly payload. It floated out, and then shot strait into towards the human ship that was off the port bow, plowing into it and detonating inside, taking it and three other ships of the line with it. Shadow was pleased.

He was about to give further orders when a massive object came out of the warp and slammed into his stealth Cairn ship; blowing out the port size and setting gauss generators on fire. The stealth field failed and the two ships stood there in space as atmosphere escaped from the larger, asteroid looking ship.

Shadow was furious, how dare more living ruin his plans for conquest, now he would lose the initiative. He ordered his men to stand by as he heard a massive roar and saw large, green skinned brutes come flooding across the airless space and into his ship.

So now what, you suicide mission was successful, but an Ork Rok has slammed into your Cairn and has done significant damaged?

Forces in Space: 

699 Infantry
14 Monoliths
100 Scarabs

Space Force: 56%


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

TyrantLord charged into the defensive line. The swarm had already began slicing into the prey. A kroot howled as it launched itself. The hive tyrant simply slashed back with one massive blade. There was almost no resistance. The massive creature slammed into the line like a living battering ram launching many of the prey.

There was a twinge in TyrantLord’s mind. Another fleet? Had Mother misunderstood the request? A second fleet would sweep over the system quickly, but less efficiently than if it was lead by one mind. The other would be accepted as it was; there was much to feed upon. 

TyrantLord let its mind return to the battle at hand. As the swarm washed across the defenses it roared. The sound came in two layers, the first was normal the second simply ripped into the minds. Several of the things fell with terror. Kill, the hive tyrant flashed to the swarm, the swarm must feed!

Military Movement:
Lictors ordered to maintain surveillance, and allowed to hunt again in pairs on Galbatorious, and Yuli-450. These hunts are to be against prey who are alone or in very small groups. This is to only be done where there is an extremely high success in feeding with virtually no chance of loss.
The new hive being formed in the gorge collapses the tunnel to itself and begins production using biomatter from the surrounding soil.

Military Actions:
The flying creatures will fly for altitude beyond the Tau’s range. The acid sprayer Harrian will begin to expel acid down onto the defensive line. If any ships try to make orbit again then it will be engaged.
Should the Eldar interfere with their flying units: Engage them at altitude, if needed Harrian will be all that attacks at maximum range.

The assault. (Basically the same plan as before)
The swarm engages in melee, or extremely close range making blast weapons useless. The majority of the swarm creatures will bypass the kroot lines leaving enough to deal with that threat and engage the Tau. Tervigon use their powers to boost the charge and melee (Dominion and Catalyst) and use enough of the smaller creatures to screen them from enemy fire. Tyranofex/Pyrovore/Carnifex will assault the heavy armor first.
Flying creatures will dive in from above, and assist. The Harrian will engage the heavier armor with biocannons from above.
Ravaners will continue destabilizing the ground beneath the defensive line, and then pop up amid the defender’s Broadside suits. This is done while all of the tau are fixed on the fighting at the front.
Biovores will continue to expel sporemines into the surrounding area, mostly toward any line the Eldar may use to advance.


Diplomacy: WOHO! I get to use this
Simple information is sent back to Syst.
Prey abounds.

Space Actions:
Request Kraken and Escort drones from mother with all haste. The smaller ships will need to be replaced immediately.
Request any additional forces that are available. This is the last truly biomass rich world and the assault must succeed. Failure here will end the hive’s ability to take this system. 
All remaining ships will remain hidden away from the worlds while waiting for the addition of new swarm ships.
Sentry ship maintains position and waits. If engaged it will run immediately into open space with all speed.
The cruiser will produce more warriors Carnifex and Gargoyles are the intended type.
The hive ship will begin production of Mawloc, and Trygon.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alconol charged forward as the Necron was about to deliver the killing blow to a human when Alconol launched himself forward. With a cry to the dead eldar gods on his lips he swung his spear in a semi circle down on the Necron Lord. The Lord turned and managed to block it just in time and counter struck but Alconol was too quick. With but a thought he knew what must be done. 

The Necron stepped back and hissed something, the extended it’s scythe, shrinking it down to a more usable sie. Alconol raied his blade in the “Striking Eagle” stance and slowly circled his opponent who started to do the very same. Alconol sighed as he let his guard down and closed his eyes, his lips moving furiously under his breath. He was going to let himself open, his soul would be bare. This was risky but he was confident.

The necron launched himself forward straight towards only to bounce off his forceshield. Alconol opened his eyes and extended his hand. Blue lightning energy danced from his hand and striking the Necron square in the chest. It fell like a rock, it’s body complete disabled by the spell that used it’s own energy against it. Alconol lowered his hand, hefted his weapon and walked over to where the Ygnir lay immobilized. 

*“Prepare to die Ygnir,”* he said and raised his spear up for the killing blow. He smashed it down on the Ygnir chest several times and its head. He then turned back, the necrons were fleeing. * "Men fall back to the drop zone, I don't like this turn of events."*

==========================================================================

Once aboard the Alconol pondered his next move. The necrons were a threat but a diminished one. He needed to talk to his allies, the other eldar. The Imperials would surely turn on him now. 

Military actions: All troops fall back to the drop zone and return to the fleet.

Diplomacy: Inform our allies of our retreat as the majority of the necrons have fled.

Space: All ships help in evacuating the men. 400 Guardians are posted at every major service duct and bulkhead in case of sabouters. Ships to aid Imperials if orks and necrons continue to fight though they are moving away from all possible threats.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Personal:
It was good to be back, Whietoof had missed the familiar surge of overpowering joy when he opened his mouth and yelled

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

And then to hear the reply from his boyz made it even better and made him feel like stompin a bit 'arder. His is exactly what whitetoof felt like know. 

Unlike the other warbosses (in whitetoofs opinion) he was just right balance between kunnin and killy. Dis ment 'ee knew dat 'ee would 'ave ter implace sum kunnin an' proper tactics. Whitetoof ad just da fing. He grabbed a necrons head and crushed it in his hand then moved on and grabbed his lead nob and started yelling orders at him.

Millitary actions:
1st, 3rd and 5th divisions head for the bridge emphasising on surprise attacks and rushing at them full force like a giant green deff rola. All the other forces head toward the engine/power room and protect the meks who will try and power the ship down so they can steal the ship and rebuilt it wiv lotsa dakka.

Stompa and battlewagons assist whitetoof, the rest follow the meks.

Space actions:
Entire fleet open fire on cairn ship but runs away and hides if it takes damage.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Blah: Varian's mind was numb, Ardros lay dead at his feet and the good majority of his fleet including the Dark Wyrm herself and all his men on her were now effectively gone. He could hear frantic vox reports from his two remaining strike cruisers, Obsidian and Onyx, gleaning from them that apparently the Necrons had rammed a large cruiser full of explosives into the Dark Wyrm. The resulting explosion had obliterated the battlecruiser and blew apart two of his strike cruisers completely, if there were survivors from those two ships then his battlebrothers still in space were already on it.

He had torn his helmet off in a flurry of rage and dove into the necron forces that were retreating, why they were he did not care and neither did his men, they knew what had just transpired and they were going to slaughter the enemy. Yet now the necrons were phasing out and he and his men were left at the Imperial Guard base with only two ships left, one of which was damaged, yet they would not falter. 

His men gathered in the trenches and hunkered down once Varian had recieved the vox from the Vanquishers that the necrons were planning an orbital bombardment. He had retrieved his helm and now was waiting with the rest of his men for their remaining thunderhawks to finish shipping them all to their ships in orbit.

-------------------------

Once they were all in orbit and his two remaining strike cruisers, Onyx and Obsidian, were within the protection of the much much larger Vanquisher fleet he opened up a communique to the chapter master of the Black Dragons.* "Lord, it pains me to ask you of this, but we are in dire need of aid. There are multiple enemy forces within the system, of almost every xenos origin, including the peons of chaos and I regret to say that due to a necron attack our force is sorely outnumbered. I ask that you send us more reinforcements so that we may further the cause of the Imperium and the Emperor himself. Our armor is almost non-existent and many of our tactical squads perished in the naval battle, we are in dire need of a new chaplain for Ardros has fallen, and our brothers of the Librarium would be helpful. Thank you lord. In the Emperor's name."*

He stopped the communique and opened a ship to ship vox to the Vanquisher's chapter master, *"Chapter Master Vorax, I request that we meet as soon as possible to discuss tactics, we must also have the Imperial Guard commander meet with us immediately so that we may include them also. I can be on your ship within the hour."*

Space actions/Military actions: remaining two ships pull into the formation of the Vanquisher's fleet to protect them. All men have been withdrawn from the surface of the planet and back onto the two remaining ships.

Diplomatic: send request for reinforcements to chapter master of the Black Dragons. ask the vanquishers and imperial gaurd to meet for tactical meetings and shtuffs like that lol


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hargir surveyed the situation from his throne, and it amused him greatly. It seemed his vengeance would be had, for the Eldar were here, and in force. However, it greatly concerned him that the Ygnir were also present, and that they were fighting the Greenskin; an old ally of Hargir’s people. He took one last look at the tactical display, and then made his decision. 

“Retribution, you will move to engage the Ygnir ship that is locked with the Rok. I will take the flagship and move to assist our new human allies.”

“Yes Lord,” was all the reply he needed. With that he turned and barked orders to the deck crews, inputting coordinates into his throne and sitting back as his flagship moved towards the planets surface. 

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli-450:

100 Workers

Diplomatic:

(Message to all Humans)

This is Warlord Hargir, I am moving to assist your armies in the fight against the Ygnir at the planet you call Yuli-459. Prepare for imminent deployment


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal Action:*

Shadow snarled at the destruction of the Imperial ships, cackling at their demise. The Night-ship had been beyond full repair, so its destruction was imminent anyway. Why not put it to use one last time, Shadow thought. As the white-hot flares died away, Shadow heard a dull sound. It built steadily, starting as nothing but a deep thrumming noise. It built and built, until suddenly it came clear as day:

*Waaaagh!*

A titanic impact rippled along the Cairn as a massive asteroid collided with the port-side. The stealth field abruptly failed, leaving the Cairn exposed. Shadow roared with anger as he saw the filthy Krork crossing the vacuum to the Cairn, and attempted to board the ship. Shadow knew what to do, however, against boarding actions.

"Navigator!" called Shadow, "De-pressurise the port-side. Remove artificial atmosphere from all exterior chambers on the side where the damned Krork are coming through. Deploy all Pariahs and accompanying Warriors to choke-points where corridors intersect so they can gain no foothold."

*Military Action:*

All exterior port-side chambers are now vacuums. This is to stop the Orks from being able to even breath, let alone fight.

Where corridors connect together, into large chambers which leader deeper into the ship, Pariahs and warriors are pooled together to stop any advance. Around the Rok's impact point, there are five such chambers; in each are deployed 10 mighty Pariahs to spread ultimate fear into the Orks, and 100 Warriors to blast them apart from behind their raised cover-points. A force of 90 Immortals and 60 Destroyers are active-reserves, moving to wherever needed. In this way, the Necrons can fight vastly superior numbers without losing ground.

*Space Action:*

Auto-repair systems active and preparing to re-engage stealth field when possible. Also, all gauss batteries fire upon the Rok to blast it apart!

*Diplomacy:*

Message to Sorrow: "My ship is under attack from the vile Krork. My teleporting-beacons can take any troops you can spare."


_Note: Current forces stand at:

- Lord Shadow
- 500 Warriors
- 50 Pariahs
- 90 Immortals
- 60 Destroyers
- 16 Monoliths_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Day 13*

Kalawaki

Syst felt his mind slapped as he reached out to Mother for more bio-resources. She was angry at him, angry for calling for more so soon without a good reason. Syst growled as he felt anger at himself for his stupid mistake.

It didn’t matter though, for as Mother withdrew from his mind, he felt taps from his Lictor scouts that detailed the situation in the system around him. War was raging on one planet between fleshy beings and metal skeletons that used green light as their weapon. The fellow Tyranid fleet also had sent scouts out, and some had not been left alive to tell the tale. The remaining planets were quiet, nothing much more than creating of metal structures by the fleshy beings.

Syst stored them to the back of his mind for later, as he started to send signals to parts of his fleet, initiating the landing of his warriors on the planet below.

Forces in Space:

500 Warriors
10 Vehicles
100 Ripper Swarms

Forces on Ground:

Yuli Prime:

500 Warriors 
10 Vehicles

Space Force: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………..


Silbern (You need to post man)

Verriah fought tooth and nail with everything he had, but it seemed that he wouldn’t survive. For some reason he couldn’t think, couldn’t come up with a plan, and it was just out of his minds reach as he continued to fight.

Forces in Space: 

100 Earth Caste Workers

Forces on Ground:

Yuli Prime:

412 Infantry
10 Vehicles

Space Force: 0%

Casualties:

221 Infantry
3 Vehicles

……………………………………………………………………………………………………….

BlackApostleVilhelm

Varian stood on the bridge of his new command ship, the Onyx, with a piece of cloth in his hands. His eyes still shed tears, though he felt no emotion; it was a strange thing for him. Wiping away some tears, he sat in front of the tactical map, composing a letter to be sent to his sector commander for more reinforcements. His men were now within the bounds of the Vanquisher fleet, which had seemed to have more luck than his troops had. Though his fleet was decimated, his ground forces were relatively intact; and ready to fight again. Many warriors wanted vengeance for the dishonor that had been done to them down on the planet’s surface. 

His ship the Obsidian was still refitting, and he was waiting for a reply when word reached him of a new development. It seemed that the race known as the Squats was making planet fall and was deploying their two massive ships around the far side of the planet. 

So now what, what will you do next? 

Forces in Space:

589 Infantry
17 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 42%

Strike Cruiser “Obsidian” is heavily damaged


………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Samu3 (You need to post man)

Your men all fall back to the base, and site tight while the two titans fight each other for supremacy.

Forces in Space:

None

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

647 Guard Infantry (First- Third Platoons)
13 Vehicles
21 Rough Riders
Heavy Mortar Platoon
1 Titan

Space Forces: 87% 

Casualties:

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Bane_of_Kings

Vorax stood patiently as his ship came out of the warp and laid down into a planetary orbit around the planets far side. It seemed that much had transpired since he had left to chase down the pirate Eldar. An asteroid, or what appeared to be one, had come out of nowhere and slammed into the Necron ship that they had engaged earlier. Another two ships, both equally massive, had broadcast the Squat identification form and had split off in different directions. It also seemed that his new ally had loss a majority of his fleet, his warriors unknown, to some massive explosion. 

For the moment, it seemed that Vorax held an advantage; being one of the few left with a fleet relatively untouched by the fighting. As turned to his second, giving orders to commence a gorund attack and retrieval of his men. Sending a message to Ferox, he turned back to his tactical display to decide his next move.

Suddenly his aid ran back to him, sputtering something that was garbled in the rush he was in. “Stop babbling and start speaking, what is wrong,” Vorax roared, annoyed at the lack of discipline from his aid.

The aid stop, took a second to catch his composer, then handed a slate to Vorax. “The White Scars are here sir, they just arrived in system. They say they have 400 Marines ready at your disposal.” Vorax was a little taken back, having assumed they might not even show up. Now the situation was much more favorable indeed. In addition, he noted on the slate, their was a report that his HQ was complete, and that the new missile silos had been completed. This was excellent news indeed.

So now what, you have more men, but you’re in a sticky situation, where do your forces go from here?

Forces in Space:

3rd Company(107)
5 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 459

400 White Scars
104 Marines (4th(moderate losses), 9th Company’s(moderate losses))
4 Vehicles

Yuli- 450

114 Marines (2nd Company)
20 Scouts
3 Vehicles
100 Settlers

Space Force: 92% 

5 Strike Cruisers, 1 Battle barge under Vorax command is on the edge of the system


…………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Warsmith7752

As Whitetoof charged through ranks of metal skeletons, he crashed through a set of doors and into a massive chamber that twisted and distorted his vision. It seemed the enemy was choking him of life support, but he had been prepared for such a thing.

“You stupid muts, put on da breatha mask!” He held his breath as he put his mask on, attachjed to the extra air in his suit. Da boys weren;t as fast, however, and some were suffocated or killed while attempting to put their masks on. Whitetoof turned and destroyed two opponents rushing him. He grabbed a third and threw it through the hole and into space.

As his men pushed on, they suddenly found themselves in a massive chamber that had a reactor of some type in the center of the room. Whitetoof put his hand out, halting his WWAAGGHH crazed warriors as he sniffed the air, looking for an answer.

“Welcome my friends; it’s time to turn you into green barbeque!” Suddenly shaped materialized out of thin air and cu down the first rank of warriors in front of Whitetoof within seconds. More skeletons moved from the shadows and charged towards them.

“Kill d’em all,” Whitetoof roared, and he charged strait at the the leader, coming down with a massive strike.

So you have charged into the ship, and are engaging the enemy leader(you may do one wound), whats your next move??

Forces in Space:

834
20 Vehicles
100 Slaves

Space Force: 87%(Rok “Dastructar” moderate damaged to hull) 

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

G0arr

TyrantLord sliced left and right, slaughtering fleshy creatures beneath his mighty claw as he killed countless numbers of enemy warriors. They small fleshy creatures were dying easier than their blue skinned cousins in the forests. His assault was going perfectly, the enemy forces in complete disarray as their commanders were not reacting to the situation properly. 

His smaller soldiers below him swarmed forward, killing everything before them or tearing it into pieces for later consumption. TyrantLord roared with delight at the carnage before him, not even flinching as laser beams pierced his thick hide.

He suddenly felt a psychic pulse, a familiar one that he had felt before. Another Tyranid was here, and he was landing on this very planet. That would be a problem, for he would need all the resources to grow.

For the moment, however, he could finish his feast, heehehehehhe…………………….

So whats next??? 

Forces in Space:

None

Forces on Ground:

Magnar:

500 Warriors
2 Carnifex
1 Swarm Lord 

Yuli Prime:

936 Warriors
5 Vehicles (Warriors)
1 Swarm Lord

5 Lictors on Galbatorious
4 Lictor on Yuli- 450

Space Force: 52%

Casualties: 

437 Infantry
1 Vehicle

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

Farseer Ulthris (You need to post next time or your forces will be killed off)

Your men forma defensive perimeter and await further orders as they watch the Tau get slaughtered by the Tyrnanid.

Forces in Space:

100 Warriors
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

100 Bonesingers

Yuli Prime:

230 Warrior
6 Vehicles

Space Forces: 80%

370 Infantry
4 Vehicles

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Serpion5

Sorrow found himself on board the Cairn ship, shadow’s personal death star. He tried to sit p, but failed as his left leg gave out under the damage it had sustained. “Shadow, I require assistance,” Sorrow yelled into the data stream, but was meet with no immediate answer. Summoning a near bye Scarab to repair him, Sorrow tapped his mind into the ships computer core, searching for some answers about what exactly was happening around him.

He learned at once that he wasn’t safe here, for some living creatures had invaded Lord Shadow’s sanctum and were going about destroying everything in sight. In addition, his men had all teleported back to the Tomb or were destroyed, permanently. It seemed that things were not going so well; perhaps a retreat………………………………….

His world suddenly turned green, and his was shifted, along with the Scarab who was screaming data, to the chamber of the Outsider. Sorrow bowed his head, expecting to be torn apart for his failure.

“I HAD NOT FORESEEN THE ARRIVAL OF KHAINE. IT WOULD SEEM THAT OUR CIRCUMSTANCES HAVE CHANGED.” Sorrow was surprised as the Outsider grabbed the orange orb on the second alter, and watched as it turned into a sword with an awkward shape. It had blocks instead of a blade, and a tip that was a ball instead of a sharp point. 

“SORROW, YOU WILL TAKE YOUR MEN AND GO TO THE PLANET THE LIVING CALL YULI-450. THERE, DEEP BENEATH THE GROUND LIES AN ANCIENT SECRET OF THERE’S; A MACHINE WITH UNLIMITED POWER. GO CLAIM THIS MACHINE AND REPORT BACK WHEN YOU DO.

With that the Outsider vanished in a thunder shock of thunder and lightning. Sorrow immediately set to work gathering his men and sending them to the ships that the Outsider had mysteriously summoned. 

So now what, you have a new mission, will you comply, or will you move to Shadow’s aid?? 

Forces in Tomb World:

332 Warriors
2 Monoliths

Space Force: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… .

Anfo(You need to post, or next time your guy will die)

Lord Greeths men sit around and collect dust, waiting for their commander to make his next big plan.

Forces in Space:

150 Infantry
4 Vehicles

Forces on the Ground:

Galbatorious:
923 Marines
25 Bikers
21 Vehicles
300 Slaves
459 Cultists
1 Hammer of Khorne

Space Force: 150%(4 new ships)

Casualties:

2 Havocs


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Lord Rambo

Alconol stood inside the transport as his men loaded up and prepared to move back to their fleet; still in orbit. His men had fought well, but many were wounded and the medics were having a hard time keeping up with the load that was coming in. The Avatar stood silently, growling here and there, crushing random Necrons underneath its mighty feet. The Mon’Kiegh were recovering their own fallen and wounded, putting them on crude machines that smelt of pollution and petroleum.

As Alconol was about to signal the liftoff, a sudden snap in the air signaled the arrival of something extremely powerful. A massive shadow rose out from the green light, it’s head in the shape of a dragon with a body of an Eldar. It’s black skin was as dark as the night and his eyes glowed a deep reddish orange with pure hatred. It rose to it’s full height, grabbed the Avatar, and flung it clear across the landscape. The Avatar smashed in the Mon’Kiegh base and slide to a halt, leaping back onto its feet as it did. It growled and charged strait at the Ygnir star god, slicing at its hand with its sword. The Ygnir Star God’s arm swiftly transformed into a scythe and clashed in a hail of lightning with Khaines sword.

Alconol felt fear, something he hadn’t felt in a long, long time. Here were two gods duel each other for supremacy, and his men were caught in the middle of it. Alconol knew there was only one thing to do, only way to save his troops. 

“Have the men fall back to the Webway and prepare to evacuate from the surface, I will deal with the abomination,” Alconol shouted to his second as he grabbed his weapon and lept out of the ship. He sprinted across the landing one and towards where the two titans were killing each other causing the ground to shake and massive gyser’s of dirt to shoot up in the air.

“Nymya ta korinishi tashok takeda niyomi,” Alconol chanted and felt the power grow inside him as he started to glow a shade of red. The spell was slowly giving him power, unlimited power for a small period of time; which he could hopefully use to defeat and seal away the Star God.

“NOT SO FAST ELDAR!” The Star God threw his hand towards him and a force knocked Alconol out of the air and slammed him into a building. As Alconol shook off the blow, he saw he was in an office, and charged back through the hole, determined not to let evil prevail this day.

So your locked in a battle with a star God (you may do one mortal wound), and your troops are in retreat, what’s your next move??



Forces in Space:


Forces on the Ground:

Yuli- 450:

75 Bonesingers
25 Warp spiders
45 Dire Avengers
5 Jetbikes
10 Shinning Spears
1 Fire Prisms

Yuli-459:

75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

Space Force: 72%(On far side of planet)

Casualties:

80 Infantry
1 Vehicle

………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Farseer Darvaleth

Shadow stood by his Navigators core, really upset that everything seemed to be fighting against him. Even his God, the Outsider, was not answering his pleas for help, and Sorrow had magically disappeared from the ship as well. Now he had Krok, greenskins, invading his ship, and they might actually overrun him, with all the fighting that was occurring.

He initiated the Navigator to seal off certain parts of the ships, as well as create vacuums’ in other sections. He then sent all forces to the reactor, where he would make his last stand. His monoliths he sent to the Tomb portal below, knowing they would be mostly useless to him in the ship-to-ship combat environment. After making some final preparations, he settled into a dark spot in the reactor chamber, waiting for his opponent to come to him.

Finally they came, their leader vursting into the room amid a hail of bullets, sniffing the air as if to sense Shadow’s location.

“Welcome my friends,” Shadow said,” it’s time to turn you into green barbeque!” with that, shadow launched himself at the nearest, Krok, turning it into pieces. He then charged at the leader, who did the same, and they meet in a show of sparks and green lighting.

So now what, how will you fight the enemy leader(you may do one wound, but you cannot kill. Also, you can only use your phase shifter once, so choose wisely). 

Forces in Space:

100 Scarabs

Forces On Ground:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Olimpar stood on the bridge of his command vessel, “The Emperor’s Right Hand,” staring out into the black void that was so dubbed the Yuli system. His battleship, along with its two escorts had come here after learning of the conflict taking place almost a week earlier. Reports had indicated not only Necrons, but also the traitor Legions and possible daemons in the system. This had caused the Inquisition to summon and send some of it’s finest troops; the Grey Knights.

Olimpar’s fleet stood at the edge of the system, waiting for further orders.

So now what’s your next move??

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 100%


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Personal Action:

Ollimpar started to order his men " I want to know exactly were the enemy are and were any potential allies are," the crew went to their tasks in a hurry. Olimpar looked out into space he started to think 'why were so many Grey Knights sent here' kept coming back and he did wonder but he was loyal and did not need a reason. "Sir we have found signs of a Tyranid splinter fleet, a chaos warlord and a Necron armada" once again Olimpar was thrown into deep thought trying to decide what he should do. "Sir we have found signs of Imperium on Yuli-50 and 49 also we believe squats are here." Olimpar had the plan "I want all forces to wait near The chaos do not engage, Until we have support from Squats." 

Military action: 

prepare for a fight stop any intruders 

Space action: move all ships near the chaos army then wait 

Diplomacy: Send message to hagir to ask for his assistance attacking the chaos then send message to all Imperials


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Blah:* Chapter Master Vorax paced up and down the deck of _Volturis_, with a smile on his face. The White Scars had arrived, and now he had four-hundred expert bike units to back him up with speed. Things were looking well for the Vanquishers, as the fortress on Yuli-450 had been completed, and he was seemingly, one of the few forces with a still largley intact space fleet.

Truly, the Emperor had his favourites today, Vorax smiled. Sure, men had lost their lives on Yuli-459, but they would be avenged in due course. 

"Chapter Master Vorax, I request that we meet as soon as possible to discuss tactics, we must also have the Imperial Guard commander meet with us immediately so that we may include them also. I can be on your ship within the hour." Suddenly, ringing through the ship, the Chapter Master recgonised the familar vox channel from Captain Varian of the Black Dragons Chapter.

"Your request is granted, Captain Varian," responded the Chapter Master, and watched as the ship bearing the colours of the Black Dragons docked with his own, larger Battle-Barge. "Meet me on the bridge. The Emperor Protects."

*Military Actions:* White Scars and Forces on Yuli-459 withdraw from the planet, and join up with the Space Marines fleet in the skies.

*Diplomatic Actions:* Inform the Black Dragons they can come aboard. Also, inform the Imperial Guard that they are welcome to join us, as well as the Squats, and any other Imperial forces that may have arrived on the planet.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Personal:*

Damn that hurt.

The loss of Isamyr's arm was most unpleasant. Not only was the Chaos Lord in pain, but his chainfist had been damaged. The rage of the Chaos Lord rivaled that of Kharn.

_'What in the Warp do you mean you can't have it fixed by tomorrow? You said that you were once part of the Iron Warriors, I thought Perturabo taught you to fix everything?' _Isamyr screamed at the techmarine.

_'My Lord, we are doing everything in our power to repair your chain fist. But it is an ancient piece of equipment, and the power cables were fused together by the blade thet sliced off your arm_.'

_'Bring it to me tomorrow. No exceptions'_

Isamyr walked into his new Castle. He walked to the top and looked over the planet that was now his. Near the front of his fort was his Cannon of Khorne. Small bodies could be see moving over it's sides, repairing damages. His newest 'recruits' were being trained in the secretive and stealthy was of the Alpha Legion. Sadly they would not master the skills anytime soon, especially during a campaign. Isamyr would need to find a less subtle use for them...

The next day, Isamyr went to check on his chainfist. Surprisingly, it was done. While having it attached to his armor, Karl walked in.

_'What are you doing down here? I had you in charge of the Fleet!'_ Isamyr yelled at the small man.

_'I am sorry, Sir, but there is news you should see.'_ Karl replied as he held out a dataslate. Isamyr grabbed the slate angrily.

Isamyr's body went stiff not even a quarter of the way down. He had to make a an effort not to crush the dataslate. He thrust the slate in Karl's chest,_'Have my plane ready for take off immedatly. Load up all the 'Recruits' and 100 cultists. Brief the cultists on the internal working of Inquisition ships and Imperial Crewmen. I want all them on in an hour.'_

Isamyr walked up the loading ramp of his thunderhawk with Karl and his retinue in tow. They sat down and strapped them selfs in. 

_'The Fleet appears to be doing nothing currently, they are waiting for something.'_ Karl said.

_'Reinforcements, most likely. We must move quickly.'_ Isamyr said as the plane took off.

Karl nodded, _'Sir, do you think the Cultist have enough time to prepare? With so little time to learn the inner working of Imperial Crew life, they could be detected.'_

_'We only need them there for a short time.'_ Isamyr replied, _'And you never answered me on why you left the ship to tell me all this.'_


*Millitary actions:*

Continue construction of Moon Base.

Begin Repairs of the buildings damaged in battle, Including the 'enemy' fortress.

Upgrade all Power Armor with Nexcium.

Prepare 100 Cultists to infiltrate Inquisition cruisers. They will pose as crewmen. Send them in.

Move all new marine to ships along with Isamyr, and his retinue.


*Space actions:*

Hold 4 ships in orbit over Moon.

Hold other ships in orbit over planet. Have some ships fly toward the Inquisition and pretend to attack to see how the enemy reacts. But stay out of harms way.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

Tyrantlord turned and roared. The swarm was pressing forward, and the foe was faltering. Good, good they would be consumed. It was time to finish this. 

The thrill of battle drove Tyrantlord into a fury. It howled and roared. This world would provide much biomass, and the swarm would consume it. Yes, yes it would feed the fleet, and all would fall before the ravenous hunger.

Military Movement:

Military Actions:
Overwhelm what is left of the Tau. Force every one of their firewarriors into close combat making their range weapons useless.
Tyranofex/Pyrovore/Carnifex will assault the heavy armor.
Biovores continue with their previous orders making a deadly mine barrier that the Tau can not retreat through, and the elder can not advance through.

Diplomacy:
(possible addition) None as current.

Space Actions:
Request Kraken and Escort drones from mother with all haste. The smaller ships will need to be replaced immediately.
Request any additional forces that are available. This is the last truly biomass rich world and the assault must succeed. Failure here will end the hive’s ability to take this system. 
All remaining ships will remain hidden away from the worlds while waiting for the addition of new swarm ships.
Sentry ship maintains position and waits. If engaged it will run immediately into open space with all speed.
The cruiser will produce more warriors Carnifex and Gargoyles are the intended type.
The hive ship will begin production of Mawloc, and Trygon.
Any additional production will be ‘plant’ spores.
The buried hive will begin consuming what is in the soil, and spawn the first queen on the world.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Sorrow*

Personal...

Sorrow was patient beyond compare as his body came back together, piece by piece. He considered himself extremely fortunate that Shadow had the good graces to assist him so promptly. After ten minutes of repair work, Sorrow was finally able to stand. Holding out his hand, he emitted a brief command code into the link, and his warscythe returned to his grip. 

Taking a look around, Sorrow deduced that he was back in the repair bay of Shadow`s cruiser. He began to walk towards-

_Sorrow..._

The voice called him. It was all too familiar...

ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP

Suddenly, Sorrow found himself once more in the chamber of the Outsider, the giant demigod standing before him. Sorrow dropped to his knees immediately, awaiting whatever punishment was coming. 

_Khaine is here._ The Outsider spoke. _I had not expected to see him here, this does indeed complicate things. I need you, Sorrow, to find the captured eldar weapon I sealed in this system long ago. Go to the planet the living call Yuli 450 and claim the weapon buried within._

'My Lord.' Sorrow bowed his head. 

_There can be no mistakes._ The Outsider said, retrieving the second orb. It became a sword of almost comical proportions, but Sorrow knew better than to treat it as a joke. _If you fail, I will inflict unlimited suffering upon you._

The Outsider vanished, leaving Sorrow to stand in the chamber alone. Exiting the chamber, Sorrow was rejoined by his spyder cohort and re-established the link to his warriors. It was indeed a pitiful sight...

Remembering his ally under attack, Sorrow made the decision he needed to. 

Military Movement...

Transport Sorrow and all remaining forces to Sorrow`s Scythe cruiser.

Military Actions...

All forces are contained within the Scythe Cruiser. Preparing for boarding actions if necessary.

Fleet Actions...

Travel to Yuli 450 upon Outsider`s Command. Fleet on standby to engage if necessary.

Diplomacy...

Message to Shadow:

++Hold out as long as possible. I will send assistance asap.++


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Blah: The Onyx slowly docked with the Vanquishers' battle barge, Varian wore his full battleplate, his helm hooked to the maglock at his waist. He was accompanied by his own squad of veterans, each a legend of the chapter in their own right and each fully capable of holding his own against numerous enemies. They were called The Flight amongst the rest of the chapter and his company, five elite veterans who's names would pass into chapter history once they had passed, each one different from the next. 

Gorax was the first, a large marine that weilded a brutal looking dual bladed power axe that glowed with inner fire. His armor was tooled to look like the bones of a warrior much like the chaplains but what set him apart were the skulls of all the Eldar, Tyranids and Orks that he had killed in his lifetime. Each was the head of a champion he had felled, each attached to his waist by an adamantine chain, twelve in all hung all the way around his waist. His jump pack was carved to look like skeletal wings and was much bulkier to carry his greater weight. 

The next was Gregory, a black chain cloak covering most of his body, his jump pack a deep black with no markings, he weilded a power scythe who's black blade glowed with a negative light. Beside Gregory was Cain, a tall marine that weilded a large two handed power sword, his armor was like Varian's in that it was tooled to look like the scales of a great dragon. 

Rumer was the next out of the docking umbilical, the Bane of Traitors, he was average size for a marine but just by looking at him one could tell he was a warrior supreme. All across his armor hung the skulls of all the traitor champions he had slain, each skull was engraved with the name of the traitor, his legion, and the campaign he had died in, the skulls being purified to rid them of chaos and then blessed to make them anathema to daemons and warpkind. Three hung from each shoulderpad and ten hung around his waist, his armor looked ancient, like it was from the Great Crusade itself but it was tooled to look like that, his chestplate carved into the face of a screaming dragon and the words AVE IMPERATOR engraved across his jump pack and the power spear that he used. 

The last one out was the newest member, relatively new considering he was much much older than many of the marines in the chapter, Julius. He was an extremely pious marine, passages from the Imperial Creed covered every piece of his armor, but what truly set him apart from his brothers were the weapons that he weilded. Blades were attached to his jump pack for him to use as extra weapons and he wore a unique set of power claws, the claws were slim and long but instead of being large and bulky like Varian's they were attached to his fingers allowing him for more dexterity. 

Each one's jump pack looked like dragon wings despite minute differences and each's helm looked like the face of a snarling dragon, Varian's being the only one that looked like a dragon skull. Yet also like their captain they were Dragon Claws, long sharp spines studding their forearms and elbows were covered in adamantine, each one concealing a set of toxin soaked fangs behind their helms. They followed their captain as he made his way towards the bridge of the Vanquishers' battle barge until they finally reached the bulkhead and were allowed in.

Varian walked in, the Flight following him silently, and bowed his head in respect to Vorax as he spoke, his voice deep and sharp,* "Greetings brother, I am pleased to finally meet you in person. This is my command squad, called The Flight by the rest of my men and our chapter, each a legend of the chapter in his own right; Gorax, Gregory, Cain, Rumer and Julius. Despite the fact that my fleet is decimated we have suffered little casualties and are ready to take the fight to the enemy, our sensors have picked up only one chaos fleet orbiting Galbatorious, I believe that the other fleet that was previously there has either been completely destroyed or taken over by the opposing faction." *He paused as Rumer growled _"Traitors...."_ and Julius let out a wordless snarl. Varian smiled at his brothers showing his toxin covered fangs for a split second,* "Should we continue or should we wait for our allies?"* He asked Vorax. 

Military Actions: none

Diplomatic actions: Engage in tactical meeting with Vanquishers.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Whitetoof smashed through the ranks with his tremendous bulk, gaus fire harmlesslybounced off the kustom forcefield of the mek behind him and the generator attached to whitetoofs back. With his nobz at his side he charged at the metallic skeletons, at range the necrons were lethal but once the gap was closed the orks cut them down to size with choppa and slugga.

Suddenly from nowhere "welcome friends, time to turn you into a green barbecue!" the first rank of orks fell like rain in a storm. Whitetoof turned to look for the necron who was nowhere to be seen so he turned and grabed the nearest mek. "I'm gunna chuck ya inta da big green fing, I'm no mek but I rekon it's da smart gubbins of da ship." before the mek bad time to reply he was flying through the air towards the green reactor. As he turned his head he saw a flash of metal. His instincts kicked in to swing his power klaw. He aim was true, the metal on metal sound halted the battle momentarily just long enough for everyone in range to see the necron beings thrown through the air by the blow from the power klaw. It had hit him in the chest revealing a glowing green orb which whitetoof shot a hail of dakka at but to no avail.

Before the necron landed he suddenly came to his senses and nimbly sprang at whitetoof........

Millitary actions:
Emphasis on CAPTURE of the ship, normal boyz are to be used as a meat shield for the more important orks and during combat emphasis on swarm. Meks will continue trying to take control of the ships engines but some now work on controlling the ships auto defences and disabling he engines and guns thus halting the amount of damage being put on he fleet.

Diplomatic actions: send the following message back to the homeplanet of da Blak orks (re-enforcement request)

Alright ya git?

Whitetoof as led us inta a system wiv lotsa fightin teh be dun, we gots umies, bugs (tyranids) and da long'uns (elder) basically wot am sayin is dat there is lotsa fightin ter be had ere an we is welcomin any orks dat wunna join da waaaaaaaagh. We is already fightin da metal skeletonz and we onto been 'ere 'bout an hour or two.

Space actions: all fleet stay out range from the guns as much as possible while still providing covering fire.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

"Sir we have killed another cultist, but if they keep this up one will get through." Olimpar strided around the room as the figures poured in "Sir they have a very large army much larger than ours." more reports like this followed. Soon Olimpar realised that they had very little chance of winning against this and so Olimpar ordered a withdraw. "Get us back into the warp we need to help the Imperium, not fight a battle with no hope of survival." 

As the fleet went into the warp the navigator told him the options Yuli 50 seemed the best one. Issuing the Orders he went back to pacing about the room until they got to Yuli 50 Dropping the men of his remains stayed with him for the real test. The Attack of the cairn Wraith ship, soon the fleet was there " Board the lesser vessels try to destroy the Wraith ship." he shouted and soon combat was joined. 

Military Movement: 300 infantry, 2 Tanks and all builders are on Yuli 50 while the remains are on board ships waiting to board 

Military Movement : find all friendly forces on Yuli 50 and start to build HQ. 
on Ships prepare to board the lesser ships use largest ship to fire at wraith ship. 

space force: use two smaller ships to board other ships. meanwhile use the main ship to fire upon wraith ship. 

diplomacy: send an alliance with squats and a non aggression pack with orks 
ask for more men with this letter
+++++++++++Titan++++++

Inquisitor Syprax the Yuli system is a warzone thousands of soldiers die in every battle. Not only this but many other races have come there Orks, Squats, necrons and most destructively there is a large chaos force. This is why I have sent this call for aid 

+++++++++++ Your loyal servant Olimpar +++++++++++=


----------



## Kalawaki (Feb 2, 2011)

*Splinter Fleet Kalawaki*

*PERSONAL*
Syst hissed slightly. Mother did not like his request. She shouldn't be surprised, it was natural for him to feel he needed more troops. He was used to commanding a larger force then he had available to him. His teeth chattered in anticipation as he began to make full deployment to the lush, fertile planet below him. He had almost gone to another planet for consumption, but he sensed other threats that the other fleet had yet to battle, and he also knew this was the richest, most fertile world to consume. As the Mycetic Spores rained down into the planet, he strategically set it up so that they would entrap the older threat (Eldar) between his forces and TyrantLord's. He himself prepared to disembark below, but first he wanted to see to it that all of his forces made it planet side.

A twinge of his thoughts sent a huge cloud of poisonous microscopic spores into the planets atmosphere. These spores would mutate the plant life and make it grow tenfold, while also poisoning the air and water to everything that was neither plant nor tyranid. He shifted slightly in his wet domain as he launched several very special spores planet side. These spores would begin the foundation of his plan, and would land with the rest of his forces. They would make what was needed; Digestion Pools.

Satisfied, he ordered his hive ship to proceed in producing more space fighters for spacial defense, and ordered for all but one sentry Drone ship to retreat and hide. After that initial order, he himself sent himself spiraling down, planet side, eager to lead his brood to the consumption of this world...


*MILITARY MOVEMENT*
Deploy all troops to Yuli-Prime. Deploy them all strategically so they are stuck between TyrantLord's forces and my own.

All Lictor's on Yuli-Prime are ordered to infiltrate the Eldar defenses but not to engage. They, being as masterfully stealthy as they are, should be able to do this effortlessly and without casualty.

Genestealers that had previously been deployed to Yuli Prime are to reunite with the main forces. They weren't far off from the landing zone so this shouldn't take too long.

Begin to mutate all ripper's with sharper claws, to allow them to be able to tunnel. This too shouldn't take long as each ripper is generally small.

Set up a defensive perimeter around the landing zone, and begin to use several Biovore's to lay down a deadly minefield between the landing zone and the Eldar forces.

Two Tervigon's (from my 'vehicles' section) will begin to produce more and more Termagaunts to add to my forces.

Two spores will land in the heart of the deployment zone, and will burst open to form digestion pools. The third spore will begin to bury itself in the crater it created and form a hive. Once it is fully burrowed it will begin creating a Queen.

As previously landed Raveners (from EmperorsHand69's update) will proceed in burrowing and creating a tunnel network to underneath the Eldar fortifications. Once they reach those positions they will begin to destabilize the earth from below them, aiming mostly to destabilize the earth beneath the vehicles to render them useless.

All forces prepare to attack the small Eldar forces that threaten the swarm.


*MILITARY ACTIONS*
All forces prepare a defensive perimeter around the deployment zone.

Several Biovore's begin launching spore mines, to create a living mine field between my forces and the Eldar.

All 5 Lictor's on the planet are ordered to infiltrate the Eldar defenses. This should be relatively easy, considering the Lictor's nearly-unparalleled stealth capabilities.

5 Venomthrope's will begin to spew their toxic clouds, both to effectively conceal the swarm and pollute the atmosphere. These spore clouds also stimulate plant growth as an added side effect.

Several Raveners will proceed to create a tunnel connecting the Eldar encampment and my own. They will then proceed to destabilize the ground beneath their fortifications, aiming specifically to make the vehicles cave-in, to render them useless.

Hive Guard will set up a defense, ready to fire their deadly, anti-tank impaler canons at anything that comes close to the deployment zone.

All remaining forces prepare for battle. Truly, if the mere 230 Eldar warriors could see this force, they would be filled with dread as they were greeted with a seething mass of dripping fangs and quivering talons.


*DIPLOMACY*
As Syst felt gravity return to him while the planet caught him, he sent out a small twinge of information to TyrantLord, telling him of how the Eldar forces were now trapped. The information would come to TyrantLord with a very satisfied, eager sensation. Syst could hardly wait to have the Eldar blood dripping from between his fangs.


*SPACE ACTIONS*
One ship remains behind to continue and pollute the atmosphere with microscopic, poisonous, plant-stimulating/mutating spores. All other ships disengage and hide safely out of the range of anything else in orbit, but stay close enough to the planet that the Shadow in the Warp maintains its full effect.

The Hive Ship is ordered to continue producing more space fighters, as it has been, in case they are engaged.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Personal Section:*

Shadow leapt from the shadows, ordering the attack at the kill-junction. It seemed most of the Krork had some kind of simple breathing-units, annoyingly efficient at recycling air. It made no difference, Shadow would win out. His warriors opened fire from their cover points, unleashing a horrendous volley on the enemy. A bodyguard of Pariahs advanced with Shadow, their mighty warscythes spinning and killing wherever they went. Shadow himself was armed with the newly-artificed Voidstaff: a mighty warscythe with a Resurrection Orb set into its head, its restorative energies spilling around him, bringing warriors back from impossible wounds.

Suddenly, Shadow spied the enemy commander: leaping forward, Shadow was instantly smashed back by a powerful blow, before being hit by a volley of bullet-fire. Shadow snarled as his chest was damaged, setting his Resurrection orb to work on it straight away. Shadow leapt in, but did not strike.

"I admire your fighting skills, Krork," called Shadow above the din, "But do you really think that we are beyond reasoning?"

Immediately, every Necron unit aboard withdrew back into pre-prepared reserve killing zones, Phasing Out to their new positions. This just left Shadow, alone, against the confused Orks.

"Sure, you could damage this system alone. Quite a bit, I'm certain," called Shadow, hovering above the Orks, " But why not have the entire system all to yourselves?"

Shadow saw confusion sweeping across the Orks' faces as their momentum began to wane.

"What say we end this? Why not fight, together?" Shadow quickly ran a scan, acquiring some of the dialect of the Krork, "Let's go bash the 'humies and puny Eldar together!" cried Shadow.

In a spectacular display, a hologram of the Cairn appeared in the centre of the hall.

"This ship will aid you. Together, we defeat the enemies of this system. Then, I leave. My ship, all my forces, we leave you be. All we want is the death of the 'humies and anything which isn't Orky."

Shadow let his proposal hang with the Orks. He knew they wouldn't refuse; they chance to fight 'humies, much more satisfying to bash than Necrons with all their flesh and blood, and, once they were done, the Necrons would leave them be. The entire system all to himself, Shadow knew the Ork Leader would accept.

He just had to wait for the confirmation.

*Military Action:*

All forces have Phased into reserve kill-zones, but are ordered not to engage or advance to support Shadow without specific orders.

*Space Action:*

The Cairn stops firing on the Ork Rok, and puts all energy into self-repair and cloaking systems. Some of the self-repair energy washes over onto the Rok, but isn't stopped; it is a symbol of good-will between the Necrons and Orks.

*Diplomacy:*

*- Offer made to the Orks in Personal Section.*

_Message to Sorrow:_

"Cease action against the Krork. If this works, then we will have a powerful ally. Don't worry, I haven't lost my senses. We both know how it will end."

_Note: Current forces stand at:

- Lord Shadow
- 500 Warriors
- 50 Pariahs
- 90 Immortals
- 60 Destroyers
- 16 Monoliths_


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Day 15*

Tarvit

Olimpar stared at the red planet below, wondering just how many men would die this day doing the Emperor’s holy work. He would see that every last taint be removed from existence, and this system scrubbed so clean the Emperor would be proud. He sighed, moving back over to the tactical display in the center of the command room, making his final decisions. He then turned to address the assembled officers there.

“Gentlemen, I have received word that there will be no help for us at the present moment. The Squats have refused our request, the Guard is besieged, and our fellows Astarte’s are trapped in a battle with the dark and sinister Necron. I stand before you to ask what your opinions are, what should be our next move?”

With that Olimpar let his officer’s debate while he formulated his next move.

So what now, you’ve got no back-up coming, will you engage the Chaos or not??

Forces in Space:

1000 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 100% ( Cloaked )


…………………………………………………………………………….

Kalawaki

Syst saw the psychic images roll through his head as his warrior deployed down to the planets surface in massive droves. They touched down in a canyon away from all the fighting, concealing them from both the fleshy creatures and TyrantLord’s own forces. This would give them the element of surprise. 

Syst kept watch, waiting for the moment to strike.

So what’s next?

Forces in Space:

None

Forces on Ground:

Yuli Prime:

1000 Warriors 
20 Vehicles
100 Ripper Swarm

Space Force: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………..


Silbern (You need to post man, or your character dies next turn)

Verriah fought tooth and nail with everything he had, but it seemed that he wouldn’t survive. He fought the Hive Lord with all his might, but he creature rolled and crush him beneath it’s massive weight. Confused, Verriah looked up at a massive hoof as it came down towards him.

So what’s next, if you post?? 

Forces in Space: 

100 Earth Caste Workers

Forces on Ground:

Yuli Prime:

59 Infantry
1 Vehicle

Space Force: 0%

Casualties:

432 Infantry
18 Vehicles

……………………………………………………………………………………………………….

BlackApostleVilhelm

Greetings Lord Varian, my Lord Vorax awaits for you in his tactical briefing room; follow me.” The Marine smartly turned on his heel and proceeded down the walkway to a room far down in the center of the ship. After about an hour of walking they came to the room, Lord Vorax already seated. He was taller than Varian, much broader shoulders that hide a massive physic below. Vorax stood up and proceeded to start the briefing.

(Read Bane_of_Kings section for the beginning of the briefing)

As Vorax turned to him, Varian rose and proceeded to speak………….

So what will you say?? 

Forces in Space:

589 Infantry
17 Vehicles
100 Workers

Space Force: 52%

Strike Cruiser “Obsidian” is moderately damaged


………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Samu3 (You need to post man, or your character dies next turn)

Your men all fall back to the base, and site tight while the two titans fight each other for supremacy. They stay in cover as the two massive titans do battle.

Forces in Space:

None

Force on Ground:

Yuli- 459:

547 Guard Infantry (First- Third Platoons)
13 Vehicles
21 Rough Riders
Heavy Mortar Platoon
1 Titan

Space Forces: 87% 

Casualties:

100 Infantry

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… ……

Bane_of_Kings

Vorax sat at the end of the round table, if you could call it that, and looked the Black Dragon’s commander up and down. Large fellow, good armor, lots of service studs; he was an exceptional commander. It was a pity he had run into such bad luck, Vorax would see to it that that was fixed. 

“I welcome you brother, but we must get down to business as I still have men on the planet’s surface. See this,” he said as he stood up and activated a holo-screen. As massive picture of the battle field appeared, revealing two very large shapes; each easily the a Titan. “These photos were taken by a scout drone less than 2 hours ago, and it shows these two massive figures doing battle.” He emphasized by whacking the screen,” However, I see this as an opportunity. We may be able to either conduct a tactical retreat, or split these two forces and destroy them in the middle. What are your thoughts,” Vorax said as he leaned back into his chair and waited for an answer.

So what’s next??

Forces in Space:

400 White Scars
104 Marines (4th(moderate losses), 9th Company’s(moderate losses))
3rd Company(107)
9 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

114 Marines (2nd Company)
20 Scouts
3 Vehicles
100 Settlers

Space Force: 92% 

5 Strike Cruisers, 1 Battle barge under Vorax command is on the edge of the system


…………………………………………………………………………………………………………..

Warsmith7752

Whitetoof could not believe what he had just heard, the skeleton had just spoken to him in his own language and was offering an alliance. This was very un-Orky thing for any Ork, as the main philosophy was that if its not green; Kill It!!!

Whitetoof stood there for a minute, thinking about how he was going to answer. All around him the battle raged, and Orks and Necron alike died in the melee that was happening. His Orks were slowly gaining the upper hand, close combat being their specialty. After a few minutes he had his answer……………..

So what will you say, what’s your decision??

(Message from random Ork Warlord: My name be KumpinStuff, and my boys and I wants ta join all da fight’in you’s got yourself in. I’m a com’in with ma boys, and we’ gonna join ya’ll, har, har, har!!) 

Forces in Space:

798 Infantry
20 Vehicles
100 Slaves

Space Force: 89%(Rok “Dastructar” moderate damaged to hull) 

Casualties:

59 Infantry

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

G0arr

TyrantLord watched as his little warriors swarmed by his feet and pressed in for the kill. The blue fleshies were dying in droves, there commander obviously not caring what happened to them on the battlefield. All the dead or dying lay crying or screeching, soon to become biomass for his ever growing war machine.

Suddenly he felt a massive pang of pain and he turned to see his Swarm Lord crumple over and die in an instant. Narrowing his senses, he smelted a different foe, one that was much stronger than his other fellow blue fleshies around him. Locating the sources, TyrantLord saw it was a fast moving fleshy with a massive flaming sword which he cut left and right, killing his warriors. TyrantLord screeched and lurched forward, charging at the creature and bringing it’s massive claw down onto the ground; crushing all beneath it. To his surprise, the creature had already rolled out of the way and was climbing up TyrantLords back, heading for his head. 

TyrantLord roared and flipped his massive body onto the ground, crushing the creature below him. He stood up and raised his foot ready to crush it into dust.

So what’s next, you may do one mortal wound?? 

Forces in Space:

None

Forces on Ground:

Magnar:

500 Warriors
2 Carnifex
1 Swarm Lord 

Yuli Prime:

787 Warriors
4 Vehicles (Warriors)

Space Force: 62%

Casualties: 

137 Infantry
1 Warrior 
1 Swarm Lord


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

Farseer Ulthris (You need to post next time or your forces will be killed off)

Your men forma defensive perimeter and await further orders as they watch the Tau get slaughtered by the Tyrnanid.

Forces in Space:

100 Warriors
10 Vehicles

Forces on Ground:

Yuli- 450

100 Bonesingers

Yuli Prime:

98 Warrior

Space Forces: 80%

Casualties: 

242 Infantry


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… …

Serpion5

Sorrow moved into his new ship, aware that if he teleported ot the Cairn, the Outsider might intervene. Regardless of what he thought, Sorrow realized that this mission must be extremely important if the Outsider was sending him away in a time of dire need. With troops being destroyed and the Orb of Creation unable to keep up; it seemed that they would eventually be destroyed.

“All the more for me to conquer,” he thought inside to himself. He felt the Ripple-class warship rise slowly from the planets surface and engage stealth. It then warped across the system, taking most of the day to arrive at the planet below. Initial scans revealed a fortress under the human’s command, but Sorrow detected a faint tremor in the sensors, and had the Navigator run a double scan. Suddenly a entire Eldar base appeared on the map, open for all of the world to see. “Delicious,” he thought, realizing that he might be able to crush the Eldar base and accomplish his mission.

So what now, will you go strait to the mission, or will you attempt to take the Eldar base?? 


Forces in Tomb World:

0

Forces in Space:

332 Infantry
4 Monoliths


Space Force: 100%


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………… .


Anfo

Isamyr stood on the deck of his command ship, “Khorne’s Wrath,” so doubly named after his recent conversion. It seemed that his daemon had returned to its master, and that he had gotten something far more interesting; a creature of much greater strength. That, combined with all the resources he had now, would lead him to become the master of this system. He was almost in ecstasy over the idea. 

He was forced out, however, by his aid who bowed before him. “Lord, most of the men have been transferred to the ships, the moon base has been complete and the construction of a new star ship is even now underway. We seem to have the favor of the Gods great one.” Isamyr would have smiled if he could, but thousands of years of war would not allow such an emotion to show across his face; for he was pleased.

“There is one small thing though Lord,” the aid said,” one of our scanners picked up a blip, on the far side of the planet. It was faint, and disappeared after a few seconds, but I thought it would be best to notify you.” Isamyr grunted, knowing full well not to ignore these signs.

“Have a team check it out before we embark,” he said, and sat back in his command throne, thinking of his next move.

So what’s next?? 

Forces in Space:

1679 Infantry
21 Vehicles
30 Bikers

Forces on the Ground:

Galbatorious:

300 Slaves

Space Force: 150%(4 new ships)

Casualties:

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Lord Rambo (You need to post man)

Alconol lay down in the dirt, the force of the Star Gods blow had taken a much far worse effect than he had predicted. The force had paralyzed him, his body not responding to his commands, and even his breathing cam hard and steady. He tried to get up again, but failed, and instead resigned himself to lie down and wait for the effects to wear off. 



Forces in Space:

None

Forces on the Ground:

Yuli- 450:

75 Bonesingers
25 Warp spiders
45 Dire Avengers
5 Jetbikes
10 Shinning Spears
1 Fire Prisms

Yuli-459:

75 Bonesingers
100 Dire Avengers
75 Dark Repears
50 Striking Scorpions
50 Fire Dragons
50 Swooping Hawks
3 Falcons
1 Fire Prism
50 Rangers
5 Vypers
6 Wave Serpents
1 Farseer Kendra
10 warlocks

Space Force: 72%(On far side of planet)

Casualties:

80 Infantry
1 Vehicle


………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Farseer Darvaleth

Shadow had made a bold move, and it might not pay off as he looked around at the battle around. The few remaining forces he had were fighting to the death, but even their Necromantic powers could keep them from the pure raw force that was a Krok. They were the masters of close combat and they were showing it. If this Krok didn’t answer soon, then he might loose the upper hand, and his advantage would be blown. Shadow was in no mood to face the Outsider……again!

Shadow stood there in the midst of the melee, staring the Krok Warlord down, waiting for answer.

So what’s your next move?

Forces in Space:

100 Scarabs

Forces On Ground:

Yuli-459:

198 Infantry
8 Monoliths

Casualties:

134
6 Monoliths


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hargir stood on the deck of his supercarrier, thinking bout the proposals all the other races had sent him. Out of all of them, he saw that the Krok had engaged the Necrons, and old foe from his past. Yet the forces of Chaos seemed entwined near Galbatorious; so which one.

Hargir, finally choose the Krok, figuring a swift victory would then allow him to make a new ally and move against Chaos. He would deal with the humans later; and so he returned to his command throne. Using it's controls, he had his forces deploy in space boats and boarding torpedoes, and launch into the heart of the Necron ship, aiming for area's where the Krok had already penetrated.

He also activated the ancient weapon aboard his battleship, which was on the other side of the planet, waiting for the chance to strike.

Forces in Space:

800 Infantry
19 Vehicles

Forces in Cairn Ship:

200 Infantry
2 Vehicles


----------



## Kalawaki (Feb 2, 2011)

*Splinter Fleet Kalawaki*

*Personal*
Syst's jaws chattered slightly as he felt his pod finally halt. Impatient, he immediately sank his scythe-like talons through the membrane, bursting through the spore that carried him. A swarm of rippers immediately scurried over and began devouring the biomass for later use. Syst took a moment to stretch out his four talons, flex his elongated tail, and stretch his wings. Ichor dribbled down his maw as he opened it and took a breath of the newly-toxinated air. He exhaled with a low rumble as his tail lashed to and fro. Turning his head he witnessed through his own eyes his brood at work in what seemed like too long. He saw that the Raveners had dug a rather large hole into the canyon wall, and a quick check with them proved him right as he saw that they were now underneath the prey's position and were beginning to destabilize the ground from beneath them.

He ordered some of his troops into the cave, and stretched his wings out, before flapping them and feeling the ground below his feet fall away. All around him his gargoyles and harpy's screeched and chattered as they clung to the canyon walls.

Ultimately, as soon as he reached normal ground level they too took flight, flapping high above and then swarming toward the Eldar positions. The Harpies swooped high over the Eldar fortifications and dropped tons of spore mines directly onto their defenses. The Harpies used their sonic screeches to full effect, leaving the Eldar forces dazed and disorientated as simultaneously the Raveners burst from the ground, and assaulted the Eldar ranks. From the holes in the ground, poisonous gases leaked onto the battlefield, slowly seeping about the entire scene as gaunt and genestealer alike swarmed out from the newly-dug holes.

A small twitch of his mental capacity sent all five lictors to suddenly pounce on select panicked and disorientated squads. The role of each lictor was to kill high-rank figures, to leave the lower ranks confused and headless.

Syst himself had reached an appropriate height, and with one final flap he sent himself skyrocketing down. Had the Harpies' screeches not already been deafening the Eldar forces, they would have heard a strange screeching sound as Syst sliced through the air. He let out a low hiss as the ground, and a Dire Avenger, rushed up to meet him. The Dire Avenger probably only saw a blinding speed as Syst twitched the tip of his wings, and curved upward again, the corpse of the Avenger clutched partially between his scythe-like talons, and partially between his deadly jaws.

He used the inertia from the first dive to regain most of the altitude, and didn't need to flap much at all. He bit down and swallowed the prey ravenously, licking at his fangs afterwords as he prepared to dive again. One would find it hard to distinguish him specifically out from the swarming gargoyles, screeching harpies, and falling spore bombs.

A slight pang hit Syst's thoughts as he was picking out another target. One of the Lictors that had yet to engage had found what appeared to be the Leader of this tiny force. Other lictors, which had sucked and absorbed the information from lesser troops, confirmed it. Syst shifted his direction slightly, scanning the scene below him expertly, before he found his target and prepared to dive anew...


*Military Movement*
ATTACK!
Ground troops swarm our from the Ravener tunnels and join the chaos as 400 gargoyles and 50 harpies swarm from above. Venomthropes remain underground and spew their toxic and concealing gas out from the holes.


*Military Actions*
The attack on the puny Eldar forces has begun.
400 gargoyles and 50 harpies swarm with their master from above. The harpies drop spore mines and use their sonic screeches to confuse and disorientate the target, while the gargoyles swarm around, shooting at the enemy forces but remaining ten meters in the air so they aren't engaged melee-wise.

Lictors attack select groups and target the higher ranking members, aiming to behead the prey so they are left leaderless.

Biovore's move up from the canyon ridge and begin to act as artillary, firing spore mines into the Eldar defenses.

Hormagaunts, Genestealers, Raveners, a Brood Lord, and several Melee-oriented Tyranid Warrior's swarm out from the ground below the eldar's feet, behind their defensive line and engage.

Termagaunts and several Range-oriented Warrior's with deathspitters (and one venom canon) come up in front of the defensive line after the other forces engage from behind the defensive line. The Termagaunts and range-Warriors stay back and flank the Eldar defenses while the melee-oriented infantry attacks directly.

Syst picks off strays and comes to spot the leader, and moves to swoop down and engage him.

Swarms of Rippers remain underground, prepared with their newly-evolved tunneling talons to burst from the ground, devour eldar or tyranid corpse alike, and return to the digestion pools to re-use the biomass.


*Diplomatic Actions*
Send a small report to mother and TyrantLord, telling them of his soon-to-be feast.
Other then that: _Omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom._


*Space Actions*
Hive Ship continues producing fighter ships.
Stray Drone Ship continues to pollute the atmosphere with toxic, plant-mutating spores to encourage plant growth.
Fleet stays out of harms way but stays close enough so that The Shadow in the Warp maintains full effect.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alconol turned from his ship, his men had almost all embarked upon their ships, soon they would be with the rest of the fleet ready to fight another enemy of the Eldar. The fleet was on high alert as the men returned, they had taken casualties today but had inflicted more. At least he had the four hundred guardians to call upon to protect the ships, especially his three cruisers where most of them were located. As he was about to embark upon his ship, he noticed something turning in horror he saw the stuff of nightmares. 

A star god rose from the tomb world, the Outsider. He rose up drawing with him a sword of its power and strode to do combat with the Eldar. Alconol knew what would happen, the Avatar leapt out of the transport moving towards the star gods and the two diety's swords met. They exchanged blow after blow towards each other, and Alconol knew what he must do. He turned to his men *"Brothers I must fight that thing. If I die Kendra takes over, inform her to put our men's lives above all others and request more reinforcements, especially for our fleet. I will hopefully rejoin you soon."*

Alconol leapt out of the back, twirling his spear in his hand. he started to prepare himself for the battle when he was knocked backwards by one of the Outsiders hands into part of the guards base. He rolled away at impact and moved forward once more, this time combining his attack with that of the Avatars. He was smashed to the ground by the Star God. He felt doubt creeping into his mind, his body wouldn't respond, wouldn't move while above him the two Gods weaved their deadly dance. Unless he could overcome his fears he would be unable to help, the Avatar might lose the fight which would doom his forces. 

He saw his craftworld burning, the forces of Yngir burning and killing. He saw the ancestorial halls, bearing the souls of thousands of his dead kin aflame, necron warriors smashing their precious soul stones underneath their armoured feet. Alconol saw the council dead at the feet of the Outsider as he laughed manically at the death and destruction that his forces were laying down on the Eldar. It was the same maniacal laugh that he could hear in his head, it was consuming. Alconol convulsed on the floor, he was weak, he could not stand. Yet something prodded at his mind, he could stop this. He could stop the slaughter, the voice told him to get up, ordered him to. Slowly Alconol could feel his strength returning. He slowly and shakily got to his knee's using his spear to help him up. He took several deep breaths and steadied himself. He would stop this. He would be victorious. He looked at the Avatar, feeling its strength and anger course through him. It was almost if the two were intertwined. Alconol looked at the outsider and bellowed*, "For the Craftworld, You will die here!"* The two eldar pushed at the Outsider, the Avatar taking most of the attention whilst Alconol darted in with his small but deadly attack. He caused a dozen minor scratches on the fearful being, before he realised something more drastic must be done. He would have to put his soul at risk for slaneesh to do some major damage to this beast.

He channelled the energy of the warp along his spear, afraid for but a moment at the consequences of this. If he over applied himself, he could be lost forever. He felt its power in his hands and to put himself in more danger he activated his 
jump pack. He rose up, using the avatar as his final destination as he pounced out of the warp straight at the Star God, he rose the spear above his head and with both hands brought it down on the Star Gods chest, going into it and causing the power of the warp, the one thing the Star Gods were unable to exploit and use channel into it.

Military movement: All men have returned to the fleet, they are spread out amongst it to protect from boarders whilst the injured are taken care of. The Eldar that have fallen have their spirit stones placed in the spirit world, now with their ancestors. The 400 Guardians (that appear to always miss out on the updates but haven't actually been involved in any fighting) are guarding the less important areas of the ships whilst the most important are left to the various aspect shrines.

Diplomacy: None, apart from a warning to the Imperials to retreat from the Planet due to the star god.

Space Action: The fleet is cloaked but ready to fire on anything that attempts to bombard Alconol and the Avatar from orbit and the Imperials are warned that the Eldar can handle this matter.

Official request: Request the two escort ships hellbore class "Isto Exus" and "Far-thought" as well as 100 dire avengers.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*TyrantLord, Tyranid splinter fleet*

TyrantLord roared. The swarm had finished with this prey, there was no fight left in them. Then it felt the death. Perhaps it had been wrong. The thing held a weapon in hand he had not seen before, a sword. The hive tyrant howled in anger and exhilaration, finally a worthy foe.

The two clashed. TyrantLord’s first strike missed. The prey tried to strike back moving to slash its head. To this the tyrant launched itself into the ground stunning the thing. Then it stood. Drool dribbled down to the thing as TyrantLord prepared to end the prey. The sword flashed up slicing through some chitin. Blood dribbled down as the hive tyrant stomped the arm into the ground. The thing screamed as its bone shattered, and the sword fell away. Then the tyrants blood dripped onto it, and began to eat through armor and flesh before the wound knitted closed. The massive creature stomped the sword, and roared. Another foe had fallen, and now it was time to turn toward more prey.

Military Movement:

Military Actions:
Overwhelm what is left of the Tau. Crushing them underneath the massive weight of the swarm. 
Tyranofex/Pyrovore/Carnifex will assault the heavy armor.
When the Tau are finished the next move is against the Eldar, spread positioning and full charge.

Diplomacy:
Send to Syst consume the swarm will assist.

Space Actions:
Request Kraken and Escort drones from mother with all haste. The smaller ships will need to be replaced immediately.
Request any additional forces that are available. This is the last truly biomass rich world and the assault must succeed. Failure here will end the hive’s ability to take this system. 
All remaining ships will remain hidden away from the worlds while waiting for the addition of new swarm ships.
Sentry ship maintains position and begins to expel mutation spores as well. If engaged it will run immediately into open space with all speed.
The cruiser will produce more warriors Carnifex and Gargoyles are the intended type.
The hive ship will produce of Mawloc, and Trygon.
Any additional production will be rippers.
The buried hive will consume what is in the soil, and begin producing rippers.
From the fleet there will be sent several hive spores. They will arrive in stealth and land to create hives on the surface.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Personal...

Sorrow watched the planet below with impassive eyes. A thousand thoughts and long forgotten emotions flowed through his mind as he contemplated what had happened. 

The Outsider had commanded him here. He had wanted to help his ally Shadow, as was the logical thing to do. But here he was. Had Shadow displeased the god in some way? Was Sorrow not meant to help the wraith? 

_Forget it._ A voice inside him said. _You`ve already sacrificed everything you ever were. Why would you let some pathetic notion of honour hamper you now?_

Sorrow ignored the voice completely. Some remnant doubt of his former life seemed to raise its unwanted opinion on occasion, and the necron lord had long since learned to ignore it. 

A beep on his link indicated that scans were complete. A human settlement had formed alongside an eldar base. Neither seemed to be aggressive towards one another. While they were passive, it may be possible to eliminate one via surprise and mount up a new sronghold. 

Of course. That seemed the most logical thing to do. 

Movement...

Begin deployment and mobilisation immediately.

Action...

Establish a perimiter at landing site asap. Defend against any attack.

Fleet...

Hold orbit. Engage only if necessary.

Diplomace...

_*...silence...*_


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Olimpars crusade*

Olimpar watched the space. It had always fascinated him with all the stars beacons of hope fighting against the darkness. They could never win the darkness was invincible, many were already dead. In one way it reminded him of the Imperium, if the emperor did not protect them they like the stars would die. Olimpar had been thinking such heretical thoughts due to the fact that he was forced to send his men against the chaos a force, that would take a miracle to defeat. 

He had never wanted to fight alone but the night lords detected his cloaked ships in hours. He spoke out "The Squats have rejected are call for an war pact but it is are duty to fight Chaos in all its forms and so I have decided to begin the attack, I want build a base as soon as possible, libarians I want you to sweep the area and kill any enemy phykers. One last thing I want you to fight with all your might fight for the emperor." With that he walked away as the men cheered. 

Olimpar watched as the troops where organised split into squads of five in battalions of a hundred. It was not a lengthly process each knew where to go and went to there possession. Then each was loaded in Stormravens already loaded in drop pods. Then his command squad came to him "Sir, if you are ready we shall leave." Olimpar did not answer he simply strode towards the command ship. 

Diplomacy: Issue a message to all Imperium forces that if they could spare men send them to purge chaos.

Space Action: The fleet will guard the decent but try not to get into to much of a battle against the larger Chaos fleet. Stormravens are ordered to switch of engines to avoid detection until they have to land. Once they have Dropped the pods fire Upon the enemies

Military Action: Once the Stormravens have dropped the squads. Create a barricade and use this as a base launch squads against the enemy but try to make casualties minimum. Use phykic powers to a maximum to hamper the enemy and finally drop a squad with a dreadnaught to kill the Hammer of korne


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I know your gonna hate me for this, but I'm gonna have to end this RPG. 

Recently, alot of players have just up and left, and some, like Samu3, have life issues keeping them busy. I thank each and everyone of you that join, as well as those who clung in their to the end. i will rep you all, spreading it around might take some time.

I have started a new thread called Armored Venegance if your interested in a similar thread where you get your own tank unit, heheh.  Again thank you all.

I case you were interested, it seemed that Rambo's troops would have won in the end, seeing as the combat calculator favored their BS and Save levels.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So I was clinging to false hope... 

Well, thank you for the game while it lasted mate.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Aww, that's a shame. Good job for keeping such a complex RP going anyway, EH.

So, Serp, we'll never know if the Krork agreed. No plot development for Shadow....



*Final Exit:*

Shadow saw the Ork faltering, but he was taking too long. He knew they'd never agree, now, in the pit of his stomach. Teleporting to the reserve chambers, Shadow ordered the levels which the Orks had attacked to be cleansed by burning guass.

As his troops returned to their positions, Shadow saw he had only 450 Warriors, 50 Pariahs, 50 Immortals, and 50 Destroyers. At least 12 Monoliths had survived.

Ordering the Navigator to prepare the mass-Chronometrons, Shadow looked upon the world where the Outsider lay. Shadow was not bound by this star god. Shadow was bound by no one.

As the engines fired, taking the Cairn ship far away from the broken system, Shadow's thoughts wandered to Sorrow. Perhaps one day, they would meet again. Shadow never did have the chance to double-cross him yet, the thought of which made him chuckle, a grating metallic sound.

But now, he focused on the present. He had un-finished business, business he had left incomplete. Old allies required his support, and Shadow would be damned if he missed the conclusion of their efforts.

He would rejoin the Dead, Dying, and Damned, and finish what he had started.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:laugh: Nice!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Final Exit*: "My lord," exclaimed Vorax's aid, as he gifted the chapter master with the briefing. "Things are not going our way. It is impossible to take these worlds, and, to add to this, a new xenos presence is, according to our sources, heading to our homeworld. What are your commands, Chapter Master?"

"Inform the Black Dragons, the Squats, the Grey Knights and the Imperial Guard of what I intend to do next, as it will wipe them off the face of the planet should they not head my warning," replied Vorax with a grim frown. "Also, pull everybody back, and dispatch seperate vessels to each and every planet. From there, deploy exterminatus."

"But my lord... our fortress, our recruits!"

"The situation is too unwinnable, my friend," replied Vorax. "And, with the pressing matter of the invasion of our homeworld, we have a new task to do. Inform the forces of the Imperium that if they wish to accompany us home, then they can do so."

"As you wish, my lord," responded the aid, and rustled off. Moments later, Vorax watched as several Thunderhawks carrying the survivors of the Yuli-459 battle, and those entrenched on Yuli-450, soared into the sea of stars.

"Now launch the exterminatus."


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was going to say no then go on an orky rant while I let da boyz mop up the rest.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

So my troops won then. Excellent, guess the eldar just win then. I thank you all for being worthy opponents, but the craftworld is safe now.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Actually, I kinda exterminatus'd the whole system, so I guess I win :victory:.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

But who said you succeeded? The combat calculator favoured me so I would have stopped you really :so_happy:. I guess it was all in the killing of a star god and saving the Imperials asses when they couldn't save their own :biggrin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well technically my chapter master killed the dark eldar leader and then I exterminatus'd all the worlds afterwards, not informing you so the Eldar would, unless they're lucky, died from exterminatus meaning I win. :victory:.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

All my troops part from me and the avatar were in ships.... And we would so kick your butts in space :so_happy:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

shall we call it a tie . ???


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah alright, I didn't want the shiny system anyway.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, there's nothing left of it now anyways .


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahahaha, ok you two buffons, calm down. Technically Rambo, and i hate to say it, he's right. even though the calculator said you would have won, I think personally Bane or Warsmith's massive WWAAGGHHH would have rape 

either way we shall neevr know. But there is hope. Sometime in the future i plan on resurrecting FOG's idea of a massive Earth War with nations that the players themselves create.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

I win, because an entire system and the multiple races have been exterminatus(ed?). Khorne doesn't care who dies, just that they die.

So Khorne thanks you for the exterminatus!


----------

